# Jamestown or Elite Please Advise



## Quick Hands

That is the question, recently I became the proud new owner of an Epson 8350 and started researching screens. I have shown it on my wall for a week and a half and have decided on a 120 inch 16*9 screen for my room. This now leads to the difficult decision of a screen and a tight budget hence no high power.







So now I humbly ask for advice of the those more experienced than I.

Projector: Epson 8350

Screen Size: 120 inch 16*9

Viewing Habits: 75% Sports 15% TV 10% Blue ray

Sources: Panny BD 85 and Comcast cable HD

Room: Light controlled Basement 12*17 room open to rest of basement

Throw Distance:17 feet

Seating: Primary 11 Ft. and 17Ft.

Budget: Under 500


Through research and budget constraints these are my two front runners Jamestown aka Shopping deals on Ebay 120 in. or Elite EZ frame my gut says Elite but my wallet says Jamestown your happy with the wall just any screen will blow you away. The Elite is roughly twice the price of the Jamestown and I wonder if I should just spend the extra now or get my feet wet cheap.


This has been a difficult decision so all advice and opinions are welcomed.







Thank you for any help and if any other info is needed please ask.


Scott


----------



## jayn_j

If it is price driving you away from the Elite, consider the sableframe series. A 120" version costs about $100 less. It uses the same screen material as the EZ Frame. The only difference is the profile of the extruded aluminum frame. The EZFrame is rectangular, while the SableFrame is curved. The sableframe is also only available with white screen material, while the ezframe is also available in gray and AT fabric. There is a thread somewhere in this forum comparing the two. (edit: thread is at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1277932 )


I have the sableframe and it does a competent job.


Sears currently has the 120" sableframe on sale for just over $300
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_1...u=SPM196869380


----------



## hardvark

I know the owner of the Jamestown company and can tell you it is a VERY nice screen ;-}


----------



## Quick Hands

Jayn-j and Hardvark thank you for your replies I'll look into the sable frame with complete light control I was under the impression white was the screen color of choice and the profile of the frame is of little importance to me. Yes price is a big factor to me I'll definitely read that thread.


Hardvark I have read nothing but good reviews about Jamestown that and the price is why it is so far on my short list.


Two other factors I thought I'd add room color dark blue with a dark green carpet and ceiling above the screen will be darkened to increase picture quality from all the reading I've done these seem to be two of the biggest improvements one can make.


Again thank you gentlemen for your time!!


----------



## Iusteve

I will chime in but with VERY little knowledge. I currently am projecting on a bed sheet so any opinion of mine is.....well.......lacking in knowledge. I also have James' (Jamestown aka shopping deals) on my short list as a front runner. I had several emails back and forth with him about a year ago and he was VERY nice and VERY informative about screens as well as projectors. When I first got into HT I saw his screens and emailed him to ask a few questions. Next thing you know (being very new to HT) I decided to ask about projectors and throw distances as well as room colors, setups etc. So as far as customer service prior to the sale goes he really exceeded my expectations. Now as far as value and performance of his product I have really no info here other than ALL the reviews I have read on his EBAY account as well as the members here on AVS that have purchased and been pleased with his screens and ALL have been positive. The main reason I was leaning his direction like you is price, that said I am definitely interested to know more about the Elite EZ frames or any other in a low price point because I too am not in the market for a $3000 screen.


Subscribed!


----------



## Quick Hands

Well I read over the Elite sable frame threads thanks Jayn-j and it also seems like a solid choice at this price point. I hope anyone can chime in on the difference of the screen materials of Jamestown or Elite as both seem pretty competitive in every other area.


----------



## Quick Hands

3000!!! I would go high power then


----------



## Iusteve

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Quick Hands* 
3000!!! I would go high power then






















Haha me too. I do have a dream that as soon as my theater build (version 2) is over (currently underway)to upgrade to the Panasonic AE-4000u


----------



## Quick Hands

Well I just read a ton of the reviews on Ebay about the Jamestown screens and everyone had glowing things to say about it. I mean not one bad remark in 33 pages of reviews eeriely good oh decisions decisions!!!!


----------



## jayn_j

I did a google search last night and retrieved Jamestown's homepage. Problem was that the page redirected me to a series of spam sites.


I don't know if that means the company isn't viable, or if he simply changed his focus to ebay marketing only. Just a datapoint.


I'm not interested as I have a perfectly good elite, but I was curious about screen material on the Jamestown. I also read it uses a wood frame instead of aluminum.


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayn_j* /forum/post/19774653
> 
> 
> I did a google search last night and retrieved Jamestown's homepage. Problem was that the page redirected me to a series of spam sites.
> 
> 
> I don't know if that means the company isn't viable, or if he simply changed his focus to ebay marketing only. Just a datapoint.
> 
> 
> I'm not interested as I have a perfectly good elite, but I was curious about screen material on the Jamestown. I also read it uses a wood frame instead of aluminum.



He is an EBAY only business to my knowledge. He sells only there. Someone may choose to correct me if I am wrong but I believe that is what he told me some time back. His company is very viable and ALL reviews of his screens are great.


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iusteve* /forum/post/19775314
> 
> 
> He is an EBAY only business to my knowledge. He sells only there.



Which is not necessarily a bad thing of course--it's a (well-established) mechanism for interacting with customers, especially wrt getting payments made and easing communications. And as for jayn_j "redirection to spam sites" problem with his web page, I've never experienced anything of that nature when visiting there--probably a coincidence.


Given how the owner (maybe one-man shop, not necessarily a bad thing either) has exposed EVERYTHING about himself between eBay and his web page (name, address, email, phone number etc), he appears to be trying very hard to establish himself. He has everything to lose if he screws up.


We need to find out what kind of material is used for the Matte White and High Contrast screens. If it's good material, these screens appear to be a very good deal.


----------



## jayn_j

The website redirect was a search engine issue. When I typed the url in directly, it worked fine.


Screen material is multi-layer PVC. I am impressed with the frame within a frame concept with tension adjust. I had heard about the wood frame, but the web says there is an aluminum inner frame as well.


The frame is also coated with velvet fabric as opposed to the spray on flocking of the Elite.


I like my Elite, but if I had seen this, I would have definitely considered it. BTW, he does sell direct on the website.


----------



## Geoff240ti

Just ordered my Jamestown 100" Gray... i'll let you know how I like it when it shows up. I've spent weeks reading on screens!


----------



## Quick Hands

Geoff240ti I look forward to hearing your opinions on the screen and congratulations!! In your research did you find out what type of screen material is used.


----------



## jayn_j




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quick Hands* /forum/post/19785719
> 
> 
> Geoff240ti I look forward to hearing your opinions on the screen and congratulations!! In your research did you find out what type of screen material is used.



From the website:


> Quote:
> Key Benefits
> 
> Our High Definition Cinema Quality Matte White Screen Material:
> *Multi-layer PVC based material for strength and HD image quality*
> 
> Micro-textured for image clarity and 60 degree wide viewing angle
> 
> 1.2 gain for bright vivid colors and excellent contrast
> 
> Fully adjustable screen tension
> 
> Perfect for HDTV, and Blu-Ray



Very likely the same supplier used by elite for screen material. Their specs on both white and gray are similar.


----------



## Geoff240ti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quick Hands* /forum/post/19785719
> 
> 
> Geoff240ti I look forward to hearing your opinions on the screen and congratulations!! In your research did you find out what type of screen material is used.



The only real information I know of is what he has told me (and now lists on his newer auctions)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jamestown* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Our High Definition Cinema Quality High Contrast Gray Screen Material:
> 
> -Multi-layer PVC based material for strength and HD image quality
> 
> -Microtextured for image clarity and 60 degree wide viewing angle
> 
> -0.8 gain for high contrast and excellent blacks



Now, why did I decide on Jamestown? I considered everything from wilsonart laminate DIY, elite, all the way to a SI Black Diamond. Everyday I'd have myself talked into a different screen, wake up the next day with second thoughts.


I was ready to pull the trigger on a DIY Wilsonart. I backed out because of cost, to get the stuff locally would cost hardly much less then the jamestown (I wouldn't even save $100), but more important it would cost me time which I don't have alot of!


Then I decided against white screens all together (for now). 3 reasons why, my projector, theater room and screen use.


My projector, Optoma HD180 is said to be plenty bright, but lack blacks. High gain screens are great if your viewing distance is far, which is an option for me but I'd rather sit closer. I picked a 100" Screen and with my throw distance for my projector it should put it in the optimal spot for brightness. Gray screens are known to be dark, but with my combination I don't feel worried. I've looked at alot of screenshots with gray vs white vs silver. If done right the gray can look awesome!



The theater (section of basement) has light colored walls and roof, and for now that's how it stays. I am open to changing wall or ceiling colors.


How I'll use the screen, hopefully with some background lights on. Not always, but I don't always want to sit in the dark.


I was tempted to spend a couple thousand on a screen, but I'm going to try the cheaper alternative first until I figure out exactly what I want. If a black diamond was less I probably would of started with that route. I will consider an upgrade if I'm not happy, but I'm very hopeful about the jamestown. Google results, ebay feedback shows very very happy customers who have switched from name brand screens to jamestown.


I've got 649 (refurb projector, thanks woot) + 270(screen shipped) = $919 If I get decent results with this setup I'll be thrilled. If I spend $2500+ on a screen and wasn't totally impressed I would be pretty bummed.


It'll be late january before I get my screen.. but I'll have my monoprice and accessories4less order (can you tell I have been reading here?) in and installed by that time. Hopefully the day the screen arrives everything is up and running and i'll be posting results shortly after.


----------



## Quick Hands

Thanks for the replies!! Geoff240ti Thanks for that detailed explaination on your screen choice it sounds very familiar to mine after reading all the positive reviews on Jamestown I planned to call them and order a screen but timing didn't cooperate. I'm still pretty certain I'm going to go with Jamestown but now I have the weekend to change my mind.

















I would appreciate it if you guys could look at my room requirements in the first post and tell me if white is the best choice for me and thanks to all who replied in this thread I see a lot of the screen advice threads go down with a few or no responses!!


----------



## Vietcu

Just to help you pull the trigger, I am waiting for my Jamestown 120 HD as we speak for my epson 8700







. My father has a Mitsu 3000 projecting to a Da-lite 110 screen at his house. So I we will see how this jamestown compare to that one, but according to the reviews on this forum and on his ebay site. I could not pass up the price of this screen.


----------



## Quick Hands

Vietcu thanks for the reply can't wait to hear what you think and compare with the Da-lite, please. I believe I'm pretty set on the Jamestown







but I've changed my room around after having people over and dedicated more space to the PJ and now I'm thinking about a 130 inch





















! My only concern is if I'm going to big but I've been watching it for a few days now and love it but I hope its alright as the bulb dims any opinons are appreciated.


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quick Hands* /forum/post/19810022
> 
> 
> Vietcu thanks for the reply can't wait to hear what you think and compare with the Da-lite, please. I believe I'm pretty set on the Jamestown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I've changed my room around after having people over and dedicated more space to the PJ and now I'm thinking about a 130 inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! My only concern is if I'm going to big but I've been watching it for a few days now and love it but I hope its alright as the bulb dims any opinons are appreciated.



There is NO such thing as too big!!




























.........................wait thats what she said!!!


----------



## Quick Hands

Well the wife and I are painting the basement a dark shade of blue now so we will see if this helps the picture quality and if the 130 inch still looks good and then on to carpet and then hopefully the screen.










DO you guys think with full light control the epson 8350 and dark walls and carpet that the 130 inch screen will be alright or bright enough?


----------



## cheezit73

Well I just took a chance and have placed an order for the 120" white Jamestown screen. I was planning on doing a DIY Wilsonart when I came across this thread. As others have mentioned I don't think I could build the DIY for much less than the Jamestown and would have to invest a lot of time that I could use to complete the rest of my theater. I figure with the 60 day money back guarantee that I don't have much to lose! Once I get it setup I will make sure to report here with the results.


-Brent


----------



## ponycar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geoff240ti* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The only real information I know of is what he has told me (and now lists on his newer auctions)
> 
> 
> Now, why did I decide on Jamestown? I considered everything from wilsonart laminate DIY, elite, all the way to a SI Black Diamond. Everyday I'd have myself talked into a different screen, wake up the next day with second thoughts.
> 
> 
> I was ready to pull the trigger on a DIY Wilsonart. I backed out because of cost, to get the stuff locally would cost hardly much less then the jamestown (I wouldn't even save $100), but more important it would cost me time which I don't have alot of!
> 
> 
> Then I decided against white screens all together (for now). 3 reasons why, my projector, theater room and screen use.
> 
> 
> My projector, Optoma HD180 is said to be plenty bright, but lack blacks. High gain screens are great if your viewing distance is far, which is an option for me but I'd rather sit closer. I picked a 100" Screen and with my throw distance for my projector it should put it in the optimal spot for brightness. Gray screens are known to be dark, but with my combination I don't feel worried. I've looked at alot of screenshots with gray vs white vs silver. If done right the gray can look awesome!
> 
> 
> The theater (section of basement) has light colored walls and roof, and for now that's how it stays. I am open to changing wall or ceiling colors.
> 
> 
> How I'll use the screen, hopefully with some background lights on. Not always, but I don't always want to sit in the dark.
> 
> 
> I was tempted to spend a couple thousand on a screen, but I'm going to try the cheaper alternative first until I figure out exactly what I want. If a black diamond was less I probably would of started with that route. I will consider an upgrade if I'm not happy, but I'm very hopeful about the jamestown. Google results, ebay feedback shows very very happy customers who have switched from name brand screens to jamestown.
> 
> 
> I've got 649 (refurb projector, thanks woot) + 270(screen shipped) = $919 If I get decent results with this setup I'll be thrilled. If I spend $2500+ on a screen and wasn't totally impressed I would be pretty bummed.
> 
> 
> It'll be late january before I get my screen.. but I'll have my monoprice and accessories4less order (can you tell I have been reading here?) in and installed by that time. Hopefully the day the screen arrives everything is up and running and i'll be posting results shortly after.



Geoff, I'll be watching for your updates as I'm thinking down the same path as you. I also have an HD 180 and I'm thinking about a gray screen for many of the same reasons you list. Let us know how things go. BTW: Which bracket did you go with? Optimal is to hang about 10.5", isn't it? I'm considering going 120" screen width, but more realistically 110" to leave space for speakers outside the projectors path.


----------



## Quick Hands

Cheezit I have the same scenario as you I'm just going to give this a try all the reviews are great and being my first projector setup it should do the job. Size is my last remaining hurdle. Good Luck


----------



## Geoff240ti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ponycar* /forum/post/19832291
> 
> 
> Geoff, I'll be watching for your updates as I'm thinking down the same path as you. I also have an HD 180 and I'm thinking about a gray screen for many of the same reasons you list. Let us know how things go. BTW: Which bracket did you go with? Optimal is to hang about 10.5", isn't it? I'm considering going 120" screen width, but more realistically 110" to leave space for speakers outside the projectors path.



I'm supposed to get it between Jan 24th-28th. I'll be sure to post! My basement room isn't quite finished yet.. but I'm trying to hurry for when the screen shows up.


I went with the monoprice bracket: http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


For some reason I remember reading guys saying it wouldn't work.. but seems to be just fine to me?


















I'm interested to hear where you read it was optimal to hang 10.5"? That was one thing I couldn't figure out.. just that it had to be 7.84" above the screen. If I have to hang it 10.5" from roof that'll throw a loop into things!


----------



## Quick Hands

Well I finally did it!!!







I just ordered a 130 inch Matte White screen from Jamestown, transaction was easy and I was told production time is the 10 business days on the web site. I hope this is real step up from my white wall speaking of walls they are all almost painted a dark blue next up ceiling ,carpet and hopefully screen. Hopefully this will knock my socks off!!


Thanks for all the replies and please post back as you guys receive your screens!!


----------



## tbradway

I ordered a 110 inch last week. .white Jamestown last week Theater is done 10.5 x 15. Feet dropped valence. Painted star ceiling Seating at 12 feet waiting on sofa and Epson 21000 if reviews are ok. love the black diamond at best buy. But decided to see a budget screen before popping for an SI screen .


----------



## Quick Hands

tbradway sounds like a sick setup your going to have there would love to hear your impressions of the screen and the epson 2100 or whatever you decide. One question do you already have a projector and are just upgrading the more I read it seems LCOS is the way of the the future I'm extremely satisfied so far with my Epson 8350 can't wait to see it with the screen.


Please post back with your impressions.


----------



## ikecomp

After much reading in AVS and other places I've decided to go with the Epson 8350 once income tax rolls around. I wanted to know if I should go with a grey or white Jamestown screen. From what I've read it seems to be a pretty solid screen for the price and the seller seems to be very reputable as well. I'm looking to get either a 106" or 110" screen. Because of my room I will have a maximum throw distance of about 11'. Seating will also be about 11' feet from the screen (projector will be on a rear shelf mount). 90% of projector usage will be at night with no ambient light. The other 10% will be at mid-day in a light controlled room with blackout curtains. Movies and Games will be the main usage with a little bit of sports mixed in.


Now my main question is, if I go with a jamestown screen should go I with white or grey? I was thinking grey to achieve better black levels but I'm concerned it may end up looking a little dim for my setup. I've also heard that grey screens can reduce the viewing angle a great deal (not a big concern but something to think about when I have friends over). Otherwise I could go with a white screen (which is cheaper) and enjoy the picture all the same.


Thanks in Advance


----------



## nhpete

I went with an Elite EZ-frame from amazon (92in) got the gray finish. Room has quite a bit of uncontrollable ambient light - and yet the picture still looks very crisp and bright. Gray was the way to go in my situation YMMV


----------



## Quick Hands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ikecomp* /forum/post/19863465
> 
> 
> After much reading in AVS and other places I've decided to go with the Epson 8350 once income tax rolls around. I wanted to know if I should go with a grey or white Jamestown screen. From what I've read it seems to be a pretty solid screen for the price and the seller seems to be very reputable as well. I'm looking to get either a 106" or 110" screen. Because of my room I will have a maximum throw distance of about 11'. Seating will also be about 11' feet from the screen (projector will be on a rear shelf mount). 90% of projector usage will be at night with no ambient light. The other 10% will be at mid-day in a light controlled room with blackout curtains. Movies and Games will be the main usage with a little bit of sports mixed in.
> 
> 
> Now my main question is, if I go with a jamestown screen should go I with white or grey? I was thinking grey to achieve better black levels but I'm concerned it may end up looking a little dim for my setup. I've also heard that grey screens can reduce the viewing angle a great deal (not a big concern but something to think about when I have friends over). Otherwise I could go with a white screen (which is cheaper) and enjoy the picture all the same.
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance



Ikecomp I have little knowledge of screens but one of the best pieces of advice I got was to get the projector first shine it on a wall and see the size and color you like best. I did this and actually changed my seating area to allow for more seating and a bigger screen. I also had a white wall so I could see how the picture was and then painted my basement a dark blue including the screen wall and decided on a white screen to brighten the image. The epson 8350 is my first projector but it still blows me away having a 130 inch TV.

















Good Luck


----------



## ikecomp

Thanks for the responses guys. I think I'll just wait till I have the pj and then see how it looks on my my beige wall.


----------



## Quick Hands

Ikecomp that probably the best idea that way you'll get to check it out first and see what works best for you.

Good Luck


----------



## soutthpaw

I see several folks ordered one but I don't see their reviews after getting the screen. how do you all like the Jamestown and which one did you get?


----------



## soutthpaw

Ohh, Just emailed Jamestown via their website link and asked if I can get material samples. within 10mins on Sat morning I had a reply and they are sending out samples... They score 1 for customer service thus far.... I ll post a pic once I get them next to my current setup


----------



## Quick Hands

A google search will pull up a thread 3 pages long of people that have used them an their ebay reviews are outstanding. Great reviews on their product for the money and customer service is what sealed the deal for me. Hopefully some of the guys who ordered in this thread will be receiving them and posting their experiences. I'll be interested to here your impressions once you get the samples especially since we have the same pj. The company seems solid but time will tell can't wait to get mine about two more weeks. On a side note my wife and I are painting are basement ceiling black what a difference it makes on the reflected light in the room!!


----------



## cheezit73

I am still awaiting my screen, when I purchased my screen I was advised that the turn around time would be slightly longer than usual due to the winter storms preventing their materials delivery. Hopefully I will have it within the next week and be able to test it out! I am trying hard to complete my room by Superbowl, and am using an Epson 8700UB, I need to start my build thread soon too!


----------



## Quick Hands

Cheezit73 that sucks on the turnaround time when I ordered mine he indicated normal time of 10 business as indicated on the website. Hopefully you'll get your before the superbowl and finish your room I love to see your build thread so get it started with lots of pics of that 8700 in action and your room. I think I'm going to do mine after I finish since it's a ghetto build anyway. Thanks for the reply!!!


----------



## kapone

I have my 120" 2.35:1 matt white from James on order as well....







Should be arriving this week. The projector is the HC3800.


----------



## tbradway

Ordered mine 110" Matt 16 x 9. Two weeks ago. Not shipped yet delayed for snow.

Can't wait to get it hung. Room almost done . I played around with star ceiling paint

Looks awesome and I am learning new techniques for doing stars before the final application


Epson 21000 delayed as well might have to look at some other options


----------



## Santi8

Ordered a JT 100" 16x9 matte white paired with an Epson 8350. With fantastic feedback and the new aluminum design, I don't think I can go wrong for the price. Plus I have to support a local Tennessee carpenter.


----------



## Quick Hands

Tbradway sharp looking room love the coved ceiling and curtain colors are sharp too. I've been thinking about a star ceiling and would love to see your finished product.Good luck finding a projector your in some high quality territory there should all look great whrn your done so please post some pics!


----------



## Quick Hands

Santi I also have the 8350 and can't wait to hear your impressions yeah the feedback really swayed me into giving them a try plus the price can't be beat!!!


----------



## Quick Hands

Well I just got an email from James that due to the snowstorms his shipments have been delayed and he's running about a week behind,but for guys who want them before the superbowl he's going to do what he can. I'm just happy with the fact that he communicated this delay to me. I guess most of us will be waiting a little longer for our screens but hopefully it will be worth it.


----------



## soutthpaw

I got my screen samples from Jamestown today. what I see is that the white is identical to my Doable screen image currently. the sample disappears when i hold it up to the screen image. So my current setup must be right around 1.2-1.3 gain which I had seen reference to in the DIY section. the high contrast grey definitely improves the blacks but seems to do so at the expense of all the other colors. esp white and other lighter colors... I am waiting still for a couple samples from Elite....


----------



## cheezit73

Great News!!!!!! I just received a UPS tracking number for my screen!!!! It has shipped and is scheduled to arrive in time for me to put it up for the Superbowl!!! Quickhands hopefully yours is not far behind, also I put a link to my build thread, I will be updating it soon.


----------



## Quick Hands

Great to hear Cheezits can wait to hear your impressions of the screen and I'll definetly check out your build thread!


----------



## ikecomp

Quote:

Originally Posted by *soutthpaw* 
I got my screen samples from Jamestown today. what I see is that the white is identical to my Doable screen image currently. the sample disappears when i hold it up to the screen image. So my current setup must be right around 1.2-1.3 gain which I had seen reference to in the DIY section. the high contrast grey definitely improves the blacks but seems to do so at the expense of all the other colors. esp white and other lighter colors... I am waiting still for a couple samples from Elite....
Could you possibly post some quick pics of the comparison samples jamestown sent you? After having my projector for a few days I think I've settled on a 102" screen being the sweet spot but wanted to try to get some samples in for myself. Did you you have to pay any cost for the samples and how big were the samples he sent?


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ikecomp* /forum/post/19925528
> 
> 
> Could you possibly post some quick pics of the comparison samples jamestown sent you? After having my projector for a few days I think I've settled on a 102" screen being the sweet spot but wanted to try to get some samples in for myself. Did you you have to pay any cost for the samples and how big were the samples he sent?



I will chime in here. I emailed James beginning of last week requesting samples of the gray and the white screen material and by the weeks end I received (free of charge) a sample of both. The pieces he sent are about 8" square. The material seems to be quite durable.


----------



## Vietcu

sorry to say that I ordered my screen the first of the month. Have been contacting James back and forth a few times asking for a guarantee that I get my screen by superbowl. Called again last week and asked to make sure my screen comes no later than Wed of this week. Was told screen is finished and will be shipped out Thurs. I got a tracking number Friday. Today is Monday and I get an email saying that he is in the hospital and that my screen is still in the works, will not make it by Super bowl. Needless to say I had to cancel, now have to try to figure out where to get a screen on time. This really blows, especially when I have 30 people coming over this weekend for the game.


----------



## TWM442766




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vietcu* /forum/post/19928163
> 
> 
> sorry to say that I ordered my screen the first of the month. Have been contacting James back and forth a few times asking for a guarantee that I get my screen by superbowl. Called again last week and asked to make sure my screen comes no later than Wed of this week. Was told screen is finished and will be shipped out Thurs. I got a tracking number Friday. Today is Monday and I get an email saying that he is in the hospital and that my screen is still in the works, will not make it by Super bowl. Needless to say I had to cancel, now have to try to figure out where to get a screen on time. This really blows, especially when I have 30 people coming over this weekend for the game.



Same here. His wife emailed me saying he was in the hospital since Sat. She said his brother will try and take over while his is out. I hope James is ok first but also hope I get a good screen soon.


----------



## cheezit73

Veitcu, have you on the off chance tried putting your tracking number in the ups website to see what it says? Maybe since it has a tracking number it actually shipped?


----------



## Vietcu

Yeah, checked it and rechecked it to make sure. I do a lot of online shipping and you can actually create a label and just let it sit there until whenever you feel like shipping it. All that is on there is that a label has been created on 1/29/2011, and that is it. I have already ordered another screen, and have asked the seller to try and push it for delivery by this Friday. If all else fail I will have to just borrow from my parents for the weekend or something. I was really dissappointed with this whole deal as I have read a lot of good feedback from Jamestown. Was really looking forward to seeing their screen and comparing it to the Da-lite. But things happen and I totally understand the delay, its just I could not wait especially when I have 30 people coming over. Otherwise I could care less when they shipped the screen.


----------



## jayhawk785

I'm in the same spot most of you are, with the superbowl, getting a screen and not yet receiving it. I ordered on the 18th, so figured it would be plenty of time to get it prior to the superbowl party. I've been remodeling my room, so the old screen (DIY Formica) was removed and discarded.


Sooo


Last night I get an email from James' email address but it said it was from his wife. They said their was some sort of emergency and he's in the hospital for possible gallbladder removal.


I hope the he's ok, but it sounds like another delay excuse (weather, now emergency). I replied and told them I still expect my screen delivered shortly. If they can't make the delivery, I'll expect a prompt refund and I'll look elsewhere.


Needless to say, the excuses are a bit disappointing. If you can't meet demand, you shouldn't accept orders. This is a pretty simple business model and I would expect anyone running their own to understand.


I'm hoping to hear more today. I encourage anyone else that's waiting on a screen to email and ask for an update.


Further, if you can post in this thread, let us know when you ordered your screen and if you'd received it yet.


----------



## jayn_j

At this point, it is going to be tough getting anything shipped in time. I had theater seating that was supposed to ship last Thursday. The east coast vendor didn't receive the units from the supplier due to the storms out there. They shipped this morning, just in time to probably get held up by the storms raging across the midwest.


I would think that any shipment at this date is going to get held up as well and I would recommend hitting up the local Magnolia or custom installer if you really must have it this weekend. Check craigslist. check ebay for local listings. Check art supply houses for a 4x8 sheet of foamboard. Too late for laminates.


Or just bite the bullet and project against a white wall. Paint the wall if necessary.


----------



## jayhawk785

If you have amazon prime you can have something overnighted. it's guaranteed at 3.99 so if storms delay it by more than a day, they'll give you your 4 bucks back and you'll likely have the projector by wednesday or thursday at the latest.


----------



## jayn_j

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jayhawk785* 
If you have amazon prime you can have something overnighted. it's guaranteed at 3.99 so if storms delay it by more than a day, they'll give you your 4 bucks back and you'll likely have the projector by wednesday or thursday at the latest.
And you can return it if it doesn't arrive in time. However, IIRC all the Elites are drop shipped from the factory and are not eligible for prime. Be sure that what you get ships from Amazon or all bets are off.


I forgot BOC in my list of quick and dirty solutions above. BOC = blackout cloth. Available from big fabric stores like JoAnns or Hancock. There is a big thread in the DIY screen forum.


----------



## jayhawk785

Most of the elites are guaranteed. i dont order from amazon unless its prime eligible with fixed shipping times "order in the next x hours choose overnight shipping and have it tomorrow" ...


Id really like jamestown to sort its shiz out. This is really disappointing. Already having waited 2+ weeks. If you're that far behind in making them, you should be putting in more hours or not accepting new orders until you're caught up. Sounds like he's in over his head now and doesn't have enough material, time, or employees to help him out.


----------



## jayhawk785

got an update.


James' wife and his brother and law are going to be looking through orders tonight and trying to sort out the orders and let me know when mine will ship.


I've asked her to send me order dates and estimated ship times to update here as well.


----------



## Quick Hands

Wow I have not been on in a couple of days trying to finish the basement before the superbowl and the **** really hit the fan! I hope you guys get your screens before the superbowl I don't know what is happening but the weather is reaking havoc on everybody's business and shipping lately and we don't know about this illness but with all the great reviews on Jamestown through ebay and AVS on them I for one am willing to give him the benefit of the doubt. I hope this all gets straightened out quickly I was really hoping for my screen by the superbowl so please everyone keep us posted on what you hear.


Good Luck


----------



## locopablo

I ordered my Jamestown screen (120" matte white 2.35 AR) on 01/03/11, screen shipped last Thursday, will be delivered tomorrow


----------



## jayhawk785

Hey Guys...


Got an update from Sandy--


She and her brother in law are going to be working to update orders, and get as many out as they can this week. They're doing their best to get everything done, considering the circumstances. If you haven't gotten an update from her--keep checking here, and I'll post as I get them.



> Quote:
> On Friday, he got very ill and we thought it was the stomach flu. By Saturday, he was so sick I had to rush him to the hospital. It turns out that he has an infected pancreas due to gallstones. They are treating the pancreatitis by loading him down with antibiotics, but it will be a couple weeks before they can do anything about his gallbladder.


----------



## soutthpaw

Ok I can't find my good camera so can't get pics right now but I have taped all the samples on a piece of Doable board that was a cutoff of my current screen.. So far I would say the 7 gain Elite screen is super bright but dark grey is about the closest you are going to get for black and its really designed for the church or full ambient light setting. in a ambient or controlled light setting. there is some shimmer or sparkle to it and the viewing cone is Very narrow. the material itself is silver colored.. Unfortunately they did not have the 4.0 sample available.... Would not recommend the 7.0 for home theater unless you have sunlight directly onto the screen.....


The Cinegrey from Jamestown definitely improves the black but light colors are not as bright. this would definitely be my choice for a high ambient light setting. with my basement lights full on there is a huge difference in the darkenss of the black but the colors are darkened which I am sure I could adjust the PJ settings to correct for. I thought it was the ambient light that was making images look washed out but realized its actually the dark colors that are getting washed out and the high contrast of the cinegrey is making the darker images look much better in ambient light settings .

The Jamestown white is absolutely a perfect match to my Doable screen to the extent that more than a couple feet from the screen I cannot even see the sample edges from the board its taped onto.... what I have learned is that my DIY screen turned out to be a much better than I expected. The Maxwhite sample from Elite is very close to the Doable. the Maxwhite FG is bit brighter than the doable and has a bit of shimmer but don't think it would be distracting on a full screen. also has a really good contrast. slightly more vivid reproduction than the Doable... of the 5 samples I would say the FG would be my choice with a controlled lighting setting as there is no loss of black compared to the other white samples.


Maybe I will have to consider one of these high contrast grey screens that I had not even given a second thought to before.. a few more samples are in order I think..


----------



## Quick Hands

Thanks for the update jayhawk 785 and please keep us updated.

Southpaw thanks for the detailed review it was very helpful and sounds like I made the right choice in matte white for my light controlled basement.


----------



## soutthpaw

I spent a bit more time watching with the cinegrey sample and it does not do a good job on blues and whites. I could not get good color on my PS3 virtual aquarium which has the blue water and sunrays shining through it. yellow red green oranges brown blacks did ok


----------



## jayhawk785

I've requested an updated from Sandy, this morning. I'll follow up here when she replies.


----------



## Santi8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk785* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've requested an updated from Sandy, this morning. I'll follow up here when she replies.



I called and emailed yesterday at 8am. Still no response.


----------



## cheezit73

I am so super excited as UPS just delivered my 120" 16:9 screen!!! Having said that I feel really bad for those of you who are not going to receive your screen in time for the Superbowl.


So here are some of the details, I will post more later when I assemble it in the next day or so.


Packaging: The screen came fairly well packaged in a long box with everything bundled tightly and well separated inside.




















It appears that the tube frame is aluminum square tubing attached to the back of the wood frame to keep it from warping. It looks like it is nice and sturdy.


Also in this picture you can see that the included mounting system seems to be improved over what I have read about the earlier screens, it appears to be a hangman bracket. I may add an additional one if necessary, but it seems to be a good improvement over the two screws method.











Also the instruction manual appears to be clear and complete with pictures. I have attached a scan of it as it shows some more of the details.

 

JamestownInstructions.pdf 362.546875k . file


----------



## TWM442766

Thanks cheezit! keeps us updated. I'm waiting on a 100" screen. Who knows when I will get it...


----------



## Geoff240ti

Mine just shipped Priority mail tonight... I don't know how fast priority is to North Dakota though. I don't think it'll be here this weekend! Oh well.. room isn't all finished anyway I guess.


----------



## Santi8

I really wanted to do business with Jamestown, but after 2 full business days, I still have had no response to emails or phone calls. I know there going through a lot right now with super bowl orders and their medical issues but I have another screen lined up if I can't get this one in a timely manner. Problem is, I can't get ahold of anybody for an estimated ship date and/or to cancel my order and my 10 days has come and gone.


----------



## jayhawk785

Santi, I haven't heard from them either, but it seems like they're making a strong push to get a lot of product out.


I'll shoot them another email today and let them know an update is expected and the crowds are getting rowdy.


Is yours a full 10 business days passed? What date did you order.


----------



## Santi8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk785* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Santi, I haven't heard from them either, but it seems like they're making a strong push to get a lot of product out.
> 
> 
> I'll shoot them another email today and let them know an update is expected and the crowds are getting rowdy.
> 
> 
> Is yours a full 10 business days passed? What date did you order.



I believe 2 Fridays ago...


----------



## jayhawk785

21st ish? Check your paypal payment to be sure. I sent her another email.


I ordered mine on the 18th. So after me you come first







lol


----------



## jayhawk785

Update received!


James is back home and working, despite his doctor's recommendation to take it easy for a few days. See below:



> Quote:
> We tried to answer everyone we got an email from or that left a phone message late last night.
> 
> I am moving just not fast. By doctors orders I am supposed to be resting so many hours a day so if someone calls and they don't get me could you mention that they should leave a message with a number to call back to.
> 
> Also with many people calling I may be on the phone with another customer and can't get to their call right then but if I have a number then I can call back.



So, sounds like everyone should be getting an update--or a call back if you left voicemail with a return number.


If you REALLY need an update, I'd suggest emailing, as it gives him the most time to respond and is the easiest way to leave a history without reminding him of who you are when you ordered etc, each time.


----------



## jayn_j

Folks, Jamestown is obviously a 1 person operation and a startup at that.


Having been there myself, although in a different industry, I know that any little thing can have a snowball effect and quickly overwhelm you. This wasn't a 'little thing'. The Superbowl bulge and the increased press from this forum also likely caused a spike in orders for the guy.


The real point though is that this is a 1 person operation. He doesn't have a shipping department or billing department. Large stacks of queries will force him to spend more time at the computer and less building the screens. It will also cause acid reflux and put him back in the hospital.


You all either need to chill out, sit back and wait for him to catch up as he is already whipping the squirrels, or cancel if you must. But please stop bugging the guy. At least pick a representative and just send one message a day.


I've got no investment here, as I have a different screen. I am just feeling sorry for this guy right now and it is obvious he is compromising his health trying to make it right.


----------



## jayhawk785




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayn_j* /forum/post/19949134
> 
> 
> Folks, Jamestown is obviously a 1 person operation and a startup at that.
> 
> 
> Having been there myself, although in a different industry, I know that any little thing can have a snowball effect and quickly overwhelm you. This wasn't a 'little thing'. The Superbowl bulge and the increased press from this forum also likely caused a spike in orders for the guy.
> 
> 
> The real point though is that this is a 1 person operation. He doesn't have a shipping department or billing department. Large stacks of queries will force him to spend more time at the computer and less building the screens. It will also cause acid reflux and put him back in the hospital.
> 
> 
> You all either need to chill out, sit back and wait for him to catch up as he is already whipping the squirrels, or cancel if you must. But please stop bugging the guy. At least pick a representative and just send one message a day.
> 
> 
> I've got no investment here, as I have a different screen. I am just feeling sorry for this guy right now and it is obvious he is compromising his health trying to make it right.




Business is business, no matter what the size. When the orders begin to overwhelm you stop taking them. Personally, I wouldn't sell on ebay unless I had surplus stock, or units on hand. People are even more finicky there, than here. He does have his brother helping--and I think Sandy is trying to post updates where she can.


I've asked James/Sandy to keep me updated and I, in turn, would update the forum to help them out with keeping people apprised of the situation. They are nice people, and had really unfortunate timing. They are doing their best to get things back in order, screens out on time, and keep everyone happy.


Suggesting people waiting longer than 15-20 days, should not ask for an update is a little ludicrous though.


I've proposed that they send how many screens are in queue, starting at what date--that will keep things anonymous and provide a relatively good idea to those waiting of when they can expect their screen.


Personally, I thought ordering on the 18th would give plenty of time, give or take a day or two, allow for shipping, weather and any bulge in orders due to superbowl timing.


I'll continue to post here as long as I receive updates from them, and they've caught back up.


----------



## Santi8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk785* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Business is business, no matter what the size. When the orders begin to overwhelm you stop taking them. Personally, I wouldn't sell on ebay unless I had surplus stock, or units on hand. People are even more finicky there, than here. He does have his brother helping--and I think Sandy is trying to post updates where she can.
> 
> 
> I've asked James/Sandy to keep me updated and I, in turn, would update the forum to help them out with keeping people apprised of the situation. They are nice people, and had really unfortunate timing. They are doing their best to get things back in order, screens out on time, and keep everyone happy.
> 
> 
> Suggesting people waiting longer than 15-20 days, should not ask for an update is a little ludicrous though.
> 
> 
> I've proposed that they send how many screens are in queue, starting at what date--that will keep things anonymous and provide a relatively good idea to those waiting of when they can expect their screen.
> 
> 
> Personally, I thought ordering on the 18th would give plenty of time, give or take a day or two, allow for shipping, weather and any bulge in orders due to superbowl timing.
> 
> 
> I'll continue to post here as long as I receive updates from them, and they've caught back up.



I agree completely. Business is business. When you order from them they make it very clear it could take up to 10 business days. I ordered one of their 100" screens. A very common size. I would understand more of a delay for the custom sizes.


You're absolutely right about eBay. He has 100% feedback, but if they say 10 and it takes 11, that could result in negative feedback. Their website is still taking orders and still says 10 days. That's not right!


I'm sympathetic of the situation, however I have a chance to get a screen this weekend and I sent an email and called over 48 hours ago with no response. That I have a problem with. If people who ordered on the 18th haven't been shipped, I'm way down the line. Unfortunately I probably will cancel my order, if I get ahold of anybody.


----------



## jayhawk785

Unless you need the screen for this weekend, I'd wait til Monday to hear something. The screens that are close to being done will likely be wrapped up today and tomorrow. They were even shipping expedited rather than standard UPS ground.


The USPS priority mail someone said they had been sent earlier, is max 2-3 days and delivers on saturdays--so they're probably in a good spot.


I've got my fingers crossed they'll work most peoples' orders out in the next few days. They are really nice people, and as others have mentioned, an unfortunately chain of events (weather, health concerns, more weather, and superbowl creating more volume).


----------



## Santi8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk785* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unless you need the screen for this weekend, I'd wait til Monday to hear something. The screens that are close to being done will likely be wrapped up today and tomorrow. They were even shipping expedited rather than standard UPS ground.
> 
> 
> The USPS priority mail someone said they had been sent earlier, is max 2-3 days and delivers on saturdays--so they're probably in a good spot.
> 
> 
> I've got my fingers crossed they'll work most peoples' orders out in the next few days. They are really nice people, and as others have mentioned, an unfortunately chain of events (weather, health concerns, more weather, and superbowl creating more volume).



I do need it this weekend and for an event on Monday evening.. I also live in Nashville so if it shipped today I would probably have it tomorrow or Monday at the latest...


----------



## jayn_j

Do you really think marching on him with torches and pitchforks is going to get you a screen faster? BTW, if you go back to the beginning of this thread, you will see that I advised caution for this very reason.


Yes, he needs to rethink his business model. The ebay thing is probably doing automatic relistings and nobody has had the time to think about turning it off. It looks like he may have grown enough to quit his day job and possibly hire some help, but again, "When you are ass deep in alligators, it is tough to remember that your objective was to drain the swamp"


----------



## Santi8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayn_j* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you really think marching on him with torches and pitchforks is going to get you a screen faster? BTW, if you go back to the beginning of this thread, you will see that I advised caution for this very reason.
> 
> 
> Yes, he needs to rethink his business model. The ebay thing is probably doing automatic relistings and nobody has had the time to think about turning it off. It looks like he may have grown enough to quit his day job and possibly hire some help, but again, "When you are ass deep in alligators, it is tough to remember that your objective was to drain the swamp"



The pitchfork method is not my style. That's why I sent 1 email and made 1 phone call.


I think were all here to vent to each other, not to him.


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayn_j* /forum/post/19949134
> 
> 
> Folks, Jamestown is obviously a 1 person operation and a startup at that.
> 
> 
> Having been there myself, although in a different industry, I know that any little thing can have a snowball effect and quickly overwhelm you. This wasn't a 'little thing'. The Superbowl bulge and the increased press from this forum also likely caused a spike in orders for the guy.
> 
> 
> The real point though is that this is a 1 person operation. He doesn't have a shipping department or billing department. Large stacks of queries will force him to spend more time at the computer and less building the screens. It will also cause acid reflux and put him back in the hospital.
> 
> 
> You all either need to chill out, sit back and wait for him to catch up as he is already whipping the squirrels, or cancel if you must. But please stop bugging the guy. At least pick a representative and just send one message a day.
> 
> 
> I've got no investment here, as I have a different screen. I am just feeling sorry for this guy right now and it is obvious he is compromising his health trying to make it right.



VERY well said my friend!! In my multiple emails with him in doing my research he has gone above and beyond with his response time, his detailed information and his experience. He is a 1 man operation (up until recently) and is VERY busy this time of year (think an accountant this time of year) and on top of that he had EMERGENCY surgery. I am sorry those out here havent received their screens in the posted 10 days but medical emergencies happen in ALL business and unfortunately it affects people. The bottom line is its not the end of the world and the more people email and bother this man (who shouldnt even be back at work yet) the more it will slow down the progress of your screens. If he spends half of every day on the phone and/or answering emails that is half of the day that he CANT spend WORKING on orders!! If people are this unhappy then cancel your orders and go elsewhere or consider projecting onto a white wall (paint it for your SB parties if necessary) or a white bed sheet, trust me it WILL work.


----------



## ikecomp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Santi8* /forum/post/19949744
> 
> 
> I do need it this weekend and for an event on Monday evening.. I also live in Nashville so if it shipped today I would probably have it tomorrow or Monday at the latest...



If you really need your screen maybe you could work something out with him to do a pick up. He's based in Dayton, TN which is like 155 miles away (1.5 hour drive?) from Nashville. Just a thought


----------



## Santi8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ikecomp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> If you really need your screen maybe you could work something out with him to do a pick up. He's based in Dayton, TN which is like 155 miles away (1.5 hour drive?) from Nashville. Just a thought



I ended up speaking with him a few minutes ago. I thought about a pickup, but I can't get out of work early enough to get there at a descent hour. He guessed middle to end of next week.


He's an honest guy, and I prefer to buy from mom and pop small businesses so I kept my order with him. I was able to borrow a temporary screen for the time being so I'll be fine.


Best of luck to him and everyone else waiting for their screen!


----------



## Santi8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ikecomp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> If you really need your screen maybe you could work something out with him to do a pick up. He's based in Dayton, TN which is like 155 miles away (1.5 hour drive?) from Nashville. Just a thought



To get 155 miles in 1.5 hours I would have to drive 103mph non-stop from point a to point b... Sorry, but the speed limit is 70 here in TN!


----------



## jayhawk785

No one is going after him with torches--as mentioned, we're just here to keep each other up to date. I received an email from him and I'm one of the lucky people getting their screen shortly. So, for those of you still waiting, at least you know time-based where they are with filling orders.


----------



## ikecomp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Santi8* /forum/post/19950339
> 
> 
> To get 155 miles in 1.5 hours I would have to drive 103mph non-stop from point a to point b... Sorry, but the speed limit is 70 here in TN!



yeah, 1.5 hours is probably pushing it. however, 70mph is mom and pop speeds. you could at least do 80







. At any rate, keep us posted. I plan to order a screen from him in the next couple of weeks once I get my samples in.


----------



## Elmo C

Someone in this thread ask for buyers waiting to post.I ordered mine 1-13-11, there will be no screen for my Superbowl party, very disappointed.


----------



## bezlar

1-14-11 and no screen


----------



## jayhawk785

I think both of you should likely be getting them very soon. James was looking for the link to the forum to start posting and letting people know that's he's hard at work getting everything out.


I've provided him the link, so hopefully he can supply some of that information without breaking the rules. Will be nice to have him here so he can answer some questions about how it's made, materials used, etc.


Maybe someone that knows the rules for vendors a bit better can direct him to some guidelines so he doesn't get in trouble for promoting his wares.


----------



## Quick Hands

Well I'm very disappointed to here people won't be getting there screens for the Superbowl I ordered mine on 1/17 and unless it comes today I won't make it. I understand James perdicament though and I personally will cut him some slack **** happens and he seems to be an honest hard working stand up guy. I've been working day and night trying to get my basement done for superbowl and hopefully I'll be ready for tommorrow still lots to do!!! I agree let Jayhawk 75 keep us informed of the situation and he has been doing a great job, Thank You by the way and when I was looking for a cheap quality screen this was a compromise I was willing to make. Good Luck to everyone I hope you get a priority delivery today!!!!!

People that have recieved your screen I'd love tho hear your impressions!

Now back to the dungeon I mean basement.


----------



## Elmo C

Thanks Jay for updating us and helping out.I too understand there is always a compromise when saving a buck and sh** does happen.It would be nice to get some info on a real shipping estimate, I ask Friday 4th but no reply yet.


----------



## sandram

Hi.

This is James with Jamestown Screens. I wanted to try to touch base and give an update as Steve suggested

I am back from the hospital and moving but slow.

My business is Me, my brother part time and my wife helping occasionally.

This weekend we have my Father and Son helping also.

We are trying to get through about 20 or so screens by late Tuesday.

This would be about a normal weeks work. We hope to be totally catch up in the time line by end of the week. I apologize about everyone not getting return calls/emails.

During my stay at the hospital my wife was trying to take care of me(drugged and out of it) and answer everyone as best she could.

If we missed you please email us at [email protected] or call at 423-285-3333.

If there is no answer at the phone leave a number please so we can call back if we are in the shop with machines going we can't always hear the phone.

I noticed that someone mentioned maybe we should not be still taking orders.

75-80% of our orders comes from the google adwords ads we run normally on the side when you search for terms like "home theater screen".

The day after I was admitted those ads were shut down to prevent this becoming an on going late issue.

I do want to apologize for the screens being late.

Trust me I would have rather worked 24 hour shifts than go through what I just went through.


The orders that went out Friday where some that were already in progress and only needed upholstering and packing.

Some where where someone had canceled and we shipped that size/color to the next person in line for it.

We have had some customers who have replied that there home theater wouldn't be done until march so don't worry about them now.

We are working around these and getting out everyone's that wanted theirs and is late,

Some people here will start receiving tracking numbers for Monday shipments as early as tomorrow as they get packed.

Thanks everyone.

James


----------



## Iusteve

James I personally have not yet ordered a screen with you as I am not ready but I indeed did just receive a few screen material samples from you and am very pleased. I also have been in contact with you over the last year and you have been VERY generous toward me with your time in helping me in answering ALL my email questions regarding screens, screen sizes as well as projector and projection distance questions. All your emailed responses have been faster than expected and your answers have always been precise and well thought out. I personally feel that those out here that have been upset with the fact that they have yet to get their screens or upset that they didnt get a timely response to an email or a phone call are a little quick and inconsiderate with their reactions as the fact of the matter is that things (like accidents or emergencies) happen and they can not be controlled. I personally know that you are trying your hardest to make as many people happy as possible and the business your run and the product you put out is VERY customer satisfaction driven and if you could have avoided this medical emergency that you would have worked day and night to make sure EVERYONE had received their screen in time for the big game on Sunday!! That all being said I truly look forward to someday soon (as soon as my theater version 2 is ready)to place my order with YOU for my screen as you have proven to me that ordering from you (as a small business) is MUCH better than ordering from a corporation where you as a customer are just an order #. Thank you James for posting here to help some people that have already placed orders in making them feel better as I personally think this was a step above and beyond the call of duty and I wish you the best in a speedy recovery.


Sincerely,


Steve


----------



## Quick Hands

James thanks for the update it is greatly appreciated!! I understand your dilemma and appreciate your honesty and effort in this situation as the owner of a small business I understand how an illness or emergency can be quite a disruption. I am currently waiting on a matte white 130 in. screen and can't wait to see it but a couple of extra days isn't that big a deal. One of the reasons I choose you was your great reputation for customer service and a quality product at a budget price and I look forward to experiencing both.


Get Well

Scott


----------



## RuskiSi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sandram* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> This is James with Jamestown Screens. I wanted to try to touch base and give an update as Steve suggested
> 
> I am back from the hospital and moving but slow.



I am very glad to hear this James. Your wife was kind enough to email me (assuming others as well) about your condition. I understand the delay and hope the quality remains the same as your team pushes out the orders. Thanks for the updates and get well soon!


EG


----------



## RuskiSi

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jayhawk785* 
21st ish? Check your paypal payment to be sure. I sent her another email.


I ordered mine on the 18th. *So after me you come first







* lol
Nope. I ordered mine on the 18th at 5:43PM EST. So he is at least 3rd


----------



## dissonance79

I ordered mine on the 23rd and it sounds like it might ship by the beginning of next week according to an email. James seems like a top notch guy but I'm not sure I can wait that long. I might have to pay a couple hundred more and get an Elite by Friday so I can finish my room.


----------



## BigredCali

what is the website?

where are the screens on ebay?


I'm having trouble finding Jamestown screens.


thanks


----------



## dissonance79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigredCali* /forum/post/19972400
> 
> 
> what is the website?
> 
> where are the screens on ebay?
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble finding Jamestown screens.
> 
> 
> thanks


 www.jamestownhometheaterscreen.com


----------



## kapone

1/17/2011 order....still waiting.


I'll give him a few more days.....


----------



## cheezit73

To all of you waiting for your screens a bit of an update.


I Have the screen assembled and hanging on the wall, unfortunately I had some minor setbacks with the build and was not ready for the Superbowl







However I did temporarily setup my projector tonight to test out the screen. This is all new to me, but I can tell you that it looked great!!!! The image looked sharp and vibrant and I could not see any texture on the screen, even if I got up within a couple of feet. The velvet border is very nice and soaks up the overspill almost completely. Overall the quality seems really good and I can not see the joints in the frame at normal viewing distance. Also I think it was asked somewhere but the back of the screen material is a solid black. Compared to when I was projecting on to my tan wall, I was using living room mode and now with the screen it is just as bright in THX mode and a whole lot sharper! I will try to post pictures and a screen shot soon. I am happy with the purchase as the screen cost me less than I was pricing out for materials for a DIY Wilsonart screen, I didn't have to take the time to build it, and the craftsmanship is above what I would have been able to do. I hope this helps some of you who are anxiously awaiting screens. Just remember it might be worth holding out for even if you need it by xyz date because your room will be ready, becuase if your builds are anything like mine they have supposed to have been ready on several xyz dates that have come and gone!!


----------



## TWM442766

Thanks for the update cheezit. My 100" should be here today. Glad to hear you are happy. I have been waiting sometime myself.


T


----------



## Quick Hands

Kapone I ordered mine the same day and I'm still waiting also I figure I should get my shipping info in a few more days and I'd rather wait a few extra days then have him rush them out and the quality be subpar.


Cheezit great to hear your evaluation and that your happy sorry to hear you couldn't be ready for superbowl. I would love to see some screenshots and pictures of your build hopefully others that received their screens will start posting their impressions and as Tom Petty said " the waiting is the hardest part".


Congrats


----------



## dissonance79

I'm building this weekend so I unfortunately had to cancel my order with Jamestown. I ended up ordering an Elite Sable Frame 106" from amazon ($3.99 overnight shipping for Prime members). It cost about $60-70 more than the Jamestown.


----------



## Santi8

Another snow storm shut down Nashville. I wonder how he is a few hours east...?


----------



## TWM442766

Received my Jamestown 100" white yesterday and put it together today. Everything went fine. I have it on the wall and waiting to pull the trigger on the Epson 8350 or the 8700. Every time I make up my mind somebody will post a dust problem or some other type problem which makes me think twice. Anyway the screen looks nice and nothing seemed to go wrong for a change.


----------



## stitch1

I have an Epson 8500 with a Jamestown 110" white screen and they look fantastic together.


----------



## sandram

Hi,

This is James.

We are working on orders with order dates through the 12th tomorrow.

We will be making a big push this weekend. Working 2 14 hour days over the weekend and hope to have orders with order dates through the 19th/20th ready to ship Monday.

Thanks for everyones patience.


----------



## Elmo C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TWM442766* /forum/post/19984307
> 
> 
> Received my Jamestown 100" white yesterday and put it together today. Everything went fine. I have it on the wall and waiting to pull the trigger on the Epson 8350 or the 8700. Every time I make up my mind somebody will post a dust problem or some other type problem which makes me think twice. Anyway the screen looks nice and nothing seemed to go wrong for a change.



You have a screen and nothing to put on it? If you have a dvd player they find faults, avr, prepro, amp you name it.The 8350 is absolutely awsome for the $, to me, I don't care to read what others think about my choices.


----------



## tbradway

Mine went out today , be here valentines day. Might have to cal in sick and put it together. Was waiting on the Epson 21000 but will prob. Get the 8700. I ordered it around the 10th. Room is close to finished and still looking at in ceiling speakers Either htd 6.5 angled or the mono price 8 Inc angled. Any one use these?

Still waiting on the sectional sofa by paliser. I'll post pics when screen is up


----------



## TWM442766




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elmo C* /forum/post/19985587
> 
> 
> You have a screen and nothing to put on it? If you have a dvd player they find faults, avr, prepro, amp you name it.The 8350 is absolutely awsome for the $, to me, I don't care to read what others think about my choices.



I dug out of the closet an old projector Infocus LP630 I use for outdoors stuff and stuck it on the table and projected the set top box to the new screen. I think it looks good for the money I spent. I think I will buy the 8350 over the weekend if i have time if I don't change my mind. I should have a mount waiting on my front porch tomorrow.


----------



## Geoff240ti

I ordered on 01/06/11 and still nothing for me










Edit: I posted earlier that it shipped but it was a tracking number for something else!


----------



## Santi8

We need a system like standby at the airports...

J SMI

T STE

A RAY

Your screens are shipped!

J SAN

R WHI

You are on deck!

Ha!


----------



## locopablo

Jamestown screen daytime screenshots


----------



## Iusteve

Any more details about what projector your using? How much (if any) light control you have in the room? What size is that? And do you have any light controlled, dark room shots?


----------



## locopablo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iusteve* /forum/post/19999999
> 
> 
> Any more details about what projector your using? How much (if any) light control you have in the room? What size is that? And do you have any light controlled, dark room shots?



I am using Benq W6000, the screen is 120" 2.35 aspect ratio, no light control, two windows in the room with white blinds. walls are tan and ceiling is white. I will take some pictures later today after it gets dark.


----------



## Quick Hands

Great shots locopablo can't wait to see the night time shots care to comment on the build and picture quality of the screen.

Hopefully a bunch of us will be getting shipping info tomorrow fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *locopablo* /forum/post/20000118
> 
> 
> I am using Benq W6000, the screen is 120" 2.35 aspect ratio, no light control, two windows in the room with white blinds. walls are tan and ceiling is white. I will take some pictures later today after it gets dark.



Thanks for the input. What is the overall size (including the frame) of that frame if you dont mind me asking? What are your overall opinions of the quality of the frame and material as well as your opinion of the assembly process? Thanks


----------



## locopablo

Some night shots


----------



## locopablo

More screenshots


----------



## locopablo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iusteve* /forum/post/20000526
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input. What is the overall size (including the frame) of that frame if you dont mind me asking? What are your overall opinions of the quality of the frame and material as well as your opinion of the assembly process? Thanks



The overall size of the screen including frame is 54"x 117", as for my opinion of the screen, well I like it, it's well built and the black velvet is very nice, every part fits as is supposed to, the screen material is excellent with almost no texture, I built the frame and stretched the screen myself, it took me about 5 hours







, I am very satisfied with my purchase, and I recommend it to anyone looking for an affordable screen.


----------



## dissonance79

I put my 106" Elite Sable Frame together this past weekend. It was real straightforward. Two holes were slightly off on the back and I had to drill a tiny bit to get the screw to go in and thread. Stretching the screen was real easy and I followed the instructions on which tabs to install first and at the end I had no wrinkles or anything to fix.


It looks great. I am so happy to not have the waves, sparklies, and very obvious screen texture that my old Gray Wolf had.


The theater room was being painted while I was putting together the Elite screen and once the room was ready I had to try to maneuver this large screen through the house. I noticed at the end that a few small spots of the velvet had scraped off where I must have made contact with a corner of the wall. A sharpie makes it unnoticeable but just a warning to be careful. I imagine most people won't be trying to transport a fully built screen all through their house.


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dissonance79* /forum/post/20003525
> 
> 
> I put my 106" Elite Sable Frame together this past weekend. It was real straightforward. Two holes were slightly off on the back and I had to drill a tiny bit to get the screw to go in and thread. Stretching the screen was real easy and I followed the instructions on which tabs to install first and at the end I had no wrinkles or anything to fix.
> 
> 
> It looks great. I am so happy to not have the waves, sparklies, and very obvious screen texture that my old Gray Wolf had.
> 
> 
> The theater room was being painted while I was putting together the Elite screen and once the room was ready I had to try to maneuver this large screen through the house. I noticed at the end that a few small spots of the velvet had scraped off where I must have made contact with a corner of the wall. A sharpie makes it unnoticeable but just a warning to be careful. I imagine most people won't be trying to transport a fully built screen all through their house.



Even though this a "jamestown" screen thread would you mind posting a few pics and screen shots for those of us that are on the fence and would like to see some comaprisons?


----------



## dissonance79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iusteve* /forum/post/20004466
> 
> 
> Even though this a "jamestown" screen thread would you mind posting a few pics and screen shots for those of us that are on the fence and would like to see some comaprisons?



It's actually a Jamestown and Elite thread. Check out the title again. This is the only pic I have on my phone (I'm at work).


----------



## Quick Hands

As the OP I say let Jamestown and Elite feel free to post in this non-discriminating thread can't we all just get along!














JK

It's great to see all the screenshots what do you think of the picture quality dissonance. Still no shipping info from James







going to shoot him an email!


----------



## tbradway

Got mine today. 110 inch ordered on the ninth or tenth.of jan. Epson 8700ub comes in on wed. Gave up on the 21000. Free bulb and the rebates made me pull the trigger. Getting HTD 6.5 angled ceiling s for a 5.1 system along with a sub. Hope they sound ok. Man this thing is coming together fast. Couch should get here soon. I'll post pics and review next week.


----------



## cheezit73

Just thought I would let you all know that I have some pics of my screen up in my build thread, link is in my signature. I am getting closer to completing my room and cant wait to start enjoying the Jamestown 8700 combo!


----------



## Quick Hands

Well I emailed James and got an immediate reply that my screen shipped today so hopefully I'll have it up this weekend for NBA all star weekend and Daytona 500. Cheezit the room is looking great can't wait to hear your impressions along with tbradway's of your 8700 and jamestown combo. I picked up an electric fireplace for the basement my wife loves for Valentine's day so my room is coming along pretty well also can't beat it gifts for the wife and home theater score!!!!


----------



## kapone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kapone* /forum/post/19974114
> 
> 
> 1/17/2011 order....still waiting.
> 
> 
> I'll give him a few more days.....



On its way! Will be here tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## Quick Hands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kapone* /forum/post/20008247
> 
> 
> On its way! Will be here tomorrow. Yay!



Great to hear Kapone, since we'll be getting our screens shortly anyone with one already want to chime in with some tips you learned while assembling that would of made it easier the next time.


Any help is greatly appreciated !!


----------



## kapone

I think I'm starting to get an upset stomach.....I think I may have to take the rest of the day off....


----------



## Santi8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kapone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think I'm starting to get an upset stomach.....I think I may have to take the rest of the day off....



Mine shipped today. Should be here tomorrow... Pretty excited. Hopefully patience will pay off for all! Good luck to James... If his screen turns out the way I've seen others', there will be a few referral purchases coming shortly!


----------



## Quick Hands

Let the Good Times Roll glad to see the tenor of the thread changing to excitement hopefully mine will be in tomorrow. Any tips to ease assembly will be appreciated and don't forget to post your impressions. Santi8 have you seen others in person or just on the board?


----------



## Rob Flanery




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kapone* /forum/post/20015192
> 
> 
> I think I'm starting to get an upset stomach.....I think I may have to take the rest of the day off....



I ordered mine on the 6th of Jan and have yet to hear anything on it beyond the weather delay and the hospital visit. I am rapidly running out of patience. I understand that there were extenuating circumstances to production but would have hoped they were operating on a FIFO business model. Pretty disappointing on a personal level. Had to watch the Superbowl on my 92" retractable. Had planned to try to have friends over to watch on the BIG screen.


Forgive my impatience. I reminded of the triangle of business services.


Rob


----------



## tbradway




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rob Flanery* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered mine on the 6th of Jan and have yet to hear anything on it beyond the weather delay and the hospital visit. I am rapidly running out of patience. I understand that there were extenuating circumstances to production but would have hoped they were operating on a FIFO business model. Pretty disappointing on a personal level. Had to watch the Superbowl on my 92" retractable. Had planned to try to have friends over to watch on the BIG screen.
> 
> 
> Forgive my impatience. I reminded of the triangle of business services.
> 
> 
> Rob



Did you call James . He is a really nice guy I called him with questions on the build talked to him 10 minutes .


Your order mightbhavevfallen through the cracks with all that went on.


----------



## tbradway

Got mine up. Still a few small spots need stretching.

Don't be put off by the construction looks kind of rickety at first but in the end it all works and the finished product looks great. The upper and lower frame is in two pieces due to ups length restrictions. They butt ogether and are joined by an aluminum bar 1 foot long. Hint on this is make sure holes line up with predrilled holes as they are not all drilled the same . Look for predrilled holes in the velvet and flip bar over if they not align at first.


The two small aluminum bars go on the outside when frame is done .


Also they recommend a power driver when clamping the screen. Too easy to strip the heads doing this. I used a hand driver after stripping the slot on Phillips bolt.


Stretching screen needs two people. Thanks to the wife we got it done me stretching screen her tightening bolts. Go back and retighten when one



Start with the middle top and bottom then stretch the midfle of the ends . Now you have 4 smaller quadrants that you can work on individually. Corners are the toughest as you may end up with too much material. Just try again.




All in all it is way better, easier and cheaper than anything I could have done myself.. Think of it as a home made screen that some one else d id all the work preparing.


I would definitely recommend this screen and buy again.


----------



## tbradway




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rob Flanery* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered mine on the 6th of Jan and have yet to hear anything on it beyond the weather delay and the hospital visit. I am rapidly running out of patience. I understand that there were extenuating circumstances to production but would have hoped they were operating on a FIFO business model. Pretty disappointing on a personal level. Had to watch the Superbowl on my 92" retractable. Had planned to try to have friends over to watch on the BIG screen.
> 
> 
> Forgive my impatience. I reminded of the triangle of business services.
> 
> 
> Rob



Did you call him ? James is really nice and I am sure he would want to know if yours fell through the cracks.


----------



## Geoff240ti

Mine is in transit!


Should have it by friday










Really interested to see how the Gray works out with my Optoma projector.


----------



## Elmo C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbradway* /forum/post/20017737
> 
> 
> Got mine up. Still a few small spots need stretching.
> 
> Don't be put off by the construction looks kind of rickety at first but in the end it all works and the finished product looks great. The upper and lower frame is in two pieces due to ups length restrictions. They butt ogether and are joined by an aluminum bar 1 foot long. Hint on this is make sure holes line up with predrilled holes as they are not all drilled the same . Look for predrilled holes in the velvet and flip bar over if they not align at first.
> 
> 
> The two small aluminum bars go on the outside when frame is done .
> 
> 
> Also they recommend a power driver when clamping the screen. Too easy to strip the heads doing this. I used a hand driver after stripping the slot on Phillips bolt.
> 
> 
> Stretching screen needs two people. Thanks to the wife we got it done me stretching screen her tightening bolts. Go back and retighten when one
> 
> 
> 
> Start with the middle top and bottom then stretch the midfle of the ends . Now you have 4 smaller quadrants that you can work on individually. Corners are the toughest as you may end up with too much material. Just try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all it is way better, easier and cheaper than anything I could have done myself.. Think of it as a home made screen that some one else d id all the work preparing.
> 
> 
> I would definitely recommend this screen and buy again.



Great tips...my experience also.


I got mine today and installed it in about three hrs.I agree, use a good quality large hand screwdriver with #2 tip.My wife and I pulled the screen from opposite sides tightening as we went from middle to end each way.She had a brilliant idea to use her sock feat to pull tension over the rail on two tabs at once, very effective for tensioning.


The screen actually looks pretty good from a cosmetic standpoint.The screen also beats my grey wall for picture quality.I would say cosmetics 8 and screen picture quality/satisfaction 9.My experience with James is he is an honest guy making a decent product at a good value.If you must have the best you prolly would not be here to start.If you want good for cheap this is it.


----------



## Quick Hands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rob Flanery* /forum/post/20016744
> 
> 
> I ordered mine on the 6th of Jan and have yet to hear anything on it beyond the weather delay and the hospital visit. I am rapidly running out of patience. I understand that there were extenuating circumstances to production but would have hoped they were operating on a FIFO business model. Pretty disappointing on a personal level. Had to watch the Superbowl on my 92" retractable. Had planned to try to have friends over to watch on the BIG screen.
> 
> 
> Forgive my impatience. I reminded of the triangle of business services.
> 
> 
> Rob



Rob email or call him their most be some mix up he appears to be a very honest guy.


----------



## Quick Hands

Tbradway and Elmoc thanks for the tips mine will be here today and can't wait to get it up.









Elmoc what did you mean by the sock feat idea and any suggestions for hanging the screens sorry for all the questions but I find you always learn alot to do better after you do something for the first time, that AHA moment so to speak!!

Tbradway maybe it's because I watched Paranormal Activity 2 the other night but that first pic is a little scary!!










Much Appreciated

Scott


----------



## Rob Flanery




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbradway* /forum/post/20017794
> 
> 
> Did you call him ? James is really nice and I am sure he would want to know if yours fell through the cracks.



The problem seems to have been addressed. I got lost in the shuffle.


I am sure the guy is honest. Never doubted that. I just have a big case of smallchilditis. When I buy something I want to be able to plan around it. I have waited patiently thinking that I was in the cue and finally realized I was not when I saw people getting screens that were ordered well after mine. The real kicker to all this is that he lives about 50 minutes from my house so I could have just drove up and picked it up if there had been a more clear line of communication. That is as much my fault as his. So it will show eventually, and I do have a motorized 92" screen to use in the interim. And it will probably show before march madness. So that will be a good thing. We entertain a good bit, and everyone is excited to see us finish the theater room rather than watching movies in our living room. Me too.


----------



## dissonance79

Just a note from reading through the last few posts. The Elite Sable Frame doesn't require any screwing to secure and stretch the screen material. They are plastic tabs that just easily clip on. I would still recommend two people but it could be done with one.


----------



## Quick Hands

The eagle has landed!!!!!


----------



## jayn_j




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dissonance79* /forum/post/20020416
> 
> 
> Just a note from reading through the last few posts. The Elite Sable Frame doesn't require any screwing to secure and stretch the screen material. They are plastic tabs that just easily clip on. I would still recommend two people but it could be done with one.



I have the sableframe in 120". I agree that tensioning is fairly easy, but I needed a second person to get it done.


The Elite seems to have a better engineered frame assembly design with cast aluminum pieces that fit in the extrusions and are machined for the screws. Everything lines up properly and the frame goes together quickly


On the downside, the "velvet" coating is actually flocked and is more fragile than jamestown's fabric coating.


From the pictures it looks like the screen material is very comparable, and may even be the same stuff.


----------



## dissonance79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayn_j* /forum/post/20020560
> 
> 
> I have the sableframe in 120". I agree that tensioning is fairly easy, but I needed a second person to get it done.
> 
> 
> The Elite seems to have a better engineered frame assembly design with cast aluminum pieces that fit in the extrusions and are machined for the screws. Everything lines up properly and the frame goes together quickly
> 
> 
> On the downside, the "velvet" coating is actually flocked and is more fragile than jamestown's fabric coating.
> 
> 
> From the pictures it looks like the screen material is very comparable, and may even be the same stuff.



Yes a small amount of my velvet material rubbed off my frame because I wasn't able to assemble it in the theater room at the time (paint drying) and must have rubbed a wall corner on my way in. A Sharpie has it completely invisible from any distance but still worth nothing.


----------



## steve0742003

Did anyone order their Jamestown screen directly from the website or did you buy it on Ebay? I placed an order directly from his website for a 120" screen a few days ago and and did not get a order confirmation email other than the payapl receipt. I was just wondering if that is normal practice for Jamestown? I guess after reading about the length of time for orders and a few mix ups I just don't want to get lost in the shuffle. I am not in a big rush and understand that he is behind due to a health issue.


----------



## cheezit73

Steve,


I thought the same thing when I ordered from him, so after a few days I gave him a call. He had indeed received my order and advised me that the paypal receipt was the confirmation.


----------



## Santi8

Just assembled and hung my screen... Overall very pleased with the quality and easy of the build. There is a small gap on the top beams that i couldn't get rid of, it bothers me a bit but it isn't noticeable unless the lights are on in the room. For a $200 screen, it is well worth the price.


Build took about 2.5 hours, and with 2 people, it isn't difficult to stretch the fabric. Velvet frame is very nice and screen material rivals the name brand's...


----------



## tbradway

Someone asked about hanging the Jamestown screen.


It now comes with a metal French cleat. Could not be easier. Attach one part to frame with the

Screws that are in the middle bar. Mating part goes level on wall about 2 inches below where you want top

Of the frame . Then hang it up.


Oh I forgot to tell the part about wife falling and almost putting hand through the just stretched screen.

Guess we could order another roll.


----------



## Elmo C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quick Hands* /forum/post/20019436
> 
> 
> Tbradway and Elmoc thanks for the tips mine will be here today and can't wait to get it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elmoc what did you mean by the sock feat idea and any suggestions for hanging the screens sorry for all the questions but I find you always learn alot to do better after you do something for the first time, that AHA moment so to speak!!
> 
> Tbradway maybe it's because I watched Paranormal Activity 2 the other night but that first pic is a little scary!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much Appreciated
> 
> Scott



If you get back and read this before you put it up.......When you place the screen down over the frame and thread the grasp under the metal you will see that if you gently put your toe on grasp it puts tension on it.My wife can use her feet like a monkey so ymmv, lol.


I screwed a 2x4 about 4ft long to the wall(as to hit at least 2 studs,3" screws) at the top and bottom of my screen in the center.I mounted the included hanger onto the 2x4(three 1 -1/4" screws)and hung my screen that way.The bottom also rest on a 2x4 with two pads to cushion stuck on metal and touching the 2x4.


----------



## Quick Hands

Tbradway and Elmo C thanks for the tips I'll be putting my screen together today and I hope my wife will also be able to use her feet like a monkey!


----------



## ikecomp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayn_j* /forum/post/20020560
> 
> 
> I have the sableframe in 120". I agree that tensioning is fairly easy, but I needed a second person to get it done.
> 
> 
> The Elite seems to have a better engineered frame assembly design with cast aluminum pieces that fit in the extrusions and are machined for the screws. Everything lines up properly and the frame goes together quickly
> 
> 
> On the downside, the "velvet" coating is actually flocked and is more fragile than jamestown's fabric coating.
> 
> 
> From the pictures it looks like the screen material is very comparable, and may even be the same stuff.



+1. I have a 106" Elite screen and unfortunately I had to put it together myself. It took about 2 hours but the instructions were simple enough. Tensioning the screen was a bit of a task but I found if I push one of the plastic clips in half way and then pulled the material under it, it made it much easier quickly clamp down on it to keep it in place. I must say it looks really nice put together and has no wrinkles.


The only other thing I would mentions is make sure to execute the build on a large soft sheet as to not dirty the screen material and keep the velvet from possibly scratching off the frame.


----------



## tbradway

Quick pic from my evo Installing HTD. Home theater direct. Ceiling speakers 6.5 inch -

Angled 20deg . Man they have some nice speaker wire 14 gau shielded Regular 6.5 speakers in the back.


Trying to get the nerve up to cut Sheetrock. Measure 3 times then eyeball it .


----------



## kapone

Got my screen assembled yesterday (not installed yet).

*Cliff notes for future assemblers*:


- The assembly and instructions are fairly straightforward. Take your time to read the instructions once or twice to familiarize yourself.

- Do NOT use a drill/power screw driver. You are screwing things into fairly soft wood, you WILL strip things with a power driver. Hell, I stripped one hole even by hand, and I wasn't even going that hard. Do NOT screw those wood screws beyond a light tightening. They will strip the wood.

- Do use something on the floor before starting the assembly. A bedsheet works nicely....however...if your screen is >110" or so...a bedsheet aint big enough







. Since I have wood floors, I just cleaned and vaccuumed the floor throughly before assembly and just used the floor. You may need to get creative.

- The frame assembly is pretty straight forward, just make sure you keep track of the L and R pieces as you are assembling. It's easy to get confused. And if you get it wrong, the center support will not line up correctly. That's your clue that you assembled some pieces incorrectly.

- To tighten the screws for the center support, you WILL need either needle nose pliers, or a #9 (I think) wrench, to counter balance the screw driver.

- Once you get to the screen material part, here's my .02. Loosen ALL of the machine screws (shown in the instructions) about 2-3 turns (that's enough to slip the material under the aluminum frame).

- Slip ALL screen material tabs where they are supposed to go, and then walk around adjusting the screen material positioning. This is important. Don't rush this. Once you feel that the material is positioned correctly, only then move to the tightening part.

- If you have stretched screens before then you know what you're doing. If not, READ the instructions once again. They are fairly good.

- You WILL have corner issues, since the corners don't have anything to hold them down. Will need a staple gun.

- As far as mounting the screen on the wall, I feel (and this is probably just me) that the supplied cleats are a bit flimsy. I'll probably go with bigger cleats. But that's just me.

*Overall impression* - I like it.







It is a nicely built frame and the material is quite nice. Since mine isn't installed right now, I can't talk about PQ, but I should have that mounted tonight. The velvet is quite nice and and is installed flawlessly.

*Note to James* (if you end up reading this): Please use less tape...







Metal pieces and super sticky packing tape don't go well together. Removing the tape is a pain in the #@!







I'm sure you can secure the pieces together in a different way and use less tape.


----------



## Quick Hands

Thanks to all who posted their experiences with screens, ordering with James, the delay and assembly,you made buying my first screen better in every way. The tips on assembly and installation already provided are on the money!!







This was my toughest home theater decision yet and it's finally done!!!


























Well I just finished my screen and I thought it went rather easy but I expected it to be difficult. Instructions were pretty straightforward definitely hand screw and all the pieces lined up. The tightening of the screen was a little tedious but not overwhelming definitely use two people wrinkles seemed to come out pretty easily needed two bed sheets for the 130 inch on the floor. The picture on the screen seems pretty good but it's my first projector and screen setup so nothing to compare it to but I'm very pleased. Hopefully this screen will last me awhile till I feel the need to upgrade being in the screen and construction forum a lot now everybody raves about acoustically transparent screen ahhhh someday .

Overall the experience is what I thought it would be James was honest and professional the screen seems decent and assembly wasn't that bad. I feel I got a quality product at this price point with no regrets.


I would recommend this screen to anyone looking for a quality screen at a budget price.










Many Thanks

Scott


----------



## Elmo C

Glad you got it up, so to speak...I also have the 130 inch and the more I watch and tweak the better it looks.


----------



## Quick Hands

Yeah I watched the Bruins game last night and the difference on the ice color was amazing. The Rookie Sophomore challenge and Uconn Louisville games put the epson and screen through the paces for fast motion and they handled them well. It's like having a 130 inch tv, beautiful. I put the fireplace together for the wife and she loved it so I had to get it up so to speak!














All three missions accomplished it was a great day!!!!


----------



## Santi8

Did anybody else have a bit of a gap when lining up the top and or bottom pieces? I tried to get rid of one, but the way the holes lined up made it very difficult. I might have to call and have a new top frame sent out...


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kapone* /forum/post/20027472
> 
> 
> Got my screen assembled yesterday (not installed yet).
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> *Note to James*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .



Without this note, I'd not have know what screen you were talking about.


Seems to me that an "Official Jamestown" thread needs to be started. In the absence of a mod taking this on, I nominate your post kapone.


----------



## Santi8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Without this note, I'd not have know what screen you were talking about.
> 
> 
> Seems to me that an "Official Jamestown" thread needs to be started. In the absence of a mod taking this on, I nominate your post kapone.



I have a Jamestown 103... Probably do need a Jamestown section.,.


----------



## cheezit73

Quick Hands,


Glad your enjoying the combo, remind me again which Epson you have 8350/8700 also when are you going to post some pictures of your setup?


----------



## Quick Hands

I have the 8350 and loving it, yeah I need to get a photobucket account. Yeah Kapone's detailed instructions are right on the money this thread contains tons of useful info!!!


----------



## tbradway




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Santi8* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anybody else have a bit of a gap when lining up the top and or bottom pieces? I tried to get rid of one, but the way the holes lined up made it very difficult. I might have to call and have a new top frame sent out...



I did till I reversed the ends then it fit perfect. Is small metal bar on the outside on both top and bottom?

That's how it is supposed to be . Directions for top have you put the top together upside down. .


----------



## tbradway

Got my speakers mounted in ceiling . Short test with 8700ub on a table . Man the HTD speakers and svs sub sound awesome. ,!!! I got 5 speakers 100 foot of 14 ga wire 30 foot sub cable for $460. This is what one

Of the speaker craft speakers that magnolia best buy was recommending. Cost. I have not done any tweaking yet but could not be happier with the set up out of the box. Passed the wife test . Jamestown 110 inch white is awesome and I might swap it out for a 120 incher.


----------



## Santi8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbradway* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I did till I reversed the ends then it fit perfect. Is small metal bar on the outside on both top and bottom?
> 
> That's how it is supposed to be . Directions for top have you put the top together upside down. .



Yeah, it's all correct, but the pre drilled holes are just causing about a half inch gap on top... It just looks like it was positioned wrong when drilled.


----------



## Quick Hands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Santi8* /forum/post/20030488
> 
> 
> Did anybody else have a bit of a gap when lining up the top and or bottom pieces? I tried to get rid of one, but the way the holes lined up made it very difficult. I might have to call and have a new top frame sent out...



I also had to reverse my top two pieces as the directions are counterintuitive. Hopefully that's the problem once I did that it went together perfect and pic is amazing







gonna check out the Daytona 500 Tbradway that ought to give your speakers a great test!!


----------



## Elmo C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quick Hands* /forum/post/20034467
> 
> 
> I also had to reverse my top two pieces as the directions are counterintuitive. Hopefully that's the problem once I did that it went together perfect and pic is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna check out the Daytona 500 Tbradway that ought to give your speakers a great test!!



I agree, you must put the screen together as though you had it on a table and could walk around it.If you're at the bottom looking at the top the writing would be upsidedown.


----------



## cheezit73

A few more ideas for those yet to assemble their screens. I took mine off the wall today to put a larger hangman bracket from Lowes on and to hang it straighter. As I took it off the wall some of the screw heads scraped paint off the wall. What I did was to put some white duct tape over the frame screws at each of the corners. With this done I was able to rehang and reposition the screen without scratching the walls. Also I know it sounds simple and I consider my self picky about this stuff, but during all the stretching I managed to somehow not tighten about four of the screws, so double check all of them before you hang it up!! Other than that I am still happy. I would say my only complaint is that James needs to find a way to guarantee an easy and exact line up of the bottom and top halves, I also ended up with a very slight offset that only I really noticed (none of my family members did until I pointed it out.) It is undetectable when projecting an image on the screen and so I am ok with it, but he should make it easier to line up. If I had to do it again I would focus on making sure the screen side edges are whats in line, when I assembled it I was lining up the bottom assuming the wood was exactly the same width and that may not be the case.


----------



## Quick Hands

Well I watched my first blue ray Resident Evil 3 on the new screen absolutely incredible!!!!

My wife's friend came over to watch it have to love when women look at your screen and say "that's frigging huge I can't bring my husband over he'll want one too".







I have to say blue and the 8350 and Jamestown look marvelous. The first scene has a spinning graphic and they commented about motion sickness and I definetly could feel it!!!

It's like having a 130 inch TV


----------



## Limp Fox

I just have a quick question for the owners of a PJ screen. I want to see if you'd advise against going with a white screen or not. I've spoken to James (shoppingdeals) about a week or so ago on a 120" 16:9 screen. He is very prompt and professional I might add. I have a Mitsubishi HC1600 set up in my living room where I can not completely battle light. It's not a big deal tho since we only use this PJ to watch movies at night or play games (360/PS3). I was told from the owner that he has the same PJ in his Family room and he uses one of his White screens and that he would advise me to do the same and I would be completely happy with it. I am sure he is right, but I just wanted to see what you all would say since a lot of people with not so impressive PJ's go with gray screens. Eventually I would like to get a Panasonic AE4000u or equivilant, but that honestly probably won't happen for a year or so and by then I might purchase something better so I am factoring that in to my decission a little.


The walls are currently a cream color with a white ceiling, but this summer we might paint them. The room is about 18' long and It appears from watching the PJ being displayed on the wall that I have to have it set up about 17' or so to get a 120" picture. Seating is set at about 15'.


When watching movies I use a Oppo BDP 83 player or play movies through my 360 via NETFLIX. All of my AV equipment runs into my Onkyo TX NR807 which upscales the PJ from 720 to full 1080. I'm no expert but it looks like the PJ has no problem displaying the 1080 image even tho it is only supposed to push out a HD rate of 720.


So with all the information above would you all suggest I go with his recommendation of a white screen or go gray? Again he seems very professional and I trust what he says, but am just curious to what you all think. Tomorrow I am ready to pull the trigger and get a screen - can't wait!


Thank you

Judd


----------



## kapone

Go with the White. The grey in this particular context may not be a good match. (I have an HC3800 btw, and I went with white).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Limp Fox* /forum/post/20054965
> 
> 
> When watching movies I use a Oppo BDP 83 player or play movies through my 360 via NETFLIX. All of my AV equipment runs into my Onkyo TX NR807 which upscales the PJ from 720 to full 1080. I'm no expert but it looks like the PJ has no problem displaying the 1080 image even tho it is only supposed to push out a HD rate of 720.



Your projector can "accept" 1080i, but it is still displaying 720p. It converts the 1080i signal to 720p. Depending on things, it's a toss up if the scalar/converter in your source is better, or the one in the projector. I'd test both ways, by sending the projector native 720p and doing the scaling in the Onkyo, and vice versa (as you have it right now).


----------



## Limp Fox

Thanks KAPONE for the response. White like James said then! So I guess I am missunderstanding that my Onkyo is forcing it to go to 1080 from its narrative 720? IF so then that means the PJ is only projecting in 720 and not 1080p? If that is the case then I been confused about how my Onkyo upscales for awhile. In about a week I am going to go to a Emotiva UMC 1 and that says it upscales has well to 1080p via HDMI which I use for all connections. So now I am thinking it will not actually give me a 1080 picture like I thought the Onkyo was doing, but rather 720p. Here I thought I was getting 1080p like it would show in the PJ screen, but really I was only getting 720p. Wow so this means when I get a really nice PJ I will be amazed. Kinda of a bummer tho that I thought it was forcing 1080p this hole time










Thanks

Judd


----------



## kapone

Nope, you were seeing 720p.







Your projector cannot accept or display 1080p.


1080p on a larger screen is visibly better than 720p....especially with BDs and with a 23.976 refresh rate.....







Silky smooth, judderless, 120" image....yum..


----------



## jayhawk785

The screen is quite good. The frame alone is worth the money you'll pay for it. So even if you have a problem with the material, you'll walk away with a custom frame you can use to stretch another material.


I'm really satisfied with mine. I took pics while assembling but haven't had a chance to get them put together in an orderly fashion.


when the lights are off... awesome!


----------



## Limp Fox

well darn you make me want to upgrade to a full 1080p projector fast.










just curious will his white screens work well if paired with a Panasonic AE4000u, Epson 8500ub or equivilant? :-D


Judd


----------



## Limp Fox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk785* /forum/post/20056716
> 
> 
> The screen is quite good. The frame alone is worth the money you'll pay for it. So even if you have a problem with the material, you'll walk away with a custom frame you can use to stretch another material.
> 
> 
> I'm really satisfied with mine. I took pics while assembling but haven't had a chance to get them put together in an orderly fashion.
> 
> 
> when the lights are off... awesome!



That room looks VERY nice Jay. Are those Swan Diva's










Judd


----------



## jayhawk785

Hey Judd, thank you- yes they are swan diva 6.2's, I'm loving them. My second vtf 15h will be here wednesday. that hole on the left side felt like it was missing something










For projector, depending how far your throw is+screen size--you'd want to look at the projector calculator and figure out if you need a screen with any gain. After that, the room's light control would come into play a bit.


----------



## Limp Fox

Thanks Jay!


Yea those Swan's look so sexy. I been wanting to upgrade from my Jamo E660's for awhile now. I have been saving for the ever so exspensive Klipsch RF-7ii's with matching center and surround system, but at over $5k it's taking me awhile. I have stumbled on a post a few weeks back about the Swan's over on Emotiva's website and thought perhaps I'd go with them. There nearly half the cost and I'm sure the speakers would work well with my XPA amp(s). Besides that the finish looks amazing. Hopefully I don't get pegged going off topic, but are your swans using a external amp? Are you using matching surrounds?


I will have to go over to Projectcentral and check the needs of a AE4ku and see if James' screen would work










Thanks

Judd


----------



## la9ers

I just got my 8700UB a few days ago and I'm having issues deciding what screen to get. Here is my dilemma, I will probably be moving in 4 months and I'm not sure if its worth to get a fixed screen from James now or get a electric screen for the mean time. Are James screens easy to unassembled as they are to assemble?


----------



## kapone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *la9ers* /forum/post/20060957
> 
> 
> Are James screens easy to unassembled and they are to assemble?



In theory, of course. Unscrew a few bolts and the whole thing falls apart.


But...I wouldn't do it. These are "wood screws" and the frame is relatively soft wood. You can easily strip the wood just by tightening a screw too much, imagine what it'll do if you screw and unscrew a few times. If you're familiar with wood working, then it's a non-issue, as the screws are easily replaceable with slightly thicker screws and that takes care of it.


This problem really isn't specific to James' screens, it'll happen with any wood frame based screen. Hell, try doing the same thing to Ikea furniture...take it apart more than once or twice, and the whole thing is rickety as hell.


----------



## la9ers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kapone* /forum/post/20061055
> 
> 
> In theory, of course. Unscrew a few bolts and the whole thing falls apart.
> 
> 
> But...I wouldn't do it. These are "wood screws" and the frame is relatively soft wood. You can easily strip the wood just by tightening a screw too much, imagine what it'll do if you screw and unscrew a few times. If you're familiar with wood working, then it's a non-issue, as the screws are easily replaceable with slightly thicker screws and that takes care of it.
> 
> 
> This problem really isn't specific to James' screens, it'll happen with any wood frame based screen. Hell, try doing the same thing to Ikea furniture...take it apart more than once or twice, and the whole thing is rickety as hell.




Sounds like i'll be getting an electric screen for now then craiglisted once I move and get a fixed screen.


----------



## Limp Fox

I just ordered a 120" 16:9 White screen from James. Can't wait till it gets here! Will post pictures and thoughts


BTW he is a very nice to talk to and is prompt in returning phone calls


Judd


----------



## Quick Hands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Limp Fox* /forum/post/20066552
> 
> 
> I just ordered a 120" 16:9 White screen from James. Can't wait till it gets here! Will post pictures and thoughts
> 
> 
> BTW he is a very nice to talk to and is prompt in returning phone calls
> 
> 
> Judd



I think you'll be quite satisfied for the price. James is an excellent person to deal with prompt and professional. I just watched Inception last night in the theater and the pic was excellent son came down and watched the Bruins game and commented how much better the picture was with the new screen!!!










Congrats

Scott


----------



## Droid6

Does anyone know what screen material Jamestown uses for their screens? Is it a name brand material or a builder(?) grade screen material?


----------



## jpowell5

I'm currently using a Wilsonart laminate DIY screen in Designer White. This has worked out excellent with my Panasonic PT-AE900U projector. However, I just upgraded to an Epson 8700UB and while the screen still has a great look I can see a very noticeable texture (almost sparkly) with the much brighter projector.


I'm very interested in the Jamestown screens and just contacted them for some samples. Can anyone comment on whether they can notice any texture to the screen material at all in bright scenes at approximately 12 feet away?


Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## Geoff240ti

Ok, finally some pictures. My screen is gray material 100".


My projector cost $649 and the JT screen was $225. Including the monoprice.com projector mount and HDMI cables my picture cost $900.


The screen is in my half finished basement.. so my room is less than ideal right now but I'm blown away with the results.


I assembled the screen by myself, no wrinkles first try! Started at 2:30PM done around 5:00PM. So instructions and assembly went easy as can be as far as I'm concerned! It did take some awkward pulling and use of my foot to help stretch the screen solo.


My projector Optoma HD180










Assembly










Up close of the frame and back of material










Some direct light, I leave these lights on alot of the time.. hardly affects the picture










No lights



















The movie and camera probably aren't doing things justice. I think The first few shots took in too much light making things look washed out. I'm pretty happy I went with the gray, people said my white ceiling and light colored walls would bother me, but so far not the case at all.


----------



## Quick Hands

@ Jpowell5 I've got a 130 inch and can't see texture from 10 feet away imo the screen is great for the cost!


@ Droid6 I have no idea what type of screen material it i but Southpaw compared samples earlier in the thread and said it was the same as the elite I believe he gave a detailed comparison.


Geoff looks great nice pics got to love a 100 inch tv for under a grand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Santi8

Fiancé had girls night last night. When they found out my Epson 8350 and 103" JT screen gave them a theater experience for under $1500 they were shocked, and oddly enough, even my fiancé gave her 100% approval!

One of the girls was pissed because she put a 50" Plasma up in her basement and spent well over what I spent and is less than satisfied after seeing our setup!


----------



## Elmo C

I just wanted to add a few install notes to new buyers.I have a 130 inch screen and it came with one mount for the center which I used.After a few weeks I decided I would rather have one at each end than one only in the middle.The center mount was allowing the ends to sag a little and I have a thing about level/square etc...I went to Lowes and bought two 18" mounts called hangman, similar to the one the screen came with.I mounted them about a foot from each end, amazing that 5 out of six screws lined up.


The screen now hangs very solid and no raised area in the center where frame pcs. meet.I don't know if this is needed for smaller screens but at 130" it is required for long term satisfaction.It also gave me a chance to resnug my screen after several weeks of hanging which is also a good idea, imo.


----------



## Limp Fox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elmo C* /forum/post/20105925
> 
> 
> I just wanted to add a few install notes to new buyers.I have a 130 inch screen and it came with one mount for the center which I used.After a few weeks I decided I would rather have one at each end than one only in the middle.The center mount was allowing the ends to sag a little and I have a thing about level/square etc...I went to Lowes and bought two 18" mounts called hangman, similar to the one the screen came with.I mounted them about a foot from each end, amazing that 5 out of six screws lined up.
> 
> 
> The screen now hangs very solid and no raised area in the center where frame pcs. meet.I don't know if this is needed for smaller screens but at 130" it is required for long term satisfaction.It also gave me a chance to resnug my screen after several weeks of hanging which is also a good idea, imo.



picture(s)?


thanks

Judd


----------



## Bachelor

Thanks for the info in the thread. I placed my order for a 110" white screen and I'm coming from a 100" doable board from Home Depot. I wanted something a bit bigger but cost effective and found this screen that fits my criteria. Projector Samsung SPH-710


I was tempted to get the gray screen but it would have a dimmer image at the trade off of deeper blacks. Plus when i get a newer projector someday, a gray screen may not be needed.


Any thoughts from those with the gray screen option?


----------



## bishopt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bachelor* /forum/post/20163919
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info in the thread. I placed my order for a 110" white screen and I'm coming from a 100" doable board from Home Depot. I wanted something a bit bigger but cost effective and found this screen that fits my criteria. Projector Samsung SPH-710
> 
> 
> I was tempted to get the gray screen but it would have a dimmer image at the trade off of deeper blacks. Plus when i get a newer projector someday, a gray screen may not be needed.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts from those with the gray screen option?



I went with the grey since I know that I will be watching HDTV with ambient lights and from what I seen grey will help get me some blacker blacks, with the lights on. Right now, the grey screen will be lighter then the current wall that I am shooting onto right now. But lots of things come into play like projector brightness, screen size etc.


----------



## cheezit73

Hey Quickhands and the rest,


When you guys project a 16:9 image onto your screen, is your screen exactly 16:9? When I adjust my zoom to fill the screen, if I put the top and bottom right on the inside edge of the border then the sides of the image project about an inch and a half past the inside edge of the side of the border.


----------



## Santi8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Quickhands and the rest,
> 
> 
> When you guys project a 16:9 image onto your screen, is your screen exactly 16:9? When I adjust my zoom to fill the screen, if I put the top and bottom right on the inside edge of the border then the sides of the image project about an inch and a half past the inside edge of the side of the border.



I actually have 2 inches of overhang in the height. It's annoying sometimes, but I don't want to wait for another. I set my screen with the extra up top so I can see espn tickers!


----------



## Quick Hands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/20174406
> 
> 
> Hey Quickhands and the rest,
> 
> 
> When you guys project a 16:9 image onto your screen, is your screen exactly 16:9? When I adjust my zoom to fill the screen, if I put the top and bottom right on the inside edge of the border then the sides of the image project about an inch and a half past the inside edge of the side of the border.



My screen is close but not perfect and believe me I check the espn ticker.







Did you guys make sure your projector and screen are level and square to one another?

Having the screens for awhile now what do you think of them?

March Madness looks pretty incredible!


----------



## Limp Fox

Are you guys saying the Jamestown screen is not 100% 16:9 and there will be some over hang? Mine is currently at the UPS center and due for delivery tomorrow. I can't wait to get it set up, but it will be a bit of a dissapointment if it's a little short.


Thanks

Judd


----------



## Santi8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Limp Fox* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you guys saying the Jamestown screen is not 100% 16:9 and there will be some over hang? Mine is currently at the UPS center and due for delivery tomorrow. I can't wait to get it set up, but it will be a bit of a dissapointment if it's a little short.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Judd



I think they all are different. It's a product made by hand and is likely to not be 100% exact on the measurements. Mine happens to be a bit to tall, and someone else posted that there's was a bit wide. I haven't seen to many posts regarding measurements so hopefully he's pretty accurate on the rest.


----------



## cheezit73

Limp Fox,


On my screen when you adjust the projector to fill the entire screen, the image reaches the sides before the top and bottom, once I zoom out enough to get the top and bottom to the edges then the image projects about a half an inch extra on each side. That being said I am really nit picking because in most circumstances you can not even notice it unless you are really looking for it since the black velvet border just sucks up the overspill. I am very happy with my screen, the picture is amazing and I don't see how you could do better for the price! My only tips to you are when you join the two top pieces and two bottom pieces together the pre drilled holes are there they are just hard to see as they are covered by the velvet wrapped onto the back. Also with the larger screen, follow the previous advise of buying some extra hangman brackets to use on the top towards the outside to prevent sagging.


----------



## thehalogod

Alright, after reading every single post in this thread - researching the Elite Sable Frame series and talking to James via email (even on a Saturday / Sunday his response time was around an hour or so)


I decided to buy the Jamestown 110 inch in White.


Theater Specs:


Projector: Epson 8350

Lens to Screen Distance: 11 ft 6 inches

Seating is about 10 ft - 11ft away


Max Picture Size After Zooming Out: 117 inches but I decided that 110 was probably sufficient and perhaps a little big based on the size of the room.


I'm aiming to have my entire HT done for just a little over $2000 which includes the projector, screen, Onkyo RC260 receiver, Onkyo 7.1 speaker set, Blu Ray player and necessary cables.


(budget style ftw)


Edit: as for hanging I'm going to see what comes supplied but it looks like everyone is saying D Ring Hangers are best?


----------



## cheezit73

Thehalogod,


The new design of his screen comes with what is known as a hangman bracket which is a aluminum french cleat. You do not need to buy anything extra although it seems like it may be wise to buy additional hangmans to add support they are about six bucks at the hardware store


----------



## sandram

Hi,

This is James with Jamestown screens.

I noticed that there was some question on how true our 16:9 was.

We build 16:9 to the nearest inch as do most screen manufactures.

For instance, Da-lite and Elite screens lists the viewable on a 106" as 52" by 92", which is the same specs we would use.

If you do the 16:9 math a screen of viewable height of 52" would have a viewable length of 92.56

But most companies round down so you end up with a 52" by 92".

Our black velvet borders do a good job of absorbing any spill-over to help you fill the screen.

Thanks,

James


----------



## Tom Ace

what's up ppl, new to this thread and have a ?. I currently have an Elite Sable Frame 100", after i assembled it I had it leaning on wall just before I was about to hang it and from the side I noticed a dark texture spot or something totally different than the rest of the screen (shown in pic below).

When I project on it with my 8350, the "spot" is VERY noticeable especially in light scenes. This spot is actually in the material so It can't be hot spotting. Well anyway I used the RMA warranty through Elite and got new screen material and after attaching it to the frame, it too had the same spot on it in the same exact place. I can't understand this as my friend has the same screen in 106" and has no spot problems. I'm really disappointed, Elite says they are sending me a 3rd roll of screen material and that it is not part of the last production roll so this one should be good, we'll see. I am seriously considering a Jamestown after reading this whole thread and if this 3rd screen has a spot on it. Any of you guys with a JT have any of these "spots" on your screen???


thx


----------



## Quick Hands

No spots on my screen.


----------



## don-n-sa

I have a 120" white ordered from Jamestown to pair up with my Epson 9700, I will be posting my experience with the set up and quality soon.


----------



## Quick Hands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *don-n-sa* /forum/post/20258719
> 
> 
> I have a 120" white ordered from Jamestown to pair up with my Epson 9700, I will be posting my experience with the set up and quality soon.



Can't wait to hear your impressions. The NCAA title game as ugly as it was looked great on my setup last night as soon as I went to watch it my son turned off the 51 inch and came down to watch.














Ah nothing like a little father son time!


----------



## Quick Hands

Hey guys haven't seen any of the new owners posting their impressions of the jamestown screen must be to busy enjoying it!









Just wanted to chime back in that I'm really loving my screen and the NBA NHL playoffs now if my red sox could start winning that be great too.










Hope all are enjoying the big screen goodness!


----------



## Santi8

Been using my 103" screen for almost 3 months now. Paired up with the Epson 8350 the image quality is fantastic. The build of the screen border was definitely not perfect. But it's worth what I paid for it. To my guests it looks incredible so that's great!

I did have to re-tighten the screen fabric after about a month, could be the season change, easy fix! Other than that I don't have any complaints!


----------



## Bachelor

I've had my 110" screen for about a week. One board was warped and I was afraid it would cause a problem but when the frame was all put together it worked itself out. I do think it is affecting the screen to lay flush on all sides though, but not enough to demand a replacement board. Stretching the screen wasn't too bad but did take two people. I do have some very minor wrinkles on the lower left side but they are very hard to detect and does not affect the image or movement of the image. Overall I'm happy for the value of the price. It did take me a minute to figure out how the hangman bracket worked. I wish there was a picture or arrows to point which side to face up. This would have saved me some time. The velvet really does absorb a lot of the overlapping light. I also think the center brace is mounted too far in front of the screen. it causes some rippling to the bottom center of the screen material even after trying to restretch it. The top center turned out fine. I didn't cut off the extra tabs but folded them in and taped to hold in place.


Coming from a doable board, I had to back off the blue cuts in my projector by two clicks for this screen. Other than that, the other settings were fairly close. For future buyers, I would add this to your list of screens and to take into consideration the LONG turnaround time. It took about 25 days including weekends for me. The custom DIY craftsmanship which will have imperfections. The price is what is very attractive and for the overall value/performance makes this screen a winner!


----------



## thehalogod

I've had my 110 inch Jamestown for about two weeks now and it is epic. I haven't seen any of the $500+ screens, but the picture looks so good I don't know how much better a higher priced screen would really make it.


I love playing Xbox and watching Blu Rays on it.


I'm using an Epson 8350 and it's also pretty bad a


----------



## srjune1101

I am confused between selecting a white or a Gray screen for the Mits HC4000. Please look at my theater room settings in the pic. 14 ft distance between the Projector and screen.











I painted the wall white with black frames and i am not impressed. So i am planning to paint gray and see if it improves the pic quality. If not i am going to order a Jamestown white or Gray 120'' screen or Elite SableFrame or EzFrame White or Gray 120'' screens. Which do you think will fit my walls and carpet ? Now the movies look washed away. I want a crisp, vivid looking pic with good black levels. I was told to go for Gray screens. But i want a crisp looking pic with a pop. I am afraid the gray will make the screen dimmer. Please advice.


Note: I might paint red color to side walls & ceiling for about 4-6 feet and may be put a darker rug before the screen.


----------



## Bachelor

I was in this battle of white vs gray and I ended up going with white. The "pop" I believe would have been lost with a gray screen and I also think the shadow detail would have also been compromised with a gray screen. You'll have to decide which tradeoffs are more important to you. Deep blacks at the risk of losing shadow detail and "pop".


I do think an actual screen will do better than your white painted wall. Did you use a custom paint mixture that you can find in the DIY section? In my opinion, if you darken the area around your screen, it will only make your black level stand out more as not being black. I've done this in my room to the walls and ceiling. I still need to replace the carpet though.


----------



## Quick Hands

Imo the best thing you could do would be to darken the wall and ceiling color the pic is getting washed out with that much reflectivity in the room. I painted my ceiling black and walls a dark blue with a dark carpet and coming from cream walls and a white ceiling the difference is epic.


----------



## srjune1101

i just put in some black blankets/screens on the side walls and the ceiling and the movie quality is awesome. Image is not washed away anymore. I see the pop without adjusting any settings. i love it. Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss everybodyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. I am so happy.


----------



## Quick Hands

Happy Easter


Yeah it's amazing how much room reflections play a part in picture quality!!Congrats glad you're happy!


----------



## streamerlover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quick Hands* /forum/post/20348713
> 
> 
> Happy Easter
> 
> 
> Yeah it's amazing how much room reflections play a part in picture quality!!Congrats glad you're happy!



HUGE difference in quality when i went from a grey front wall to a dark blue. Then I replaced my ceiling tiles with acoustic black tiles but still had white grid. Made an even bigger difference. Then I took black non reflective gaffers tape and taped off all the white aluminum grid and BAM! It is sooooooo much better. Everyone wanted to know where I got black grid from and then I bring them close and show them that it is simply taped with black gaffers tape. You can NOT tell even looking at it from a foot away!


----------



## MGar

Hi,

Long time lurker but just wanted to thank you all for years of enjoyable reading.

After 3 years of shooting my trusty Panasonic PT-AX200u on a painted wall, I finally got around to ordering an Elite Sable 120" in the Cinewhite. To be honest I wasn't expecting to be this happy.







The picture is stunning. Assembly was a breeze with help from my wife Hanging it on the wall took all of 15 minutes. I am so pleased with this purchase! Yes, Amazon rocks once again.


Happy viewing!


----------



## Quick Hands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *streamerlover* /forum/post/20374295
> 
> 
> HUGE difference in quality when i went from a grey front wall to a dark blue. Then I replaced my ceiling tiles with acoustic black tiles but still had white grid. Made an even bigger difference. Then I took black non reflective gaffers tape and taped off all the white aluminum grid and BAM! It is sooooooo much better. Everyone wanted to know where I got black grid from and then I bring them close and show them that it is simply taped with black gaffers tape. You can NOT tell even looking at it from a foot away!



Yeah from all the reading I've been doing and my own personal experience this is the most important upgrade you can make. Same color scheme I have dark blue wall and black ceiling really limits reflections and make the pic pop!


----------



## ooms

do the Jamestown screens come with wall mounts?


----------



## Quick Hands

Yeah they come with hangmans brackets lots of talk in the thread about them and modifications to make them better.


----------



## Natedog07v

Are the corners of the Jamestown screen borders mitre cut ?? I saw a few old photos that looked like they are box cut style, but i always find that mitre cut looks much classier... i may opt for the JT screen either way simply based on price point and the fact that i need a grey screen to battle some ambient light


----------



## Bachelor

The corners are not Mitre but but box style. The seams disappear in the light. I don't think you can do wrong with the Jamestown Screen. Pull the trigger! It's a great DIY screen with having someone else do it for you.







Please take into account the LONG lead time though. That is the only real negative thing I have encountered but I was aware of that before I made my purchase.


----------



## Natedog07v




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bachelor* /forum/post/20402442
> 
> 
> The corners are not Mitre but but box style. The seams disappear in the light. I don't think you can do wrong with the Jamestown Screen. Pull the trigger! It's a great DIY screen with having someone else do it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please take into account the LONG lead time though. That is the only real negative thing I have encountered but I was aware of that before I made my purchase.



Thanks for the insight! I researched going the DIY route and it was gonna run me about $160 in materials so i figure for the little bit of extra cash it's totally worth my time and i know it's going to be well made. I'm aware of the lead time so no biggie there... think i'm gonna pull the trigger tonight on the 100" grey screen for use with my epson 8350 (12' throw distance and 11' seated distance)







can't wait!


----------



## Quick Hands

Natedog like Bachelor said the corners disappear and I made the same decision between DIY and Jamestown. I have the 8350 and 130 inch white and they go great together amazing watching the Bruins sweep last night and the Lakers lose. Today hopefully the Celts can get a W and the Kentucky Derby bring on the big screen goodness.

Just and FYI check out Tron Legacy on projector pic and audio are reference in my opinion and The Fighter is a must see!!!!!!!!

Good luck with your decision


----------



## Limp Fox

Nate and Quick



I was going to upgrade from my Mitsubishi HC1600 to the Epson 8700ub, but have heard good things about the 8350 for the price. Plus I believe Bestbuy has the 8350 in stock so I could pay interest free on it with one of their cards. Did either of you have a lower model PJ before getting the 8350? I am just wanting to know if I would notice a big difference. I use a white 120" JT screen myself. Any day time viewing with the 8350?


Thanks

Judd


----------



## Quick Hands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Limp Fox* /forum/post/20406427
> 
> 
> Nate and Quick
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to upgrade from my Mitsubishi HC1600 to the Epson 8700ub, but have heard good things about the 8350 for the price. Plus I believe Bestbuy has the 8350 in stock so I could pay interest free on it with one of their cards. Did either of you have a lower model PJ before getting the 8350? I am just wanting to know if I would notice a big difference. I use a white 120" JT screen myself. Any day time viewing with the 8350?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Judd



Limp this is my first projector but I had researched getting one for over three years and finally decided to jump on the 8350 after reading about the 6100,8100, 3800 and 4000.One of the main reasons I bought the 8350 was BB and 3 yr. no interest plus all the great reviews of the three Epson models I listed lots of happy 8350 owners in the owners thread. The main problems with the 8350 seems to be convergence and dust blobs common to most lcd pj. I personally have not encountered any of these and another reason I chose epson was their incredible customer service one of the best in any industry! Most who have done side by side comparisons prefer the 8700 to the 8350 but is it worth the upgrade cost and most professional and common reviews give the advantage in pq to the mits 4000 over the 8350. I don't know how antsy you are to upgrade but we should be hearing about the new models in 5 month with cedia in september and these will be discounted. One thing if you buy at BB try to negotiate I was in BB for christmas when I told the rep if he got me the 8350 and panny bd 85 for 1100 total I'd take it and walla he did it pretty good score I think!!


Good luck with your decision and THANK YOU for your service!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Santi8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Natedog07v* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the insight! I researched going the DIY route and it was gonna run me about $160 in materials so i figure for the little bit of extra cash it's totally worth my time and i know it's going to be well made. I'm aware of the lead time so no biggie there... think i'm gonna pull the trigger tonight on the 100" grey screen for use with my epson 8350 (12' throw distance and 11' seated distance)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait!



I would reconsider the grey screen with the 8350. The 8350 is already such a bright projector, unless you will be watching with lots of light all the time you're only going to hurt the color quality of the projector.


----------



## Allforce

What's shipping run on these Jamestown screens? I don't see a place to calculate on the website. Interested in the 110" white.


----------



## srjune1101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Allforce* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's shipping run on these Jamestown screens? I don't see a place to calculate on the website. Interested in the 110" white.



30-35 bucks


----------



## stitch1

I recently upgraded from a Jamestown screen to a Elite Sable screen. There are some big differences but the one thing I'm not sure about is the sheen on the Elite screen. I guess you could call it a hot spot or maybe my projector is to close for this screen. I didn't have an issue on my Jamestown but there is just a really bright shiny area from the light on my screen. It's only really noticeable on bright images. White being the worst. It's not the screen it moves as I do but I'm also not sure if there is anyway to combat it. Anyone else have this issue and how do you over come it?


----------



## Natedog07v

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Santi8* 
I would reconsider the grey screen with the 8350. The 8350 is already such a bright projector, unless you will be watching with lots of light all the time you're only going to hurt the color quality of the projector.
From what i've read, calibrating the PJ appropriately will totally offset the color quality decrease due to going with a grey screen. My setup is in a 1 bed apartment with floor to ceiling windows and pulldown sunshades on the adjacent wall (i started another thread w/ photos if you're curious), but i don't want to have to worry about watching football or golf during the daytime so i figured the grey would be the way to go.

Limp - this is my first PJ as well and just like Quick, i've been researching and waiting to pull the trigger on one for years. Although my brother had a Mitsu 720p PJ a few years back in a dedicated HT room and he has commented numerous times that this outdoes it by miles. Every time i turn it on i am just blown away by the picture quality and can't believe i hadn't gotten one sooner... Epson's killer service was the icing on the cake for me so i have the peace of mind that if anything ever goes awry, i'm covered... get one, you won't be disappointed ! (BTW, best buy does have 2 yr 0% financing on their CC and it ends up being about 1370 out the door)


----------



## Santi8

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Natedog07v*
From what i've read, calibrating the PJ appropriately will totally offset the color quality decrease due to going with a grey screen. My setup is in a 1 bed apartment with floor to ceiling windows and pulldown sunshades on the adjacent wall (i started another thread w/ photos if you're curious), but i don't want to have to worry about watching football or golf during the daytime so i figured the grey would be the way to go.

Limp - this is my first PJ as well and just like Quick, i've been researching and waiting to pull the trigger on one for years. Although my brother had a Mitsu 720p PJ a few years back in a dedicated HT room and he has commented numerous times that this outdoes it by miles. Every time i turn it on i am just blown away by the picture quality and can't believe i hadn't gotten one sooner... Epson's killer service was the icing on the cake for me so i have the peace of mind that if anything ever goes awry, i'm covered... get one, you won't be disappointed ! (BTW, best buy does have 2 yr 0% financing on their CC and it ends up being about 1370 out the door)
Based on your description of your room, a gray screen is appropriate...


----------



## solitude

Quote:

Originally Posted by *stitch1* 
I recently upgraded from a Jamestown screen to a Elite Sable screen. There are some big differences but the one thing I'm not sure about is the sheen on the Elite screen. I guess you could call it a hot spot or maybe my projector is to close for this screen. I didn't have an issue on my Jamestown but there is just a really bright shiny area from the light on my screen. It's only really noticeable on bright images. White being the worst. It's not the screen it moves as I do but I'm also not sure if there is anyway to combat it. Anyone else have this issue and how do you over come it?
Is an Elite much better than JT? Thanks


----------



## stitch1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *solitude* /forum/post/20429338
> 
> 
> Is an Elite much better than JT? Thanks



Yes and no. The Elite frame is far better / easier to setup. Their tension system is really easy to use. Once you know how to setup an Elite screen it should take more then 15-20 mins. On the JT frame it takes a lot of time and some help to tug tighten tug tighten and can be a real pain. Now the screen material it's self it gets a little harder to find a clear cut winner. The Elite screen seems brighter. They both claim 1.1 gain but to me the Elite is just brighter. That could be from the sheen it puts off like I had mentioned earlier. The JT screen would reflect back into the room more and at times would wash out the image a little from the reflections in the room. It would also show the lines from the pixels a little more. In fact I can't see the lines at all with the Elite screen but instead I see a sparkle from the sheen on the Elite screen. It's really hard to explain the hot spot type issue I am having with the elite screen but it like when you are pointing a light into a mirror and you see the light really bright right where the light is coming from if the light stays in one place and you move your head you will see the light from the new angle. Well it's kind of like that with my projector and this screen. So when I am sitting under my projector I get a brighter image in the center of my screen but when I sit off to one side that side is now brighter. Again it's hard to explain. Overall I feel the Elite screen is a little better and the prices are about right for both screens.


They both have their pros and cons. My biggest issue with my JT screen was the frame. I had the all wood design and my center support was wrapped making my image wired. When I 1st got my Elite screen it had a spot on it like was someone posted earlier. They sent out a new screen and no more spot. I plan on keeping the Elite until I get my next theater built and will be getting an AT screen at that time.


I hope this helps anyone thinking about these two screens. Let me know if you have any questions.


-Tim


----------



## Quick Hands

Great comparison Stitch1 I hear you after studying screens for awhile now my next one will definetly be an at screen!!


----------



## igupta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quick Hands* /forum/post/20455837
> 
> 
> Great comparison Stitch1 I hear you after studying screens for awhile now my next one will definetly be an at screen!!



What is AT screen?


----------



## Quick Hands

Accoustically transparent screen it lets you put your speakers behind your screen and have the sound come directly from your screen. Most of the knowledgeable people on this and other forums swear by them to give you the ultimate home theater experience and price especially for a diy seems to be getting into an affordable price bracket. I highly recommend researching them if looking for a screen.


----------



## doc750

So emailed James back and forth a few times today. Tomorrow I'm going to be placing my order for a white screen with a viewable screen of 59” by 125”. With frame it would have a total size of 66” by 132”. The price was extremely reasonable.


Any suggestions? Comments? Advice? This is my first HT, and I could definitely use them.


thanks in advance


----------



## Quick Hands

doc 750 if your looking for answers to questions about your HT I think it would be better for you to start your own thread in the general home theater and media room forum. Plenty of knowledgeable people there that will give you great advice James is great to work with to get your screen ready and properly done. I also have the 8350 and 130 in. white screen I think you'll be impresses read this whole thread and you'll be more than ready to do your screen. If you start your own thread pics, dimensions of your room, intended uses, and initial plans in your first post will better give people an idea on how to help you.


Congrats and good luck welcome to the madness it might get expensive!!!!!!


----------



## cscmtp

Can i get some suggestions here? I have a designated home theater room, 15x27, no windows/ambient light, and will be purchasing an Epson 8700UB. I have 9 foot ceilings and am considering either a 120" or 130" screen from Jamestown OR a 120 or 135" screen from Elite. With my setup and projector, aren't I better off going with a white screen? Is there any reason NOT to go bigger than 120?


----------



## Quick Hands

IMO a white screen would be the the best no ambient light and the already great blacks of an epson 8700 white should be a perfect match. The only reasons I have found not to go that big is viewing angles and can your projector light up that size screen after the bulb dims. There is lots of data on proper viewing angles on this forum and plenty of people with large screen that love them. I have an epson 8350 and 130 in. white Jamestown screen and I think it's great. The best advice I have found to pick a screen size is get your projector first and project the image on to the wall and see what size you like best. Jamestown and Elite will both send you samples of their screen materials.


Good luck

Scott


----------



## cscmtp

Today I taped out the dimensions of the Jamestown 130' screen. After seeing the screen size on the wall, I have to room to move up or down, and am not sure of the optimal placement. Right now the bottom of the screen is 27" from the floor, and the top of the screen is 11" from the ceiling. Does that sound about right? Would anyone move the screen farther up or down?


----------



## Limp Fox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cscmtp* /forum/post/20569707
> 
> 
> Today I taped out the dimensions of the Jamestown 130' screen. After seeing the screen size on the wall, I have to room to move up or down, and am not sure of the optimal placement. Right now the bottom of the screen is 27" from the floor, and the top of the screen is 11" from the ceiling. Does that sound about right? Would anyone move the screen farther up or down?



I think I've read before that ideal placement is 18" below the ceiling and 3' above the floor/bottom of the wall.


Judd


----------



## Benito Joaquin

a widely used calculation is to have eye level at bottom third of image.


Benito


----------



## Quick Hands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cscmtp* /forum/post/20569707
> 
> 
> Today I taped out the dimensions of the Jamestown 130' screen. After seeing the screen size on the wall, I have to room to move up or down, and am not sure of the optimal placement. Right now the bottom of the screen is 27" from the floor, and the top of the screen is 11" from the ceiling. Does that sound about right? Would anyone move the screen farther up or down?



Benito's on the money 1/3 of the screen at eye level is the most common ideal spot I've heard from the many informative people on this forum. How did you like the size of the screen you taped off?


----------



## cscmtp

it looked HUGE, which I loved. Granted I didn't have a recliner to sit in, so I was kinda squatting down, trying to guess where my butt would be in a chair lol.


But yeah, going from a 58" LCD to a 130" screen is going to be nothing short of amazing.


I called James at Jamestown screens, and he said as long as the screen is 5 or 6" down from the ceiling it should be fine. The more room I have at the bottom of the screen to the floor the more room for the center console to be up off the floor, etc.


----------



## Quick Hands

Yeah getting the center channel off the floor to a more ideal location really lets it seem like dialogue is coming from the people on the screen. I don't want to confuse you anymore but if audio is really important to you at screens are the way to go and it sounds like you have the room to do it. Though if your looking at Jamestown budget may be a concern and at is expensive unless you diy it although I love my Jamestown and he is great to deal with! As far as seat just bring down a folding chair and sit in it that will give you a good perspective on seating position.


----------



## cscmtp

with the Epson 8700 which screen aspect ratio should I be looking at?


I'll be watching Direct TV HD programming, PS3 gaming and blu ray. It seems like most threads I read people use 16:9, but should I be looking at 4:3 or 2.35:1?


I have no clue, can someone educate a dummy?


----------



## tbradway




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cscmtp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> with the Epson 8700 which screen aspect ratio should I be looking at?
> 
> 
> I'll be watching Direct TV HD programming, PS3 gaming and blu ray. It seems like most threads I read people use 16:9, but should I be looking at 4:3 or 2.35:1?
> 
> 
> I have no clue, can someone educate a dummy?



16:9. I love my jamestown on direct tv. 110 inch at 11 feet. Proj at 15 ft 8700 ub. Straight out of the box no calibration. ,!! Too lszy to mess w,ith it


Wish i had the 120 But might not be as bright


----------



## cscmtp

placed my order yesterday for the Jamestown 130" white screen. So excited!


----------



## Quick Hands

Congrats cscmtp nice choice same as I have and it looks great!!

The thing about getting the biggest screen is you can always mask it off smaller but can't make it bigger and screen size is like a cotton t shirt the longer you have them the smaller they get.

One suggestion I'd make to you is for optimum performance is mount the projector as close to the screen as you can for higher brightness which you'll need to light up that huge screen.

Secondly paint your ceiling, walls, and and flooring as dark and least reflective as you can it will give you a much better viewing experience though WAF usually applies to this.


Good Luck


----------



## cscmtp

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Quick Hands* 
Congrats cscmtp nice choice same as I have and it looks great!!

The thing about getting the biggest screen is you can always mask it off smaller but can't make it bigger and screen size is like a cotton t shirt the longer you have them the smaller they get.

One suggestion I'd make to you is for optimum performance is mount the projector as close to the screen as you can for higher brightness which you'll need to light up that huge screen.

Secondly paint your ceiling, walls, and and flooring as dark and least reflective as you can it will give you a much better viewing experience though WAF usually applies to this.


Good Luck
Thanks. Right now I am thinking about painting the walls a Duke blue, flat paint of course. Still not sure if I'll do the ceiling black or same color blue. I was assuming I'd have the projector about 15' away, but I guess i could get closer if need be. But with no ambient light wouldn't 15' still give me a really good picture or no?


----------



## Quick Hands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cscmtp* /forum/post/20608965
> 
> 
> Thanks. Right now I am thinking about painting the walls a Duke blue, flat paint of course. Still not sure if I'll do the ceiling black or same color blue. I was assuming I'd have the projector about 15' away, but I guess i could get closer if need be. But with no ambient light wouldn't 15' still give me a really good picture or no?



Close to the same color I have but never thought about it being Duke blue oh the horror jk.


I just measured and my projector is 13 feet to screen so 15 should be fine. I am no expert believe me I've only had a projector for six months but researched it for 3 years but the prevailing wisdom seemed to be with a screen this large go as close as you can to achieve maximum brightness as the bulb dims.


There is a guy named free enterprise in the general home theater forum who has had a 130 inch screen for a while with his projector mounted further back and still loves it you might want to check out his thread.

My advice would be go for it with painting the dark colors most say it is the biggest improvement you can make for your projector to achieve it's best performance and read different threads on this forum there is a wealth of knowledge here.


Enjoy


----------



## Allforce

Just pulled the trigger on a 120" white 16:9 from Jamestown.


For the price and this being my first venture into screen territory I couldn't really justify paying more for an Elite. Plus this guy is doing it the small business way and I'd rather support a local business even if it's not that local to me here in Ohio.


Looking forward to it, the image already looks good on my dark blue walls, I can't imagine how much more this is gonna pop when the screen goes up. My wife and kid don't believe me when I say "oh it's gonna get so much better than this..."

*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler  
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


----------



## Quick Hands

Allforce I see your spreading the epson 8350 love in the pj forum I think you'll be really impressed once you get your screen.


Congrats and good luck luck


----------



## andyb22

I ordered my 106" 2:35.1 screen last week. Cant wait to get it. I currently have a 16x9 pulldown that I am going to still use as a dual setup. Cant wait to get it.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

Thanks James for the screen frame! I received it last Friday around 2:30, and had it assembled before we left for a weekend mini vacation. Couldn't wait to watch some movies on it when I got back Sunday night! Will post some pics when I get a chance - its a hybrid with Jamestown frame and Seymour CenterStage XD AT material - works great!


----------



## Quick Hands

Brad I was following your thread in the other forum and I'm really interested in your results.


This is an upgrade I've been thinking about myself and hope yours turns out well!!!


Good Luck and keep us posted


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

I posted some pics of my screen in my HT build thread and in my screen build thread - so probably best to just drop the link instead of cluttering up this thread with the same pics.


Summary: works great!


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

Quote:

Originally Posted by *doc750* 
So emailed James back and forth a few times today. Tomorrow I'm going to be placing my order for a white screen with a viewable screen of 59 by 125. With frame it would have a total size of 66 by 132. The price was extremely reasonable.
How'd you make out with your screen doc?


----------



## dfrankdfrank

I'm interested in the Jamestown with the grey material. I'm curious about a few things from those who own one of these screens with this material


1) Does the screen mount flush to the wall?

2) How is the viewing angle in reality? I believe the website says it's 60 degrees. While, for the most part, I'll be sitting somewhere between the width of the screen, we tend to entertain people for football games and would like a very wide viewing angle since the screen would be mounted on the long wall of a rectangular room that opens into our kitchen.

3) Has anyone noticed any issues with hotspotting or texture?


Thanks


----------



## Allforce

Got mine and set it up yesterday, got a bit of a wave/wrinkle in the lower corner but I can't see it when I'm watching something. Getting the wrinkles out is like playing Whack-A-Mole, so frustrating! Pull here, another one pops up there, grrrrrr.


I hung it today, kind of disappointed that it doesn't really sit flush with the wall. It almost is bowed out a bit on the ends so they're not flush while the middle is. You can press the bottom right corner in to touch the wall but then the bottom left corner bows outwards. Any jerry-rigging solutions you guys can think of? I thought of industrial strength velcro strips against the wall and frame might hold it more snugly against the wall but it might not be enough.


Here's some pics, the screen looks dynamite overall:


----------



## palpitatn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Allforce* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got mine and set it up yesterday, got a bit of a wave/wrinkle in the lower corner but I can't see it when I'm watching something. Getting the wrinkles out is like playing Whack-A-Mole, so frustrating! Pull here, another one pops up there, grrrrrr.
> 
> 
> I hung it today, kind of disappointed that it doesn't really sit flush with the wall. It almost is bowed out a bit on the ends so they're not flush while the middle is. You can press the bottom right corner in to touch the wall but then the bottom left corner bows outwards. Any jerry-rigging solutions you guys can think of? I thought of industrial strength velcro strips against the wall and frame might hold it more snugly against the wall but it might not be enough.
> 
> 
> Here's some pics, the screen looks dynamite overall:



Thank you for this post! I almost put in my order until I read this. Now I am having second thoughts. Now I know these are great value and inexpensive screens, but should I expect imperfections like wrinkles/waves and bowing to be the norm with Jamestown? Or is this an exception? Did you contact them about these issues?


----------



## Allforce

I'm attributing the bowing to the natural properties of wood, its hot and cold, it expands and contracts. The wrinkles are totally my fault and fixable, I was just anxious to get it hung up and noticed them once it was up on the wall.


Order with confidence, it's a quality screen for the price.


----------



## Limp Fox

I didn't have any issues with wrinkles but had the typical issue with the bottom right corner. I just deal with it for now. It does nothing to affect viewing image. I think I might try L brackets or something in the future. My Basement is not even done so I have this in my living room. I am sure that once the Basement is finished I will be buying another screen anyhow. If not to increase size from the 120" I have then b/c I can see the screen not going back together once taken apart. I wish the top "hanger brackets" would have come longer. Even tho I encountered no problems it would have been nice to have it at least 3/4's of the length of the screen just for more stability. I didn't like mounting the small hanger bracket to a small aluminum piece. That piece should easily being about 1/2 to 3/4's the length as well just for more stability.


I am in no way disappointed with this screen. I am MORE then happy, but I do wish I purchased once from VA just b/c when you watch their assembly video it just looks way more stable plus I am sure you can take it apart and reassemble if need be










Judd


----------



## joepaiii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palpitatn* /forum/post/20728292
> 
> 
> Thank you for this post! I almost put in my order until I read this. Now I am having second thoughts. Now I know these are great value and inexpensive screens, but should I expect imperfections like wrinkles/waves and bowing to be the norm with Jamestown? Or is this an exception? Did you contact them about these issues?



How many people have this kind of wrinkling and bowing in their Jamestown screens? I was really thinking of ordering then I saw these pics with the wrinkles in the lower right corner. Also don't want any bowing - instant focus issues.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

Can't speak about the bowing issue (I don't have it), but the wrinkles can be addressed by retensioning the fabric.


----------



## joepaiii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can't speak about the bowing issue (I don't have it), but the wrinkles can be addressed by retensioning the fabric.



What size screen do you have and is it the newer one with the aluminum in the wood?


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joepaiii* /forum/post/21318750
> 
> 
> What size screen do you have and is it the newer one with the aluminum in the wood?



136" wide x 64" high viewable (custom aspect ratio I wanted, CIA more or less). It has the 1x4 poplar (?) frame with 3/4" aluminum hollow square stock on the back - is that what you meant, or actually metal "in" (embedded?) the wood? Not sure about that, nothing that I noticed anyway.


B.t.w. I used Seymour material on mine, vs. the standard material - but I would think the same point about wrinkles would apply regardless.


----------



## cheezit73

The Jamestown screen is a huge bang for the buck in my opinion. that wrinkling you see is people not taking the time or taking a picture before getting all the wrinkles out. The Jamestown screen is setup to be easily re-tensioned as needed. All his newer screens are reinforced with aluminum square stock as Brad mentioned. I have had no issues with the wood bowing. The only thing that could be an issue is it sagging but that is easily prevented by using multiple mounting brackets to support the frame.


----------



## saiko

I purchased an elite sable frame screen and am quite happy with it. Followed the included instructions rigorously and was able to get a totally flat screen. Installation was easy even for a mechanically challenged person like me. Also, I got amazon prime shipping on it which was a big factor for me.


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saiko* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I purchased an elite sable frame screen and am quite happy with it. Followed the included instructions rigorously and was able to get a totally flat screen. Installation was easy even for a mechanically challenged person like me. Also, I got amazon prime shipping on it which was a big factor for me.



And all is this means.......what? Newbs!


----------



## rogerssa

About to pull the trigger on a Jamestown as well. Looking at the 130" screen. Just not sure go grey or white. Going to be using a Epson 3010 projector.


Anyone? I think the white will be just fine with this projector.


----------



## domingos38

i just pulled the trigger on the 130" in white

i hope it looks good

projector is epson 8350

just could not talk myself into buying a carada screen for $1100

maybe when i upgrade my PJ to a JVC down the road


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rogerssa* /forum/post/21448856
> 
> 
> About to pull the trigger on a Jamestown as well. Looking at the 130" screen. Just not sure go grey or white. Going to be using a Epson 3010 projector.
> 
> 
> Anyone? I think the white will be just fine with this projector.



As long as you have decent light control, and decent projector contrast, white is the way to go.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/whit...on_screens.htm


----------



## michaelscott73

How is the Jamestown screen hung? I had a Da-Lite perm wall and the frame drilled into the wall then you snapped the screen in place. With this being tensioned I imagine you have to put it together first then hang


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

You assemble it first, and then hang it. It comes with metal french cleats that can be used to hang it, or you can always use something else (I hung mind with a pair of piano hinges).


----------



## michaelscott73

Any reason why you didn't use the cleat?


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

Yes, I used Seymour acoustically transparent screen material on the Jamestown frame, the screen is mounted on a false wall with speakers behind - I wanted an easy way to access behind the screen when needed, without having to have someone help me take the screen down and find a place to put it. So I have it hinged on the top, so I can pop it open like the hood of a car.


Here's a picture - normally, there are fabric covered panels around the screen top/bottom/sides, but they weren't in place when I took this picture:


----------



## Limp Fox

I know some one I work with who is going to get a custom JT screen for their new projector they picked up so their pj and 120" JT screen will be on the market. Price is a steal from what I was told.,


----------



## michaelscott73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte* /forum/post/21487599
> 
> 
> Yes, I used Seymour acoustically transparent screen material on the Jamestown frame, the screen is mounted on a false wall with speakers behind - I wanted an easy way to access behind the screen when needed, without having to have someone help me take the screen down and find a place to put it. So I have it hinged on the top, so I can pop it open like the hood of a car.
> 
> 
> Here's a picture - normally, there are fabric covered panels around the screen top/bottom/sides, but they weren't in place when I took this picture:



That is a nice set up. A false wall is something I've always wanted to do but I thought I lacked the proper space. How large is your screen Brad?


----------



## Iusteve

Somewhere around 28' wide.........or 140" wide if I recall lol. I answer because Brad is asleep counting sheep


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

Thanks for the night shift coverage Steve. =)


The screen is 136" wide x 64" high - 2.125:1 aspect ratio.


The room is 17' wide, 23' long - false wall sits 2' in front of the front wall.


First row seating is about 12' from the screen.


----------



## bassage

Just placed my order for a 130" Jamestown white screen for my new epson 8700. Can't wait to get the image on a screen instead of my wall. The bumpy texture on the wall make things unwatchable.


----------



## bassage

I placed my order yesterday and haven't gotten any kind of confirmation from JT. I went to their site and paid through paypal, should I be getting a notice from them?


----------



## domingos38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bassage* /forum/post/21518037
> 
> 
> I placed my order yesterday and haven't gotten any kind of confirmation from JT. I went to their site and paid through paypal, should I be getting a notice from them?



don't worry

he is a busy guy making screens


----------



## bassage

How long does it normally take to get it? I was thinking maybe 2 weeks tops, since it is not a custom size. Will it take longer?


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bassage* /forum/post/21518323
> 
> 
> How long does it normally take to get it? I was thinking maybe 2 weeks tops, since it is not a custom size. Will it take longer?



I think mine was about 4 weeks, but that was a while ago, no idea how his backlog compares between now and then


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bassage* /forum/post/21518323
> 
> 
> How long does it normally take to get it? I was thinking maybe 2 weeks tops, since it is not a custom size. Will it take longer?



Mine took nearly 4 weeks and it was also a custom size. I just ordered on Dec 7th and received it somewhere around the Jan 3rd or 4th. It takes a bit for him to get them made up, packaged then shipped. Last I knew he was a 1 man operation so be patient


----------



## bassage

I'm not worried, I don't mind waiting for such a low price. I was just wondering.


----------



## Milez28

Same here. I ordered mine Dec 21 and he said it should be here next week.


----------



## srauly

Anyone here compare the screen materials Jamestown uses to other well-known brands (e.g., Da-Lite High Power or High Contrast Matte White)?


----------



## jmg1949

I ordered a standard 120" screen on 12/19 and each week they tell me it will be next week. Backed up for some reason. I know they are reasonably priced but I'm getting tired of watching movies on the beige wall. (Fortunately thePQ is not as bad as one might think though.)


Jim


----------



## ack_bk

Received my 125" Jamestown screen frame and Seymour AV XD material earlier this week and assembled and mounted the frame last night. Happy with the quality for what I paid, and would recommend Jamestown. The frame does not have as high as quality a finish as other frames, but when you consider the price, it is very hard to complain.


----------



## bassage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milez28* /forum/post/21522845
> 
> 
> Same here. I ordered mine Dec 21 and he said it should be here next week.



When did they first contact you? I ordered mine a couple of days ago and never got an email or any acknowledgement that they got my order. I paid with paypal directly from the Jamestown website. Just wondering if that is normal.


----------



## michaelscott73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milez28* /forum/post/21522845
> 
> 
> Same here. I ordered mine Dec 21 and he said it should be here next week.



It was one month? I was told 10 business days last week.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

May have been longer due to holidays (order rush, time off).


----------



## Milez28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelscott73* /forum/post/21523806
> 
> 
> It was one month? I was told 10 business days last week.



10 days!? Yea right lol


I guess this is what I get for being so cheap.. Over a month now for me


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milez28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 10 days!? Yea right lol
> 
> 
> I guess this is what I get for being so cheap.. Over a month now for me



I had to wait a month as well, but a big chunk of that was James waiting formSeymourAV to get more material in stock.


----------



## michaelscott73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milez28* /forum/post/21533033
> 
> 
> 10 days!? Yea right lol
> 
> 
> I guess this is what I get for being so cheap.. Over a month now for me



He should at least be honest about it. No harm in telling someone 20 business days if thats what it is going to take. I went through Ebay and I had him confirm numerous times 10 business days. Did he ship yours yet?


----------



## bassage

I guess I should just call or email them and see what's going on. I still have no idea if they got my order. I just have the notice from paypal. I know it will take a while, I just want some acknowledgement that they received my order.


----------



## dctoast

I called the other day and he says they're still waiting on screen material to come in...


----------



## Milez28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelscott73* /forum/post/21535790
> 
> 
> He should at least be honest about it. No harm in telling someone 20 business days if thats what it is going to take. I went through Ebay and I had him confirm numerous times 10 business days. Did he ship yours yet?



nope not yet.. He left me a message Thursday and said they would work throughout the weekend to try to get caught up a little and mine should ship this morning and I will receive a shipping notification when it ships so I hope to get some word soon on that.


Basically his explination was they had 2 shipments late over the holidays and it put them behind which I completely understand. But it would be nice to have better communication because this is my forst proj/screen so I can't wait to get this thing up to enjoy it already


----------



## catchsri

milez28 : did you get your screen? please update the status if that is okay


----------



## bassage

I was told that if they get caught up with everything, mine should ship out on the 5th. He will let me know if it will be later.


----------



## jmg1949

Mine arrives later today. Ordered on Dec. 19.


Jim


----------



## Milez28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmg1949* /forum/post/21574487
> 
> 
> Mine arrives later today. Ordered on Dec. 19.
> 
> 
> Jim



Let us know how it turns out... Mine shipped today and supposed to be here Friday


----------



## dctoast

Milez28 when did you place your order? Still waiting on mine to ship...


----------



## Milez28

I placed mine on Dec 21


----------



## domingos38

i just received my 130" screen today

time to put it together

hope its easy

any tips?


----------



## Iusteve

^ Take your time!! Make sure to stretch it evenly across the top and bottom. Be patient and expect some wrinkles.


----------



## midblue

Is the Jamestown screen paintable? Best guess. Seems like probably they are from the descriptions. I plan on ordering a white screen but I want to keep my options open for a high contrast grey solution if ambient light becomes a problem.


----------



## domingos38

yes u need A LOT of patience to put the screen together

oh and its BIG


----------



## Iusteve

Probably about 130" big........lol


----------



## domingos38

i thought the screen material was supposed to be flush with the face of the frame?


----------



## Iusteve

No why would it be that way? All screen manufacturers make the screen flush with the back side of the frame.


----------



## domingos38

the wall that i am going to hang my screen on doesn't have wood studs,only metal studs.

what kinda screws should i use to hang my jamestown screen?

and what should i use as far as drywall screws?


----------



## Iusteve

They make drywall screws for metal studs. I would use the same to attach the metal cleat that James supplies.


Here is a link to the type to use with metal studs clickie 


Keep in mind you CAN use traditional drywall screws with metal studs but a finer thread screw will be much easier.


----------



## domingos38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iusteve* /forum/post/21589149
> 
> 
> They make drywall screws for metal studs. I would use the same to attach the metal cleat that James supplies.
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the type to use with metal studs clickie
> 
> 
> Keep in mind you CAN use traditional drywall screws with metal studs but a finer thread screw will be much easier.



does HD sell them?


thanks for your help


----------



## bassage

What kind of hardware is included in the box for hanging? Does he give you any drywall anchors or screws?


----------



## neonsky

You get a French cleat.


----------



## Iusteve

^ You get 2 french cleats, drywall screws to attach one cleat to the wall and some wood screws to attach the other cleat to the back of the frame.


@domingos38, Yes I am sure they sell them at HD, Lowes or any hardware store.


----------



## bassage

So, the frame only hangs from that one point where the cleat is? I was thinking you would have to hang it from all four corners of the screen.


----------



## midblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midblue* /forum/post/21583354
> 
> 
> Is the Jamestown screen paintable? Best guess. Seems like probably they are from the descriptions. I plan on ordering a white screen but I want to keep my options open for a high contrast grey solution if ambient light becomes a problem.



Just in case anyone was wondering, I called James about this. He says the screen material is PVC/vinyl based, and he sees no reason it should not be paintable. I agree, it should take paint nicely.


This fact sold the screen for me, if I am not happy with the image quality I can change it to be whatever I want via DIY means. Ordered a 120" white


----------



## domingos38

what? the screen only hangs on 1 french cleat?

the screen weights 38 freakin pounds

theres gotta be a better way


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

Wider screens are provided with two french cleats. I used two piano hinges, so I could access behind the screen more easily.


----------



## Iusteve

^ My screen is 121" wide and only came with 1 cleat. It seems fine but one day I suppose it could come crashing to the ground.....that would only mean it's time to upgrade!!


----------



## domingos38

where can i buy additional french cleats?


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

I never used mine - I received two, since my screen is wide (136") - if you can pay shipping, I can send you one - maybe someone else needs the other?


That's of course if you can't find something locally quicker.


----------



## bassage

So, no drywall anchors are provided?


----------



## domingos38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bassage* /forum/post/21592879
> 
> 
> So, no drywall anchors are provided?



nope

just drywall screws

after closer inspection i do have 2 french cleats


----------



## bassage

So, both cleats go on the top of the frame? Or do you put one on the top and one on the bottom for the bigger sized screens?


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

Both on top, to keep it from drooping under its own weight. Hung like a picture frame basically (which are usually only supported from the top).


----------



## neonsky

My material was Seymour center stage xd.


----------



## Allforce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domingos38* /forum/post/21592544
> 
> 
> what? the screen only hangs on 1 french cleat?
> 
> the screen weights 38 freakin pounds
> 
> theres gotta be a better way



A french-cleat by design is remarkably strong, that's why they're used. The one James sends is rated for like 80 pounds. It's not going anywhere.


----------



## Iusteve

When he mentioned having "two cleats upon further inspection" I hour you understand it takes 2 to hang the screen. One mounts to the back if the screen frame, the other to the wall.and they hang on each other. If he doesn't take you up on yours Brad I may be interested in all that you have.......but I'm gonna need then hand delivered.


----------



## Iusteve

And as started above. The cleats he provides are heavy duty cleats. The screen ain't going nowhere.


----------



## domingos38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iusteve* /forum/post/21595078
> 
> 
> When he mentioned having "two cleats upon further inspection" I hour you understand it takes 2 to hang the screen. One mounts to the back if the screen frame, the other to the wall.and they hang on each other. If he doesn't take you up on yours Brad I may be interested in all that you have.......but I'm gonna need then hand delivered.



2 sets of cleats so 4 total pieces


----------



## Milez28

Update: My screen arrived last night so I was busy putting it together. Still need to re-stretch it again and hang it today


----------



## domingos38

one word to describe this combo Epson 8350 and 130" jamestownscreen



INCREDIBLE


----------



## Milez28

I have a Jamestown White 127" and I must say the picture looks great!


It was very easy to assemble, except for wearing a little skin off my fingers from stretching and restretching and more restretching... would have been a lot easier if I had help but I'm just glad it's finally up!


Superbowl was Amazing on it paired with Sony HW30!!


----------



## Milez28

Another update: I received some samples from Da-Lite and compared them to the Jamestown white screen and I must say I'm really glad I saved money and ordered this screen because I honestly think it's better than the samples of the more expensive screen materials.


Samples were:

High Power

Silver Lite 2.5

Pearlescent

Cinema Vision


Honestly the High Power was brighter but the downfall to that screen was during dark scenes the detail was no where near as good as the other screens and the blacks suffered quite a bit. Even when I paused it between scenes to where the screen was completely black the High Power sample was glowing so I didn't wanna trade that for a brighter image.


The Silver Lite 2.5 was darker than the James which is supposed to be rated at 2.5 gain? (Idk maybe someone mis -advertized it on the bigscreen website)

It did give better blacks (of course because it's darker)


The Cinema and Pearl both looked equal on comparison with the James' brightness but the only difference I noticed is that they had a yellowish/gold tint to them and when there were supposed to be whites (example tested was white caps on waves in the ocean) it seemed to make the whites not white and have that same very slight yellow/gold tint to it. In my opinion the Jamestown looked better.


This is coming from someone who has no experience in this as this is my first projector and screen but I am now more happy with my purchase than before because of this comparison.


At first I was getting upset and very unhappy with the delivery time of this screen but now it seems worth while for a nice looking screen this big for ~ $300


----------



## Reasonable Doubt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milez28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Jamestown White 127" and I must say the picture looks great!
> 
> 
> It was very easy to assemble, except for wearing a little skin off my fingers from stretching and restretching and more restretching... would have been a lot easier if I had help but I'm just glad it's finally up!
> 
> 
> Superbowl was Amazing on it paired with Sony HW30!!



I am running a 130 inch Jamestown with the hw30. Really remarkable pq.

The screen is a two man install for sure, but once on the wall the screen is a dream.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milez28* /forum/post/21610960
> 
> 
> The Silver Lite 2.5 was darker than the James which is supposed to be rated at 2.5 gain? (Idk maybe someone mis -advertized it on the bigscreen website)



Isn't it an angular reflective material? If so, the amount of gain you get would be dependent on whether the projector is mounted so as to take advantage of that property.


----------



## 42Plasmaman

I've now had 2 of the shoppingdeals screens.

Had a 100" and upgraded to a custom 117"


Between the 2, the 117" took more time to stretch.


These screens put the Elite screen I had to shame.


I also had some samples from Carada and the screen material is comparable to the Carada Brilliant White.


For hanging it, I purchased 2 picture D-rings for $2 at the HW store.

I mounted them on the top/back of the frame and hung them on 2 screws.


----------



## bassage

Still waiting to find out when I will get my Jamestown screen. I don't know about the rest of you, but the service has been terrible for me. It's almost impossible for me to get any info from them. They ignore my emails for days. I ordered on Jan 19th, and the last I heard from them, they said MAYBE it will ship by feb 5th, if they got caught up with their schedule. I've been trying for 2 days to find out what's going on and I can't get any answers. The first time I contacted them after I placed my order, it took 3 days to get a response.


----------



## 42Plasmaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bassage* /forum/post/21616252
> 
> 
> Still waiting to find out when I will get my Jamestown screen. I don't know about the rest of you, but the service has been terrible for me. It's almost impossible for me to get any info from them. They ignore my emails for days. I ordered on Jan 19th, and the last I heard from them, they said MAYBE it will ship by feb 5th, if they got caught up with their schedule. I've been trying for 2 days to find out what's going on and I can't get any answers. The first time I contacted them after I placed my order, it took 3 days to get a response.



I never emailed him so I'm not sure how often they respond to them.


I do know that in most cases, I wouldn't expect the screen to be built, packaged and shipped for about 3 weeks.

So about 3-4 weeks from time of order to delivery.


He builds them as they are ordered.

If for some unforeseen reason he runs out of material, it may delay your order.


Have you tried calling him?

http://www.jamestownhometheaterscreen.com/


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bassage* /forum/post/21616252
> 
> 
> Still waiting to find out when I will get my Jamestown screen. I don't know about the rest of you, but the service has been terrible for me. It's almost impossible for me to get any info from them. They ignore my emails for days. I ordered on Jan 19th, and the last I heard from them, they said MAYBE it will ship by feb 5th, if they got caught up with their schedule. I've been trying for 2 days to find out what's going on and I can't get any answers. The first time I contacted them after I placed my order, it took 3 days to get a response.



That is nothing like the experience I had with James, even when he was busy. I would normally send an email late and night, and he would answer the next day before noon. He always answered all my questions and was very polite. Have you tried calling?


----------



## bassage

If I don't get any email response again today after trying for 3 days, I guess I should give them a call. Maybe they just don't check emails often.


----------



## catchsri

I placed order on 12th Jan 2012, I received email few mins back stating that my screen is shipped today, expected delivery is on 10th Feb 2012.


So guys who are planning to place order and who already placed order, I think it will definitely take 4 weeks from the date the order is placed for James to ship it, assuming there are no natural calamities and or his raw material supply problems


I think almost everybody is already aware of this, but honestly I did not know this before I placed the order, I was expecting really to receive the screen in 10 business days....


----------



## slopenutz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catchsri* /forum/post/21617196
> 
> 
> I placed order on 12th Jan 2012, I received email few mins back stating that my screen is shipped today, expected delivery is on 10th Feb 2012.
> 
> 
> So guys who are planning to place order and who already placed order, I think it will definitely take 4 weeks from the date the order is placed for James to ship it, assuming there are no natural calamities and or his raw material supply problems
> 
> 
> I think almost everybody is already aware of this, but honestly I did not know this before I placed the order, I was expecting really to receive the screen in 10 business days....



Hmmm... I ordered mine on Jan 4th and still haven't received the screen or even shipping confirmation. It has been nearly 5 weeks since it was ordered! I was wondering if the eBay orders get preference to avoid poor feedback. Unfortunately, I ordered mine directly through his website.


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bassage* /forum/post/21616590
> 
> 
> If I don't get any email response again today after trying for 3 days, I guess I should give them a call. Maybe they just don't check emails often.



I have been dealing with James for a over a 2 years (off and on) and will say this. When he is busy he will answer emails daily and sometimes multiple times a day. Unfortunately right now he is super busy. I know this because I just got a screen from him a month ago and had him order some extra things for me from a supplier of his 2 days ago and his email response time has been slower than normal. If you just ordered on Jan 19th.......be patient, give him a call if you feel the need but understand these things take time. It has only been 20 days as of today and with the holidays just ending and the superbowl season here his orders are through the roof. And as one poster pointed out he builds each screen by hand, per order. Nothing is made before hand as each screen is different. And last I knew he was working alone on this so it takes time. Also keep in mind after he cuts each board and wraps the frame in velvet he then "dry fits" each frame to pre-drill the necessary holes etc. I can only imagine the amount of labor it takes to make each screen.


----------



## michaelscott73

My guess is the Ebay orders go first becuase his listing gives a specific turnaround time. I went though Ebay on January 14 and I am receiving mine today. My listing had a 10-13 working day delivery time which put the delivery end of last week. He has always replied rather quickly to me.

Can't wait to put this puppy up. Just got a complete 7 channel set of Infinity Primus speakers and I'm looking forward to finally watching Star Wars on Blu Ray. I've been holding out untill my new rig was complete.


----------



## catchsri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slopenutz* /forum/post/21617353
> 
> 
> Hmmm... I ordered mine on Jan 4th and still haven't received the screen or even shipping confirmation. It has been nearly 5 weeks since it was ordered! I was wondering if the eBay orders get preference to avoid poor feedback. Unfortunately, I ordered mine directly through his website.



Just FYI, I ordered directly from his website and not ebay, maybe the size of the screen matters, I ordered 110 inch screen in 16:9 format.


----------



## bassage

I ordered mine directly through the site, not ebay. 130" screen. Not sure if it matters. I emailed twice in the last 3 days, today is day 4. Still no reply. I think I will have to call today.


----------



## ack_bk

I ordered direct and not through eBay as well. It took about a month, but half that time was James waiting on SeymourAV to get more material as SeymourAV ran out.


James responded to all my inquiries in a timely manner.


----------



## domingos38

quick video of my jamestown 130" screen and epson 8350

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtHNRfEWouY


----------



## michaelscott73

Put my 133" white screen up on Friday. To be honest while putting it together I had my doubts. I put the frame together in less than 30 minutes...no issue there.

Upon un-rolling the screen material there were a lot of creases and lines. I was doing this by myself which didn't help...but I had a heck of a time getting them out. At one point I really didn't think the material would become flat. James should explain that even the lines in the material from shippping would disappear. It took a few hours but I finaly got it flat. Overall very happy with the picture. One suggestion is I wouldn't use a cordless for any part of the assembly. It seems very easy to strip things and using a screwdriver wasn't too hard since everything is pre drilled.


----------



## Milez28

A little tip on if you happen to strip some of the wood screws into the frame:


I used a power screwdriver and apparently had the torque setting a little high so I found it was fairly easy to strip some of the screws into the frame so what you can do is first unscrew the wood screw, take it out of the hole, insert a sliver of wood into the hole (toothpick works great), and screw it back in.


Bam! Nice and tight again


----------



## bassage

This is how I'm starting to feel. This is taking forever! And they still can't tell me a definite date. They originally told me they might have it shipped on Feb 5th, but that never happened. I still have no idea when I'll get it. I've had my pj and speakers mounted and ready for a month now, and I'm anxious to use them.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milez28* /forum/post/21533033
> 
> 
> 10 days!? Yea right lol
> 
> 
> I guess this is what I get for being so cheap.. Over a month now for me


----------



## Milez28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bassage* /forum/post/21649750
> 
> 
> This is how I'm starting to feel. This is taking forever! And they still can't tell me a definite date. They originally told me they might have it shipped on Feb 5th, but that never happened. I still have no idea when I'll get it. I've had my pj and speakers mounted and ready for a month now, and I'm anxious to use them.



I understand completely, I'm just glad I'm satisfied with the quality otherwise I would have buyers remorse in this case but turns out I'm happy I went with James.


From what I'm hearing it seems like ordering off ebay is the way to go as he gets those out first.


----------



## bassage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milez28* /forum/post/21649843
> 
> 
> I understand completely, I'm just glad I'm satisfied with the quality otherwise I would have buyers remorse in this case but turns out I'm happy I went with James.
> 
> *From what I'm hearing it seems like ordering off ebay is the way to go as he gets those out first.*



I wish I knew that when I ordered!


----------



## Bachelor

The waiting is the hardest part! This is the only negative thing about going with the Jamestown. I've had mine for maybe 6 months and I do need to restretch it just a tad.


----------



## bassage

Finally got a potential ship date. He says it is scheduled to be finished Friday, and if it's done early enough it will be shipped that day.


Looking forward to watching Star Wars on my screen. Just got an awesome deal on the blu ray from a guy on craigslist. Got the 9 disc complete saga for $50. Brand new, factory sealed!


----------



## Wtig34

Just wanted to post another data point. I ordered a 130" matte white direct through the Jamestown site on 1/19 and received it yesterday, 2/16. I contacted James several times while I was waiting and he always responded within 12 hours with an update. I am planning to put it together tomorrow, so I'll post an update if I come across anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Wtig34

Wanted to post an update with the outcome and a picture. It took me and my dad about an hour to unpack and assemble the frame, about 2.5 hours to stretch the screen, and 30 minutes or so to hang it. We only had to re-stretch it once and just at the bottom center a little bit. Watched Drive on it shortly after (via Epson 8350) and the picture looked fantastic. I have been projecting on the tan/gold wall for the past couple of months and always thought that looked great, but the screen definitely makes the colors look more real, adds contrast, and really makes the overall picture pop.


I think the build quality of the screen is actually pretty great. All of the pre drilled holes lined up perfectly, the tabs were cut correctly and the screen feels very sturdy. I love the 3.5" velvet border, and like I said, the PQ is great. The only thing I am not all that pleased about is the French cleat included for hanging. It is super thin (although not flimsy or weak by any means), so there is very little clearance, which obviously makes it difficult (and uncertain) when hanging a 130" screen. Of course I could go to HD and beef up the mounting hardware, but after all of that assembly, I was/am at the end of my DIY limit, plus it seems to be on the wall securely. Oh yeah, and you should probably go ahead and mount the French cleat on the top bar when you install it in the first or second step. The current directions have you come back at the end, unscrew three of the screws from the top bar and then attach the cleat and rescrew the screws, which can't be great for the wood (but really isn't a problem).


All in all though, this screen looks great and performs very well. Time to go watch some more movies.



Attachment 237705


----------



## psgcdn

Looks great! Now get that center off the floor! 


(The screen really dwarfs those speakers)


----------



## Wtig34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psgcdn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks great! Now get that center off the floor!
> 
> 
> (The screen really dwarfs those speakers)



Yeah, I know. Home theaters are a process, right? These speakers are left over from a 5 yr old LG HTIB, but they actually do sound pretty great in this dedicated room (22x12). I already upgraded the sub to Polk, and the speakers are next (thinking Polk monitor 70s).


----------



## bassage

So, you get only one french cleat with a 130" screen? Do you remember how long the cleat is?


----------



## Wtig34

Yeah, only one cleat is included. It wouldn't be hard to go to HD to get more, but it also wouldn't be hard for James to include better mounting hardware. The piece that mounts to the wall is 18" and the piece that mounts to the back of the screen is 12". The only concern I have is future sagging since it is only being held with one piece. I may contact James for some assurance or a better solution.


----------



## bassage

I'm still wondering if I will ever get the screen! Ordered on Jan. 19th, was first told that it might ship Feb. 5th. That didn't happen, couldn't get a response to my emails for almost 2 weeks. Then finally got notice that it might ship last Friday(the 17th), never got notice that it shipped. Today is the 20th. Still not shipped. Getting a little annoyed. Especially since wtig says he ordered his on the 19th(same day as me) and had it at his house on the 16th.


----------



## Wtig34

Bassage, I wouldn't expect any shipping update today since it is President's Day, but I wouldn't blame you for being anxious at this point. I think most people who have read this thread can tell that 10-12 days is obviously an optimistic estimate by James, which probably pisses a lot of people off who are not aware of this thread. Of course, a screen of this quality for such a low price is worth waiting a couple of extra weeks for in my opinion; James should just update the shipping estimate whenever order volume spikes.


----------



## bassage

I'm sure it's worth waiting for at this price, I would just like to have a realistic estimate for the ship date right from the start. It just sucks when you're always wondering and don't really have any idea when you will get it.


----------



## chrishet

Mine shipped today!


----------



## Big Hath




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chrishet* /forum/post/21673697
> 
> 
> Mine shipped today!



when did you order? And was it through ebay or the jamestown website?


----------



## chrishet

January 13 - direct. I ordered a 115 inch frame with Seymour Center Stage XD material. James had a huge rush of ordered to get out pre-Super Bowl...looks like he is catching up.


----------



## domingos38

i ordered my 130" screen on 1/6/12 and received it on 2/1/12

ordered thru ebay


----------



## Davecraze

Has anyone done the black backing along with the Seymour AV material? Is that even an option, or possible, I wonder.


----------



## bassage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davecraze* /forum/post/21674584
> 
> 
> Has anyone done the black backing along with the Seymour AV material? Is that even an option, or possible, I wonder.



At one point I was considering the Seymour material and I asked about the black backing on this forum and several people told me that ,yes, you can get black backing.


----------



## domingos38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bassage* /forum/post/21670937
> 
> 
> So, you get only one french cleat with a 130" screen? Do you remember how long the cleat is?



u get 2 with a 130" screen


----------



## chrishet

Got my 115 inch Jamestown/Seymour screen today - it took about 20 minutes to put the frame together and about 45 minutes to get the screen on - with my wife's help...and another 10 minutes to hang it....piece of cake! No creases at all in my material..I have a few tweaks left to do but it looks AWESOME! I'll get some pics tomorrow.


I played Hubble 3D Imax first...I thought for several weeks about what my first movie would be and landed on this film as I have heard it is stunning and a great reference BD. The image coming from my Epson 6010 onto the new screen was amazing! Very bright and the acoustics were fantastic, no apparent loss of level or dynamics, IMHO. I am no videophile, this is my first projector, but this was an amazing experience...I was near tears watching the launch scene - I was there in person and it was great to relive the experience, and sad to know there will be no more shuttle missions.


Cool!


----------



## bassage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domingos38* /forum/post/21678172
> 
> 
> u get 2 with a 130" screen



So, which is it? One cleat or two? You got 2, but wtig34 says he got 1 with his 130" screen. I'm confused...


----------



## Skylinestar

I can't find the Jamestown 100" white or grey screen in ebay anymore. Bigger sizes are available though.


Is the Jamestown grey surface better than Elite CineGrey?


----------



## domingos38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bassage* /forum/post/21680801
> 
> 
> so, which is it? One cleat or two? You got 2, but wtig34 says he got 1 with his 130" screen. I'm confused...



2


----------



## Wtig34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bassage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> So, which is it? One cleat or two? You got 2, but wtig34 says he got 1 with his 130" screen. I'm confused...



I emailed James and he said I should have received 2, so he is mailing out another one.


----------



## bassage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wtig34* /forum/post/21684152
> 
> 
> I emailed James and he said I should have received 2, so he is mailing out another one.



Ahh, that sounds much safer.


----------



## 42Plasmaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar* /forum/post/21681437
> 
> 
> I can't find the Jamestown 100" white or grey screen in ebay anymore. Bigger sizes are available though.
> 
> 
> Is the Jamestown grey surface better than Elite CineGrey?



Email him & ask him to build one for your specific size.

He will put up a custom auction just for you.


----------



## iacraig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bassage* /forum/post/21672191
> 
> 
> I'm still wondering if I will ever get the screen! Ordered on Jan. 19th, was first told that it might ship Feb. 5th. That didn't happen, couldn't get a response to my emails for almost 2 weeks. Then finally got notice that it might ship last Friday(the 17th), never got notice that it shipped. Today is the 20th. Still not shipped. Getting a little annoyed. Especially since wtig says he ordered his on the 19th(same day as me) and had it at his house on the 16th.



I ordered a standard sized screen late Jan, and haven't heard of a ship date yet either. On one hand, I'm glad a family owned business is so busy they are having trouble keeping up with demand, on the other hand I'm tired of watching movies on an old bed sheet and wish I knew it would be a month or longer wait at the time I ordered it.


----------



## bassage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iacraig* /forum/post/21699461
> 
> 
> I ordered a standard sized screen late Jan, and haven't heard of a ship date yet either. On one hand, I'm glad a family owned business is so busy they are having trouble keeping up with demand, on the other hand I'm tired of watching movies on an old bed sheet and wish I knew it would be a month or longer wait at the time I ordered it.



Mine should be here either Monday(2/26), or Tuesday. Finally! Ordered on Jan. 19th.


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bassage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Mine should be here either Monday(2/26), or Tuesday. Finally! Ordered on Jan. 19th.



Did you get it?


----------



## Big Hath

I ordered mine direct on 1/30 and just received an email with an estimated delivery date of 3/1.


They were very responsive to my queries for order updates, sometimes responding within a very short amount of time. Be patient if you can - looks like he is starting to catch up a bit with the orders.


----------



## bassage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ack_bk* /forum/post/21710464
> 
> 
> Did you get it?



Yes, I have it up on the wall, but I still need to work on the wrinkles.


One problem I have is the frame itself not straight. I have the cleats level on the wall and the top and bottom boards of the frame are perfectly level, but the side boards are not straight up and down. You don't even need a level to see it, this thing is CROOKED. It's like someone grabbed the bottom of the frame and shifted it to the right so the sides are slanted towards the right. Can this be fixed, or is it just cut wrong and I'm stuck with it? I'm not sure if I did something wrong here or what?


----------



## bassage

Ok, I fixed the crooked screen. I tried to stretch the screen by myself the first time, and it was just a mess and really difficult. I took it down and completely restretched the whole thing, just started all over. This time with my wife tightening the screws and me stretching. It came out perfectly this time. One shot, no restretching, and took 30 minutes. And miraculously it fixed the crooked frame problem. All sides are level now!


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bassage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, I fixed the crooked screen. I tried to stretch the screen by myself the first time, and it was just a mess and really difficult. I took it down and completely restretched the whole thing, just started all over. This time with my wife tightening the screws and me stretching. It came out perfectly this time. One shot, no restretching, and took 30 minutes. And miraculously it fixed the crooked frame problem. All sides are level now!



It is a 2 person job for sure. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## midblue

I'll go ahead and add another data point... I ordered my screen on February 2nd and it was delivered this morning, March 6th. That means a little over a month lead time currently.


I emailed James several times throughout the process and he was very communicative, always emailed back within a few hours. I could only wish that his initial estimates were more accurate!







But can't complain really for the price, and I'm always happy to support small businesses.


I'll report back tonight or tomorrow when I put the screen together!


----------



## BigB

I ordered one on March 1st.. I was given an ETA of 15th March for shipment.. Hope it ships on time..


----------



## nissand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bassage* /forum/post/21710934
> 
> 
> Yes, I have it up on the wall, but I still need to work on the wrinkles.
> 
> 
> One problem I have is the frame itself not straight. I have the cleats level on the wall and the top and bottom boards of the frame are perfectly level, but the side boards are not straight up and down. You don't even need a level to see it, this thing is CROOKED. It's like someone grabbed the bottom of the frame and shifted it to the right so the sides are slanted towards the right. Can this be fixed, or is it just cut wrong and I'm stuck with it? I'm not sure if I did something wrong here or what?



Having the same issue on my 140" diag 2.35 screen...not sure what's wrong but is there anything special you did to correct? James did send me some extra cleats, which I haven't installed yet b/c it seems like a flawed design b/c you would need to make sure all the cleat bars are 100% level on the frame itself before attaching to the wall. Super frustrated..and that doesn't even incl the trouble trying to get these wrinkles and puckers out.


----------



## domingos38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nissand* /forum/post/21791407
> 
> 
> Having the same issue on my 140" diag 2.35 screen...not sure what's wrong but is there anything special you did to correct? James did send me some extra cleats, which I haven't installed yet b/c it seems like a flawed design b/c you would need to make sure all the cleat bars are 100% level on the frame itself before attaching to the wall. Super frustrated..and that doesn't even incl the trouble trying to get these wrinkles and puckers out.



u overstretched it and are bending the frame


----------



## bassage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nissand* /forum/post/21791407
> 
> 
> Having the same issue on my 140" diag 2.35 screen...not sure what's wrong but is there anything special you did to correct? James did send me some extra cleats, which I haven't installed yet b/c it seems like a flawed design b/c you would need to make sure all the cleat bars are 100% level on the frame itself before attaching to the wall. Super frustrated..and that doesn't even incl the trouble trying to get these wrinkles and puckers out.



Ok, DON'T DO THIS BY YOURSELF! That was my problem. Yes, I'm sure it is possible to do it alone, but it's way more trouble than it's worth. When I started over with my wife's help, it was a BREEZE!. One shot, not one wrinkle, took no time at all, frame is perfectly straight. Doing it alone just will not make it possible to stretch it the right way, you NEED 3 hands to do it right. I learned that lesson after trying to do it by myself.


My frame was crooked because the screen was crooked and pulling on the frame across the bottom. All my corners were screwed up and I could not get them lined up no matter what I did.


My advice, get someone to do the screws for you while you stretch, and I know the instructions tell you to start with the top and bottom middle sections, but DON'T DO THAT. This is what I did:


1. Get all the corners lined up FIRST. Get them close to the metal edges, but not too close, maybe 1/4 inch or less. Try to make all corners the same, and tighten them down. This will not be the last time you tighten the corners, it's just to make sure the screen is aligned properly. You will loosen and tighten each corner two more times.


2. Now you can follow the instructions and tighten the top middle, then the bottom middle, left middle and side middle.


3. When you pull the tabs, grab two tabs, one in each hand, and pull towards you and away from each other at the same time. Just think of trying to rip the screen between the two tabs, that's the pulling motion you want. Pull every section this way. It helps to also put your toes against the frame and push it away from you while you pull the tabs. This will get the screen really tight. Have the other person tighten the screw when you have the tabs tight.


4. Now work your way from the middle sections to the corners using the same method. Every time you get to a corner, loosen it up and restretch it, then tighten again. This is why each corner will be restretched two more times.


This is exactly what I did, and it was perfect the first time. Not one wrinkle, but if you do have some wrinkles, it should be easy to get them out.


I hope this helps.


----------



## flyfishingfrog

Ok, let me start by saying now that it is up, the picture quality is great - particularly for the cost.


And James was a really nice guy with a lot of helpful suggestions.


But lets be honest - this frame design is a joke.


It looks like something developed in a high school shop class.


Using wood screws that have already been screwed and removed as the only connection at the corners on a screen over 100" is just a bad design.


The assembled screen is pretty flimsy and compared with the other screens I have owned, you have to really baby it to get it on the wall without it coming apart.


And I have little faith that the screen will actually stay up that long to be honest given that the wood screws holding the top bar and the hanger barely tighten at all even though I used a screwdriver only since they had already been screwed in once before it was shipped.


So I guess I would say picture is an A, customer service is a B only because it took twice as long as originally forecast but James was great, building quality of the frame is a D at best.


Basically, this thing will have to get me through until I get buy a screen with a better stretching and frame construction method.


But I am definitely not taking it down unless it falls because I dont see it staying together.


----------



## domingos38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyfishingfrog* /forum/post/21831715
> 
> 
> Ok, let me start by saying now that it is up, the picture quality is great - particularly for the cost.
> 
> 
> And James was a really nice guy with a lot of helpful suggestions.
> 
> 
> But lets be honest - this frame design is a joke.
> 
> 
> It looks like something developed in a high school shop class.
> 
> 
> Using wood screws that have already been screwed and removed as the only connection at the corners on a screen over 100" is just a bad design.
> 
> 
> The assembled screen is pretty flimsy and compared with the other screens I have owned, you have to really baby it to get it on the wall without it coming apart.
> 
> 
> And I have little faith that the screen will actually stay up that long to be honest given that the wood screws holding the top bar and the hanger barely tighten at all even though I used a screwdriver only since they had already been screwed in once before it was shipped.
> 
> 
> So I guess I would say picture is an A, customer service is a B only because it took twice as long as originally forecast but James was great, building quality of the frame is a D at best.
> 
> 
> Basically, this thing will have to get me through until I get buy a screen with a better stretching and frame construction method.
> 
> 
> But I am definitely not taking it down unless it falls because I dont see it staying together.



i agree

next time i am buying a Carada


----------



## nebrunner

That isn't reassuring, I was planning on buying one of these.


----------



## domingos38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nebrunner* /forum/post/21843135
> 
> 
> That isn't reassuring, I was planning on buying one of these.



but for $250 theres no better screen out there


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nebrunner* /forum/post/21843135
> 
> 
> That isn't reassuring, I was planning on buying one of these.



Don't let a few negative comments deter you from what you want. The internet is littered with negative comments/reviews. Keep in mind the people that are unhappy are the ones that take to forums and the such to rant their less than perfect experience. The happy ones are too busy enjoying their product. Having said that this screen is GREAT for the price. Most of his screens are sub $300 and well worth the price. I have one and am very happy with it. Is it the BEST built screen....nope but is it terribly built?? Heck no. Check his reviews on fleabay as well as his reviews in this thread. The only negative that has really come out is the time it takes to receive their screen and most of those were over the holidays/superbowl season so take that for what it is worth.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domingos38* /forum/post/21844433
> 
> 
> but for $250 theres no better screen out there



Agreed!! Unless you want to go the DIY route.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

Still happy with mine - although I didn't use the mounting hardware. I had been planning on making a DIY frame using 80/20 extruded aluminum parts, but the parts alone would have cost more than the completed Jamestown frame.


----------



## Iusteve

Yep but your 300" wide screen would have taken 1000' feet of aluminum extrusion......


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iusteve* /forum/post/21845038
> 
> 
> Yep but your 300" wide screen would have taken 1000' feet of aluminum extrusion......



Shush you, get back to getting that stripper pole installed


----------



## J3553

just figured i'd throw out my two cents about the elite sableframe screen i purchased. for what it's worth, this is the first screen i've purchased for my first dedicated home theater setup, so i have nothing to compare to.


the overall quality seemed good out of the box. setup was relatively easy and the build quality seemed solid. after i assembled and mounted the screen i started to notice some strange horizontal lines on the screen. they look like creases or wrinkles, but no amount of re-stretching will remove them. i also have a fairly annoying hot spot/reflection on the screen which is distracting at times. i'm not sure how common this is, but i don't think i should expect it on a 1.1 gain screen. to my knowledge, other people don't have this issue with my model projector (optoma hd33).


i've submitted a warranty replacement request for the screen material.


----------



## nebrunner

Ordered mine yesterday. 2.4:1, 120" wide viewable screen, Seymoure center stage material.


----------



## Davecraze

Just ordered mine also. 152" diagonal 16:9 - seymour xd with black backing.


----------



## nebrunner

So it's been just a bit over 5 weeks since I ordered it. No contact or notice that it has shipped yet. Should I give them a call or be patient?


----------



## socal swagger

nebrunner did u order from the website or ebay?


Iam in the same boat but going on a full month trying to wait it out to see if the wait is worth the reviews lol. I been in communication with them via email i was assured that i would be given a shipment date this week. if not then i'am going to try to secure my refund and buy elsewhere.


----------



## nebrunner

called him directly and ordered over the phone, I figured that would be the best way but maybe I was wrong.


----------



## socal swagger

I've been on amazon searching a possible back up and i've seen that they have fixed and electric favi goin for about 260.00. When i orered my JT screen the favi's where out of stock.


The elites have come down in price to. I'am going to wait it out til this week


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nebrunner* /forum/post/22020522
> 
> 
> called him directly and ordered over the phone, I figured that would be the best way but maybe I was wrong.



Shoot him an email he will respond within an hour or so (maybe less). At this time of year 5 weeks seems to be quite the wait as it isnt the holiday season which is where he experiences delays.


----------



## chwtom

I ordered a 110" grey screen. It took about 5 weeks to get it.


I found the owner to be an exceedingly nice and patient guy on the phone. He was very knowledgeable about what kind of screen I should get, and seemed to know quite a bit about theater projectors and setup. He spent about 15 minutes on the phone with me before I even placed my order. His willingness to answer all of people's questions might be part of the reason it takes a little longer than some would like.


The people who put my theater in do hundreds of theater installs in our area every year. The guys who put it up were very impressed with the quality of the screen, and said you'd have to do lab tests to see a significant difference between my $250 screen and the $1-2k screens they sell.


I am thrilled with it. It took about 30-60 minutes for my wife and I to put it together. It wasn't terribly difficult as long as you don't rush it. Getting the screen centered on the frame is the most important part.


The only thing I don't love is that you can see the screen flaps if you are standing next to the screen (like you have your head against the wall). This isn't an issue for most applications, but since my screen is against the stairwell wall you walk by the side of it when you walk in the room. It isn't a major problem, but something I might try to fix up at some point.


He did say he recently went through a death in the family or something that set him back several weeks. I personally think that the price, quality, and service more than make up for the wait. Just plan in advance for it to take 6 weeks and then you won't be disappointed when it takes 4 or 5.


----------



## nebrunner

I emailed him and he said he is waiting on fabric and it should be in this week or next. That will put me at 6 - 7 weeks if and when I receive it. I can live with that, if we go much longer than that I'll have to look into some other option.


----------



## stevedawg85

I'm disappointed to see deliver time is still at least a month. For those that waited it out, it the screen quality worth it giving the time you had to wait for it? Or would you shell our the extra $50-$100, and get a namebrand screen within a week and a half?


I'm hoping to have my theatre room ready for a screen in July, so given that, sounds like I need to order one now to have it ready by then.


BTW- when other sellers ship out fixed screens, do all fixed screen require this much assembly? Or is it a huge box they deliver to your front door ? This would be my first fixed frame purchase.


----------



## socal swagger

from wat i gather your going to need to assemble any fixed screens


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor

This thread has helped a lot. A lot of good info in here for newbs like me considering budget minded screens.


----------



## nebrunner

I received the screen. Ordered on April 11th, received it May 24th. I'll probably put it together this weekend.


----------



## nebrunner

putting it together now, I'll put up some pictures and opinion on the assembly process and frame quality in my thread later on today.


----------



## socal swagger

Good deal mine should b here by Friday according to ups ordered on April 14 post up pics n let me knw the quality


----------



## socal swagger

Nebrunner how did u like the JT screen any pics.


----------



## socal swagger

Recieved my jt screen but i was a bit disappointed with the way it was shipped. Box waa good no signs of exterior damage but no foam or padding inside. Jusr newspaper clippings acting as filler. I wont be able to mount it for bout a week or so.


----------



## nebrunner

Same here, but mine arrived with no damages so I didnt care about the lack of packaging.


I have some pictures up on my thread, the screensize was not what I ordered so I didn't completely assemble it including fabric.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

I think we can safely say that the "10 to 13 working days for delivery" advertised on the Jamestown website has gone out the window.


I bought a refurbed projector the same day I paid for the Jamestown screen. I'm about to go over my 30 day window for being able to return the projector and I still can't test it on a real screen. This irks me a bit.


I'd like to center my recessed projector mount box in the ceiling and put up the ceiling drywall around it, but I can't until I'm sure exactly where the screen is going to dryfit on the wall. I can't and this irks me a bit.


James was backlogged on orders and he still shut down the shop this week to go fishing "retool the floor." This irks me a bit.


Of course, I am also the least patient person in the world. Grrrr.


----------



## Davecraze

152" diagonal - Seymour AV XD fabric with black backing. Ordered 4-7-12, Shipped 5-17-12.


Very, very satisfied with the value for money - more than $1200 cheaper than the same screen from Seymour AV.


Obviously, the difference is mainly in the frame and the jamestown frame looks DIY vs the Seymour (especially in the rear). It's just a few wood slats and is held together by metal bars and screws that you install. Also, I would imagine that the Seymour screen has some kind of snaps or fasteners on the fabric (my old Carada screen did), so you don't have to stretch it yourself.


five suggestions for these frames:


(1) don't use the wood screws that came with the screen - use 1.5 inch number 8 wood screws - they are a little longer and will hold better

(2) the larger frames would benefit from a much longer metal bar connection holding the left and right horizontal wood pieces together at the top and bottom - mine pulled apart way too easily with just a little torque on the frame when moving it (even when trying to be careful) [hence my recommendation in number 1]

(3) it will take you a while to stretch the fabric without any wrinkles at all and you will have to go back and forth many times - work from the middle to the corners

(4) try to center the material as best you can before you start tightening because if it is crooked and gets pulled up against a screw, it will cause a wrinkle and you will need to enlarge the gap with scissors and retighten to get rid of that wrinkle

(5) after you test fit the fabric under the tabs, but before you start tightening, trim the corners of the fabric so there is no extra fabric in the corner to bunch up and cause a hard-to-remove wrinkle


I have not hung it yet, but the included hardware seems to be sufficient. It's the same two piece hardware that Carada uses.


Any questions, please just ask.


-David


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

Thanks Dave. Your delivery dates were very helpful.


Six weeks for you should equate to seven or eight weeks for me (adding in their shut down for retooling). That tells me my delivery is at least another month out.


Plan B. At least I know how to proceed with my build.


----------



## dropzone7

I'm still on the fence about a Jamestown screen. It looks like most have had good things to say about the product with a few exceptions regarding build quality. I got a quote from James to do a Seymour acoustically transparent screen in 2.35:1 at 130" wide. I'm a little concerned about the whole things staying together. My last screen was an Elite fixed frame 16:9 and I loved the aluminum frame but after almost two years of owning it I began to notice some black spots on the surface. I believe that this is the black backing bleeding through and Elite refused to replace the material as I was about a month past my warranty expiration. I was not happy about this and had a somewhat heated discussion with a rep on the phone there. I see that they make a screen similar in size to what I want and the price would not be much more than the Jamestown version but I can't really compare the Elite AT fabric to the Seymour and I don't really want to give Elite my business again after their being so insistent that this could not be their problem. I take excellent care of my equipment and that screen had not been touched by human hands since I assembled it. I have no doubts that it was defective material. I think the Jamestown would be an affordable alternatitve to the Seymour screen that I REALLY want but I guess the only way to know for sure is to try it.


----------



## Davecraze

^^^ I was pretty much in the same boat and was not willing to gamble on the elite AT fabric vs the known quality of the Seymour XD plus Seymour black backing. Also, the older Elite AT 1080 acousticpro fabric was not as tight of a weave as the Seymour XD and I was concerned about moire.


It is not as cut and dry now, though. There is a new Elite AT 1080 fabric with a tighter weave that looks closer to the Seymour XD. There is also a new Elite 4K fabric that seems to be a much tighter weave than the XD (looks like Seymour's 4K fabric). I don't know if these new Elite screens are even yet available for purchase at retail.


I am not a DIY guy (I don't even own real tools) but I would probably get a Jamestown frame again. Although it is not as elegant as an Seymour frame and not as easy to put together, it looks (from the front) like 95% of the total screen appearance for 50% of the cost. Also, my room is a cave so any slight frame velvet imperfections (I have not found any) or even the joint between the horizontal bars (it is there but hard to see at any viewing distance) are not visible to the naked eye.


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davecraze*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/420#post_22148313
> 
> 
> ^^^ I was pretty much in the same boat and was not willing to gamble on the elite AT fabric vs the known quality of the Seymour XD plus Seymour black backing. Also, the older Elite AT 1080 acousticpro fabric was not as tight of a weave as the Seymour XD and I was concerned about moire.
> 
> It is not as cut and dry now, though. There is a new Elite AT 1080 fabric with a tighter weave that looks closer to the Seymour XD. There is also a new Elite 4K fabric that seems to be a much tighter weave than the XD (looks like Seymour's 4K fabric). I don't know if these new Elite screens are even yet available for purchase at retail.
> 
> I am not a DIY guy (I don't even own real tools) but I would probably get a Jamestown frame again. Although it is not as elegant as an Seymour frame and not as easy to put together, it looks (from the front) like 95% of the total screen appearance for 50% of the cost. Also, my room is a cave so any slight frame velvet imperfections (I have not found any) or even the joint between the horizontal bars (it is there but hard to see at any viewing distance) are not visible to the naked eye.



Good to know, thanks for the information. I think in the end, the fabric is the most important part and I don't consider my modest home theater (a spare bedroom) to be a showcase anyway so as long as the Jamestown frame will stay together I think it will be money well spent.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

I'm pretty impressed with the Jamestown screen. Anybody have any suggestion for more robust mounting hardware?


Ehn. I better search this thread first. I'm sure the answer is here somewhere.


----------



## Davecraze

I think the included hardware will be more than sufficient. I have a 152 screen and it weighs about 40-45 pounds. The two cleat brackets will easily hold that if you only hit one stud per bracket. If you hit two studs per bracket, you could probably suspend yourself from it with no problem.


As an example, this somewhat similar single french cleat holds 200 pounds:

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/tools-hardware-hardware-fasteners-fasteners-picture-hanging-picture-mirror/ook-hangman-200-lb-french-cleat-picture-hanger-with-wall-dog-mounting-screws-13-piece-pack-179220.html 


and here is a 300 pound one (though longer than the Jamestown included cleats):

http://www.amazon.com/Hangman-Products-HP-30-Heavy-Duty-Aluminum/dp/B000IU12J0


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davecraze*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/420#post_22172506
> 
> 
> I think the included hardware will be more than sufficient. I have a 152 screen and it weighs about 40-45 pounds. The two cleat brackets will easily hold that if you only hit one stud per bracket. If you hit two studs per bracket, you could probably suspend yourself from it with no problem.
> 
> As an example, this somewhat similar single french cleat holds 200 pounds:
> http://www.homedepot.com/buy/tools-hardware-hardware-fasteners-fasteners-picture-hanging-picture-mirror/ook-hangman-200-lb-french-cleat-picture-hanger-with-wall-dog-mounting-screws-13-piece-pack-179220.html
> 
> and here is a 300 pound one (though longer than the Jamestown included cleats):
> http://www.amazon.com/Hangman-Products-HP-30-Heavy-Duty-Aluminum/dp/B000IU12J0



I used that one you linked to at Home Depot for a DIY headboard project a while back and it was really nice. Way overkill but it was cheap and the built in level was a nice feature. The way I see it, the longer the cleat is the more chance you have of hitting studs and spreading the load more evenly.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

Perfect, Dave. Just perfect. Two of those smaller french cleats from the Big Orange D worked great.


You Da Man.


----------



## Davecraze

Sure thing. I ended up using those same cleats from HD also because they had a lot more room for error due to the angle of the cleats.


----------



## Davecraze

Just some (poorly photographed) screenshots of my Jamestown 152" diagonal screen with Seymour XD fabric and Seymour blackbacking. Please ignore my as-yet unpainted height and wide speaker grills. Projector is an Epson 5010 and room is 17 x 13 x 9.


With flash so can see the screen on the wall - it's hard to get good pics due to the wall color and all the acoustical panels:











YAMJ jukebox:











Monsters Inc:











Hugo:


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davecraze*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/420#post_22191432
> 
> 
> Just some (poorly photographed) screenshots of my Jamestown 152" diagonal screen with Seymour XD fabric and Seymour blackbacking. Please ignore my as-yet unpainted height and wide speaker grills. Projector is an Epson 5010 and room is 17 x 13 x 9.
> 
> With flash so can see the screen on the wall - it's hard to get good pics due to the wall color and all the acoustical panels:



Looks great!


----------



## ellisr63

I ordered a 134" Jamestown screen with a custom 6" border last August and it was a breeze to assemble... no wrinkles here and picture looks excellent with my Epson 1080p projector. Room is light controlled pretty much. Can't beat the quality for the price! I had a friend over the other night that told me I could get much better contrast with a screen he sells.... it was over $5k. Way out of my price range. I am definately happy with my screen, especially for what I would have to pay to get a better one.


For attaching it to the wall... i used some 4x4 blocks (painted black and about 12" long) attached to the wall with construction adhesive and then some black sheet rock screws right through the velour.


----------



## Davecraze

There are reasons to buy exotic screens but there is no reason for such a screen in a fully light controlled room with a projector with excellent contrast and black levels. . Any white screen is the best for such application. My opinion is that your friend is feeding you BS.


----------



## Gorilla83

Getting ready to pull the trigger on a 130" screen on ebay. Have the processing/shipping times been any better as of recently?


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davecraze*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/420#post_22200662
> 
> 
> There are reasons to buy exotic screens but there is no reason for such a screen in a fully light controlled room with a projector with excellent contrast and black levels. . Any white screen is the best for such application. My opinion is that your friend is feeding you BS.



I told him I thought I would go with a newer, better projector as I am happy with my screen.


----------



## jsw5620




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/420#post_22206756
> 
> 
> Getting ready to pull the trigger on a 130" screen on ebay. Have the processing/shipping times been any better as of recently?



Have you received your screen yet? I ordered mine on 7/20 and was expecting to get a tracking number emailed any day now, but from reading this thread 'ol James neglected to tell me about the almost 2 month wait. I am not willing to wait that long and if will cancel my order tomorrow and go another route. It may be well worth the wait for the money, but I am very impatient especially when I have my first projector hanging ready to go with no screen.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsw5620*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/420#post_22267578
> 
> 
> Have you received your screen yet? I ordered mine on 7/20 and was expecting to get a tracking number emailed any day now, but from reading this thread 'ol James neglected to tell me about the almost 2 month wait. I am not willing to wait that long and if will cancel my order tomorrow and go another route. It may be well worth the wait for the money, but I am very impatient especially when I have my first projector hanging ready to go with no screen.



I have not received a shipment notice yet. I placed my order on 7/11. I emailed them yesterday and they said they were held up due to supplier issues and should be able to ship my screen later this week. We will see. I'm in the same boat as you, first projector hung and ready to go.


----------



## dropzone7

Sounds like I better order now if I want a screen by Halloween.


----------



## jsw5620




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/420#post_22268150
> 
> 
> I have not received a shipment notice yet. I placed my order on 7/11. I emailed them yesterday and they said they were held up due to supplier issues and should be able to ship my screen later this week. We will see. I'm in the same boat as you, first projector hung and ready to go.



Man I wish I had known this before I placed my order. I could have ordered another brand or even have built my own screen by now.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsw5620*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/420#post_22268295
> 
> 
> Man I wish I had known this before I placed my order. I could have ordered another brand or even have built my own screen by now.



Brother, I feel your pain.


The 30-day return on my refurbbed projector came and went and I was still waiting for that dadgum Jamestown screen. And then. And then. And then.


Stupid newbie me, I didn't know there was no zoom on my Optoma projector. I didn't know that I _couldn't_ mount it anywhere I wanted and zoom to the screen. I was about to drywall-in my my recessed projector mount box (HDMI and power) into the wrong place in the ceiling because I hadn't tested out the projection throw. My missus and I got in a little spat and I grumbled my way down to the basement to get away from her. Looking for something to do, I finally pulled the projector out of the box and tested it on a sheet stapled to studs. I was _so_ close to disaster. My buddy was coming to help me hang the ceiling drywall the next day. I figured out my mistake and moved my recessed box. (Thankfully, the HDMI cable was still long enough and rewiring the electrical outlet wasn't too much of a pain.).


Disaster averted. When I think about what would have happened if my missus hadn't picked that moment in time to be WRONG... When I think about what would have happened when I finally received the screen and went to mount the projector and discovered my power outlet and HDMI were five feet away from where I needed them... Oh God. Sphincter clinch.


But it's a nice screen. Great value. My refurb projector has had no issues.


Truth be told, I ordered the screen so far in advance of my construction that the UPS man rang the doorbell the day after I drywalled the projection wall. As the poet said: "If you try sometimes... You get what you need."


----------



## striker199

About to order a screen from Jamestown, but is it that much better than the Elite Sableframe? Been reading a bunch the past weeks about the two. I'd like to support a small shop, and all the reviews are great except the wait time. Amazon has the elite for $256 currently, and I'll get it in 2-3 days. http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-ER110WH1-Projection-Screen/dp/B00366TZ3S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343948273&sr=8-1&keywords=elite+screen+110 I'm in California, so if there is tax, the elite is cheaper for the same size.


----------



## lilsalmon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *striker199*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/450#post_22273432
> 
> 
> About to order a screen from Jamestown, but is it that much better than the Elite Sableframe? Been reading a bunch the past weeks about the two. I'd like to support a small shop, and all the reviews are great except the wait time. Amazon has the elite for $256 currently, and I'll get it in 2-3 days. http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-ER110WH1-Projection-Screen/dp/B00366TZ3S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343948273&sr=8-1&keywords=elite+screen+110 I'm in California, so if there is tax, the elite is cheaper for the same size.



I have to laugh... I am in the exact same scenario as you and apparently many others. I have actually gone back and forth with James a few times and seems rather nice however, he is assuring me that he is back to a 10 to 15 day production time if I order today however I am seeing guys who ordered in late June and early July who haven't had screens ship yet. I would love to believe him put the proof is in the pudding.


I would love to know if there is a any significant differences between the Elite sable cinewhite and the Jamestown besides a few bucks.


-Lil'


----------



## MississippiMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsw5620*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/420#post_22268295
> 
> 
> Man I wish I had known this before I placed my order. I could have ordered another brand or even have built my own screen by now.



There are viable alternatives.

http://www.avsforum.com/f/110/diy-screen-section


----------



## lilsalmon

Not to discourage anyone from all that 'MM' has in knowledge and advice, but I found what I think is another good alternative on eBay. Do a search for user: dkeitho . He has gone back and forth with me for a day or two and seems to know his stuff. It seems well built for the price without all of the waiting hassles of Jamestown. SO I am down to this option or and Elite Sable I think.


----------



## Refugee

I ordered just a frame from James on 7/7 and it hasn't shipped yet. Keep getting new excuses and completion dates every time I email him. It has not been a good experience for me. My theater is completely done, I have the fabric for the screen just waiting for the frame.


----------



## dropzone7

It sounds like he may be busy which is a good thing but without some help the overall business is going to suffer as people become discouraged about lead times and communication. I really want to support him as a small business so I hope we start seeing some people posting about receiving screens soon and good experiences. I know that there have been many of those as well but the negative stuff is what people will talk about most. I feel for you guys that have waited much longer than you were told and I hope you get good news soon. I wish James could check in here and give us an update.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

This is easy for me to say, but there's a tipping point for every small business where -- if you are successful --the incoming orders outpace the workflow.


That's when you have to make a decision if you are going to expand and hire some help, or if you're just going to keep-on keepin' on.


James, brother... Maybe it's time for you to realize that the little garage woodworking hobby of yours has grown into something bigger than yourself. Just sayin'. You are a great American entrepreneur. Onward and upward.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/420#post_22268150
> 
> 
> I have not received a shipment notice yet. I placed my order on 7/11. I emailed them yesterday and they said they were held up due to supplier issues and should be able to ship my screen later this week. We will see. I'm in the same boat as you, first projector hung and ready to go.



Update: my screen is on its way and should be here Friday. Will update with details.


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/450#post_22291323
> 
> 
> Update: my screen is on its way and should be here Friday. Will update with details.



Good news! That's right at about 4 weeks which to me is reasonable for something custom made. Please do let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/450#post_22291975
> 
> 
> Good news! That's right at about 4 weeks which to me is reasonable for something custom made. Please do let us know how it turns out.



Absolutely. I agree that a month is reasonable for a small shop making everything by hand. However, I would not be quoting customers 10-13 days (as I was quoted) as a production period when a 30 day period (or 20 working days) is average. Here's to hoping it turns out nice!


----------



## Gorilla83

Screen came tonight. Had some trouble with the default hardware but after a trip to home depot seems to be fine now. It's now mounted and looking great on the wall pictures to come tomorrow.


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/450#post_22297590
> 
> 
> Screen came tonight. Had some trouble with the default hardware but after a trip to home depot seems to be fine now. It's now mounted and looking great on the wall pictures to come tomorrow.



Pictures?


----------



## awake33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sandram*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/180#post_20181021
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> This is James with Jamestown screens.
> 
> 
> I noticed that there was some question on how true our 16:9 was.
> 
> 
> We build 16:9 to the nearest inch as do most screen manufactures.
> 
> 
> For instance, Da-lite and Elite screens lists the viewable on a 106" as 52" by 92", which is the same specs we would use.
> 
> 
> If you do the 16:9 math a screen of viewable height of 52" would have a viewable length of 92.56
> 
> 
> But most companies round down so you end up with a 52" by 92".
> 
> 
> Our black velvet borders do a good job of absorbing any spill-over to help you fill the screen.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> James



Seriously? All the manufacturers do this? I'm so disappointed! I can't beleive that this is acceptable. We all spend money to put together these amazing setups. Calibrations, color corrections, filters, lenses, hush-boxes, dedicated rooms, worrying about foot lamberts and screen gain and screen textures or imperfections. . . . and yet after all this, we're expected to lost somewhere between 10k and 25k pixels of precious image data?


Unbeleivable










Anyway, thank you for this info James


----------



## Mike Garrett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awake33*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/450#post_22299568
> 
> 
> Seriously? All the manufacturers do this? I'm so disappointed! I can't beleive that this is acceptable. We all spend money to put together these amazing setups. Calibrations, color corrections, filters, lenses, hush-boxes, dedicated rooms, worrying about foot lamberts and screen gain and screen textures or imperfections. . . . and yet after all this, we're expected to lost somewhere between 10k and 25k pixels of precious image data?
> 
> Unbeleivable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, thank you for this info James



Not all manufacturers. A 106" diagonal 16:9 screen from Stewart and Screen Inovations is 92.5" wide. Screen Excellence builds theirs pretty accurate. A 100" wide 16:9 Screen Excellence is 56.1" high. There are others that are close also. For example a Carada 106" 16:9 is 92.4" wide.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/450#post_22299241
> 
> 
> Pictures?



Here are some crude shots from my iphone. I took some better shots with my digital camera (including assembly and boxes of parts), but haven't uploaded yet.


----------



## jsw5620




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/450#post_22297590
> 
> 
> Screen came tonight. Had some trouble with the default hardware but after a trip to home depot seems to be fine now. It's now mounted and looking great on the wall pictures to come tomorrow.



Any tips on the assembly or which hardware to replace?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsw5620*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/450#post_22303413
> 
> 
> Any tips on the assembly or which hardware to replace?



Yes! There are (5) woods screws on the top and bottom pieces that hold the left and right sections of the frame together. There are also 3 similar wood screws in each corner of the frame, In my particular case, NONE of these screws were getting tight. Not sure if they were overdrilled or the wood had voids, etc. The factory hardware is #8 1 1/4" in length - there are 22 of these in total for top/bottom/corners. Next I tried same length, but in #10 - no luck as they seemed to pull right out. It didn't seem to me that there was enough material grabbing into the wood frame so I went to 1 1/2", #10 and this did the trick. 2 trips to home depot later and it was done, ugh.


In your case (or anyone elses) if you go to a longer screw make SURE that you're not coming through on the other side. Mine was fine and had just the right amount of material, but any case could be different so please do check it.


As far as stretching the screen material - I didn't think this step was too bad at all. My wife tackled the task with me and we knocked it out pretty quickly. You will definitely want to have a power screwdriver handy or something similar for this step!


Overall I would likely order again. Even though for the trouble we went through, the end result is nice and we are very happy with the screen.


----------



## Davecraze

^^^ this is good advice. I also replaced my screws with longer 1 and 1/2 inch versions and it really holds the frame together much better, especially for larger 150 and up sizes. Mine was breaking apart in the middle of the top and bottom middle of the frame with even the smallest bit of torque on it. Even better would be if James used longer square metal bars to hold the wood frame together.


----------



## jsw5620

Got my Jamestown 130" screen in and got it assembled. Went with the longer screws as well and worked a lot better. Over all pretty satisfied. I have a blemish in the material on the screen I need to call James about and also the top boards are about an 1/8th of an inch at the most from lining up in the center. You can't see the blemish when watching the screen or really tell about the misaligned boards, but I know that they are there and it bugs me. Would probably order again though.


----------



## Eddie R

I placed my order first week of August thru ebay so I guess I will be receiving my 120" first week of September. The reason I went for James screen is because I can replace the screen with Da-lite or any screen fabric that is available out there if not contented with james screen. I used to own a 106" dalite HCCV but decided to go for a bigger screen. If not satisifed with James screen then dalite's Cinema Vision 120' cut to size for about $315 will be the next purchase. I also received a sample from Vutec's Britewhite screen material and it is stunning as compared to the HCCV. I believe I still save alot of money having a frame from jamestown rather than purchasing the Dalite's Cinema Contour for $1350 plus shipping. So I think its worth the wait. Patience, patience, patience!


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davecraze*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/420#post_22200662
> 
> 
> There are reasons to buy exotic screens but there is no reason for such a screen in a fully light controlled room with a projector with excellent contrast and black levels. . Any white screen is the best for such application. My opinion is that your friend is feeding you BS.



I have no intention in buying another screen... I agree with you. If anything I would buy a newer projector with better performance than my Epson 1080p.


----------



## Eddie R

for the members who just received and put up their JT screen pls give us update(for uswho have placed and waiting for our own JT screens). also pls upload pictures! thanks!


----------



## Eddie R

how is your overall experience with the JT screen so far? what projector are you using? pls give us a little review. I hope this in not too much to ask. thanks!


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eddie R*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/450#post_22345883
> 
> 
> how is your overall experience with the JT screen so far? what projector are you using? pls give us a little review. I hope this in not too much to ask. thanks!



100" Gray. Absolutely love it. Took four or five attempts to get the screen to stretch and _stay_ stretched, but... like childbirth... You quickly forget the pain once the work is behind you.


Love the velvet frame. Does a great job of soaking up the overspill.


----------



## kw33mn

We hung ours just a few nights ago. It's a 106" and it's a great size for our room.


Construction was not too difficult. Stretching the screen was a real pain in the ass though. There is one wrinkle we can't seem to get rid of, but it's small enough that we can live with it for now.


Definitely would recommend a little thicker / longer screw, especially for the french cleats. The one French cleat that came with it is definitely enough to hang the screen. We originally had the cleat on upside down on both the wall and screen, just make sure you don't do that!!










All in all very happy with this product. James was pretty quick to reply by email when I would check in with questions.


----------



## sksahai

Current wait times for Jamestown?


Can someone who ordered recently tell me the current wait time? Jamestown told me lat week 10 to 15 business days.


I need a 120 inch with gray screen. Any options besides the elite?


----------



## Eddie R

Thank you all for your input! surely is giving me excitement while I wait for my 120" JT screen. As promised by Mr James himself my screen should be shipped today(fingers crossed). I will take all advice from fellow members in how to install correctly and painlessly this much awaited screen. I've never in my life waited so long for such a thing LOL! I know its all worth it! Will post pictures once set up with both Epson 8350 and 8700UB. WE WILL SEE!


----------



## Eddie R

I placed my order thru Ebay Aug 6 and the delivery is supposedly today! that makes about 15 business days! It takes alot of patience LOL


----------



## Eddie R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sksahai*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/450#post_22348825
> 
> 
> Current wait times for Jamestown?
> 
> Can someone who ordered recently tell me the current wait time? Jamestown told me lat week 10 to 15 business days.
> 
> I need a 120 inch with gray screen. Any options besides the elite?



about 15 business days


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sksahai*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/450#post_22348825
> 
> 
> Jamestown told me lat week 10 to 15 business days.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cshawnmcdonald*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/480#post_22350172




X2, haha. The standard lead time appears to be about a month right now. I was told the same thing. Actually, specifically, I was told 13 business days, lol. If you get it any sooner consider yourself lucky.










It's overall a very nice product though and surely untouchable for the price range.


----------



## Han22735

Just an FYI i ordered my screen on july 25th. I recieved the tracking number today. So its at least a month lead time.


----------



## Eddie R

I placed my order and paid thru ebay 8/6/12 . Received UpS tracking today 8/29. Now do the math! I just hope that all the hype regarding this screen is worth the wait!


----------



## smokarz

Anyone bought a Jamestown Gray screen recently?


With a gain of .8, I am afraid the image might be a bit too dark for my Epson pj.


$250 for a 120" screen is just unbeatable.


----------



## hillcrest6

Placed 8/15 on their website. Today is 13 business days and no word. So the real 'waiting' starts....


----------



## aaranddeeman

Hi All....


I am seeking some advice on the screen. I have come across the jamestown screens some time ago. The price and overall feedback from people seem impressive.

So I am kind of leaning on getting the jamestown. I really don't want to spend fortune on the screen.

I have complete light controlled (cave) HT room (built in 2006). I have H9500BD (3D) and Sanyo PLV Z2000. My existing screen is a 90" DIY made from PLASTEX (Parkland Plastic panel bought from Lowes).

I plan to go for 110" screen. I am not sure if I should go for matt-white or gray?

Could you please advice what is preferred in the dark HT room, matt-white or Gray? Any specific recommendation for 3D watching?

Appreciate your response.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaranddeeman*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/480#post_22364869
> 
> 
> Hi All....
> 
> I am seeking some advice on the screen. I have come across the jamestown screens some time ago. The price and overall feedback from people seem impressive.
> 
> So I am kind of leaning on getting the jamestown. I really don't want to spend fortune on the screen.
> 
> I have complete light controlled (cave) HT room (built in 2006). I have H9500BD (3D) and Sanyo PLV Z2000. My existing screen is a 90" DIY made from PLASTEX (Parkland Plastic panel bought from Lowes).
> 
> I plan to go for 110" screen. I am not sure if I should go for matt-white or gray?
> 
> Could you please advice what is preferred in the dark HT room, matt-white or Gray? Any specific recommendation for 3D watching?
> 
> Appreciate your response.



I've got the gray Jamestown. Love it. Nice rich blacks.


If you've got the dark room, why not? It's just a little bit more.


----------



## aaranddeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cshawnmcdonald*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/480#post_22366476
> 
> 
> I've got the gray Jamestown. Love it. Nice rich blacks.
> 
> If you've got the dark room, why not? It's just a little bit more.



Thanks. I am just a bit worried about reduced brightness due to gray screen?

What size screen do you have and what PJ?


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

If your room is fully light controlled (including dark wall, ceiling, etc.), then go white.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/480#post_22369118
> 
> 
> If your room is fully light controlled (including dark wall, ceiling, etc.), then go white.



This logic is 180 degrees from my understanding of the White V. Grey screen debate, but I'm probably wrong. I'm the newbie around here.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaranddeeman*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/480#post_22369000
> 
> 
> Thanks. I am just a bit worried about reduced brightness due to gray screen?
> 
> What size screen do you have and what PJ?



I bought the 110 inch white.


Then I realized that a bulkhead on the right side my screen wall + the generous velvet frame on the Jamestown = too much horizontal leftward shift in the screen placement. It made the room look way unbalanced.


So.... Being as my screen was five weeks on order and there was no movement on its creation, I called James and had my order downsized to a 100 incher. While I was at it, I went ahead and changed to gray. The cost differential was like $7 more for the smaller gray screen.


I have an Optoma HD20.


Really though... if you are anything like me, your uncertainty regarding a grey screen is purely psychological. The word "grey" is scary. In point of fact, you wouldn't even know a grey screen is a grey screen unless it was side-by-side next to a white screen. It's not battleship grey. It's more dingy white.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cshawnmcdonald*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/480#post_22369870
> 
> 
> This logic is 180 degrees from my understanding of the White V. Grey screen debate, but I'm probably wrong. I'm the newbie around here.



Yep. I had it bass-ackwards. Wow.


But I still love my gray screen even if it's in a cave. Sometimes we leave the sconces illuminated to impulse power so the kids can navigate the room as they come and go in shifts.


Trust me. I've got the cheapest of the cheap projectors and the brightness of the colors is dazzling. The blacks are as rich and velvety as the covering on the Jamestown frame.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cshawnmcdonald*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/480#post_22369896
> 
> 
> I bought the 110 inch white.
> 
> Then I realized that a bulkhead on the right side my screen wall + the generous velvet frame on the Jamestown = too much horizontal leftward shift in the screen placement. It made the room look way unbalanced.
> 
> So.... Being as my screen was five weeks on order and there was no movement on its creation, I called James and had my order downsized to a 100 incher. While I was at it, I went ahead and changed to gray. The cost differential was like $7 more for the smaller gray screen.
> 
> I have an Optoma HD20.
> *Really though... if you are anything like me, your uncertainty regarding a grey screen is purely psychological. The word "grey" is scary. In point of fact, you wouldn't even know a grey screen is a grey screen unless it was side-by-side next to a white screen. It's not battleship grey. It's more dingy white*.



You will definitely notice the difference between a gray screen and a white screen. There's a noticeable difference between a .8 and 1.0 gain screen.


I went from white, to gray, and back to white. While I love the gray screen (deeper colors, better blacks, etc), my calibrated PJ in movie mode didn't have enough lumens to put out a bright enough image on a gray screen. I measured around 9ftL with the gray screen, which was too dark for my taste (or film standard). When I upgrade my PJ with better lumens, I'll go back to gray.


----------



## aaranddeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cshawnmcdonald*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/480#post_22369933
> 
> 
> Yep. I had it bass-ackwards. Wow.
> 
> But I still love my gray screen even if it's in a cave. Sometimes we leave the sconces illuminated to impulse power so the kids can navigate the room as they come and go in shifts.
> 
> Trust me. I've got the cheapest of the cheap projectors and the brightness of the colors is dazzling. The blacks are as rich and velvety as the covering on the Jamestown frame.



Ok. so grey for the "dark room" and white for the "not so dark room" is that what I hear?


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaranddeeman*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/480#post_22371600
> 
> 
> Ok. so grey for the "dark room" and white for the "not so dark room" is that what I hear?




WHITE for dark room (complete light control).


GRAY for room with ambient light.


HOWEVER, if you have enough lumens, you should go with a gray screen regardless if the room is dark or not.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/480#post_22371859
> 
> 
> WHITE for dark room (complete light control).
> 
> GRAY for room with ambient light.
> 
> HOWEVER, if you have enough lumens, you should go with a gray screen regardless if the room is dark or not.



What he said.


Just forget everything I said. I was living a lie.


----------



## aaranddeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cshawnmcdonald*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/480#post_22373673
> 
> 
> What he said.
> 
> Just forget everything I said. I was living a lie.



Thanks for clarification...


I had one more question. What the clearance between the wall and the frame back of the Jamestown screen?


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaranddeeman*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/480#post_22387195
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarification...
> 
> I had one more question. What the clearance between the wall and the frame back of the Jamestown screen?



Are you asking for the thickness of the frame and screen (and the tubing behind the frame that sandwiches the scree to the frame)?


----------



## aaranddeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cshawnmcdonald*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/480#post_22388965
> 
> 
> Are you asking for the thickness of the frame and screen (and the tubing behind the frame that sandwiches the scree to the frame)?



What I am asking is how much clearance between the wall (where you mount the screen) and back of the frame? or how far is the frame-back (that is facing the wall) from the wall?


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

The front of the frame sits 1.5" out from the wall that it is mounted on - 3/4" thick frame material + 3/4" square tubing. At least mine is: fabric covered frames that surround the screen, framed out of 2x2s (which are 1.5" x 1.5"), are flush with the frame face.


----------



## aaranddeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/480#post_22390700
> 
> 
> The front of the frame sits 1.5" out from the wall that it is mounted on - 3/4" thick frame material + 3/4" square tubing. At least mine is: fabric covered frames that surround the screen, framed out of 2x2s (which are 1.5" x 1.5"), are flush with the frame face.



Thanks. Does the "butt" joint bother you all.

I just realized the JT is not miter cut, but "butt" (ugly).. Does it not take away the appeal of the screen (of course when lights on).

I was closing in on this screen and this is distracting


----------



## michaelscott73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaranddeeman*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/480#post_22391019
> 
> 
> Thanks. Does the "butt" joint bother you all.
> 
> I just realized the JT is not miter cut, but "butt" (ugly).. Does it not take away the appeal of the screen (of course when lights on).
> 
> I was closing in on this screen and this is distracting


I love my white screen...but the joints are annoying to me. It may not bother some people, but my guess is that if you are asking it will probably bug you.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaranddeeman*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/480#post_22391019
> 
> 
> Thanks. Does the "butt" joint bother you all.
> 
> I just realized the JT is not miter cut, but "butt" (ugly).. Does it not take away the appeal of the screen (of course when lights on).
> 
> I was closing in on this screen and this is distracting



The butt joint is imperceptible. The crushed velvet on all sides of the joints serve to meld it together. Mounted on a black wall, you'll never see the joints.


I've had two friends ask, "You bought that mail order? How the hell did they ship something that big?"


Once it's assembled, you have to be right on top of the screen to see the joints. Nobody ever steps up on the stage, so nobody gets _that_ close.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

+1, I have black velvet panels that butt up against the frame border all around, and a dark room, and the seam isn't noticeable at all from the front row. Maybe it would be if the frame was on a white wall though - but that would be a bad idea anyway.


----------



## Eddie R

Ok Guys! the last time I posted was last month while I was waiting for JT screen! Here is the VERDICT. The 120" screen white matte is comparable to Vutec's britewhite gain 1.3 and Carada Britewhite gain 1.4. Very slight difference between Carada's and the JT. It is definitely worth the wait. I used 2 Epson projectors to test the screen. The first one was epson 8700ub which is definitely a great match because of the lower lumens(compared to the 8350) it projects to the screen. No calibration needed for both projectors. The Epson 8350 with its higher 2200lumens is definitely bright with a WOW factor but need to set this projector to at least living room mode becuse the dynamic mode is just to bright for me.Still gives you nice blacks and great whites. I might be able to post pics when I get a chance. Again this JT screen is worth it. you dont have to spend alot of money for the high end screens out there. Trust me ; )).


----------



## Eddie R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaranddeeman*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/480#post_22364869
> 
> 
> Hi All....
> 
> I am seeking some advice on the screen. I have come across the jamestown screens some time ago. The price and overall feedback from people seem impressive.
> 
> So I am kind of leaning on getting the jamestown. I really don't want to spend fortune on the screen.
> 
> I have complete light controlled (cave) HT room (built in 2006). I have H9500BD (3D) and Sanyo PLV Z2000. My existing screen is a 90" DIY made from PLASTEX (Parkland Plastic panel bought from Lowes).
> 
> I plan to go for 110" screen. I am not sure if I should go for matt-white or gray?
> 
> Could you please advice what is preferred in the dark HT room, matt-white or Gray? Any specific recommendation for 3D watching?
> 
> Appreciate your response.




you cant go wrong with the matte white. you can choose to set your projector mode if its too bright. with gray screen you might not be contented with its brightness and you ended being disappointed. JT screen is great choice for the money ; ))


----------



## aaranddeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eddie R*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/480#post_22428117
> 
> 
> Ok Guys! the last time I posted was last month while I was waiting for JT screen! Here is the VERDICT. The 120" screen white matte is comparable to Vutec's britewhite gain 1.3 and Carada Britewhite gain 1.4. Very slight difference between Carada's and the JT. It is definitely worth the wait. I used 2 Epson projectors to test the screen. The first one was epson 8700ub which is definitely a great match because of the lower lumens(compared to the 8350) it projects to the screen. No calibration needed for both projectors. The Epson 8350 with its higher 2200lumens is definitely bright with a WOW factor but need to set this projector to at least living room mode becuse the dynamic mode is just to bright for me.Still gives you nice blacks and great whites. I might be able to post pics when I get a chance. Again this JT screen is worth it. you dont have to spend alot of money for the high end screens out there. Trust me ; )).



Wow thanks. I was slowly leaning towards Elite sabelframe. You may have brought me back to JT....



Edit : Eagerly waiting to see your pictures. Also let me know if the butt joints are bothersome..


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eddie R*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/480#post_22428117
> 
> 
> Ok Guys! the last time I posted was last month while I was waiting for JT screen! Here is the VERDICT. The 120" screen white matte is comparable to Vutec's britewhite gain 1.3 and Carada Britewhite gain 1.4. Very slight difference between Carada's and the JT. It is definitely worth the wait. I used 2 Epson projectors to test the screen. The first one was epson 8700ub which is definitely a great match because of the lower lumens(compared to the 8350) it projects to the screen. No calibration needed for both projectors. The Epson 8350 with its higher 2200lumens is definitely bright with a WOW factor but need to set this projector to at least living room mode becuse the dynamic mode is just to bright for me.Still gives you nice blacks and great whites. I might be able to post pics when I get a chance. Again this JT screen is worth it. you dont have to spend alot of money for the high end screens out there. Trust me ; )).




Wow....comparable to Carada?


Btw, throw up some pics.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eddie R*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/480#post_22428117
> 
> 
> Ok Guys! the last time I posted was last month while I was waiting for JT screen! Here is the VERDICT. The 120" screen white matte is comparable to Vutec's britewhite gain 1.3 and Carada Britewhite gain 1.4. Very slight difference between Carada's and the JT. It is definitely worth the wait. I used 2 Epson projectors to test the screen. The first one was epson 8700ub which is definitely a great match because of the lower lumens(compared to the 8350) it projects to the screen. No calibration needed for both projectors. The Epson 8350 with its higher 2200lumens is definitely bright with a WOW factor but need to set this projector to at least living room mode becuse the dynamic mode is just to bright for me.Still gives you nice blacks and great whites. I might be able to post pics when I get a chance. Again this JT screen is worth it. you dont have to spend alot of money for the high end screens out there. Trust me ; )).



I'm delighted that you are delighted, Eddie.


----------



## aaranddeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cshawnmcdonald*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/480#post_22430695
> 
> 
> I'm delighted that you are delighted, Eddie.



Just pulled the trigger on JT 120" matte white...


Hope it makes me happy...


----------



## flavp5

Hey guys been rummaging through the thread and am 99% on ordering a jamestown screen .. i just picked up a epson 8350 and am thinking on going wih a 120" white screen..


Though i Know alot of people recommend the grey screen.. I enjoy a bright image that pops and light is controlled in my room . no windows , 12x13 room

I watch alot of sports/sat HD tv.. and obviously some movies thrown in which will be in total darkness


Anyone want to convince me otherwise? lol


pics of my setup (camera phone pics)


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flavp5*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/510#post_22474122
> 
> 
> Anyone want to convince me otherwise?]



Nope. You'll be happy with your purchase no matter which way you go.


From the layout of your room, I can't believe that your projector is _really_ mounted more than 15 feet from your screen wall. And with that model Epson, you are more likely to set the screen on fire* at that distance than you are to squint and say "Too dark! Oh why did I buy the grey screen?!?"


But honestly... Potatoes, Po-tah-toes in a light controlled room, with a quality projector, at a short-to-medium throw range... Might as well pocket the additional $30 you'd spend on the grey and take your Showty to the Sizzler buffet.


'Sall good. 'Sall good.

 




* joke/metaphore for the humor-impaired


----------



## flavp5

from the lens to the screen is 13feet (room is actually open concept but i dont count the kitchen area as space lol (so right now projector is on a media shelf behind my seating area)


and its projected on a beige wall .. Im a total noob when it comes to projectors and thats why im not sure on the white or grey


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

Yep. Paralysis by analysis. You're overthinking it. You can't go wrong.


SCOTSMAN'S RAZOR: "When presented with two options that are virtually the indistinguishable in outcome, err on the side of the cheaper solution. "


----------



## Stiltz

For those of you who ordered the grey screen from shoppingdeals, would you order it again over the white?

I ordered a 130" for an open layout living room that will have some ambient light and went with white as that's what he recommended since I will also run 3D.

I'm starting to think that I might need the grey screen to help with ambient light, but I know that will cut down on the gain. (most of my viewing is at night, but it would be nice to watch an occasional game during the day)

I will start with an Optoma HD33 or Epson 3010 projector, but will probably upgrade the projector in 6 months to something else.

Thanks!


----------



## Movieaddict

Just ordered a 120 inch matte white also. I was going elite until I started reading this thread. I emailed him first to find out how long before I would receive it also. I got a reply last night saying 13-15 days out right now if I ordered in the next day or two. He also stated the reason why it was taking so long for some was that his mother in law was in the hospital for a week so that put him behind but said he is now getting caught back up finally.


Also does this sound about right? Going to get the epson 5020 soon as it comes available and it will be mounted 17 feet from the screen on the 120 inch matte white Jamestown screen. Is this to far or will it look good and be about right? Or to dark or to bright? The projector calculator thing I don't think I'm doing right.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

Well if the engineering is based on the 5010, it looks as if your throw distance if fine.


Speaking as the owner of a cheap-o refurbed Optoma, those Epson's have a throw range wider than a church door. Impressive.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Movieaddict*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/510#post_22481874
> 
> 
> ...but said he is now getting caught back up finally..



 



Uh huh. Let us know how that goes for you, MovieAddict.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Movieaddict*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/510#post_22481874
> 
> 
> Just ordered a 120 inch matte white also. I was going elite until I started reading this thread. I emailed him first to find out how long before I would receive it also. I got a reply last night saying 13-15 days out right now if I ordered in the next day or two. He also stated the reason why it was taking so long for some was that his mother in law was in the hospital for a week so that put him behind but said he is now getting caught back up finally.
> 
> Also does this sound about right? Going to get the epson 5020 soon as it comes available and it will be mounted 17 feet from the screen on the 120 inch matte white Jamestown screen. Is this to far or will it look good and be about right? Or to dark or to bright? The projector calculator thing I don't think I'm doing right.



You're going to really like the screen once it's up and running. 17'-18' feet sounds about right assuming you don't have a ton of ambient light in the room. There are so many adjustments on these projectors - lens shift, zoom, etc that you can get it perfect from any reasonable distance in that range. As for the screen, I would expect at least a month for delivery. If it's any sooner, that's great but it would be far from the normal 4-5 week leadtime.


Any questions with setting up just post here so we can help out.


----------



## Movieaddict

Well I'm starting to regret ever ordering this screen... I ordered it oct 10 and its now nov 13. Still haven't received anything. The last three weeks I keep calling and usually all I get is the suppliers are running behind and that he hopes to ship out by Friday. I've been told that 3 times though...







not to mention my projector gets here in a few hours and I really didn't want to try it out on the wall either that's why I ordered the screen a month early...ok my rant is done now.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

Sorry, Movieaddict.


I should have warned you.











Buying a Jamestown screen is a lot like having a baby.


First it seems like a great idea. Then there's a lot of promises and kind words before the fun of the "closing."


Skip to (what seems like) nine months later...


There's a lot of profanity and blame and recrimination and anxiety.


Then it finally arrives. You love it. You love it so much.


And next thing you know you forget what an ordeal it was to bring it into this world


Then you recommend the process to some other starry-eyed sap and laugh and laugh and _laaaaaaaugh...._


----------



## aaranddeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Movieaddict*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/510#post_22583782
> 
> 
> Well I'm starting to regret ever ordering this screen... I ordered it oct 10 and its now nov 13. Still haven't received anything. The last three weeks I keep calling and usually all I get is the suppliers are running behind and that he hopes to ship out by Friday. I've been told that 3 times though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not to mention my projector gets here in a few hours and I really didn't want to try it out on the wall either that's why I ordered the screen a month early...ok my rant is done now.



Was that a custom order?

I had ordered on Oct 7 and received mine yesterday... It was not custom order..


----------



## aaranddeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cshawnmcdonald*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/510#post_22583867
> 
> 
> Sorry, Movieaddict.
> 
> I should have warned you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buying a Jamestown screen is a lot like having a baby.
> 
> First it seems like a great idea. Then there's a lot of promises and kind words before the fun of the "closing."
> 
> Skip to (what seems like) nine months later...
> 
> There's a lot of profanity and blame and recrimination and anxiety.
> 
> Then it finally arrives. You love it. You love it so much.
> 
> And next thing you know you forget what an ordeal it was to bring it into this world
> 
> Then you recommend the process to some other starry-eyed sap and laugh and laugh and _laaaaaaaugh...._



LOL..


----------



## Movieaddict

Yea that gave me a laugh to hehe. And no it wasn't a custom order just the 120 inch matte white screen. I guess I'll call again tommorow and hope someone answers this time :/


----------



## Project H

I'm looking for a screen for my HT. I have a Epson 8350, distance from PJ to the wall it will be projecting on is about 14ft. I want at least a 120" screen and there is some ambient light in the room but it will be controlled by shades. I'll primarily use this PJ for movies, sports, and some gaming.


Should I go with a white or grey screen and what should be the gain?


I'm considering screens from the following vendors:


Jamestown

Visual Apex

HT Depot Focupix


My budget is under 500 and I'm hoping to purchase the screen next week possibly. I'm local to HT Depot if that makes a different so I wont be charged shipping.


Thanks!


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Project H*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/510#post_22590824
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a screen for my HT. I have a Epson 8350, distance from PJ to the wall it will be projecting on is about 14ft. I want at least a 120" screen and there is some ambient light in the room but it will be controlled by shades. I'll primarily use this PJ for movies, sports, and some gaming.
> 
> Should I go with a white or grey screen and what should be the gain?
> 
> I'm considering screens from the following vendors:
> 
> Jamestown
> 
> Visual Apex
> 
> HT Depot Focupix
> 
> My budget is under 500 and I'm hoping to purchase the screen next week possibly. I'm local to HT Depot if that makes a different so I wont be charged shipping.
> 
> Thanks!




Brother, I (of all people) won't bust on you for not rereading an entire 18 page thread.


But if you back up just one page (Page 17) your question is answered (incorrectly) by me and then answered (correctly) by several others.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Project H*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/510#post_22590824
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a screen for my HT. I have a Epson 8350, distance from PJ to the wall it will be projecting on is about 14ft. I want at least a 120" screen and there is some ambient light in the room but it will be controlled by shades. I'll primarily use this PJ for movies, sports, and some gaming.
> 
> Should I go with a white or grey screen and what should be the gain?
> 
> I'm considering screens from the following vendors:
> 
> Jamestown
> 
> Visual Apex
> 
> HT Depot Focupix
> 
> My budget is under 500 and I'm hoping to purchase the screen next week possibly. I'm local to HT Depot if that makes a different so I wont be charged shipping.
> 
> Thanks!



I can save you some time with a qualifying question:


Are you willing to save HALF of your budget if it takes seven to nine weeks to receive your screen?


----------



## Movieaddict

Just called Jamestown and looks like mine is supposed to be done tomorrow or Saturday he said







I was hoping to get it by thanksgiving before family came to visit but oh we'll least I don't have much longer to wait hopefully. Only took about 40 days from the original quoted 13-15 days lol


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

He *TOTALLY* means it this time, Movieaddict. Totally.


----------



## Movieaddict

Yea that's why I said hopefully :/ the only thing I've ever bought that took this long to build is a house... So basically if I ever move and the buyers want the screen ill just laugh in there face and say here ill give you the number of the guy you can order one cause this one stays with me as I walk away with my screen. That is if it even gets here by the time we sell the house....


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

Well, at least this thread makes James work harder for his excuses.


He's got to keep coming up with new ones.


----------



## Movieaddict

Well I will say at least I've never heard anything bad about his screens though. Can't wait to see if it lives up to all the reviews. I knew I was getting into this with somewhat of a long wait I just didn't anticipate it being this long. I was really hoping to get the screen before the projector. Although I will say the projector I got is pretty impressive to me even shinning on the wall, but then again this is my first projector so I can't be that good of a judge of how good it really is. But again I would rather it take a little while than be a piece of junk that I get quick.


----------



## aaranddeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Movieaddict*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/510#post_22592503
> 
> 
> Well I will say at least I've never heard anything bad about his screens though.



Only on that basis I ordered it from him. And hey.. I am supporting "small business" and not big giants..

I will put it together sometime this week-end. Going from 90" DIY (PLAST-EX panel) to this 120" beast. Let's see how it goes..


----------



## Project H

Does anyone have unboxing pictures of this screen? Most screens that ive seen are built with aluminum framing and these are made out of wood. what is the build quality like and it is possible that the frame could expand/contract due to the climate/temp changes?


I'm debating on this screen but have seen that there are long lead times along with ppl having issues stretching the screen and hanging it up. how do these compare to the visual apex screens or the focupix screens from HT Depot? I'm looking for a 120inch screen for an epson 8350 about 13 ft away from the wall it will be projecting on. the room will have some ambient light but can be controlled with shades and blinds...


thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Project H*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/510#post_22593513
> 
> 
> Does anyone have unboxing pictures of this screen?



My thread has some pictures - just the frame was from Jamestown, I purchased the AT material from Seymour separately:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1346404/at-screen-cheaper-than-factory-made-easier-than-diy 


Although the frame is wood, it is reinforced with square tubular metal stock.


Edit: fixed the link


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

Aarand and Movie,


Remember, stop by Home Depot and pick up two sets of these:

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=202341623&storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&ci_sku=202341623&ci_kw=%7bkeyword%7d&kwd=%7bkeyword%7d&cm_mmc=shopping-_-googleads-_-pla-_-202341623&ci_gpa=pla#.UKZmIuR7dc0 


Use them instead of the French cleats that come in the box, even if you have to drill a couple holes.


----------



## aaranddeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cshawnmcdonald*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/510#post_22594505
> 
> 
> Aarand and Movie,
> 
> Remember, stop by Home Depot and pick up two sets of these:
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=202341623&storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&ci_sku=202341623&ci_kw=%7bkeyword%7d&kwd=%7bkeyword%7d&cm_mmc=shopping-_-googleads-_-pla-_-202341623&ci_gpa=pla#.UKZmIuR7dc0
> 
> Use them instead of the French cleats that come in the box, even if you have to drill a couple holes.



I got it from lowes...


One question though. Where do you mount it on the frame? On the aluminium frmae or on the wood?


Thanks for the response


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaranddeeman*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/510#post_22598609
> 
> 
> I got it from lowes...
> 
> One question though. Where do you mount it on the frame? On the aluminium frmae or on the wood?
> 
> Thanks for the response




'Luminum frame. You will need to drill another hole through the metal frame.


----------



## aaranddeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cshawnmcdonald*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/510#post_22599441
> 
> 
> 'Luminum frame. You will need to drill another hole through the metal frame.



Ok. And then use sheet metal screws? Because if the screw has to go through, then it will pass through the screen fabric..


Edit: Oh yeah and the square tubes are not perfectly in line.. About 4mm difference. I may have to work around and do something else...


----------



## aaranddeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaranddeeman*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/510#post_22601320
> 
> 
> Ok. And then use sheet metal screws? Because if the screw has to go through, then it will pass through the screen fabric..
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah and the square tubes are not perfectly in line.. About 4mm difference. I may have to work around and do something else...



Never mind. I used the eye-hook method instead.


For those who want to know.

1. Get two eye-hooks form lowes/home depot (about 3" long)

2. Screw them into the two studs at each end where your screen goes. (make sure the appropriate height)

3. After you assemble the frame (and before the screen material), rest the bottom of top aluminum tube on to eye-hooks

4. Adjust horizontally and mark the eye-hook holes on the bottom of aluminum frame.

5. Drill the through hole at the markings.

6. Inseer a bolt of about 1.5" and fix it with a nut into the drilled hole (Top of the bolt is on the top and the bottom portion hanging out (and tightened with the nut).

7. Insert the hanging part of the bold into the eyehooks when you are ready.


----------



## Project H

can more ppl post of pictures of their jamestown screens? i keep heraring stuff about the quality and the framing having imperfections. My room is not blacked out so i would prefer a nice framing/trim on a fixed-frame screen. also are ppl still having issues with stretching the material?


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

The quality of my photography has really suffered since I let my older camera die and decided only to use an iPhone. I really need to buy a new camera. All my pictures of my theater suck because of the dark contrasts. I'd have to get right up on the frame for you to even see it on the wall.


With that kind of closeup I'm sure it would look like crap.


Yes, stretching the screen was/is a hassle. I finally got the wrinkles out and (I think) the seasonal change in humidity put some back.


I will offer this meager advice:


Advice #1. After you stretch the screen as best you can on the floor, *HANG IT and restretch it* while it is on the wall before you cut the tabs. It's certainly a hassle to hinge it out and use a stubby screwdriver to make tension adjustments while it's on the wall., but laying frame does not equate to hanging frame. Hanging frame has a different tension. If you spend hours getting the screen perfect while it's in the floor, your heart will break after you hang it.


Advice #2. Just get it as close as you can and don't worry about it. You don't see minor wrinkles when the screen is illuminated by the projector. Mainly it's those cursed above-the-screen stage lights that draw attention to the screen flaws when the projector is off.


I've had a couple hundred guests through my theater, some of them critical a-holes. Nobody has ever noticed the soft tension spot on my screen. Nobody but me. It drives me batsh!t, but there's a point where I fix one wrinkle and create two new ones. Gah.


----------



## aaranddeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Project H*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/540#post_22609823
> 
> 
> can more ppl post of pictures of their jamestown screens? i keep heraring stuff about the quality and the framing having imperfections. My room is not blacked out so i would prefer a nice framing/trim on a fixed-frame screen. also are ppl still having issues with stretching the material?



Consider all the advices by cshawnmcdonald. He is spot on.


As for imperfections. The back of the screen really looks DIY. Not so on the front. I do have a minor misalignment of the two bottom frame pieces that created a step of about 1-2mm where they meet in the middle. But it is at the bottom and I know so I see it.

I did not cut the tabs. I have instead run a continuous tape (standard 3M transparent 2") over it after folding them inwards.


And yes, hang to test. Makes lot of difference. I guess I have near perfect stretch. I don't know if it will create wrinkles over time and if I need to re-stretch. But for now it is as flat and smooth as it can.


The screen material also stinks bad. I was getting headaches for couple of days and I was confused. Then I realized it is that smell. I spray something pleasant to mask it. Hope the stink goes away in few weeks.


----------



## Project H

Did any of you guys consider the visual apex fixed framed screens? 1.1 gain in cinema white? im leaning towards this due to the hassle of the Jamestown screens. On the setup videos of the Visual Apex screens they seem to be built pretty nicely with easy set up. 120 for 379 plus additional 15% off through the end of the year...


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaranddeeman*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/540#post_22619258
> 
> 
> I do have a minor misalignment of the two bottom frame pieces that created a step of about 1-2mm where they meet in the middle. But it is at the bottom and I know so I see it.



Me also.


I didn't notice it for months until I channeled up a news station that had a low yellow crawl line at the bottom. Haven't noticed it since unless I was looking for it.


----------



## Alexdad54

Hi, I'm ready to pull the trigger on a 92" Jamestown screen but just wanted to get some advice first. My Epson 8350 is mounted on a high shelf at the back of a very small room with 9'7" from the lens to the screen. There is only one small window with blinds so it's got good light control. My question is related to whether the matte white that I was planning on ordering will be too bright for the room as we'll be sitting about 8-9' from the screen. It's closer than I'd like but I have no other options. Any and all advice appreciated.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

Sorry if I'm a bit slow to respond to your question about your Epson possibly being too bright.


I had a bunch of similar crises i needed to take care of: Namely I have too much money in my bank account, my wife's boobs are too big, Scarlett Johansson won't stop sexting me naked pictures of herself, and my kids are embarrassing me with their straight A report cards.


Yes, Alexdad, that *is* a short throw distance and yes, you do have a light cannon in the 8350, but I'm pretty sure the screen won't actually ignite into flames.


Past that, I defer to the AVS braintrust. Can a picture be too bright?


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

Dude, are you sure that size screen is even possible at that throw distance?


I'm having a hard time making it work on the calculator.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/Epson-PowerLite_Home_Cinema_8350-projection-calculator-pro.htm


----------



## Alexdad54

I should have your problems! LOL!

I'm pretty sure it'll work, I hooked up my laptop to the Epson yesterday using the wall where the screen will hang and I got a beautiful image that ranged from 90" to 94", with 94" being almost to the walls. Definition and colour were great.


----------



## Alexdad54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alexdad54*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/540#post_22627906
> 
> 
> I should have your problems! LOL!
> 
> I'm pretty sure it'll work, I hooked up my laptop to the Epson yesterday using the wall where the screen will hang and I got a beautiful image that ranged from 90" to 94", with 94" being almost to the walls. Definition and colour were great.


I should add that I measured diagonally with a tape measure so it was a bit of a rough estimate.....I also tried with the Epson calculator and it didn't work for me either but it did when I actually tried it.

Should I go for a smaller screen as well then?


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

Okay, I'm confused.


I didn't know Jamestown made a 96 incher, so I was assuming that was a custom size.


Are we talking 96" to the outside edge of the velvet frame? Or the actual screen real estate?


----------



## Alexdad54

Nope, it's a regular 92" Jamestown screen I was thinking of getting not a 96"'er. Their website says: "This is a 92 inch viewable custom design Jamestown Home Theater Screen in 16:9 wide screen format. With Viewable dimensions of 45" by 80" and total dimensions of 52" by 87".


If I use this calculator the size seems to work: http://www.da-lite.com/products/projection_calculator.php 


Assuming this size will work, will a matte white with a 1:2 gain be too bright?


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

Yep. I need to learn to read. Don't know where I got 96,


Okay, if it sizes, then it sizes.


Back to the man's question: Can a projector be too bright? Will a grey screen suck a little of the overblow out of a short throw?


----------



## sksahai

*Still waiting.....*










Ordered 120 inch gray screen on October 10, 2012

Email confirmation 10/10 said first week November (11/2)

First excuse on 11/02: suppliers are not delivering the goods, will be there week of 11/12

Second excuse 11/26: Relative in the hospital just before thanksgiving, will ship this week.

*Lets see if I get it before 2013!!*






































At 31 business days and counting!









What's the deal with healthcare in Tennessee?? He has a huge family that keeps ending up in the hospital!


I don't understand why the man just can't be honest and upfront and say it will take 30 to 40 business days. I doubt that he would lose much business, as those in the know would have already done their due dilegence and know that 2 months is the average tiem he takes.


Can someone please post pictures of the way you drilled the holes and install pics of the back. Most of the posts state not to use the hardware he supplies.


aaranddeeman, pics of the eyehook method? I can't visualize it from your description.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

Like I said a couple pages back, the time has come for James to grow the business out of his garage. He needs to hire an assistant before ill will comes boomeranging back at his bottom line.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sksahai*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/540#post_22632649
> 
> 
> Can someone please post pictures of the way you drilled the holes and install pics of the back. Most of the posts state not to use the hardware he supplies.
> 
> aaranddeeman, pics of the eyehook method? I can't visualize it from your description.



Dude, I'm travelling on bidnezz. I'll try to get some pics up Friday.


Taking it off the wall will present me with yet another stretching opportunity.


----------



## sksahai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cshawnmcdonald*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/540#post_22632761
> 
> 
> Dude, I'm travelling on bidnezz. I'll try to get some pics up Friday.
> 
> Taking it off the wall will present me with yet another stretching opportunity.




No worries, doubt my screen will show up before then!


----------



## Movieaddict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sksahai*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/540#post_22632649
> 
> *Still waiting.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered 120 inch gray screen on October 10, 2012
> 
> Email confirmation 10/10 said first week November (11/2)
> 
> First excuse on 11/02: suppliers are not delivering the goods, will be there week of 11/12
> 
> Second excuse 11/26: Relative in the hospital just before thanksgiving, will ship this week.
> *Lets see if I get it before 2013!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 31 business days and counting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the deal with healthcare in Tennessee?? He has a huge family that keeps ending up in the hospital!
> 
> I don't understand why the man just can't be honest and upfront and say it will take 30 to 40 business days.



I feel like I would have wrote this lol I also ordered a 120 inch but white screen on October 10th also. I got the same excuses 2 relatives were in the hospital and supplier problems. This guy must seriously have bad health in his family cause I think others posted him saying the same back before I even ordered. The week before thanksgiving I called on that Thursday and was told it would be done that Friday or Saturday. It's now almost 2 weeks later... I finally got a tracking number today and looks like I will finally get it on Thursday.


From the time I ordered it on October 10th to when I will receive it it took 50 days... Pretty messed up considering when I talked to him before I ordered he said 13-15 days before it would be shipped. I was about ready to ask for my money back to this weekend if he still was giving excuses. 4 times longer than what he originally said is just crazy. I hate to see what happens if an order is ever messed up!!


----------



## Mr.G

I recently finished helping my niece install her new home theater. I gave her a bunch of suggestions for screen manufacturers and she eventually opted for the inexpensive Elite SableFrame CineWhite 120" screen for $340.


By the time I got to her home she and her husband had already put it together. I was pleasantly surprised at the quality of the frame and screen material. They mentioned the hardest part was stretching the screen material which is true of just about any screen.


Once I got their Panasonic AR100U projector up and running we were all pleased with the image - both from the prime viewing area and off-axis, it looked really good. It seems like an excellent bang for the buck. She purchased it at the projectorscreenstore.com website with free shipping.


----------



## aaranddeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sksahai*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/540#post_22632649
> 
> *Still waiting.....*
> 
> aaranddeeman, pics of the eyehook method? I can't visualize it from your description.



Now the screen is hung and I will not be bringing it down.

BTW I picked that idea from one of the DIY (spandex) threads. I will try and find the thread that has pictures.


Let me make an wordy attempt to give you the picture once again..










1. Eye hooks go in to studs on the wall. The through hole is horizontal to the ceiling and ground (Imagine that you have to shove a long thing stick through it with the ends of the stick touching one to the ceiling and other to the ground).

2. On the screen aluminum frame, you have screws that go on the wood. The hanging screw hole that you will make will be on the sides that are open. (Those will face the ceiling and ground when the screen will be hung)

3. Make the holes in the aluminum frame only after eye hooks are on the wall, the frame is assembled (no screen stretched) and positioned on the eye hooks to take appropriate markings.

4. Before final assembly tighten the screws with nut (I used 1/4 20 1.5" bolt and nut. 2 Nos).


Hope this helps..


Edit : Ok found the thread/post I was talking about. Check the second picture from this post


----------



## RSeiler308

Which screen would you suggest for use with a ViewSonic Pro8200, seating area about 9'-14' from screen, room is about 16' deep.

Primary use will be movies and games, room has windows, but they will have blackout treatment. Some ambient light during the

day is sure to be present, but not so much during movies. The ceiling is low at 82", and the calculators tell me that I'll need to hang

the pj about 16" from the ceiling which is lower than I'd like. Currently have a medium gray wall that I can project onto once the pj arrives,

but it is limited to 48" in height. A 100" screen would be about 17" from the ceiling and 18" above the floor. Any suggestions are welcome,

I am clueless as this is my first projector. Thanks.


----------



## sksahai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sksahai*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/540#post_22632649
> 
> *Still waiting.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered 120 inch gray screen on October 10, 2012
> 
> Email confirmation 10/10 said first week November (11/2)
> 
> First excuse on 11/02: suppliers are not delivering the goods, will be there week of 11/12
> 
> Second excuse 11/26: Relative in the hospital just before thanksgiving, will ship this week.
> *Lets see if I get it before 2013!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 31 business days and counting!


*Arrived on 11/30/2012 !!!!!!!!!!!!!







*

Going to have to wait a few weeks to put it up due to work/life etc..


----------



## sksahai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaranddeeman*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/540#post_22638686
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : Ok found the thread/post I was talking about. Check the second picture from this post



Got it! Thanks!

I'll take pics of my attempt to assemble/hang it and post them if it will help others.


----------



## sksahai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Movieaddict*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/540#post_22634156
> 
> 
> I feel like I would have wrote this lol I also ordered a 120 inch but white screen on October 10th also. I got the same excuses 2 relatives were in the hospital and supplier problems. This guy must seriously have bad health in his family cause I think others posted him saying the same back before I even ordered. The week before thanksgiving I called on that Thursday and was told it would be done that Friday or Saturday. It's now almost 2 weeks later... I finally got a tracking number today and looks like I will finally get it on Thursday.
> 
> From the time I ordered it on October 10th to when I will receive it it took 50 days... Pretty messed up considering when I talked to him before I ordered he said 13-15 days before it would be shipped. I was about ready to ask for my money back to this weekend if he still was giving excuses. 4 times longer than what he originally said is just crazy. I hate to see what happens if an order is ever messed up!!



Movieaddict, have you opened yours up? I am too busy to open mine, we both ordered 120 inchers on the same day, both shipping to Texas, I sure hope I got the gray screen and you the white screen!


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

As requested, how/where to install the Home Depot French Cleats.


Here is my Jamestown mounted in the theater.

 


The missus and I pulled the screen and hanged it in a convenient area of the basement that is still under construction. I have made four or five half-assed attempts to restretch the canvas while it was still hanging on the wall. While I was pulling the screen for pictures I figured it was an opportune time to get the damn thing stretched perfectly once and for all. We did. Perfect now. Again, for those of you who didn't read my other post, if you can stretch the screen while it's hanging, you'll get a lot better results. If you stretch it on the floor and get it perfect, as soon as you hang it, there's probably a different tension and you'll get ripples.


Note the shop light above the screen, shooting downward. This is the best way to create shadows that magnify ripples and bubbles. You'll quickly see what needs fixing.

 


Here is a picture of the right cleat (from the front... Left side of the back). I screwed through the center hole using the existing Jamestown hole and Jamestown screw. Then I drilled the left and right holes and used my own screws, matched for depth.

 


Of course, you want to either tape your drill bit or use a bit stop like this one to make sure you don't drill all the way through the velvet. It takes some arm pressure to power through drilling the metal tubing, and you don't want to come through the second wall of the aluminum frame with a heavy hand and then whip through the wood frame and damage the velvet.


----------



## Movieaddict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sksahai*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/540#post_22654848
> 
> 
> Movieaddict, have you opened yours up? I am too busy to open mine, we both ordered 120 inchers on the same day, both shipping to Texas, I sure hope I got the gray screen and you the white screen!



Yup set mine up the same day I got it and got the white one I ordered. Finally got my room all set up now I just need to paint the room and carpet the platform.


----------



## Alexdad54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cshawnmcdonald*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/540#post_22628024
> 
> 
> Yep. I need to learn to read. Don't know where I got 96,
> 
> Okay, if it sizes, then it sizes.
> 
> Back to the man's question: Can a projector be too bright? Will a grey screen suck a little of the overblow out of a short throw?



Thanks for your help, I finally decided to order an Elite ELTER92WH1 Sable Frame Series 92" Screen in white as I wanted to get it before Xmas and all the comments about delays with Jamestown put me off. It was in the same ballpark for pricing and shipping in Canada and it should be here by the end of the week. It will be interesting to see what teh brightness level is...stay tuned...


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alexdad54*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/540#post_22661260
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help, I finally decided to order an Elite ELTER92WH1 Sable Frame Series 92" Screen in white as I wanted to get it before Xmas and all the comments about delays with Jamestown put me off. It was in the same ballpark for pricing and shipping in Canada and it should be here by the end of the week. It will be interesting to see what teh brightness level is...stay tuned...



Hey, you could get a Jamestown screen delivered before Christmas.


Christmas 2016.


Good luck, brother. Let us know how it turns out (including ship time).


----------



## aaranddeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cshawnmcdonald*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/540#post_22656107
> 
> 
> Of course, you want to either tape your drill bit or use a bit stop like this one to make sure you don't drill all the way through the velvet. It takes some arm pressure to power through drilling the metal tubing, and you don't want to come through the second wall of the aluminum frame with a heavy hand and then whip through the wood frame and damage the velvet.



My 2 cents.

Do not drill with the aluminum tubing attached to the wood. just remove all the screws, take it away and drill where ever and however you want.

This will avoid two things.

1. Drilling through the wood frame.

2. Getting the aluminum bur on your screen and the possible damage due to that..


----------



## Project H

How do these screens stack up to the Visual Apex screens which are in the same price range?


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Project H*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/570#post_22687352
> 
> 
> How do these screens stack up to the Visual Apex screens which are in the same price range?



Kinda like this:


----------



## b8b




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cshawnmcdonald*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/570#post_22688766
> 
> 
> Kinda like this:
> 
> /quote]
> 
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for my screen, need one in time for Christmas... not sure I should wait for Jamestown anymore or just cancel and find another.
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Suggestions? Anything comparable in price and quality?


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

Nothing comparable in price, which is why we're all here commiserating about the slow shipments.


The VisualApex screens that ProjectH mentioned are about $90 more, and I'm sure they are more likely to ship before Jesus returns.


There was something about the corners of the frames on the Visual Apex screens that bugged me when I Googled the reviews, but if you like 'em... Mozeltov.


----------



## soulcamp

I ordered my screen on Nov. 13. I never even got a confirmation email that my order had been received - only a confirmation of payment from PayPal.


I called on Nov. 29 and was told the same story as everyone else. He couldn't confirm a ship date, but said they'd be working through the weekend to get caught back up and thought maybe my screen would ship by the end of the week. Told me to send him an email and he'd look up my order and get back to me by the end of the day. That was 2 weeks ago. I've still heard nothing.


Just send him a final email. If I don't get a response by the end of the day, I will be initiating the refund process on PayPal and shopping for another screen. There is NO excuse for a lack of communication with your customers, especially when they've paid in advance.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

You are 100% correct, Soulcamp.


You are saying -- almost verbatim -- what I said when I was in your shoes. If there's a difference between you and I, it was that I said to myself, "GEE DEE IT!!! If I don't hear back from him by this afternoon, I'm going to-- Oh. Look. There's an email from James."


I'm not making excuses for James. He absolutely needs to get his fecal matter gathered. He is absolutely pissing people off with his Bubba business demeanor.


I will meagerly offer the following:


* He's not a scammer. If you find enough patience/tolerance/Bourbon you *will* get your screen and it's a nice screen.


* He's a bubba, making screens out in the workshop behind the house by himself. If you cancel your order, it only means somebody else will get their screen a day earlier. Right or wrong (and I vote _wrong_) this is James' business plan. Clear $500 a day, every day he feels like working until the monkey dies.


* You can't currently find a competitive screen this nice for this cheap. The discount is because it's going to take forever to ship and you're not going to get the communication you'd expect from a "real" business.


Sorry man. Most of us following this thread have been in your shoes, Soulcamp. No one could blame you if you bail and pay a few more dollars for a faster shipment.


----------



## soulcamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cshawnmcdonald*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/570#post_22694702
> 
> 
> You are 100% correct, Soulcamp.
> 
> You are saying -- almost verbatim -- what I said when I was in your shoes. If there's a difference between you and I, it was that I said to myself, "GEE DEE IT!!! If I don't hear back from him by this afternoon, I'm going to-- Oh. Look. There's an email from James."



Guess what appeared in my inbox about an hour ago?


I'm going to wait for my screen. I still need to finish painting the room, so I'm in no hurry. Just figured I'd give him one more ping from a peeved customer, though it doesn't seem like it'll matter. He doesn't appear to possess much business-saavy. If he's so backlogged to the point where he can't even reply to email, and hasn't yet figured out that he could easily hire a couple of people to help him out and eventually take over production while he sits back and watches movies on his own screen most of the day, I doubt my email will do the trick.


If my screen actually makes it out by the beginning of next week, as he claims, I guess I'll just have myself another Christmas present.


----------



## chadcj7

I recently received my 120" screen from JT. I went with the Seymour screen and black backing. I have it setup but still need to tighten one area. It took me about 4 weeks to get this but I had to call and email him several times.


Mini Review:


Good-- I will say that the screen quality is superb. I work for a company that resells Da-Lites and this is as good if not better. I was using a bed sheet for my screen and even though that looked good this just made my new Panny 8000 look even better. My wife was even impressed. The black velvet was done very nicely as well.


Bad-- The screws that he gave with the screen were not the best. I am actually going to replace them with a different screw as when I screwed them in to the wood they just kept spinning and I didn't feel like they are holding things together to securely. I will report back once I change the screws out. Because of the screws not feeling very secure the framing seemed some what shaky. He also said that there was predrilled holes but he must have forgot about some of them.


Overall putting the screen together was not very hard. I think I am also going to change how I mount it to the wall. I haven't decided on this yet though. Overall for the price I am very happy with the screen. I think after adding a better screw for the construction I will much happier.


I am in sales and I am very inpatient so the wait was killing me. I will say it was worth the wait


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

Only four weeks? What, are you James' brother-in-law or something, Chad?










Yeah, you are correct about the screws. This is from memory -- but I think there is something in the instructions about just tightening them to "snug" and not putting the gorilla arm to them. They will strip if you over-do it. I think he's using a hardwood like ash that crumbles instead of stretching under the torque of the screw thread.


IMHO, when the screws are tightened to "snug" there's plenty of rigidity in the frame and plenty of friction kiss to hold the screen tabs in place, but YMMV. I understand why you think that. I'm pretty sure I stripped a couple screws, and I also took a sample of the provide JT screw to HD and bought the next fattest one to replace my overtightens, just in case. (I was there buying extra screws for the French Cleats anyway, so why not?)


Thanks for the comparison to Da-Lites as well, Chad. It's tough to get apples-to-apples comparisons on screens. Much more likely that people will run multiple projectors on the same screen than multiple screens on the same projector.


----------



## chriscmore

If you can handle the wait, his screens are worth it for this price class. You get a much better, higher quality product for less money than the imported Chinese junk with inflated margins that plagues our industry. The only value competition is if you do a full DIY build.


If you either can't stand the wait or have a little more room in the budget, then the next best value is Carada's Precision series. These two company's products put your money into the product instead of sales channels, and are what I always recommend to my friends and families, of course when appropriate.










Cheers,

Chris


----------



## chadcj7

LOL....no I am not his brother in law or any relation to him. I just called him multiple times to follow up on the deadlines that he gave me. That is the sales guy in me







! My screws just kept spinning and spinning even after tightening them up. I feel it will hold but I want to put something in that is a little more secure feeling


The da-lites that I have seen at work are mostly conference rooms and they are not always super high def projectors but my image seems to be better then what I have seen


----------



## Alexdad54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cshawnmcdonald*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/540#post_22662152
> 
> 
> Hey, you could get a Jamestown screen delivered before Christmas.
> 
> Christmas 2016.
> 
> Good luck, brother. Let us know how it turns out (including ship time).



Well, my Elite Sableframe 92" screen arrived in less than two weeks (via an Amazon seller in Canada - TechDepot) and putting it up was fairly easy, did it myself in less than two hours. Hanging was extremely easy, just two clips to screw into the wall studs but of course, I hadn't done my homework and hung it far too high! I've lowered it but I still think I need to bring it down another 5 inches or so, as my seated position is very close. Fortunately you can't see the holes in the wall in the dark......









While the price difference was about $40 I I have no experience in different screens so I can't say if it is better or not but it's very bright (maybe a bit too bright?) and colors are very vivid. I'm going to re-calibrate with the WOW disc and see if I can tone it down a bit....

Many thanks for all your help!


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

Wow, Alexdad. You got a screen in ten days!

*Ten Days.*

TEN DAYS.



James, are you reading this? Alexdad got his Elite in TEN (_echo: Ten.... ten... ten.._.) Days. (D_ays... days... days.._.)


Ten days Vs. Seven weeks.


 


I guess we now lose you to this thread, Alexdad: http://www.avsforum.com/t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1350


----------



## Alexdad54












What can I say? I am currently on vacation and needed to get it asap!

Also, it seemed a lot easier to hang......now stretching it and using the fasteners was quite a hassle (I was actually thinking of another word than hassle...).


Now though I have to drill another set of holes because it was still too high. I'm looking at the bottom of the screen being 32" from the floor as I'm sitting in a low-slung Ikea chair. Is this perhaps too low? The screen is 50" in height....


----------



## PurdueCanon

Ordered on Nov 16, still waiting.


----------



## Boots Rojas

Spoke to James yesterday via email told me 10-15 days if I order today. I could not sleep so I just ordered the 130 white after reading this thread. Hey it is Chritsmas










This is my first screen and now I will need my first projector to go along with it.

I will have very little ambient light to deal with. Have up to 20' for throw distance. Seating will be at 12'

Going to paint the ceiling flat black


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

  



Welcome to Purgatory, Red Boots.


It won't be 15 days. It will be seven weeks. But... Welcome.


----------



## Boots Rojas

Ha! Yea figured so much so.

No worries gives me some time to get the area together.

I'm looking at the Panasonic PT-AR100U Projector

or any projector for that matter. Hoping to catch a good after Christmas sale on something, or even a refurb unit.


Thanks for the welcome. I'm new to all this, so a work in progress for sure


----------



## PurdueCanon

Assuming the ups estimated delivery date is correct, mine will arrive 35 work days from my order date.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PurdueCanon*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/570#post_22746113
> 
> 
> Assuming the ups estimated delivery date is correct, mine will arrive 35 work days from my order date.



Are you only going to watch movies on "working days?"

 


So... 35 working days = seven weeks, or.... subtracting Thanksgiving and Christmas... Eight weeks.


Thanks for the update, Purdue. It helps RedBoots and others to "get their minds right."


----------



## PurdueCanon

My original quote was 10-15 workdays so I assumed Boots was the same. UPS did update today, so it will actually be closer to 30 workdays than 35.


----------



## Boots Rojas

Can someone please have hillcrest6 email me [email protected]


Thanks in advance. I didn't realize I only get 2 pm's a day


----------



## soulcamp

Got my UPS tracking notice on Dec. 24. UPS says it actually shipped Dec. 27. It is due to arrive Jan. 3. I ordered it on Nov. 13. Was told it would ship by Dec. 7, than again by Dec. 17. If nothing happens to delay shipping, actual delivery time will be 7 weeks & 2 days from the date of order.


10-15 days, my ass. Poor customer communication is one thing. Flat out lying is quite another. Even if my screen is perfect and worth twice the price I paid, I still can't recommend Jamestown Screens to anyone else. His business demeanor is simply unacceptable.


----------



## aaranddeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soulcamp*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/570#post_22748610
> 
> 
> Got my UPS tracking notice on Dec. 24. UPS says it actually shipped Dec. 27. It is due to arrive Jan. 3. I ordered it on Nov. 13. Was told it would ship by Dec. 7, than again by Dec. 17. If nothing happens to delay shipping, actual delivery time will be 7 weeks & 2 days from the date of order.
> 
> 10-15 days, my ass. Poor customer communication is one thing. Flat out lying is quite another. Even if my screen is perfect and worth twice the price I paid, I still can't recommend Jamestown Screens to anyone else. His business demeanor is simply unacceptable.



By going through this thread you knew it is gonna be not 10-15 days but like 5 weeks

You still ordered because of the rave reviews people have posted

You accept the quality by saying "_my screen is perfect and worth twice the price I paid_"

And then say "_still can't recommend Jamestown Screens to anyone else_"

You have to take your pick buddy...


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

Au contraire, mon frere.


Campy can be pleased with product and grumpy about the buying experience.


The custom-order, cash-up-front buying experience is an exercise in trust. Trust is -- by its nature -- stressful. James has a way of making the exercise in trust just about as stressful as it can be while still eventually delivering the product.


Campy would assert that it need not be as stressful as James makes it. As do I.


I have no illusions that James hired somebody to do his web site and has no idea how to change it to reflect actual manufacturing times. But really.... really... REALLY... It's 2012. When somebody shoots you Three hunnert and fiddy through the interwebs, that warrants an email back that says, "Got it. Thanks. Your order is in the queue."


Minimum. _Minimum._ "I got it. Thanks. Your order is in the queue."


----------



## soulcamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cshawnmcdonald*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/570#post_22749546
> 
> 
> I have no illusions that James hired somebody to do his web site and has no idea how to change it to reflect actual manufacturing times.



Ah, but according to Red Boots above, he quoted him 10-15 days OVER THE PHONE. That's not a lack of technological prowess. That's flat out deception. Just like I was told twice over the phone that my screen would ship within a week and it didn't.


There comes a point in time when your business practices overshadow the quality of your product and when word of mouth (which is the primary driver for his business in the first place) no longer works in your favor. For me, that time has come. My screen has shipped and hopefully, I will be satisfied with my purchase. But his verbal deception to Red Boots over the phone was the straw that broke the camel, as far as I'm concerned. If my order hadn't already shipped, I would have canceled it. If he had been honest with RB and said, "We've been backed up over the holidays and we're trying to get caught up, but our turnaround times are still around 6 weeks," then I'd be fine. But he didn't. He didn't want to lose his business (and his money) and so he lied. That's unacceptable, no matter how good of a value his product is.


My personal recommendation to RB is to cancel your order and look elsewhere. I simply don't trust James and I can't recommend him.


----------



## Boots Rojas

It was via email he told me 10-15 days, but I feel what your saying. I didn't ask or question him about it. Maybe I can't handle the truth is why









Maybe it would of pissed him off & he would have taken even longer? All I know is I didn't want to be the one to find out!

I agree it probably isn't the correct way to do business. Also with the super bowl coming up I would think he would be a little busier & backed up then usual.


----------



## bpski

Ordered mine nov 19. Was told via email two times will be finisshed in a few days. Still has not been shipped. I cancellled my order today and filed a disput with paypal. I paid more for my new one,but I do not care as I need my screen now. I would NOT reccomend jamestown to anyone regardless of price vs quality because to me integrity is worth something.


----------



## Project H

anymore pictures of the finished product? im curious to see the quality.


----------



## kw33mn

Question unrelated to shipping / production time (it took mine about 3 weeks from order time to arrival time back in August, not too bad).


I have a 106" white Jamestown screen in our basement. The finished product is great, but I've already had to take it down once to tighten the screen due to wrinkles, and it's in dire need yet again. It's a little frustrating to have to do this on what will appear to be an every-other-month basis. Has anyone else had these same issues? Is this just "the way it's going to be" and there's not much we can do about it? Or does anyone have a magic bullet to keep these wrinkles from forming? I can't think of anything (and I'm guessing being in the basement it might be a humidity issue or something along those lines) but would love to hear from anyone else who might be having similar issues.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

There are definitely humidity factors at play, KayDub. Definitely.


Not only with the wood itself, but I think the humidity flexing does something to loosen the frame screws to allow slippage. I'm probably full of crap about that. I probably just forgot to tighten a couple screws the last time I tightened, and said "Holy crap! Must be the humidity and not my age-addled brain!" the last time I restretched and found that I actually had a bunch of loose screws.

 


I think I finally worked out my re-stretching issues. (I _think_. Time will tell.) It seems to be holding this time.


Again, try to stretch it *while it's hanging* somewhere. You'll get a truer stretch than the floor-hang-floor-hang routine.


----------



## Boots Rojas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cshawnmcdonald*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/600#post_22753551
> 
> 
> There are definitely humidity factors at play, KayDub. Definitely.
> 
> Not only with the wood itself, but I think the humidity flexing does something to loosen the frame screws to allow slippage. I'm probably full of crap about that. I probably just forgot to tighten a couple screws the last time I tightened, and said "Holy crap! Must be the humidity and not my age-addled brain!" the last time I restretched and found that I actually had a bunch of loose screws.
> 
> 
> I think I finally worked out my re-stretching issues. (I _think_. Time will tell.) It seems to be holding this time.
> 
> Again, try to stretch it *while it's hanging* somewhere. You'll get a truer stretch than the floor-hang-floor-hang routine.










that's awesome


----------



## Project H

Any more feedback from folks that have the Jamestown screen? What's the quality like? How about the frame? Does it look cheap? How long does install take?


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

It does not look cheap.


Assembly probably took me every bit of 90 minutes. At least half of that was spent arguing with my wife about who was stretching in the wrong direction.


----------



## PurdueCanon

Mine arrived yesterday. (125" 2.35:1 w/Seymour AT material) It also took me about 90 minutes to assemble it and hang it on the wall. I still have some clean up to take care of, but overall, it was a straight forward process.

Earlier in this thread, it was recommended that you should buy the Home Depot french cleat. Mine actually came with 2 french cleats and they worked just fine.


I would recommend that you unpack the contents of the box somewhere other than the assembly area. I found several aluminum shavings from the predrilled holes on the floor during assembly. They didn't do any damage, but I can see how they could.




My overall impressions

For the price, I couldn't have found a comparable AT screen in this size and format.

I was surprised the top and bottom came in 2 pieces, but that's probably due to shipping costs for longer boxes.


I ordered on 11/16/12 and received the screen on 1/2/13. My quote was 10-15 business days.

James was prompt to reply to emails and provided updates when requested. He was always polite, but unless his response includes a UPS tracking number, its probably not accurate.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

Yes. Not entirely sure but I think Jamestown adds the second French cleat at 110 inches. As long as you get two cleats, you're good.


But one cleat just isn't enough for a 100 incher. Balance is too precarious.


And you can't mix and match different brands of French cleats, so if you have to buy a second cleat, that means you have to buy two cleat sets.


----------



## PurdueCanon

That makes sense.


I wasn't expecting it to come with them, so it was a nice surprise.


----------



## soulcamp

My screen arrived today. Probably get around to hanging it this weekend...


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soulcamp*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/600#post_22780824
> 
> 
> My screen arrived today. Probably get around to hanging it this weekend...




Seven weeks and two days - three holidays.= Just under seven weeks.


Thanks for the ping, Soulcamp.


----------



## PurdueCanon

I didn't notice this until I went to dial in the projector last night, but my screen frame was not square. I had to take it down, square it up and restretch the screen fabric. Probably a rookie mistake not to check this during assembly. Hopefully this post helps the next guy.


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpski*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/570#post_22751709
> 
> 
> Ordered mine nov 19. Was told via email two times will be finisshed in a few days. Still has not been shipped. I cancellled my order today and filed a disput with paypal. I paid more for my new one,but I do not care as I need my screen now. I would NOT reccomend jamestown to anyone regardless of price vs quality because to me integrity is worth something.



Damn! This dude was pissed! Signed into AVS forum and his only post was to ***** about Jamestown. Kinda funny how pissed off people really get. I am no angel either but nothing like that. haha


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

  


I was there too. I came about as close as you can get without pulling the plug.


----------



## Pain Infliction

I have been told the same thing as everybody else has and I guess that is why I have not gotten mad. Maybe if there was not a wonderful forum to hear everybody elses experiences it might be a different story. I do really wish it would ship out. I call yesterday to see whats up and James seem ummm......really busy lets just say. It seems like he has received a lot of these calls or something haha. He said that it should ship out this weekend, but I know that is not going to happen. If it does, I will come back on here and eat my own words. I hope it is here for the superbowl or the nfc and afc championship games. Maybe the Texans will be in those but probably not. Damn patriots!


----------



## domingos38

GO Patriots


----------



## soulcamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PurdueCanon*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/600#post_22781467
> 
> 
> I didn't notice this until I went to dial in the projector last night, but my screen frame was not square. I had to take it down, square it up and restretch the screen fabric. Probably a rookie mistake not to check this during assembly. Hopefully this post helps the next guy.



Mine was absolutely square before stretching the screen, but it was a little off afterwards. Not enough that it probably matters, though.


Overall, it looks nice for the price. The frame definitely is off where the top and bottom pieces join in the center. Not a huge deal, but noticeable. The stretching process is a pain in the ass. My knuckles are still sore.


Also, mine is 120" and only came with one French cleat. It's not adequate, as the cleat is held by three screws in fairly soft wood. I don't trust it will last long. Will probably look at other mounting options in the coming week.


Is it worth $260? Sure. Is it comparable to a $1000 screen. Not even close.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

One cleat for a 120"?


Uh oh. Better talk nice about James in this thread or he'll short your cleats.


----------



## PurdueCanon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soulcamp*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/600#post_22809194
> 
> 
> Mine was absolutely square before stretching the screen, but it was a little off afterwards. Not enough that it probably matters, though.
> 
> 
> Overall, it looks nice for the price. The frame definitely is off where the top and bottom pieces join in the center. Not a huge deal, but noticeable. The stretching process is a pain in the ass. My knuckles are still sore.
> 
> 
> Also, mine is 120" and only came with one French cleat. It's not adequate, as the cleat is held by three screws in fairly soft wood. I don't trust it will last long. Will probably look at other mounting options in the coming week.
> 
> 
> Is it worth $260? Sure. Is it comparable to a $1000 screen. Not even close.



I have the same feeling. It was worth the price, but you are not getting a professionally designed and constructed screen. You are paying another handyman to build a DIY frame for you. It was worth the time savings for me since I had other projects to complete, but I'll probably build something else or buy a real screen in a year or 2.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Any tips for keeping the screen straight when stretching? Or making it straight after stretching it?


----------



## Unacceptable

So who's the most recent recipient of a Jamestown screen and when did they order? I'm trying to figure out how late mine will be.


I ordered mine exactly five weeks ago tomorrow and nobody replies to any of my emails asking about a ship date but thanks to this thread, I'm assuming he's working his nuts off in a shed somewhere and not dead and gone . Damn sure NOT how I run my business but to each his own, I guess.


----------



## aaranddeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cshawnmcdonald*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/600#post_22810375
> 
> 
> One cleat for a 120"?
> 
> 
> Uh oh. Better talk nice about James in this thread or he'll short your cleats.



Yes. I got one cleat as well. It's lying somewhere...

As I mentioned before I used simplistic eye-hook method..


----------



## aaranddeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PurdueCanon*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/600#post_22811497
> 
> 
> I have the same feeling. It was worth the price, but you are not getting a professionally designed and constructed screen. You are paying another handyman to build a DIY frame for you. It was worth the time savings for me since I had other projects to complete, but I'll probably build something else or buy a real screen in a year or 2.



Let's say it this way " We supported a small business" (in a true sense and not with any political propaganda)..


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Unacceptable*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/600#post_22813197
> 
> 
> So who's the most recent recipient of a Jamestown screen and when did they order? I'm trying to figure out how late mine will be.
> 
> 
> I ordered mine exactly five weeks ago tomorrow and nobody replies to any of my emails asking about a ship date but thanks to this thread, I'm assuming he's working his nuts off in a shed somewhere and not dead and gone . Damn sure NOT how I run my business but to each his own, I guess.





I ordered mine on Dec 6th. What about you? i was told it will be shipped out this weekend. i just hope it gets here soon.


----------



## Unacceptable

December 7th. Ordered the Centerstage material. You?


Like I said, nobody over there can be bothered to reply to my inquiries, so who the hell knows? If it weren't for this thread, I'd be "warming up" right now with a short path to "incensed".


James needs to get out of the "build to order" model if he can't deliver on a deadline. I mean WTF, you're setting YOUR OWN DATE!


Stop selling your product and build up a - wait for it..... - INVENTORY! When you build three or four screen sizes with two screen material types, there's simply no other way to run that business.


Why he insists on pre-selling is beyond me because eventually the reputation you develop for being late overwhelms the reputation for quality. Sell what ya got and when demand goes up, HIRE MORE PEOPLE to restock your inventory. This really is Business 101. Sheesh.


I'd be mortified if there were a thread like this about my company.


----------



## soulcamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaranddeeman*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/600#post_22813293
> 
> 
> Yes. I got one cleat as well. It's lying somewhere...
> 
> As I mentioned before I used simplistic eye-hook method..



I'm considering this method myself. However, it will probably require removing the screen material first in order to mount and level it, right?


How do you get it level anyway? I leveled the cleat on my wall, but I had to take it down three times and adjust the cleat on the screen side to get it even close to level. I'm thinking maybe a nut on the end of the bolts that you use to adjust up or down on each end?


----------



## aaranddeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soulcamp*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/600#post_22813689
> 
> 
> I'm considering this method myself. However, it will probably require removing the screen material first in order to mount and level it, right?
> 
> 
> How do you get it level anyway? I leveled the cleat on my wall, but I had to take it down three times and adjust the cleat on the screen side to get it even close to level. I'm thinking maybe a nut on the end of the bolts that you use to adjust up or down on each end?



Yup. For leveling first to make sure that the eye-hooks are in straight horizontal laser level line.

For any minor adjustments the nut on the bolts (along with washers if needed) should be used.


I did the mounting adjustments before stretching the material.


----------



## blipszyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/600#post_22813468
> 
> 
> I ordered mine on Dec 6th. What about you? i was told it will be shipped out this weekend. i just hope it gets here soon.


Ordered mine around the same time. Just got off the phone and was told that Seymour was out of stock and that I should've received an email explaining that. He also said he should be getting the material "mid-January" and then it's only a 2-3 day turnaround after that. Seems like his story changes each call. If I don't get some sort of tracking # next week, I'll be seriously considering canceling and ordering direct from Seymour.


Edit: Just checked Seymour's website and the Centerstage material is listed as "Out of Stock."


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blipszyc*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/600#post_22815935
> 
> 
> Seems like his story changes each call.


----------



## soulcamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaranddeeman*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/600#post_22814551
> 
> 
> Yup. For leveling first to make sure that the eye-hooks are in straight horizontal laser level line.
> 
> For any minor adjustments the nut on the bolts (along with washers if needed) should be used.
> 
> 
> I did the mounting adjustments before stretching the material.



I want to avoid completely redoing the screen, so I have another method I'm going to try first. I am going to replace the top aluminum beam that holds top left & right sides together (and subsequently holds the French cleat) with a 3/4" strip of hardwood like poplar or birch. They I can attach the French cleat to the hardwood and not worry about the screws only being held in by the tips in the soft wood of the frame.


----------



## aaranddeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soulcamp*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/600#post_22822686
> 
> 
> I want to avoid completely redoing the screen, so I have another method I'm going to try first. I am going to replace the top aluminum beam that holds top left & right sides together (and subsequently holds the French cleat) with a 3/4" strip of hardwood like poplar or birch. They I can attach the French cleat to the hardwood and not worry about the screws only being held in by the tips in the soft wood of the frame.



But eventually everything is ending in that soft wood no matter what you do.. (Unless you want to replace the wood frame..







)


One more option you might want to think (that I was initially planning). Use of cables (like those in the garage door)..

I was planning to drill through holes in both top and bottom aluminum frames at both left and right.

Insert two cables from the bottom (or one long like U shape from two bottom holes if you desire).

The two end that come out of top will run through small pulleys on the wall and then go to opposite sides (outside) and attach to a screw/J-hook or whatever is appropriate

You can attach the adjustable bolts (I have no idea what it is called. It as bold at both ends and you can rotate them to adjust the distance/length) to horizontally align the screen to the precision.


I hope I have confused you enough. But just read it few times and you know what I am saying..


----------



## --DANNY--

I paid for my order on *November 26th* and James thanked me for the order and informed me production time would be 13 to 14 business days.

On December 17th I emailed asking for an update on the order. I never received a reply.

On December 27th I again emailed asking for an update. James replied the next day stating they were closed through New Years but my screen was looking like the 4th and he would forward me the tracking number.

Now, January 14th, I am still awaiting any tracking number or update on the screen.


I will update this post when I receive more information or an update.


And I will definitely post my impression of this screen when it arrives... although the placebo effect may be massively taking place - as just about anything would look better than the textured tan wall that me, my family, and friends have been watching everything on for the past two months.


----------



## Pain Infliction

You ordered your screen a week and a couple of days before me. That means that I will not get it until about two weeks after you get yours. This sucks because I am hoping it is hear for the superbowl and my brother will be in town from the Marines and is going to Japan after that so I wont see him for two years, so if my screen is not here before then I am going to be really pissed! I speacial ordered my theater seats after I ordered the screen and they will be here next Monday *FOR SURE*.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Anybody received their screen yet? I was told that for sure it would ship out today and I never got the shipping email. Hopefully it did ship and was never sent an email but I am not going to count my chickens before they hatch.


----------



## Unacceptable

Still waiting.....


Apparently he's out of the Seymour AV material and waiting for more to arrive "mid-January" which at least matches with Chris' post in the Seymour thread about waiting on a new shipment.


Tick tock. Tick tock. I'm just glad I bought this spandex as a temp screen material....


----------



## Pain Infliction

I didn't get the seymour material so I do not know whats up. I have everybody including my Mother asking me if I have my screen yet. Everybody wants to watch a movie in my new theater. I just got my seats yesterday and they are great. Just one step closer.


----------



## --DANNY--

Today I received a tracking number for my order placed on November 26th.


----------



## Unacceptable




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *--DANNY--*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/630#post_22865651
> 
> 
> Today I received a tracking number for my order placed on November 26th.



Interesting.


Did you get the Seymour material or the regular?


----------



## --DANNY--

The regular cheaper material as I was assuming it would be the quicker option. I'm going to compare it to a few samples I have from Seymour when it arrives to see if it's worth the upgrade.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Ok I got my shipping notification today! This gives me a little bit of time to get the screen and have it setup for the Super Bowl party.


----------



## Unacceptable

Just checking in (still screenless) as week eight of my wait begins....


----------



## Pain Infliction

Expect it at about 9 and a half weeks. that seems to be how long they are taking. Mine comes in tomorrow. after I set up everything I will post my impressions.


----------



## Pain Infliction

I put together my screen last night and got all the wrinkles out and watch a movie. The picture quality looks great. The frame on the other hand needs to be leveled. I do not know how I am going to go about this without having to start over and retension the screen. Anybody have any advice?


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

Drink until it looks square.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Best advice I have ever received in life.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cshawnmcdonald*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/600#post_22772542
> 
> 
> It does not look cheap.
> 
> 
> Assembly probably took me every bit of 90 minutes. At least half of that was spent arguing with my wife about who was stretching in the wrong direction.



Literally, lmao over this.


nice one.


James


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soulcamp*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/600#post_22822686
> 
> 
> I want to avoid completely redoing the screen, so I have another method I'm going to try first. I am going to replace the top aluminum beam that holds top left & right sides together (and subsequently holds the French cleat) with a 3/4" strip of hardwood like poplar or birch. They I can attach the French cleat to the hardwood and not worry about the screws only being held in by the tips in the soft wood of the frame.



Wow, right when I thought I had struck gold for my need of a "custom" 86" screen to avoid the cost of an AT when I discovered jamestown...now these posts have me sweating bullets. I feel for you guys.


First of all: it says on his site that he uses "furniture grade plywood" for his frame, which of course you should have zero problems sinking and securing fasteners into. What gives with issues simply adhering a cleat, then?


Onward, these wait times are a bit absurd, as well. I'm a patient man, but two-plus months is pushing things for cutting a rectangle.


James


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaranddeeman*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/600#post_22829657
> 
> 
> But eventually everything is ending in that soft wood no matter what you do.. (Unless you want to replace the wood frame..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> One more option you might want to think (that I was initially planning). Use of cables (like those in the garage door)..
> 
> I was planning to drill through holes in both top and bottom aluminum frames at both left and right.
> 
> Insert two cables from the bottom (or one long like U shape from two bottom holes if you desire).
> 
> The two end that come out of top will run through small pulleys on the wall and then go to opposite sides (outside) and attach to a screw/J-hook or whatever is appropriate
> 
> You can attach the adjustable bolts (I have no idea what it is called. It as bold at both ends and you can rotate them to adjust the distance/length) to horizontally align the screen to the precision.
> 
> 
> I hope I have confused you enough. But just read it few times and you know what I am saying..



Use titebond to adhere the hardwood and skip the fasteners. Problem averted.


James


----------



## Pain Infliction

The Cleat goes on the metal frame not the wood. My screen is 12ft wide so that could be the issue with it flexing at the ends. I tried fixing it last night by loosening the screen on one side and tightening it on the other and it looks a little bit better. I don't really notice it if I am not looking at it. As far as the screw into the wood....I had no problems stripping the wood or anything like that. I have unscrewed and screwed about four times each screw. I would not be scared to order a screen from Jamestown but expect at leat a 9 week arrival.


----------



## soulcamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/630#post_22900687
> 
> 
> The Cleat goes on the metal frame not the wood. My screen is 12ft wide so that could be the issue with it flexing at the ends. I tried fixing it last night by loosening the screen on one side and tightening it on the other and it looks a little bit better. I don't really notice it if I am not looking at it. As far as the screw into the wood....I had no problems stripping the wood or anything like that. I have unscrewed and screwed about four times each screw. I would not be scared to order a screen from Jamestown but expect at leat a 9 week arrival.



The cleat is attached directly to the wood, as the metal frame has holes drilled in it such that the screws only pass through. When I disassembled mine and checked, the screws were only coming through the aluminum by about a 1/4" when the cleat was in place. I simply did not trust 3 screws, attached only by the last 1/4" of the tip, to hold my entire screen to the wall.


I tried replacing the aluminum with a 3/4" x 3/4" piece of wood, but even after pre-tapping, the screws split the wood. So I wound up going with a 1 1/2" x 3/4" piece of birch about 3' feet long. I had to drill a small hold to allow the bolt from the L-bracket to fit into, but otherwise, it fit fine. I wish I had taken a picture before I hung my screen, but basically I replaced the aluminum piece that connected the two top pieces of the frame with the birch board. Because the board was 3' long, the screws that hold it in are more evenly distributed across the frame. And by countersinking those screws, I was able to connect the cleat directly to the birch without its screws even touching the frame. In all, I am pretty satisfied that it will hold fast.


My screen is not square either, and I still have a few (barely noticeable) wrinkles. But the thing that distracts me the most is the split at the bottom where the two pieces of frame join. It is not only uneven, but light is reflected back from the screen there, making it quite noticeable when viewing viewing directly on center.


If I had it all to do over, I would probably just hire a local carpenter to build a screen using some DIY plans you can find online.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soulcamp*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/630#post_22904198
> 
> 
> The cleat is attached directly ultimately to the wood, .



Fixed it.


----------



## ellisr63

On my 134", I took a short section of 4x4 and mounted it to the wall with construction adhesive in the corners behind the screen and then took a couple of drywall screws and attached the screen frame(velvet area) to it.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/630#post_22906100
> 
> 
> On my 134", I took a short section of 4x4 and mounted it to the wall with construction adhesive in the corners behind the screen and then took a couple of drywall screws and attached the screen frame(velvet area) to it.



 

YOU SCREWED THROUGH THE VELVET FRONT???


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cshawnmcdonald*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/630#post_22906135
> 
> 
> 
> YOU SCREWED THROUGH THE VELVET FRONT???



Yup... With black screws you can not see it at all.


----------



## PurdueCanon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soulcamp*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/630#post_22904198
> 
> 
> But the thing that distracts me the most is the split at the bottom where the two pieces of frame join. It is not only uneven, but light is reflected back from the screen there, making it quite noticeable when viewing viewing directly on center.




That annoys me too. It is very noticeable and my eyes are drawn to it. No one else has mentioned it in my house, so maybe its just me.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/630#post_22906299
> 
> 
> Yup... With black screws you can not see it at all.




Duuuuuuuuude!


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




----------



## rekbones

Got my Jamestown 110" white screen installed today and it came out great. I ordered it on Dec 3 and the only reciept I got was from PayPal no email from James. I still had heard nothing by the 1st of the year and called a few times and left messages with no response. I sent an email requesting a call back or a refund and he finally called me with the excuse of an sick relative (I quess we have all heard that one) and would ship withing the week. Two more weeks went by and I put in a claim with PayPal as you only have 45 days after payment to put in a dispute and he has 20 days to respond. I recieved notice of shipment last Thur and it arrived on Tue. Today was the first chance to put it together and it took me about 2 1/2 hours (took my time and was very carefull with all the other advice). I used the single cleat with no problems and no wrinkles as of yet. Looks great compared to my old pull down with all the wrinkles. I would highly recomend the product but he has got to be a lot better with comunication


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

Hmmm. Looks like we have officially slipped from 7.x weeks into a solid 8 week ship time.


Thanks for sharing your ship dates, fellas.


----------



## Unacceptable

If mine SHIPS tomorrow it will be the very last day of week 8 for me.


I'm not holding my breath even though I was told it should ship this week.


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cshawnmcdonald*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/630#post_22906519
> 
> 
> Duuuuuuuuude!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cshawnmcdonald*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/630#post_22906585



I special ordered a 6" velvet border and my room is light controlled. The only one who knows it is there is me and my friend that helped hold it in place. I just went and turned on the lights and tried to find where they are... I could not even feel them till I found them. There is only one screw in each corner and of the 4 screws I was able to see one once I knew where it was. As far as the seam I noticed it when I put mine together and that was the last time I saw the seam.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Unacceptable*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/630#post_22907718
> 
> 
> If mine SHIPS tomorrow it will be the very last day of week 8 for me.
> 
> 
> I'm not holding my breath even though I was told it should ship this week.



Does that timespan subtract the Christmas "non-working days," Scepter?


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




----------



## Pain Infliction

Haha. You are a fool for that! hahahahaha


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

Just screwin' around.


No pun intended.


----------



## gregavi

Have any of you compared the Jamestown or Elite to the DIY Black Widow screen? It is what I have but I'm looking to upgrade.


If the differences in the screens is pretty much the screen material, can you not buy the material that is used on a $1k, $3k screen? I can buy the same leather they use to make a $10k sofa.


Just wondering.


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cshawnmcdonald*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/660#post_22908453
> 
> 
> Just screwin' around.
> 
> 
> No pun intended.



I was wondering where you were gettin all of those pictures with the words on them but the last picture gave it away.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregavi*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/660#post_22908476
> 
> 
> Have any of you compared the Jamestown or Elite to the DIY Black Widow screen? It is what I have but I'm looking to upgrade.
> 
> 
> If the differences in the screens is pretty much the screen material, can you not buy the material that is used on a $1k, $3k screen? I can buy the same leather they use to make a $10k sofa.
> 
> 
> Just wondering.



That's pretty much what I did by using Seymour A/V AT material with a Jamestown frame - much cheaper than a Seymour or SMX screen, but I got the AT material that I wanted. Now of course Jamestown offers the Seymour material as an option from the get go. But you could do the same thing with other materials, assuming you could buy the material separately.


----------



## Unacceptable

So I was told last week it would ship then (week 8) and then early this week was told it would ship this week. So....


Week 9 ticks to a close and still no screen... tick tock.... tick tock....


----------



## Pain Infliction

it took every bit of 9 and a half weeks to have mine ship.


----------



## Orangeballer

I think I've now read the entire thread and have a few quick questions. This is my first HT.


1) I'm all about bang for your buck and the Jamestown screens seem to fit the bill. I need it to be AT so I'd ask for the Seymour material, is that right? I don't see any mention of that option either on his site or Ebay so do I need to call or email him to order it? Any idea of a price for a white Seymour in 120" or 130"?


2) This might not be the place to ask this but I haven't researched it yet: If I'm going to watch movies 99% of the time should I go with 16:9 or 2.35:1?


The house won't be ready until May so I have time especially with his current ship times. Thanks for the help guys and hope you get your screens soon.


----------



## Unacceptable

1. $550-ish based on publicly available eBay prices.

2. Unless your using a lens, you'll be doing some poor man zoom so I'd say 16:9 with masking panels to get it to 2.35. Best of both worlds type of compromise. That's what I'm doing, anyway. I'd rather pull some panels off to play XBOX in 16:9 at full screen rather than play it at half the size on a 2.35 screen. Just MHO.


On, and one more thing... I now have a tracking number. Hallelujah. If all goes as it should, I will receive my screen 10 weeks from order date.


----------



## DrZaus

10 weeks is way too long for a screen.. I can't wait that long.. I'd rather get an Elite and pay the extra $$$ and have it in a few days via Amazon prime


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrZaus*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/660#post_22937969
> 
> 
> 10 weeks is way too long for a screen.. I can't wait that long.. I'd rather get an Elite and pay the extra $$$ and have it in a few days via Amazon prime



Not me. My screen would have cost me over 500 bux more going through Amazon to get an elite screen. Other than the frame, the screen is better.



Orangeballer......I would go 2.35. If you are stricly going to watch movies on it. If you want to watch tv or play video games on it you can still do that in 2.35 content. You will need a Video processor to do so at the very least. I watch all content and video games in the 2.35 format.


----------



## Unacceptable

Screen arrived today. 10 weeks from order date. I built most of my theater by myself including hanging two sheets of drywall by myself in this time. Insane.


Screen assembly took me a solid two hours mostly due to my being overly cautious with it. What would I do if I if I needed to start this process over due to a mistake? Yikes.


The screen came with instructions that were good enough for me. Not sure that average Joe would have figured out the order of install for the center supports for the AT screen given that the directions are geared towards the non-AT material. Quality of the frame is suitable to me. I recognize the velvet border as being the same fabric I got from Syfrabics for other parts of this project. I see what folks mean now about the screw depth for mounting the frame but I don't think it's an issue. I only had one screw spin freely out of a couple dozen, so I'm happy.


The Seymour fabric is fantastic. I was using the grey spandex from Spandex World as a temp screen. Focus is now uniform across the screen and brightness is WAY better. Had to calibrate the PJ again to get the dark levels in line with the new screen. I'm also now able to properly backlight the speakers as I planned all along. The spandex didn't do it at all. Now its perfect. Big WOW factor. I'll take pics when I finish the panels on the screen wall.


The frame itself was contorted out of align when I tensioned the fabric so I, too, put two screws through the frame border to bring it in line. Sue me. All I know is that I'm sitting here right now happy at last. And the split in the top and bottom borders doesn't bother me because my whole screen wall is black velvet so it isn't noticeable at all to me.


I also don't see the weave from 9-15 feet (my two rows distance)...


----------



## Mike Garrett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Unacceptable*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/660#post_22957843
> 
> 
> Screen arrived today. 10 weeks from order date. I built most of my theater by myself including hanging two sheets of drywall by myself in this time. Insane.
> 
> 
> Screen assembly took me a solid two hours mostly due to my being overly cautious with it. What would I do if I if I needed to start this process over due to a mistake? Yikes.
> 
> 
> The screen came with instructions that were good enough for me. Not sure that average Joe would have figured out the order of install for the center supports for the AT screen given that the directions are geared towards the non-AT material. Quality of the frame is suitable to me. I recognize the velvet border as being the same fabric I got from Syfrabics for other parts of this project. I see what folks mean now about the screw depth for mounting the frame but I don't think it's an issue. I only had one screw spin freely out of a couple dozen, so I'm happy.
> 
> 
> The Seymour fabric is fantastic. I was using the grey spandex from Spandex World as a temp screen. Focus is now uniform across the screen and brightness is WAY better. Had to calibrate the PJ again to get the dark levels in line with the new screen. I'm also now able to properly backlight the speakers as I planned all along. The spandex didn't do it at all. Now its perfect. Big WOW factor. I'll take pics when I finish the panels on the screen wall.
> 
> *The frame itself was contorted out of align when I tensioned the fabric so* I, too, put two screws through the frame border to bring it in line. Sue me. All I know is that I'm sitting here right now happy at last. And the split in the top and bottom borders doesn't bother me because my whole screen wall is black velvet so it isn't noticeable at all to me.
> 
> 
> I also don't see the weave from 9-15 feet (my two rows distance)...



If the screen frame twists, that is a problem. The frame should be ridge enough, that it does not flex and twist. If you are fastening a frame that does not flex and twist to a wall at two points, then you have a flat plane. It may not be square to the projector, but it will be one plane. Nearly all walls are not level and plum, especially when you are talking over a fairly large area. So if you have the frame attached to a wall in more than two locations, then those points need to be all on the same plane. Other wise, you are not going to be able to get good focus, no matter how perfect your projector is. On many walls, this variance may only be a small amount, but on some it can make a big difference.


This is why Stewart uses "U" shaped brackets mounted to the wall. Those brackets are to be shimmed as needed to provide a perfectly flat, level surface to attach the screen.


----------



## domingos38

i just replaced my jamestown screen with an elite


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domingos38*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/660#post_22960545
> 
> 
> i just replaced my jamestown screen with an elite



ok....so are you waiting for us to ask why? or do you not want to say?


----------



## domingos38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/660#post_22961518
> 
> 
> ok....so are you waiting for us to ask why? or do you not want to say?




to big,not sturdy enough ,crooked

went from 130" to 120" elite Ez frame


----------



## Pain Infliction

if you did not want to go smaller would you have bought the elite screen?


----------



## domingos38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/660#post_22962142
> 
> 
> if you did not want to go smaller would you have bought the elite screen?



yes.

very easy to put together,very sturdy,very light,good looking


----------



## domingos38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/660#post_22962142
> 
> 
> if you did not want to go smaller would you have bought the elite screen?



yes.

very easy to put together,very sturdy,very light,doesn't twist, good looking

going to play around with it a lot more this weekend but from what i saw so far i love it

but to be honest i gotta say the jamestown screen puts out a awesome PQ


----------



## Pain Infliction

I was going to ask what you thought about the differences between the screen material. Yea I agree with you on the frame part. i was not impressed at all. Nothing stripped or anything but the frame would sink down on both sides. My screen is 2.35 and is about 12 feet long so I was thinking it was because of that.


----------



## Pain Infliction

how does the elite material go into the screen frame? can jamestown material be used with the elite frame?


----------



## domingos38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/660#post_22962619
> 
> 
> how does the elite material go into the screen frame? can jamestown material be used with the elite frame?


its very very easy to put it together.no the Jamestown material cannot be used with the elite frame.not flexible enough.


----------



## foraye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/660_60#post_22934469
> 
> 
> it took every bit of 9 and a half weeks to have mine ship.



Dang it!...I'm going on 8 weeks! as of today...


----------



## Pain Infliction

You will have it soon. Not too much longer. Probably be at your door in 2 weeks.


----------



## domingos38

elite 120" ezframe 1-1 gain

epson 5020


----------



## TOU47

Okay all...I get this may take a while to get a screen. That said, this may not be the right place to ask this but have some technical screen sizing questions.

I spoke to James on the phone and he said that the MAX size screens they can make are:

*For a 16:9* - the biggest they can build is a 153”

Viewable of 75” by 133” and total including frame of 82” by 140”

*For a 2.35:1*

Viewable of 61” by 144” and total including framing of 68” by 151”


So....

*For a 16:9 -* Viewable of 75”(H) by 133” (W)
*For a 2.35:1 -* Viewable of 61”(H) by 144”(W)


My concern is this..yes the 2.35 is wider but because a 16:9 uses a "greater height"...but to view 16:9 movie on this 2:35 screen and in order to get it to fit in the 2.35 dimensions, I actually have to shrink it down and it will use a narrower width, correct?


If I calculate this right it means that the viewable at 16:9 on this 2:35 screen will be 61"(H)x108"(W), correct? Again if I am understanding this correct, if I go with this 2:35, when I then watch a movie in 16:9 that means I am loosing 36" of width. OUCH!


So in the interest of the best of both worlds, (I.E. Max screen for both formats) if they can/will build the following..what if I went with a screen that had the max 2:35 _width_ (144") but with their max 16:9 _height_ (75")??? I'm thinking that I could then just mask (via a vertical short velvet curtain on top) for 2.35 movies and open it up for 16:9 movies??? Am I missing something? Can/will this work?


Thx in advance!


TOU


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

Yes it will work, its called Constant Image Area (CIA) - I did that for the same reason - mine is 136" x 64", a 2.125:1 aspect ratio. Works great and gives me the level of immersion I wanted for both 16:9 and 2.4:1 movies. I don't currently mask.


----------



## TOU47

Thx Brad.


Okay I just did some more measuring. Having a 24' x 27 ' dedicated theater room with total light control, you would think I could go massive. In the end, its not the length or width of the room that ends up being the limiting factor in this decision. Nor is height or the width of the screen per se. In the end the its the total _HEIGHT_ of the room that is my limiting factor...that and reality of viewing.










The deal is this, I have gorgeous LARGE wood book cases on each side which I want to retain...and.crown moldings on top & base boards bottom. Next to the book cases, I currently have large tower speakers which are 10.5" wide. What I am left with total is 131"(W) x 86"(H) between moldings. So...I think I have decided to go slightly smaller screen in the interest of maintaining some elevation to the screen when utilizing a 16:9 format...AND maximizing the actual viewing dimensions when 2.35:1. Does that make sense? So...if I am calculating this right...


I'm going with a 137" x 80 screen including the black borders. (3.5" black velvet borders on top, bottom and sides.) On a 16:9, this will leave me with a *viewable screen 130" (W) x 73"(H)* which is nearly 12.5" diagonal or +149". With *2.35:1, the viewable should be 130" x 55"* with viewable 9" boarders on top & bottom which I think should be livable for the 10-15% of the time I use it on this ratio. This will elevate the viewable screen about 15" off the floor (perfect for my sub & center channel) and you won't constantly be looking down and only slightly up with 16:9 movies...but with maximum width. With 2.35:1, its even better.


Yes this maxes it against the sides of the speakers (also completely blacked out) with the lower portion of the side borders...which will all but be covered by the speakers...except 0.5" of black velvet. I'm thinking, this way if I go with smaller speakers in the future I still have an all around good screen size.


Am I off on my thinking or calculations????


Oh...and I decided against the Seymour option (additional $200) as I'm not really trying to hide my speakers anyway. I think for the price this completely custom option is a bargain & I'm really looking forward to it. Now....the wait.










Thx for the input in this thread it and others were really helpful.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

Additional considerations:


- the bigger the screen, the brighter the projector has to be, and more lumens can get expensive (keeping image quality constant)

- how far away are you planning on sitting (front row)? and how many rows of seats? you can get the same level of immersion with a smaller screen by scooting your seating closer (meaning you don't need a torch of a projector to light it up)


----------



## TOU47

Good points Brad.


My projector is a Panasonic PT-AE8000U and this is in a 100% light controlled room, so I'm guessing I am pretty solid on lumens and contrast. (So far so good, even in 3D.) It sits at about 25' back, 15" from the ceiling. My seating is in a "U" shape with three leather sofas. (I didn't want to tiered or affixed theater seating as I like keeping the room multipurpose and can just swing the furniture to the sides for wide open utilization. Seating is about 16'-17' for the center sofa.


The former owner of the home originally set up my TR but went with a painted on screen which is 94x69 (smaller/wrong ratios) with dull black painted 6" boarders which is...okay for the moment. (I think the projector is compensating for it though.) One of the problems is the smallest I can make the projection is 12" wider than the "screen". Surprisingly though, the painted screen itself works well enough as it is not textured and was done with some kind of 3 step painting process..._that is if I didn't have overlapping into the black boarders._ However, the wall has also taken some hits which are noticeable under bright conditions...the divots annoy the heck out of me. And..the black border's edges leaves a bit to be desired and also annoy me. I'd rather just cover the whole thing up...and then if I ever move, I can take my new screen and leave the painted underneath. So in the end I was left with sanding down a very high end texture on the sides of the screen (Much nicer job than the screen) and repainting to make it bigger Keep in mind that all components and furniture are in place...for a marginal cost savings at best... _*or*_ just building or buying a screen. I chose the latter from Jamestown.


Speaking to him today in regards to the previous back-orders makes me think I may get it faster than some of those on this thread. (Had some serious supply issues from vendors Nov-Jan and is now starting to get caught up.) That said, I'm okay with 4-6 weeks as I am still functional in the interim. I am especially okay when I know I will get a quantity custom screen of this size for at a pretty fair price. ($400)


----------



## RPS13

For those that got their Jamestown screens, do you think it was worth the (seemingly ridiculous) wait time?



I don't have a screen now, and I as much as I keep looking at a DIY solution, I'm a bit strapped on time these days, and a proper DIY solution looks like a good fraction of the cost of an off the shelf screen.


I'm only needing something around 110", don't need anything custom. I do like the wider Jamestown borders, as my projector is 16:10 native but I'll use it as 16:9.


The Elite Sable 110" has only ~2.38" borders, which will allow some light spillage onto the wall.


I don't mind waiting a few weeks, or a month. But having to wait 2 months+ just seems ridiculous for a screen...


----------



## rruthlyn

Ordered my Jamestown screen on 1/23. Still waiting. It's kinda ridiculous


----------



## cshawnmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rruthlyn*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/690#post_23043140
> 
> 
> Ordered my Jamestown screen on 1/23. Still waiting. It's kinda ridiculous



Dude... You've got another month to go.


Hang in there.


----------



## jbpj

I ordered Feb 5 and received it Feb 25. Std screen material, 120".


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbpj*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/690#post_23043230
> 
> 
> I ordered Feb 5 and received it Feb 25. Std screen material, 120".



I bet somebody canceled their order or sent it back or something. there is no way you jumped the line and received your screen in two or three weeks.


----------



## jbpj

That's possible, I guess. But I'm not complaining. James did point out that my screen was a "standard" screen. So no problems getting it on time. That makes me think he is having supply issues with other screen materials.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

Every once in a while... Every Blue Moon... James jumps the queue and gets one in the wind in a one month turnaround.


Just enough random grace to make everyone following this thread think "Yeah, that'll be *me!*"


----------



## RPS13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cshawnmcdonald*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/690#post_23043610
> 
> 
> Every once in a while... Every Blue Moon... James jumps the queue and gets one in the wind in a one month turnaround.
> 
> 
> Just enough random grace to make everyone following this thread think "Yeah, that'll be *me!*"



Definitely seems to be the case reading back through this thread.



I like everything about the Jamestown screens except the non-mitered corners, but I think I could force myself to live with that. I just don't know if I'll look back on this in late April and be irked at my decision when I (potentially) don't have a screen.





BTW - how is the gain on the white matte material? Is it actually above 1.0, or a little below 1.0 or right about 1.0 like most of the matte whites that I've been able to really find data on?


----------



## Pain Infliction

The screen material is actually very good. It has a 1.2 gain and my image on it is very good.


----------



## bgbnc2012

Hey guys,


Just ordered a Jamestown custom 110" frame with Seymour Center Stage XD AT screen.... he projected a 2-2.5 week build time... guess we'll see!


----------



## DrZaus

Think of pulling the trigger on the 150" white to go with the 16:9 set up for now... after using the projector central calculator.. do you think the Sony HW50ES can handle this size, and will I have to torch up the projector to get a decent 3D picture.. I was looking into Carada 1.4 gain BW, I received the sample , it was a yellow butter color.. I can wait I guess till it comes in 2 months at the most.. post the image on the wall till the screen arrives.. What do you guys think.. it seems everyone is giving great reviews.. for $378 shipped is not a bad price compared to Carada's BW $1300 shipped.










Forgot to mention room size is 17' Width and 30' length


----------



## Pain Infliction

Anything in 3d uses more lumens. I have 150" 2.35 screen with an Epson 5020 and when I watch movies my projector is on cinema and on eco mode. That is the lowest lumen output on my projector and the sceen look fantastic! It is in a dedicated theater where the light is completely controlled though.


----------



## DrZaus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/690#post_23046761
> 
> 
> Anything in 3d uses more lumens. I have 150" 2.35 screen with an Epson 5020 and when I watch movies my projector is on cinema and on eco mode. That is the lowest lumen output on my projector and the sceen look fantastic! It is in a dedicated theater where the light is completely controlled though.



I'm almost in the same scenario as you.. mine is a dedicated room.. not finished yet.. will be having a dark ceiling, and dark walls.. controlled room, no windows near screen.. 1 small windown in the back.. the contrast ratio on the Sony is 100000 to 1 & 1700 lumnes.. I don't think is bright as your Epson 5020 model. Also are you using a anamorphic lens for the 235:1 ratio? if so which one? I used the projectorcentral calculator on multiple projectors.. but is shows less size ratios.. makes me think the calculator pro is not accurate.


----------



## Pain Infliction

I don't use an a-lense. I use the Lumagen VP for CIH. I watch everything including TV in 2.35 format. Yes I know that I lose some on the picture but I am crazy about 2.35. I think you should be fine with that projector. That is if you like your screen to look like the movies. That is the way that I like it. Also your bulb will last longer and calibration is easier or closer to the correct calibration without it being in torch mode.


----------



## RPS13

Well, I weighed my options, and the Jamestown screen won out so I ordered it last Friday.


I needed at least a 3.5" black border due to my 16:10 projector, so that ruled out the Elite Sable screen. DIY was attractive, and I had no doubts I could pull it off, but honestly the cost + time investment turned me off. I think DIY makes sense for really large screens or something special like a curved setup, but for a run of the mill screen size I just don't see the cost/benefit now. If I had more free time I think I'd be DIY all the way, but that's something that's in short supply these days.


So I guess now the waiting game begins...


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

Make the waiting time productive.


Learn to play the guitar. Study German. Be your own general contractor and build a McMansion. Become the World's leading expert on the movement of glaciers.


----------



## zdr0114

Been back reading this thread and I may have missed some info here and there, so I apologize for that.


My installer, who is a professional, just informed me that my Jamestown 120" screen is on the wall, but is slightly bowed when the frame was tightened. I am currently traveling for business so I have no idea if it looks somewhat severe or if it is slight and acceptable.


He said if I thought it to be unacceptable, let them know and they are going to try and make a few corrections. Well, how does something like this get corrected? I would really like the screen to sit flush and try and have this fixed with minimal effort.


Here is an additional bad part, I am just flat out not that handy, hence why I am not doing the install. Any advice on to perhaps fix this issue? I would like to at least propose the installers try a fix if this is something that can not be addressed by myself. I would hate to have to return the screen


Thanks in advance,

Dustin


P.S. I get home tonight and will probably post a follow up as to how "bowed" we are talking. Nothing ever goes perfectly does it.


----------



## Unacceptable

Mine was bowed on the bottom right corner, also from over-tensioning I suspect... sat off the wall about an inch which obviously throws off the focus in that corner. My solution? Simple. Sank a drywall screw through the frame and into the goal post behind it, then glued a tiny piece of black velvet on top of the screw head. Stealthy! And better yet, everything is fine now.


Is this acceptable to you? Maybe. Maybe not. All I know is I spent a LONG time waiting on this screen to complete my room. So much so, that almost all of my patience is gone and I just wanted it done with minimal fuss. I'm just thankful the frame wasn't metal or I would have had to use a drill bit first. Screw it (EDIT: pun not originally intended)... I finally got on with finishing my screen wall panels (also black velvet) and it looks fantastic.


----------



## Unacceptable

While I'm here, I figure this is probably the best thread to discuss DIY masking panels for the Jamestown screens. I have 120" 16:9 and would like to make top and bottom panels for 2.35:1.


My plan is simple, though I have run into some issues with the biggest one being what material to use. As you know, the width of a 16:9 120" screen is over your typical dimensional lumber length of 8 feet so things like foam , plexiglass, and other "sheet" products aren't long enough to span the width. The second issue is how to mount them.


So my plan as of now is to find some material and hot glue rare earth magents to the back of it where the screen's steel support poles (ahhh geeze, they aren't aluminum are they?) intersect the panels. I'd wrap the whole panel - front and back - in black velvet so there isn't any direct magnet on screen contact. Sounds good, eh?


So I went to Lowes during a lunch last week and walked the entire store looking for lightweight and LONG material to wrap. I was leaning towards buying a sheet of whatever that board is called that people mount on the wall in their garage to hang hooks into. Has a bunch of holes in it... anyway, it's thin enough that I could double it up to span the width and still keep it lightweight. I didn't pull the trigger because I was hesitant that someone here may have thought of something else.


Also, the other day I had an idea that maybe there's a 5-inch wide vinyl siding material that I could use that would be super lightweight and easy to wrap...but now I'm just thinking out loud.


Anyone have any ideas? Motorized suggestions need not respond. Ha. I'm looking for simple!


----------



## rekbones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Unacceptable*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/690#post_23081076
> 
> 
> While I'm here, I figure this is probably the best thread to discuss DIY masking panels for the Jamestown screens. I have 120" 16:9 and would like to make top and bottom panels for 2.35:1.
> 
> 
> My plan is simple, though I have run into some issues with the biggest one being what material to use. As you know, the width of a 16:9 120" screen is over your typical dimensional lumber length of 8 feet so things like foam , plexiglass, and other "sheet" products aren't long enough to span the width. The second issue is how to mount them.
> 
> 
> So my plan as of now is to find some material and hot glue rare earth magents to the back of it where the screen's steel support poles (ahhh geeze, they aren't aluminum are they?) intersect the panels. I'd wrap the whole panel - front and back - in black velvet so there isn't any direct magnet on screen contact. Sounds good, eh?
> 
> 
> So I went to Lowes during a lunch last week and walked the entire store looking for lightweight and LONG material to wrap. I was leaning towards buying a sheet of whatever that board is called that people mount on the wall in their garage to hang hooks into. Has a bunch of holes in it... anyway, it's thin enough that I could double it up to span the width and still keep it lightweight. I didn't pull the trigger because I was hesitant that someone here may have thought of something else.
> 
> 
> Also, the other day I had an idea that maybe there's a 5-inch wide vinyl siding material that I could use that would be super lightweight and easy to wrap...but now I'm just thinking out loud.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? Motorized suggestions need not respond. Ha. I'm looking for simple!



I just finished construction of some masks for my 110” Jamestown. I used a 4' x 8' sheet of 1/8” Luann floor underlayment. I ripped a few 7"“ strips but I need them to be about 9' long so I attached two 4 ½ “ extensions (these were plastic but you could use some of the Luann) with screws to each end. Glued on two rare earth magnets to each end. I covered these in velvet. As for the frame a bent some tin into a u channel, covered them in velvet and just slide them over the frame of the screen. These are able to slide up and down to adjust were the masks are for different aspect movies. For your screen just make them a little wider and longer and they should work great. If this is confusing I will take some pictures tomorrow just ask. The magnets won,t be strong enough to connect to the frame (I also think its aluminum). I had to make a lip in the bottom of the u channel because the masks would hold good but slide down easely.


----------



## Pain Infliction

you can try rigid insulation boards with velvet glued or stapled to the back. It is very light weight and I have seen other people do this as well. They attached the rare earth magnets to it as well. That board you were describing is call peg board.


----------



## foraye

Sooo...it took 8.5 weeks to get my screen. 140" diag. 2.35:1 with Seymour XD material. I have an assembly writeup on my build thread, so i wont re-post. In short I got what I paid for. Screen material was probably 70% of the cost. Build quality was not great but acceptable. I initially thought I had bowing etc...but I skipped inserting the cross bars to get the fabric in and stretched. the problem is that without the center bars the center will bow quite a bit when tensioning. I took it apart and reassembled it correctly and it got much better.


Due to the build quality, I suspected that they might have missed something and made the bars too long. But after measuring the ends, then the bars, I noticed that all was well and I didnt have to cut the bars down (any excuse to break out the porta band!) In short its fine for what it is (30% of the same sized seymour).


Tensioned without center bars...gee that bar looks too long!..but its not.

 


Assembled


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD, THAT'S A BIG SCREEN!!!


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foraye*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/690#post_23084654
> 
> 
> Sooo...it took 8.5 weeks to get my screen. 140" diag. 2.35:1 with Seymour XD material. I have an assembly writeup on my build thread, so i wont re-post. In short I got what I paid for. Screen material was probably 70% of the cost. Build quality was not great but acceptable. I initially thought I had bowing etc...but I skipped inserting the cross bars to get the fabric in and stretched. the problem is that without the center bars the center will bow quite a bit when tensioning. I took it apart and reassembled it correctly and it got much better.
> 
> 
> Due to the build quality, I suspected that they might have missed something and made the bars too long. But after measuring the ends, then the bars, I noticed that all was well and I didnt have to cut the bars down (any excuse to break out the porta band!) In short its fine for what it is (30% of the same sized seymour).
> 
> 
> Tensioned without center bars...gee that bar looks too long!..but its not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assembled



Did you go with a 3" border or is that a 6" border? I went with a 6". I wish I would have went 2.35:1 too... We went with 16x9 134".


----------



## Project H

Are you guys who have Jamestown screens satisfied? What other screens were you considering in this price range? For a non dedicated HT room would this still be a good screen or does it look cheap?


Anyone have or consider the visual apex screen?


----------



## Pain Infliction

Screen material is very good IMO. The frame....not so much. For the price, you cant beat it.


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foraye*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/690#post_23084654
> 
> 
> Sooo...it took 8.5 weeks to get my screen. 140" diag. 2.35:1 with Seymour XD material. I have an assembly writeup on my build thread, so i wont re-post. In short I got what I paid for. Screen material was probably 70% of the cost. Build quality was not great but acceptable. I initially thought I had bowing etc...but I skipped inserting the cross bars to get the fabric in and stretched. the problem is that without the center bars the center will bow quite a bit when tensioning. I took it apart and reassembled it correctly and it got much better.
> 
> 
> Due to the build quality, I suspected that they might have missed something and made the bars too long. But after measuring the ends, then the bars, I noticed that all was well and I didnt have to cut the bars down (any excuse to break out the porta band!) In short its fine for what it is (30% of the same sized seymour).
> 
> 
> Tensioned without center bars...gee that bar looks too long!..but its not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assembled



That is weird that your screen is 140" 2.35 and came with two middle supports and my screen is 150" 2.35 and came with one. The frame is a ***** to get straight and I never got mine perfect. I will get a different screen in the future when I finish updating my house. the frame is driving me crazy and is kinda embarrassing when people notice it. The screen is the only thing that I cheaped out on just so that I can actually watch movies in my theater.


----------



## Project H

What are screens do you guys recommend in the sub $ 500 price range?'thanks


----------



## Pain Infliction

What size and what material do you want to help us answer that question. Big difference between a 10" screen and a 200" screen costing that same amount.


----------



## Davecraze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foraye*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/690#post_23084654
> 
> 
> In short I got what I paid for. Screen material was probably 70% of the cost. Build quality was not great but acceptable.
> 
> 
> In short its fine for what it is (30% of the same sized seymour).



I also have a Jamestown/Seymour AV hybrid (153" diagonal 16:9 in a 17 foot x 13 foot room) and I think this is a dead-on summary of my screen, as well. When on the wall, mine really doesn't look any different from a commercial screen. My room is a bit of a cave with very dark blue walls so I am sure that hides any minor frame imperfections and the velvet seam between the horizontal cross bars.


----------



## nissand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/690#post_23087303
> 
> 
> That is weird that your screen is 140" 2.35 and came with two middle supports and my screen is 150" 2.35 and came with one. The frame is a ***** to get straight and I never got mine perfect. I will get a different screen in the future when I finish updating my house. the frame is driving me crazy and is kinda embarrassing when people notice it. The screen is the only thing that I cheaped out on just so that I can actually watch movies in my theater.



Same issue here on my 140" 2.35. I'm looking for other screen options in the $500/less range -- curious to see what others suggest.


----------



## Davecraze

A basic white screen from Elite or Visual Apex can be had for roughly the same price as a Jamestown screen - it is just not worth the semi-DIY factor and assembly process for basic white screens. The Jamestown screen trade offs are only worth it for AT fabric screens.


----------



## RPS13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davecraze*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/720#post_23100239
> 
> 
> A basic white screen from Elite or Visual Apex can be had for roughly the same price as a Jamestown screen - it is just not worth the semi-DIY factor and assembly process for basic white screens. The Jamestown screen trade offs are only worth it for AT fabric screens.



So 30-40% more is "roughly the same price?" Not sure I agree with that one bit. Plus the Jamestown has nicer borders from what I can see than the cheaper Elite screens, so it's not apples to apples.


I haven't put one together, but it doesn't look especially difficult. I'd say the strongest negative is the one in which Jamestown can easily control - the lead time to get their orders out.




I called on my screen yesterday. 8 business days had passed (but it seems like James doesn't count the full business day of the order day...), and was told production is running on the "tail end" of the 15 busienss day window. So it should be shipping out at the end of this month... We'll see.


----------



## Davecraze

I have a Jamestown screen - it is fine for what it is - that is, a few pieces of wood covered with velvet and held together on the back with sawed off metal bars. Then you have to stretch it yourself. On a 150" screen, that takes time and trial and error to get it to sit just right on all corners and across the middle. It is also a two person job.


You can get an elite 150" white screen for $500-550 dollars from reputable online vendors. 30-40% price difference is 150-200 dollars, and that is a worst case scenario on the delta.


That is a pretty much a negligible difference (dollar-wise) to buy something that:


(i) has an aluminum frame (won't sag like wood or require homemade-looking swiveling support struts),

(ii) is machined and finished-looking,

(iii) doesn't require you to stretch and manhandle the fabric over and over to get it right (this can take a few hours on the Jamestown), and

(iv) you can get quickly, if you so desire (my frame took almost 7 weeks to arrive, but your mileage may vary).


I am not saying Elite is a great choice; I am not saying Jamestown is a terrible choice. What I am saying is that the benefits of Jamestown are very small as the price delta narrows.


----------



## Pain Infliction

I agree they both have their pros and cons, but as far as cost per screen......Jamestown is hard to beat.


----------



## RPS13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davecraze*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/720#post_23102814
> 
> 
> I have a Jamestown screen - it is fine for what it is - that is, a few pieces of wood covered with velvet and held together on the back with sawed off metal bars. Then you have to stretch it yourself. On a 150" screen, that takes time and trial and error to get it to sit just right on all corners and across the middle. It is also a two person job.
> 
> 
> You can get an elite 150" white screen for $500-550 dollars from reputable online vendors. 30-40% price difference is 150-200 dollars, and that is a worst case scenario on the delta.
> 
> 
> That is a pretty much a negligible difference (dollar-wise) to buy something that:
> 
> 
> (i) has an aluminum frame (won't sag like wood or require homemade-looking swiveling support struts),
> 
> (ii) is machined and finished-looking,
> 
> (iii) doesn't require you to stretch and manhandle the fabric over and over to get it right (this can take a few hours on the Jamestown), and
> 
> (iv) you can get quickly, if you so desire (my frame took almost 7 weeks to arrive, but your mileage may vary).
> 
> 
> I am not saying Elite is a great choice; I am not saying Jamestown is a terrible choice. What I am saying is that the benefits of Jamestown are very small as the price delta narrows.



It's like anything else home theater wise - it's all relative. To the guy dropping $20k on a 4k projector, a few hundred bucks here or there is nothing. To the cheaparse who has a $450 projector (me), it's a significant increase in expenditures to get the HT up and running.



I haven't put one together, but I still don't see the install being that much of a negative since it gives you the option of retensioning the screen later. The wait time on the build seems to be the biggest negative to me, as it's a huge chunk of time. I'm trying to be optimistic that the delivery schedule I was quoted is accurate...


As someone who also sells custom made parts online, some of the stories in this thread of the long delays with excuses and a lack of information or updates makes me more than a little irritated. I've found that people generally accept delays when they're reasonable or out of the manufacturer's control as long as they're informed of them in a timely manner. People tend to get really irritated (rightfully so) when they're fed incorrect information or delivery dates that pass by without so much as a peep on the status. So I guess I'll cross that bridge if it comes...


----------



## rruthlyn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rruthlyn*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/690#post_23043140
> 
> 
> Ordered my Jamestown screen on 1/23. Still waiting. It's kinda ridiculous



The screen has finally arrived. Now to assemble. That was a long long wait.


----------



## mjh222

I have a 140" diagonal 2:35:1 Jamestown screen with XD material available now if anyone is interested. I meant to order 140" wide, so I'm having him build me a new one. I can return to James, but thought there may be interest here. I'd just ask for original price + actual shipping. PM me if interested.


----------



## RPS13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rruthlyn*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/720#post_23108575
> 
> 
> The screen has finally arrived. Now to assemble. That was a long long wait.



I'm a week over the maximum time given on the website and by James himself. I called him after 2 weeks because I had not received an order confirmation or any email communication like the site says. He confirms the screen will go out within 15 business days of order. I call him at 16 business days and now he's had some delays because he had to "wait for some material," and says it'll go out early next week. I was a bit skeptical of this, because it's the same story as last time, but I'll give him the benefit of the doubt one more time.



I'm guessing I'll be waiting for many more weeks for the screen like many others in this thread, but to knowingly lie to your customers is what really irritates me. I run a business on the side, and everybody suffers delays in their supply chain or production schedule, but I've never knowingly lied to customers and given them false deadlines that come and go with absolutely no plan of actually meeting said deadline. Sometimes additional delays occur, but to keep giving the "1 more week" story when it's never going to happen is much worse than just giving a realistic estimate.



Maybe I'm overreacting, but the "1 more week" story sounded more than a little rehearsed...


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

One week over the maximum time on the website???

 


Dude, have you not read any of this thread? Nine weeks. Nine weeks.


Dude... I'm sorry. I understand your frustration. It sucks, but....


NINE WEEKS.


The only variable is how many times James will feed you a line of bull, and that number is calculated as follows: Number of times you call minus one.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Hahaha dude you are a clown!


----------



## RPS13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cshawnmcdonald*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/720#post_23168256
> 
> 
> One week over the maximum time on the website???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, have you not read any of this thread? Nine weeks. Nine weeks.
> 
> 
> Dude... I'm sorry. I understand your frustration. It sucks, but....
> 
> 
> NINE WEEKS.
> 
> 
> The only variable is how many times James will feed you a line of bull, and that number is calculated as follows: Number of times you call minus one.



I know, and I was expecting it. I had just gotten off the phone with him, so I was a bit annoyed at just being fed a line of BS.



I went looking for an alternative screen that has at least 3.5" borders, and you need to add on quite a lot of $$$ before getting to one. So I guess I'll just keep calling James and getting irritated until it shows up.


----------



## bgbnc2012

I ordered an XD AT screen from James on March 5th, emailed him April 5th to check the status and got a reply that they're waiting on the material from Seymour. Only 4 more weeks to go.. woohoo!!


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgbnc2012*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/720#post_23179640
> 
> 
> I ordered an XD AT screen from James on March 5th, emailed him April 5th to check the status and got a reply that they're waiting on the material from Seymour. Only 4 more weeks to go.. woohoo!!



I'm not sure why it would take so long to obtain - I ordered my material (XD) from Seymour last Tuesday and got it on Thursday. And that was a custom, tilted cut, spec'd out for me. Man, I feel fortunate my Jamestown screen only took 6 weeks to arrive, haha. I've built my own frame now - I didn't really save much in terms of cost, but at least it can go together in a few days.


----------



## bgbnc2012

Man... that's quite a turn around. Did you order the screen from Seymour directly or through Jamestown?


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgbnc2012*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/700_100#post_23179640
> 
> 
> I ordered an XD AT screen from James on March 5th, emailed him April 5th to check the status and got a reply that they're waiting on the material from Seymour. Only 4 more weeks to go.. woohoo!!



I think that is an excuse that he has burned out. he has said that so many times already. You would think that he would have better inventory keeping skills from all the times that has happened if it is true. He is already behind so why not keep up with the supplies to make things more smoothly.....Oh, thats right, cause it is BS.


----------



## AJ~

I am over 5 weeks on a screen from Jamestown. No response to email. On a phone call I was told "next week" for the screen. That was 2 weeks ago. I read nice reviews about their screens, but I am surprised at the lead time.


He has my money already. Most businesses I am familiar with expect payment when the product ships.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Have you not read this thread??? If you are getting a custom order....most business collect money first and do not refund the money no matter what. James will refund the money. I deal with transactions like this on a daily basis so other than the long wait and not getting back at you or lieing, the money part is not an issue in my opinion.


----------



## bdunn13

I don't post much but I got the idea of the the JT screen from here.... I am waiting on my room to be finished, so I am not in a big hurry (though it should be finished within the next week or two).....


I ordered my 110 white screen on March 11 and have not received it yet. I sent an email 12 days ago and like said here, it was not answered. I have not tried calling yet.


I don't really care if it takes another couple of weeks as long as I get my screen and don't lose my money.


BD


----------



## Pain Infliction

You will get it. He is not a scammer by any means so don't worry about that.


----------



## bdunn13

Thanks for the peace of mind.


----------



## bgbnc2012




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgbnc2012*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/720#post_23179640
> 
> 
> I ordered an XD AT screen from James on March 5th, emailed him April 5th to check the status and got a reply that they're waiting on the material from Seymour. Only 4 more weeks to go.. woohoo!!



Screen was delivered today! Now for the fun part...


----------



## Pain Infliction

post pics or it never arrived.


----------



## RPS13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgbnc2012*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/720#post_23223034
> 
> 
> Screen was delivered today! Now for the fun part...



This irks me.


I ordered my screen March 8th - exact same as you, 110" matte white screen.


I've been given about 5 different dates from James, and I've told him, "I don't mind a delay as long as you're giving me a reasonable estimate of when it's shipping out." It's always been "I'll be getting to your order in a few days, then I'll send a tracking number out the next day." It gets really old when you hear it over and over and over.



After being promised the tracking number two times by James over email over the last few weeks (and a few times over the phone), I called him today and he told me it's "being packaged right now and I'll get you a tracking number later tonight." I'd be lying if I said I believed one word at this point...



So again, the wait didn't really surprise me; but when he was swearing up and down it would be shipped "that week" on the 3rd week, and then hearing the same story over and over, I've gotten annoyed.



I guess my problem is I take people at their word, and expect them to own up to that, and James thinks the correct way to run a business is lie out his teeth over something as minor as getting a screen out the door. If I talked to him a month ago and he said, "you know what, I'm way behind and your screen will be going out in 3-4 weeks," I think I would have been minorly annoyed for a little bit then not thought about it for another month.




The lies are bad enough, but when someone orders the same thing you do later than you do, and they get it a week before you do... that just makes me think he's pulling orders out of a hat and going to town all random like.


----------



## bgbnc2012

Sorry to hear that RPS13. I finally received mine on Friday, April 19th after ordering it on March 5th. I went into thinking it'd take at least 8 weeks, even after he stated it'd ship within 15 business days. So to have it in roughly 6 weeks, I can't complain a whole lot. I'm with you though, if he's slammed, just admit it. No harm no foul.


Finally got this beast put together... still have a little tweaking to do.. but here ya go, Pain!









4-22-2013 003a.jpg 748k .jpg file 110" Seymour AT screen with Jamestown frame.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Looks good! Enjoy and shoot some pics with it on the wall and a movie on. We love home theater porn!


----------



## bdunn13

My room got got HVAC and paint over the weekend.... there is still some touching up to do with the paint and I need to terminate all my cables..


AH - then there is lighting.... All could be done within days and then have carpet go down at the end of the week.


Today marks my 7th week ordering my screen anniversary ... based on this thread, I have two more weeks to go!!!


----------



## ElectronicTonic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdunn13*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/720#post_23258863
> 
> 
> My room got got HVAC and paint over the weekend.... there is still some touching up to do with the paint and I need to terminate all my cables..
> 
> 
> AH - then there is lighting.... All could be done within days and then have carpet go down at the end of the week.
> 
> 
> Today marks my 7th week ordering my screen anniversary ... based on this thread, I have two more weeks to go!!!


I'm also around week 7. My fingers are crossed that we get our screens soon....maybe I should cross my toes too!


----------



## kainers

In the installation instructions it looks like the back of the screen material is black, does this eliminate the need to use something black behind the solid screen? Or do I still haw to cover up the white wall behind the screen somehow?


Thanks


----------



## Pain Infliction

If you ordered the AT screen then you should paint the wall black or put something up that will not reflect the light back to the screen as much. The other matte white screen there is no need because of the black back that you are talking about.


----------



## kainers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/750#post_23261845
> 
> 
> If you ordered the AT screen then you should paint the wall black or put something up that will not reflect the light back to the screen as much. The other matte white screen there is no need because of the black back that you are talking about.



Ya, it's the non at screen. Thanks!


----------



## Expat444

Finally pulled the trigger on a 150" Seymour XD, let's start the clock.


----------



## bdunn13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdunn13*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/720#post_23258863
> 
> 
> My room got got HVAC and paint over the weekend.... there is still some touching up to do with the paint and I need to terminate all my cables..
> 
> 
> AH - then there is lighting.... All could be done within days and then have carpet go down at the end of the week.
> 
> 
> Today marks my 7th week ordering my screen anniversary ... based on this thread, I have two more weeks to go!!!




One more week?


----------



## Mike Garrett

The one more week mantra, reminds me of a backpacking/camping trip I took with some friends when I was a teenager. We decided we would take a 30 mile backpack trip to a friends farm. That was 30 miles in one day. We left at 4:00 AM. At about 20 miles the guy that knew the way, said I think it is just over the next hill. We heard that same phrase a dozen more times. It got to the point that we just kept giving him a hard time about it just being over the next hill. We were dead, when we got there. Then it started raining. I will never forget that trip.


----------



## bdunn13

I sent another email this morning and got a reply soon thereafter.


I hate sharing private email information publicly but I was told there were family issues and my screen looked to be finished around Wednesday.


If that is the case and it ships out Friday, I would have it around the 9 week mark of next Monday.


I really would like to know how many screens he is selling and if this is a side business or not.


I would also suggest he, hire more help or raise his prices to cut down on some orders.


BD


----------



## ElectronicTonic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdunn13*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/750#post_23284813
> 
> 
> I sent another email this morning and got a reply soon thereafter.
> 
> 
> I hate sharing private email information publicly but I was told there were family issues and my screen looked to be finished around Wednesday.
> 
> 
> If that is the case and it ships out Friday, I would have it around the 9 week mark of next Monday.
> 
> 
> I really would like to know how many screens he is selling and if this is a side business or not.
> 
> 
> I would also suggest he, hire more help or raise his prices to cut down on some orders.
> 
> 
> BD


I also sent him an email, and he sent me the same reply. He said my screen will be done this Tue. or Wed......we'll see.


----------



## bdunn13

I received a tracking number last night. If it gets dropped off to UPS today, I would think I would have it early next week... maybe even Monday.


A Monday delivery would put it exactly on the 9 week mark. Now I need to order my projector!!


----------



## EnderAl

Just discovered this thread. Wish I'd discovered it earlier. I ordered a 120" from Jamestown at the end of March, and I'm still waiting. Feel like I've been pretty patient, having only sent three emails, but I definitely felt like I might be getting lied to on the last one I got in which he told me someone in his family had passed away. Now, I hate the fact that my first response was to feel like I was getting lied to, but this sounds like par for the course after reading through a few pages of this thread.


Anyway, I guess I have like 2 more weeks to wait unless someone convinces me that an Elite Sable is worth the money and not too much worse looking than a Jamestown screen.


----------



## bdunn13

I received my screen in the mail today. No damage..... the directions are not great as some of the wording is not clear. However, it is better than some things that are translated to English by an obvious non-native speaker.


The assembly of the frame is pretty easy. It didn't take very long at all... the stretching is what gets you. My wife was helping me and when we thought we had it tight, we noticed we had too much material in one corner and not enough in another. She was doing most of the pulling (the hard part







) and I was using the screw driver. I hate getting on the floor since i am 6'2.. at least I only weigh about 200lbs... but my knees were still hurting when it was over.


We ended up starting over, loosening ever screw and trying to work the material around... that got old. I got to the point where I was trying to have it perfect.


We started tightening again and when we were done it looked almost like it did when we started..... but with a little more work I think we got it where it will look good.


We are going to let it sit over night and stretch again tomorrow. I am not sure what we will do with the extra tab material. We could cut it, but I think we will try to hide it another way.


Then I will have to mount my projector.... and hang my screen. That makes me nervous.


My skill level is relatively high for do it yourself stuff.. I am a software engineer that makes games, but I have built custom swing-sets, loft beds, platform beds and fish tank stands....


I would not recommend trying to stretch the material by yourself that is for sure.



As for James, the guy could have really bad luck.... or he could just be really far behind. If he is behind, I wish he would just say so. I think most wound understand and try to still support a small business.... Especially when the small business seems to make a good product.



Sorry for the random everywhere post, but it is late and I am tired.


Brad


----------



## EnderAl

Sent another email yesterday asking if it would be ready by today. Was seriously thinking about canceling the order depending on the answer. This morning got a reply that it would be done today, and tonight I got the UPS tracking number.


So assuming it arrives by Monday, my non-custom 120" screen took about 7 weeks to be built and delivered.


----------



## Pain Infliction

that is two weeks faster than it took for me to get mine.


----------



## ElectronicTonic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdunn13*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/750#post_23313296
> 
> 
> I received my screen in the mail today. No damage..... the directions are not great as some of the wording is not clear. However, it is better than some things that are translated to English by an obvious non-native speaker.
> 
> 
> The assembly of the frame is pretty easy. It didn't take very long at all... the stretching is what gets you. My wife was helping me and when we thought we had it tight, we noticed we had too much material in one corner and not enough in another. She was doing most of the pulling (the hard part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and I was using the screw driver. I hate getting on the floor since i am 6'2.. at least I only weigh about 200lbs... but my knees were still hurting when it was over.
> 
> 
> We ended up starting over, loosening ever screw and trying to work the material around... that got old. I got to the point where I was trying to have it perfect.
> 
> 
> We started tightening again and when we were done it looked almost like it did when we started..... but with a little more work I think we got it where it will look good.
> 
> 
> We are going to let it sit over night and stretch again tomorrow. I am not sure what we will do with the extra tab material. We could cut it, but I think we will try to hide it another way.
> 
> 
> Then I will have to mount my projector.... and hang my screen. That makes me nervous.
> 
> 
> My skill level is relatively high for do it yourself stuff.. I am a software engineer that makes games, but I have built custom swing-sets, loft beds, platform beds and fish tank stands....
> 
> 
> I would not recommend trying to stretch the material by yourself that is for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> As for James, the guy could have really bad luck.... or he could just be really far behind. If he is behind, I wish he would just say so. I think most wound understand and try to still support a small business.... Especially when the small business seems to make a good product.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the random everywhere post, but it is late and I am tired.
> 
> 
> Brad



My screen is "out for delivery" today! Thanks Brad for posting your experience with your new screen....wish me luck.


----------



## RPS13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RPS13*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/720#post_23232983
> 
> 
> This irks me.
> 
> 
> I ordered my screen March 8th - exact same as you, 110" matte white screen.
> 
> 
> I've been given about 5 different dates from James, and I've told him, "I don't mind a delay as long as you're giving me a reasonable estimate of when it's shipping out." It's always been "I'll be getting to your order in a few days, then I'll send a tracking number out the next day." It gets really old when you hear it over and over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> After being promised the tracking number two times by James over email over the last few weeks (and a few times over the phone), I called him today and he told me it's "being packaged right now and I'll get you a tracking number later tonight." I'd be lying if I said I believed one word at this point...
> 
> 
> 
> So again, the wait didn't really surprise me; but when he was swearing up and down it would be shipped "that week" on the 3rd week, and then hearing the same story over and over, I've gotten annoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my problem is I take people at their word, and expect them to own up to that, and James thinks the correct way to run a business is lie out his teeth over something as minor as getting a screen out the door. If I talked to him a month ago and he said, "you know what, I'm way behind and your screen will be going out in 3-4 weeks," I think I would have been minorly annoyed for a little bit then not thought about it for another month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lies are bad enough, but when someone orders the same thing you do later than you do, and they get it a week before you do... that just makes me think he's pulling orders out of a hat and going to town all random like.



Just to follow up, the screen didn't ship the day James said it was "being packed up right now." I could never get a tracking number sent to me, so I had to deal with another 3-4 days before it was finally shipped out (I think that made well over a week of "your screen is being packed up right this second and will ship today"). The wait of ~8 weeks didn't really surprise me, but the "it's going to be ready shortly" talk for 5+ weeks did irritate me slightly.


The screen did go together easily enough, but it does need two people to tension it since you have to pull the flaps on each side of a screw while tightening it. Fit and finish of the screen overall is just ok, the bottom portion of my frame is a little rough, with some velvet being a bit lumpy towards where they join in the center. Since it is a really obvious place, I do notice it pretty often, but I adjusted it twice and the only way to fix it is to tear up the velvet and redo that job as far as I can see. So I'll just deal with it. Since everything is seemingly hand drilled as a unique assembly, I don't think I could exchange just those pieces with new ones from James (nevermind that it'd probably be around winter before I got them...).


I thought the instructions were pretty good, but it would be nice if steps were numbered out and organized a bit better vs. a stream-of-consciousness paragraph style.



So I've been enjoying my screen, but overall, if I could have found another supplier +/- 20% of the price that had 3.5" borders, I would go with them if I had to do it all over again. The ordering issue and the screen quality together aren't enough to make it a "maybe try looking elsewhere" recommendation, but both together made the transaction lose a bit of luster.


----------



## chiru

Hi guys


I am chiru , that many of you bought James screen you said , so how is it ? Do you think should I go with that ? , I am planing to take 120" 2:35:1 screen,


so I wanna know if I take 120" 2:35:1 then if I play in 16:9 then what will be projection size ? How much inches should I compromise ?

Finally should I go with James or elite screen ? By the way I live in Canada , so if I order from James he should shop from states to Canada , so is that worth it to buy from him or should I take elite here in Canada ? .

If you give your suggestions it will be great help for me .


Thank you


----------



## royceb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chiru*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/750#post_23378709
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> 
> I am chiru , that many of you bought James screen you said , so how is it ? Do you think should I go with that ? , I am planing to take 120" 2:35:1 screen,
> 
> 
> so I wanna know if I take 120" 2:35:1 then if I play in 16:9 then what will be projection size ? How much inches should I compromise ?
> 
> Finally should I go with James or elite screen ? By the way I live in Canada , so if I order from James he should shop from states to Canada , so is that worth it to buy from him or should I take elite here in Canada ? .
> 
> If you give your suggestions it will be great help for me .
> 
> 
> Thank you



I ordered a 120" Jamestown screen back in November. I didn't receive the screen until March 1st because "Seymour ran out of screen material". When I was finally able to put the screen together, there wasn't enough bracing to keep the frame square. It felt very flimsy. The screws didn't stay in the pre-drilled holes after a day or so. I returned the screen and now I am still waiting for my refund, which he promised me two weeks ago. I would avoid Jamestown at all costs. Poor quality and very poor service.


----------



## pdxrealtor

Wow! Glad I came across this thread.


Does anyone have any pictures of behind their screen? It can't be that hard to order the material and make a frame yourself.


Edit - never mind. Found a few pics in this thread.


----------



## Expat444




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Expat444*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/750#post_23275723
> 
> 
> Finally pulled the trigger on a 150" Seymour XD, let's start the clock.


Got an email today confirming it's shipped so mine took 5 weeks from order to dispatch, ETA is another week.


----------



## mathlete

Well, despite all the potential for delays, I can't justify an extra $400 or so to NOT get it from Jamestown, so I just purchased the Seymour AT 120 in. screen on ebay. The promised date is mid July...


----------



## Expat444

S


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Expat444*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/750#post_23413777
> 
> 
> Got an email today confirming it's shipped so mine took 5 weeks from order to dispatch, ETA is another week.


So it was delivered yesterday, it took a total of 6 weeks from order to delivery but I'm not home to unwrap it


----------



## jude5683

Ordered mine yesterday. 120 inch, 16:9, white. The clock starts......


----------



## Slick Wilhelm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jude5683*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/750#post_23442810
> 
> 
> Ordered mine yesterday. 120 inch, 16:9, white. The clock starts......



I ordered my 110", 16:9 white screen on June 11th. Jamestown website said approximately 12-15 working days for production. It's been 16, so I've sent an email asking for status.


----------



## jude5683

I've sent 3 emails over the course of the 3 weeks, with no response. I only got a response when I called him (James), so I think you'd do better to try and call him.


----------



## Slick Wilhelm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jude5683*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/750#post_23506251
> 
> 
> I've sent 3 emails over the course of the 3 weeks, with no response. I only got a response when I called him (James), so I think you'd do better to try and call him.



Thanks for the advice, and I'm glad I took it. I just spoke to James and he said that my screen should be finished in the "next couple of days" and should ship this week. It will be interesting to see if this really happens.


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slick Wilhelm*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/750#post_23506850
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice, and I'm glad I took it. I just spoke to James and he said that my screen should be finished in the "next couple of days" and should ship this week. It will be interesting to see if this really happens.



Not trying to rain on your parade, but no way that happens. It took me 9 weeks to get mine, but I do know that he has maybe gotten that down to about 7.


----------



## jude5683




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/750#post_23506916
> 
> 
> Not trying to rain on your parade, but no way that happens. It took me 9 weeks to get mine, but I do know that he has maybe gotten that down to about 7.



With a name like "Pain Infliction", how're we supposed to believe that you're not trying to rain on his parade?










I'll give James a call tonight and see what he tells me... not sure what answer I'll get...


----------



## jude5683

Slick, I called James about an hour or two ago. He told me something similar to you. He said that it should be done by the end of the week. I ordered on June 18th. Based on what the people on here have experienced, I'm not looking for anything for another week or two.


----------



## csnow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *royceb*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/750#post_23384141
> 
> 
> I ordered a 120" Jamestown screen back in November. I didn't receive the screen until March 1st because "Seymour ran out of screen material". When I was finally able to put the screen together, there wasn't enough bracing to keep the frame square. It felt very flimsy. The screws didn't stay in the pre-drilled holes after a day or so. I returned the screen and now I am still waiting for my refund, which he promised me two weeks ago. I would avoid Jamestown at all costs. Poor quality and very poor service.



Thanks for the feedback, I was ready to pull the trigger. I don't understand why people are still ordering after reading your review. I guess the price lures people into being hopeful.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

A year + later, still happy with mine (Jamestown frame + Seymour AT material). Unhappy customers tend to post more than happy ones, not just in this thread but in general.


----------



## Slick Wilhelm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csnow*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/750#post_23510333
> 
> 
> I don't understand why people are still ordering after reading your review. I guess the price lures people into being hopeful.



If his negative experience was the overwhelming norm, then I would agree with you. But obviously this is not the case, or untold hundreds of customers are not posting.


It seems to me that in this day and age, if you look on the internet for opinions and reviews on any product, there will always be good & bad reviews on almost everything. It's very rare to find a product where 100% of folks are happy. At the end of the day, one has to trust their judgment and hope for the best.


Btw, James did answer my email that same day, too. Talk is cheap, though, so we'll see if his estimate was accurate or not.


----------



## Expat444

So I've posted some pictures of my screen components on my build thread, it all seems well made and it's certainly heavy, I'm not sure if I'll be able to hang it on my own.


----------



## Manic1!

Ordered my screen may 27th and have not received it yet. Called around 3 weeks back and he said it should take 10 days from order.


----------



## Expat444

Quick install question, does Seymour XD have a front and a back or can I install it either side facing the projector?


----------



## chriscmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Expat444*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/780#post_23524845
> 
> 
> Quick install question, does Seymour XD have a front and a back or can I install it either side facing the projector?



We recommend the inside surface of the roll, as that's the side that's inspected for blemishes. Both sides spec the same, so if you happen to prefer the outer surface you can use it. The inside texture pattern is what's designed for use in retractables, so for your fixed frame screen it doesn't matter.


Cheers,

Chris


----------



## jude5683

Just sent another email to James - Got back response that they got "some bad aluminum come it that had to be replaced. We look to finish it sometime Wednesday." Starting week 5 this week....


----------



## Pain Infliction

Man James is the most unlucky person ever!!!!! Always has bad things happen to him.


----------



## jude5683




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/780#post_23529951
> 
> 
> Man James is the most unlucky person ever!!!!! Always has bad things happen to him.



So true... If it weren't for the good reviews that I've read, the expectation that I'd have to wait, and the price, I'd have found something else by now.


----------



## Expat444

For those who are curious/interested, I've posted a bunch of photos of me building and installing my 150" Jamestown Seymour XD screen in my build thread, everything went smoothly (and I'm impressed with the fit and quality of the kit) despite me building it in the most inconvenient place possible (I had to balance it between my stage and riser).


----------



## jude5683

Wow, Expat! Nice Screen! Wish I could fit something like that into the small room that I have... sadly, it was not to be.


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jude5683*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/780#post_23530193
> 
> 
> So true... If it weren't for the good reviews that I've read, the expectation that I'd have to wait, and the price, I'd have found something else by now.



The price is what sold me on the screen. I will replace it in the future but at the time I just bought my house and was in the process of building the theater and doing other stuff around the house that needed to be done, so money was an issue. When I received the screen, I put it together and the picture on the screen material was really good! The frame on the other hand, not so much. My screen is 150" 2.35 so it is almost 12 feet wide and he does not ship 12 foot long boards. That means they are in two peices and I dont really like that. I

The BS that James kept feeding me and other people is what gets to be offensive.


----------



## meyerca

If it's good material, these screens appear to be a very good deal.thank you


----------



## jude5683




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/780#post_23530644
> 
> 
> The price is what sold me on the screen. I will replace it in the future but at the time I just bought my house and was in the process of building the theater and doing other stuff around the house that needed to be done, so money was an issue. When I received the screen, I put it together and the picture on the screen material was really good! The frame on the other hand, not so much. My screen is 150" 2.35 so it is almost 12 feet wide and he does not ship 12 foot long boards. That means they are in two peices and I dont really like that. I was never able to get the frame straight but you can not tell with the lights out and nobody has said anything about it, but my wife and I know and can see it. Other than that, It is serving its purpose and we love our theater.
> 
> 
> The BS that James kept feeding me and other people is what gets to be offensive.



Yeah, I'd be less upset about it, if he'd just come out and say "I'm running behind; it'll be three weeks" or if he'd email upfront and say "It'll be 6 weeks" rather than 10 to 15 business days. It's the constant bad excuses that get me.


I've been projecting on a screen that I made out of 1x4s and black out cloth. But the store I live close to does not have blackout cloth any wider than the screen i currently have (102 inch diagonal), so I thought I'd try James' screen. I'm pretty handy and looked online but couldn't find the materials cheap enough to build it to those specs without doing something that's obviously DIY like paint on screen or putting fabric on plywood. It seemed like the cost of the materials (screen on ebay, wood at home depot, aluminum at home depot, etc.) to build one screen to the specs that James is building was so close to the cost of his screen that it seemed silly not to just let him build it and then I'll resupport and straighten it as needed. Maybe it was the wrong way to go, but I'll see when it comes...


----------



## Expat444




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/780#post_23530644
> 
> 
> The price is what sold me on the screen. I will replace it in the future but at the time I just bought my house and was in the process of building the theater and doing other stuff around the house that needed to be done, so money was an issue. When I received the screen, I put it together and the picture on the screen material was really good! The frame on the other hand, not so much. My screen is 150" 2.35 so it is almost 12 feet wide and he does not ship 12 foot long boards. That means they are in two peices and I dont really like that. I was never able to get the frame straight but you can not tell with the lights out and nobody has said anything about it, but my wife and I know and can see it. Other than that, It is serving its purpose and we love our theater.
> 
> 
> The BS that James kept feeding me and other people is what gets to be offensive.



So I think we have the same screen









It hadn't occurred to me either that the frame width would be in 2 pieces, I think that could be clearer on his website.

Overall, if you're willing to live with the long painful production process then it's a good screen, I was able to assemble it on my own in about half a day.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Your screen is different because you have the AT screen and for some reason (not sure why) it comes with two middle support bars.

Why did it take you have a day to put it together? Did you do it by yourself?


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jude5683*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/780#post_23532121
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'd be less upset about it, if he'd just come out and say "I'm running behind; it'll be three weeks" or if he'd email upfront and say "It'll be 6 weeks" rather than 10 to 15 business days. It's the constant bad excuses that get me.
> 
> 
> I've been projecting on a screen that I made out of 1x4s and black out cloth. But the store I live close to does not have blackout cloth any wider than the screen i currently have (102 inch diagonal), so I thought I'd try James' screen. I'm pretty handy and looked online but couldn't find the materials cheap enough to build it to those specs without doing something that's obviously DIY like paint on screen or putting fabric on plywood. It seemed like the cost of the materials (screen on ebay, wood at home depot, aluminum at home depot, etc.) to build one screen to the specs that James is building was so close to the cost of his screen that it seemed silly not to just let him build it and then I'll resupport and straighten it as needed. Maybe it was the wrong way to go, but I'll see when it comes...



I agree with you. If you buy the supplies and do it yourself, you have the chance of screwing it up as well. That is why it was a no brainer to go with Jamestown. The trick to get it straight is the way you tension it. I had to really tension it because there were so many creases in the fabric from shipping. Since my screen is almost 12 feet long and only has one support in the middle, it was a disaster waiting to happen. I guess that I really could try to get it right, but I don't really want to have to restretch the fabric again. It's a PITA!


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/780#post_23532833
> 
> 
> Your screen is different because you have the AT screen and for some reason (not sure why) it comes with two middle support bars.



Because you don't want a single support right in front of your center channel speaker.


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/780#post_23533220
> 
> 
> Because you don't want a single support right in front of your center channel speaker.



Right, but that does not explain why you would not give the extra support no matter what screen material. AT material or not, having a screen 12' wide could use extra support.


----------



## Expat444




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/780#post_23532833
> 
> 
> Your screen is different because you have the AT screen and for some reason (not sure why) it comes with two middle support bars. That would have made a world of a difference in getting my frame straighter.
> 
> 
> Why did it take you have a day to put it together? Did you do it by yourself?


Brad answered your support question, it took me half a day to assemble as I did it by myself in a really inconvenient space - I could barely fit at each side of the screen as I was tensioning the screen material.


----------



## Expat444

A couple of other thoughts:

1) The screen support bars are already painted black, very cool.

2) If you're tensioning the screen yourself, then firstly really loosen the tensioning screws to make it easier to feed the material through, then hand tighten so that it will help you hold the material tight as you tighten the screws 1 by 1.


----------



## Slick Wilhelm

Well, after assuring me via phone and email that my screen would be completed last Wednesday or Thursday, I still have not seen a tracking number. I sent James a polite email asking about status two days ago, and have not heard diddly back.


What a way to run a business!










Does anyone know how Paypal works if I decided I wanted to cancel my order? Can I dispute the payment?


----------



## jude5683




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slick Wilhelm*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/780#post_23544143
> 
> 
> Well, after assuring me via phone and email that my screen would be completed last Wednesday or Thursday, I still have not seen a tracking number. I sent James a polite email asking about status two days ago, and have not heard diddly back.
> 
> 
> What a way to run a business!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how Paypal works if I decided I wanted to cancel my order? Can I dispute the payment?



I was told that my screen would be finished yesterday. Yesterday, I emailed him and asked about the status. He said that it was currently in production and would be finished last night. No word, no email, no tracking number yet. Slick, I'd try calling him again. I already priced the materials to build my own screen, and I've said that if it's not sent by next week, I'll build my own for about the same price, maybe a bit less.


Not sure how Paypal works, but I'd be interested in knowing what you find out


----------



## Pain Infliction

I'm telling you guys that it took me 9 weeks to get mine to the door. Don't expect anything sooner.


----------



## Expat444




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Expat444*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/780#post_23535836
> 
> 
> A couple of other thoughts:
> 
> 1) The screen support bars are already painted black, very cool.
> 
> 2) If you're tensioning the screen yourself, then firstly really loosen the tensioning screws to make it easier to feed the material through, then hand tighten so that it will help you hold the material tight as you tighten the screws 1 by 1.


After the screen has been up for a few day, I've realized that wrinkles that showed up in the first finished screen photos I posted are no longer there so it's worth waiting to see before retensioning the screen.


----------



## rekbones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jude5683*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/780#post_23544185
> 
> 
> I was told that my screen would be finished yesterday. Yesterday, I emailed him and asked about the status. He said that it was currently in production and would be finished last night. No word, no email, no tracking number yet. Slick, I'd try calling him again. I already priced the materials to build my own screen, and I've said that if it's not sent by next week, I'll build my own for about the same price, maybe a bit less.
> 
> 
> Not sure how Paypal works, but I'd be interested in knowing what you find out



You can put a claim in Paypal for item not received if your with in 45 days from your initial payment, then James has 30 days to respond. I did this with my order and James did respond but it was still about 9 weeks for delivery. Once I received delivery I closed the case. He will deliver the goods, I don't know if this speed up delivery or not but you will be protected. After 45 Days you are SOL if he goes belly up and you have no claim.


----------



## jude5683

Got word that it will ship on Monday


----------



## jude5683

UPS tracking states that the screen will arrive tomorrow (Thursday). It will be just shy of 6 weeks from order to arrival.


----------



## Expat444

Good


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jude5683*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/780#post_23558414
> 
> 
> UPS tracking states that the screen will arrive tomorrow (Thursday). It will be just shy of 6 weeks from order to arrival.


Good luck!


----------



## jude5683

Got the screen yesterday and just looked at the pieces. The bracket used to hold the screen to the wall is about 12-18inches in length and a thin piece of metal. What did you guys who have the screen use to attach it to the wall? Did you use this bracket? Did you use another method? Did you add to the bracket? I'm just thinking that 38lbs of screen held by a 12 inch piece of metal may be too little....


----------



## Pain Infliction

That is a french cleat and they can hold a lot of weight. Make sure you put it on a stud. If your screen is really large you should have received two of them. if not, just go to HD and buy them.


----------



## Expat444

So if you look in my build thread you can see some pictures of the headers I built to mount the two French cleats that came with my screen, I'm pretty sure I over engineered them but I was concerned about the weight of the screen.


----------



## jude5683

Thanks for the feedback. Did you guys follow the instructions on stretching the screen? I have a few wrinkles that I couldn't get out and some of them seem to be vertical lines where the screen was rolled around the PVC pipe to be packed. Do you have any suggestions for how to stretch it to get out all the wrinkles?


----------



## Expat444




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jude5683*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/810#post_23573112
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Did you guys follow the instructions on stretching the screen? I have a few wrinkles that I couldn't get out and some of them seem to be vertical lines where the screen was rolled around the PVC pipe to be packed. Do you have any suggestions for how to stretch it to get out all the wrinkles?


I just stretched it as tight as I could but you can tell from the photos that there were some vertical lines/wrinkles in the screen when it was leaning against the screen wall that disappeared by the time I hung the screen.


----------



## Pain Infliction

^^^That is what I did too except that I restretched it the next day. When I was done stretching it the wrinkles were gone. It helps very much with two people. My wife tightned the screws as it pulled on the material. What size screen did you get?


----------



## Expat444




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/810#post_23573874
> 
> 
> ^^^That is what I did too except that I restretched it the next day. When I was done stretching it the wrinkles were gone. It helps very much with two people. My wife tightned the screws as it pulled on the material. What size screen did you get?


150" AT.


----------



## jude5683

I got a 120 inch. I'll take it down and restretch in a few days. So, the waves from rolling the screen came out with re-stretching? Did you guys stretch one long side at a time? Or go back and forth from the two sides, stretching a few tabs on the top and then doing the ones on the bottom? The instructions seemed to say to do the whole top side then the whole bottom, then alternate the sides.


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jude5683*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/810#post_23574286
> 
> 
> I got a 120 inch. I'll take it down and restretch in a few days. So, the waves from rolling the screen came out with re-stretching? Did you guys stretch one long side at a time? Or go back and forth from the two sides, stretching a few tabs on the top and then doing the ones on the bottom? The instructions seemed to say to do the whole top side then the whole bottom, then alternate the sides.



Yes they come out with stretching. I dont remember how I stretched it, but I think I did the middle first on top and bottom and then did entire sides.


For some reason James does not send two french cleats out for anything under 130". I personally think that 120" should receive two. I think french cleats can hold up to 300lbs so don't worry about the weight.


----------



## jude5683

I agree with you. I think a 120 needs 2 cleats. Putting a 4-foot level on the top, I can tell that the ends are sagging because of the weight (not much, about 1/4 inch at each end). This can be fixed two ways - first, a longer support/tie bar at the top to tie the two frame pieces together, or second, two cleats (one about a third of the way from each end). I will install the latter, just because I feel better with more support along the top anyway.


The waves where the screen was rolled are still there today, but they are less prevalent/noticeable. I will restretch it when I put the additional cleats on the screen, in hopes that (this time) I can get all the wrinkles and waves out.


----------



## Pain Infliction

The frame sagging could have something to do with how you stretched the material. I had that issues as well. If you can get a second person to help you it is way easier.


----------



## bighvy76

I am thinking of ordering. The Jamestown 120 At. But I need to know if it can handle being hung from the ceiling with chain and eyebolts. I would have to add the eyebolts about 15" in from the sides of the top of the inner frame. Is it sturdy enough to not warp and look crappy?


----------



## jude5683

bighvy - It should be fine. Having two supports is something way different than the one support that James provides. Two suggestions: (1) Install the two supports approximately 1/3 of the way from each end. (2) Do not overtighten the center brackets, make them snug with a hand-held screwdriver, and DO NOT use a power drill.


----------



## bighvy76

What do you mean by "2 supports"?


----------



## jude5683

When I ordered my 120 inch screen it had one support (a French cleat) in the middle, when IMO it should have two supports (one at either end). So, supporting yours with two would be better than the single support that I currently have.


----------



## bighvy76

Yeah now the 120 has to vertical supports. I think 13" both sides if center. Do u think the audio transparent is worth the $500+ he is asking for the fix frame its ina small room and iI was gonna hang it from the ceiling joist and put the speakers behind it. Ur may be heavy with the wood outer frame


----------



## jude5683

How large is your room? The screen weighs about 30-35lbs. It's not very heavy since its light wood and aluminum. I didn't go with AT screen since my room is also small and to put the speakers behind would use up some floor space. I hope to post pics when I finish the room (once I install another cleat or two).


----------



## bighvy76

Mine is small. 10x14. The 120" will almost fill the 10 foot wall I mounted the speakers to the back wall at ear level and the screen will hang like 18 inches in front of the wall. The Benq 1070 will mount 11 ft back and 6" down from ceiling so the screen will hang approx 8-9 down on chains. I could use a false wall I would save about 10" of gap between the speakers and screen because of the way studs are spaced. Wewill be seated 10-11 from sscreen


----------



## jude5683

honestly, i think you'll be too close to the screen. My room is 11.5x14.33. We tried to have the screen about 11ft from the screen and had trouble focusing our eyes, especially when the action was fast moving. Now, we're pretty much against the back wall, and it's perfect. The screen is large enough to give us the movie theater feel without making it seem too small and straining our eyes. Personally, I'd wall-mount it and give yourself some more room to move back if you need to or move as close as you like. Or if you can build a false wall to give yourself an extra 10in further away from the screen, I think you'd be better off.


----------



## alarttoy

yes.. If it's good material, these screens appear to be a very good deal.thanks


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alarttoy*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/810#post_23583784
> 
> 
> yes.. If it's good material, these screens appear to be a very good deal.thanks



???


----------



## Slick Wilhelm

Just a little update on my saga...


I called this morning and asked for a status update since it's been three *weeks* since I was told it would ship in two or three *days*.


After some shuffling of papers and stammering a bit, he said that my order somehow got confused with another order. But he assured me that my screen would ship tomorrow, and that I would have a tracking number by tomorrow afternoon.


We'll see.


Btw, normally I would be pretty upset with this guy, but in all honesty the projected image looks pretty darn good on my light gray walls, so for now I'm ok with being patient. We'll see how patient I feel if I don't get a tracking number tomorrow...


----------



## jude5683

In my order, I found that the more you pester them, the quicker things get done. I emailed and called each day and things seemed to go faster. James told me "two weeks" and then when I started calling each day, it was a week (not two) then I got the screen.


----------



## bighvy76

Well dang. I plan on ordering mine in 2 weeks..I may not get it back in time for the start of football


----------



## Pain Infliction

Considering football starts in about 5 weeks and you will not order for two weeks, there is no chance. Sorry. But you can just project the image on the wall or sheet until it arrives. If you are ordering a size that is common, you can ask him if he has any because some people cancel their orders after the bad customer service.


----------



## bighvy76

I will hang a sheet if I have to.. I'm ordering 12o" xD audio transparent one


----------



## mathlete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mathlete*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/750#post_23442069
> 
> 
> Well, despite all the potential for delays, I can't justify an extra $400 or so to NOT get it from Jamestown, so I just purchased the Seymour AT 120 in. screen on ebay. The promised date is mid July...



Just over the six week point now. I opened a case with ebay before it expired. The reply I got gave an excuse about material from Seymour and an apology for not contacting me sooner.


I'm sure James must read this thread - certainly he should realize that this is no way to treat customers? We can all live with the delays (or we wouldn't have ordered in the first place), but it needs to be well communicated up front.


----------



## jude5683

To be fair, on Seymour's website, it does say that "Center Stage XD is temporarily unavailable for DIY orders until we get our supplies caught back up." So, if James is ordering the screen material through the site, then it's very likely that he has to wait until Seymour is ready for to ship the material.


----------



## Slick Wilhelm

Praise be to the godz of AV equipment, but I finally have a tracking number, and my screen has shipped...7 weeks after ordering.


I wish James well, but he certainly needs to do something to get more organized. The plethora of excuses he uses is, well, just embarrassing.


----------



## baloo_btru

Its pretty ridiculous that people still give him business in this day and age. There are too many options.


----------



## Expat444




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baloo_btru*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/810#post_23592159
> 
> 
> Its pretty ridiculous that people still give him business in this day and age. There are too many options.


I think there are fewer than you realize, unless you're going to build the screen frame yourself, no one else offers a screen kit at anything close to the price that he does which is why so many of us put up with his production delays and at the end of the day, my screen looks great.


----------



## baloo_btru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Expat444*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/810#post_23592241
> 
> 
> I think there are fewer than you realize, unless you're going to build the screen frame yourself, no one else offers a screen kit at anything close to the price that he does which is why so many of us put up with his production delays and at the end of the day, my screen looks great.



Well by definition you have to be right, otherwise people would have went somewhere else


----------



## jude5683

Now that I have two supports on my 120in screen, I am very pleased! The screen material produces an AWESOME image. The frame looks great! However, a few warnings for those thinking about these screens - it's easy to strip threads in the soft wood so (1) don't put screws in and take them out repeatedly and (2) don't overtighten (using a hand-held screwdriver is preferable to a drill). It's easy to repair the threads in the wood with some toothpicks and wood glue, but it's easier to just not strip the threads to begin with. Second, I'd recommend having at least two french cleats rather than just the one in the middle; if you have a screen that measures 120 or less, you have to request 2 cleats. Other than those two small warnings, I highly recommend these screens. Yes, the wait is long, but the price is low. A friend told me that in purchases you have three options - cheap, fast, and quality - then, in your purchases, you can choose two of those. With these screens, you get good quality and cheap, but you don't get fast. But the wait, at least IMO, is worth it.


----------



## bighvy76

I am going to hang mine buy adding an eyebolt to both ends about 33" in on both sides ..is it gonna be hard to drill a hole thru the aluminum frame to do this? Is there space to do this?


----------



## jude5683

If you have the right drill bits (rated for metals), then you can drill them. However, as I am not sure of the method by which the "aluminum frame" is attached to the wood frame, I cannot tell you whether it will support the weight as the aluminum frame was designed to keep the wood from warping and holding the screen material in place (not necessarily to hold the frame up to the wall). If it were me, I'd request two extra pieces of aluminum to screw into the wood frame with wood screws and drill those for your eyebolts rather than using the frame that holds the screen material in place. But again that's only because I don't know the method by which the aluminum frame is held on the wood frame.


----------



## bighvy76

I haven't seen the screen in person yet. So u think the wood frame would be a sturdier place to mount handing hardware when the aluminium inner frame. If inner frame accully hold the screen tight I don't want to hand it there it my pull on screen material


----------



## jude5683

The wood frame is what supports the brackets for hanging the screen when installed with the cleat, so I'd say that that is probably the place to use your eyebolts. The inner (aluminum) frame is what holds the tension of the screen.


If it were me, I'd put an additional aluminum bar toward each end (which you'd have to request from james or buy on your own), held in place with 3-5 wood screws to the wood frame. Then, i'd have that aluminum bar drilled for the eyebolt. That way, the aluminum bar would have the support of 3-5 screws to support the weight of the screen on the eyebolts rather than just drilling the eyebolts into the wood directly (only having one point of support). Does this make sense?


----------



## bighvy76

Gotcha... cant wait to get it ordered my new projector just sitting in the box


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/840#post_23604944
> 
> 
> Gotcha... cant wait to get it ordered my new projector just sitting in the box



What projector did you get? Can you shine it on the wall for now?


----------



## bighvy76

Benq w1070... no walls dark red. Ceiling and floor black. I may hang a sheet. Lol


----------



## Slick Wilhelm

Well, all-in-all I'm happy with the quality of the screen(110"). There's a little bit of a gap in the middle between the left & right pieces, and I don't think we got it exactly lined up perfectly. From a distance it's hardly noticeable. The instructions were pretty good, and the screen was very easy to set up for two people. I wouldn't advise trying to stretch the screen material alone. It's definitely a two person job.


At the end of the day, it looks like a $200 DIY screen. Not as pristine as my last screen(Carada, which the ex-wife has), but the picture looks very good on it.


Knowing what I know now, would I tolerate a 7 week delivery period from Jamestown? Nope. I'd rather pay 3 times as much for a Carada that would get delivered within a week.


In case anyone is wondering, the speakers are Dynaudio, with the exception of the Paradigm subwoofer.

http://s1239.photobucket.com/user/SlickWilhelm/media/20130809_122020_zps5198ac29.jpg.html


----------



## chupa320

You've got to remember, these are built to order, they are not in stock...


Current lead time on these screens is good. I ordered mine through their ebay store, on July 22, and will have it Aug 19th. 21 business days from order to in hand. 17 business day for mfg. Exactly when he said I would have it. I think the order through the ebay store may help as it provides a tracking method of your order for both the customer and the manufacturer.


----------



## atxz06

I ordered mine July 15th directly from their website and haven't heard anything regarding delivery.


----------



## bighvy76

How do you find his eBay store?


----------



## atxz06

Go to ebay and search for "jamestown screen." You'll see a list of screens.


----------



## mathlete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chupa320*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/840#post_23636082
> 
> 
> You've got to remember, these are built to order, they are not in stock...
> 
> 
> Current lead time on these screens is good. I ordered mine through their ebay store, on July 22, and will have it Aug 19th. 21 business days from order to in hand. 17 business day for mfg. Exactly when he said I would have it. I think the order through the ebay store may help as it provides a tracking method of your order for both the customer and the manufacturer.



You're one of the lucky ones. I ordered mine through his ebay store on 6/18 and he promises to ship it early next week.


----------



## bighvy76

Are u guys having trouble getting the regular screensor the ccenter stage xd ones?


----------



## atxz06

Mine ordered on 7/15 is a Seymour.


----------



## atxz06

Spoke with Jamestown and they indicated that they're working through the May and June Seymour orders at this time. Seymour material was on backorder for a while and hoping to receive the material for June through mid-July next week from Seymour.


----------



## bull3001

What is the benefit of Seymour material?

It's it acoustically transparent?

What are the benefits for picture quality?

Do they have grey material in Seymour also?


----------



## bighvy76

Yes its acoustic transparent and no it is only in white with a 1.2 gain


----------



## mathlete

Well, it took 9 weeks to get it, but I got it put together. Stretching by myself wasn't really that hard. Looks pretty nice for the price, in my opinion.


----------



## Expat444




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mathlete*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/840#post_23667974
> 
> 
> Well, it took 9 weeks to get it, but I got it put together. Stretching by myself wasn't really that hard. Looks pretty nice for the price, in my opinion.


Looks good, welcome to the club


----------



## Manic1!

Ordered May 27 and still nothing. This is a load of crap. Will have to call them tomorrow.


----------



## Pain Infliction

WOW! That is a long time to wait! You have been very patient not to have called sooner. I think that is 16 weeks!


----------



## jude5683

Yeah, you should def call him. James usually answers the phone, but will call back relatively quickly. His email responses are generally slower.


----------



## bighvy76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jude5683*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/840#post_23700417
> 
> 
> Yeah, you should def call him. James usually answers the phone, but will call back relatively quickly. His email responses are generally slower.


I was gonna tell you to call him like he said then I thought..........I ordered mine a week ago so don't call him.....or my order will get pushed back lol


----------



## Manic1!

I called and they say Seymour AV has not shipped the material yet. If I don't get it soon I might just cancel my order and get a AccuScreen from Costco


----------



## chriscmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manic1!*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/840#post_23704889
> 
> 
> I called and they say Seymour AV has not shipped the material yet. If I don't get it soon I might just cancel my order and get a AccuScreen from Costco



We shipped some on the 3rd, and the order we received today is going out Monday. We're for the most part staying caught up here...


Cheers,

Chris


----------



## keehansen

right,Very likely the same supplier used by elite for screen material. Their specs on both white and gray are similar.


----------



## atxz06

Spoke with James on Monday regarding July 15th order... said he's hoping the screen material is on next shipment from Seymour. (to give everyone an idea on what your wait is looking like...)


----------



## bighvy76

I'm excited I was given my tracking number from Jamestown today. It will be here Tues. I ordered mine Aug 29 2013 . So its about a month wait. I ordered 120" with center stage xD material .


----------



## atxz06

Wtf... same screen I've had on order since 7/15. Prospective buyers, tells you what you need to know right there.


----------



## bighvy76

I ordered mine thru his eBay store not his web sight.


----------



## atxz06

Spoke with him this morning, said my material was incorrectly ordered 110 so I've been skipped. Maybe another couple weeks.


----------



## bighvy76

Got my Jamestown 120 at screen yesterday. Great work. Took a bit to get it tight. Looks real nice took a month to get. Very happy the xd material looks good at 9 ft and the speakers are pretty much butted up against it


----------



## atxz06

Got tracking number for mine yesterday. 11 weeks.


Glad this ordeal almost over with; would not do again.


----------



## qlxpfive


I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one being toyed with by this company, though I wish none of us were.  Mine has been on order for nearly two months.  Each time I query him, he states that it will be made "next week".  That has been his party line since early September.  If I could trust anything he said, I'd know if I should cancel or not...

 

I spoke with the guys at Seymour - extremely friendly, helpful, and quick to respond - about their screens.  They are more expensive, but the wait time is only a couple weeks, and I suspect they are better quality.  Since James told me it would be "next week", a couple weeks ago, I decided not to order directly from Seymour.  I wish I could just get some straight information, so that I could make an informed decision.

 

Extremely frustrated,


----------



## bighvy76

Did u order thru Jamestown web sight or eBay?


----------



## qlxpfive


Through the website - probably my mistake...


----------



## bighvy76

I went with eBay because of the rating system I felt he would wanna keep his good and would be faster.


----------



## Stiltz

It's funny people are still ordering these...Within a month and a half of waiting, I heard both the "screen material shipment was delayed" as well as the "mother in law being in the hospital for over a week."

I finally get the screen and the center where the two frames come together are very far off from being aligned and it looks like DIY project gone wrong.

I sold it locally for less than half a few months later as I couldn't get rid of it fast enough.

Caveat emptor as you've seen time and time again on here, but if you do want to take the gamble, order it from Ebay and check in with him weekly.


----------



## bighvy76

Mine is aligned real well. No gaps. I waited like 28 days.. his eBay listing says 15 business days mine took like 18 but labor day was in there lol


----------



## ellisr63

Mine was custom made with a 6" border and everything aligned perfectly.


----------



## atxz06

Where you order doesn't matter... it's the same individual completing your order regardless of channel. And the timing will always be "next week." If you want to deal with a vendor who you feel gives preferential treatment to customers who order via ebay over those who speak with them directly, this may be your guy per the above posts. You could be like bighvy76 and strike the mother lode receiving someone else's screen or, like the rest of us, strike out. After 3 months of buffoonery, I'll at least concede that my screen went together well but it isn't very high quality and I wouldn't do it again. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## bighvy76

Haha I guess I did strike the mother load.... I read a lot of complaints I guess I was a lucky one. I felt ordering thru eBay had the advantage of him caring about there feedback system . I hope everyone gets there products


----------



## number17

hey guys,


Figured I'll just chime in with the latest.


I ordered a 100" Jamestown screen back in September, and it was shipped after 10 days of placing the order, pretty much exactly what James promised. The screen was then stuck at Canadian custom for another 10 days but that's got nothing to do with Jamestown. I hesitated to order because Jamestown had some issues with delivery, but I just wanted to say those are probably in the past.


Anyways, screen came, I finally had the time to put it together this past weekend. It's the first time I'm putting together a projector screen so it took a little extra time. All in all it took me (with a bit of help from my wife in stretching of the screen) ~ 3 hours. If I am to do it again, it will probably still take 1.5-2 hours. It took a few times of flipping the screen over, checking for wrinkles and re-stretch ... but when all is done it is perfect, wrinkle free.


My impression of the screen is the quality is top notch. The frame border is 3.5" wide which gives it a nice, heavy, high end feel. Frame is nicely wrapped in black velvet. The frame is made of wood with aluminum support frame, it's solid once put together. Mine is 100" and only needs 1 center support. Holes are pre-drilled and assembly was easy.


The screen material is nice too. It's a thick, unstretchable thick vinyl material. Stretching of the tabs took some time, but overall it's not too hard either. The mechanism that clamps on to the screen is also solid.


So after a few trials, most of the wrinkles were gone, just a couple pinch points left on the screen because I kinda folded the screen when trying to work the tabs into the frame ... and they disappeared after half a day too. Hanging it on the wall was actually the easiest part.


Turned the projector on, and what a huge difference it makes from projecting on to the screen instead of the grey wall! The screen is uniform in colour and density, no hot spot at all. With a 1.2 gain the 3D really pops out, without washing off the contrast too much. I initially wanted a grey screen because I have a BenQ W1070, which is very bright, but not the best in contrast. But James suggest me to go with a white screen for the 3D, which I did, and I'm glad to know I don't lose much details in contrast.


The biggest difference is when watching hockey ... because there's so much white on the picture with the ice, jersey, helmet etc all in white, I used to see every single brush stroke of the painted wall, and picture was blur on some uneven spots ... not anymore.


My only complaint, if I am to nitpick, is the horizontal pieces of the frame are really 2 pieces put together, and despite wrapped in black velcro, when you put 2 pieces together you can see it isn't 1 piece if you look closely. But, everyone should be looking at the picture, not the frame











So there you go! All in all I'm a happy customer. If you are wondering whether you should go for it or not I'd say go for it, and you shouldn't have to worry about lead time either!



Cheers


----------



## tmp12


I am scared after reading all the posts about the delays...I ordered mine on October 8th (120" diagonal 16:9) AT screen but changed it to 125" diagonal 2.35:1 AT screen on October 11th. I checked with him after two weeks he said it should be shipped next week then again when I checked after 3 working weeks he said there are some delays with Seymour material...I just checked again today he said Seymour material should be there by this Thursday or Friday and I can get the screen early or mid next week so as of now I am in waiting mode.

 

I did ordered thru his website and he has been responsive when I called him but his email responses are slow but you can get immediate response if you send a message via his website instead.

 

cheers

tmp


----------



## chriscmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmp12*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/870#post_23917310
> 
> 
> I am scared after reading all the posts about the delays...I ordered mine on October 8th (120" diagonal 16:9) AT screen but changed it to 125" diagonal 2.35:1 AT screen on October 11th. I checked with him after two weeks he said it should be shipped next week then again when I checked after 3 working weeks he said there are some delays with Seymour material...I just checked again today he said Seymour material should be there by this Thursday or Friday and I can get the screen early or mid next week so as of now I am in waiting mode.
> 
> 
> I did ordered thru his website and he has been responsive when I called him but his email responses are slow but you can get immediate response if you send a message via his website instead.
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> tmp



FYI, we've been in full stock of the XD and none of the fabric orders have taken more than two days.


Cheers,

Chris


----------



## tmp12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chriscmore*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/870#post_23922720
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, we've been in full stock of the XD and none of the fabric orders have taken more than two days.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris...then I should be able to get it by the end of next week.


----------



## fatherom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmp12*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/870#post_23922788
> 
> 
> Thanks Chris...then I should be able to get it by the end of next week.



Based on what I've read, he uses the "still waiting for screen material" excuse to hold up orders. I really hope it's not the case for you, but the typical turnaround seems to be about 9 weeks from order to arrival. Just want to mentally prepare you for that possibility.


----------



## tmp12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fatherom*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/870#post_23923320
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what I've read, he uses the "still waiting for screen material" excuse to hold up orders. I really hope it's not the case for you, but the typical turnaround seems to be about 9 weeks from order to arrival. Just want to mentally prepare you for that possibility.


I hope not...I received an email on Sunday (i.e yesterday) night telling me that my order will be shipped on Monday and I should get tracking number in the evening....so bottom line is he is not perfect with timing but that can be ignored if quality and price is good....always there is a trade-off somewhere!!


----------



## tmp12


As promised James sent me a tracking number...


----------



## Pain Infliction

so how many weeks did it take?


----------



## tmp12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/870#post_23938056
> 
> 
> so how many weeks did it take?


4.5 weeks...Maybe I could have got it in 3 weeks if I didn't have changed aspect ratio and size of the screen...


----------



## socal swagger

i ordered my JT 120 screen about year or so ago and til this day its still a eye catcher. The way its built with the thick borders and velvet wrapping make it look much more expensive that what i paid for it. I received it with in 3 weeks or so. For the money spent u cant beat it.


----------



## Petro49er

I don't need an acoustically transparent screen. This may be a stupid question, but does the Seymour Center Stage XD material put out a better image than the regular screen fabric that Jamestown puts out? Or would I be better off going with a Carada Precision or even some other manufacturer? This will be a 110-115 inch screen in a completely dark room (dark walls/ceiling/carpet/no light) with image coming from a Sony HW50ES.


----------



## Springs Theater


Brad, what hinges did you use to hinge the screen?


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Springs Theater*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/870#post_24145047
> 
> 
> Brad, what hinges did you use to hinge the screen?



A pair of 4' long piano hinges - got them at Lowes I believe (or could be Home Depot)


----------



## Springs Theater


Thanks! Are those pair of hinges good enough to support the screen? I saw those in home depot but they look quite light compared to the screen, mine is 16:9 , 150".


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Springs Theater*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/870#post_24151431
> 
> 
> Thanks! Are those pair of hinges good enough to support the screen? I saw those in home depot but they look quite light compared to the screen, mine is 16:9 , 150".



I was initially concerned because the provided screws are very tiny - but there are a bazillion of them, so I went ahead and used them, and it has worked out fine for me. Then again, I don't pop open the hood all that often, just once in a while when I need to make some changes behind the screen.


----------



## smokarz

Have anyone order screen material from Jamestown?


I sent them an email couple days ago and still have yet to hear from them. Are they typically this slow with inquiries?


----------



## Pain Infliction

Call him.


----------



## RPS13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atxz06*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/870#post_23797859
> 
> 
> Got tracking number for mine yesterday. 11 weeks.
> 
> 
> Glad this ordeal almost over with; would not do again.



Good to see James is sticking with what he knows - blowin' smoke up people's arse!


I was much more annoyed at being constantly lied to than the wait, and looking back on it, I probably should have just heeded everybody's warnings here and ordered another screen given the quality of the screen I received. It's not horrible, but I wouldn't call it great by any stretch. Being told, "oh, it's going out tonight"... or tomorrow, or this afternoon etc. over and over was more frustrating than anything. And then I'd call him a week later to make sure he didn't actually ship it and it's lost somewhere only to get some more BS.


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RPS13*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/900_100#post_24185661
> 
> 
> Good to see James is sticking with what he knows - blowin' smoke up people's arse!
> 
> 
> I was much more annoyed at being constantly lied to than the wait, and looking back on it, I probably should have just heeded everybody's warnings here and ordered another screen given the quality of the screen I received. It's not horrible, but I wouldn't call it great by any stretch. Being told, "oh, it's going out tonight"... or tomorrow, or this afternoon etc. over and over was more frustrating than anything. And then I'd call him a week later to make sure he didn't actually ship it and it's lost somewhere only to get some more BS.


That quote was back in October. I think the wait is now 4 weeks.


----------



## tbirdman

I ordered on 11/25. Excuse for missing the 15 working days delivery was velvet that was supposed to arrive before Xmas arrive a few days ago. No response for a follow up request email (2) for a tentative ship date. Trying to get it in time for the Super Bowl and the Winter Olympics.


----------



## smokarz

Wow...this sounds like a PITA to order from Jamestown.


I would probably be better off getting an Elite Sable screen from Amazon with 2 day shipping on Prime membership.


----------



## 42Plasmaman

Sad to hear you guys are having so much delivery issues with the Jamestown(ebay shoppingdeals) screens.

I've order 2 in the last 4 years and got them within 3 weeks.

*Ordered through ebay.


One standard 100" and a custom 117".


The build quality for a wood frame is about as good as it gets from Jamestown.

What I've found is being cautious when torqueing the wood screws. It doesn't take much to strip them and then you must get a bigger screws for that specific hole.


Once assembled and mounted, the screen & PQ looks great.

*I didn't cut off the excess on the ends and just tucked them under the frame.


**I used D rings on the back of the top frame to mount mine on the wall.

I believe some are using French cleats.


Only issue I've had with them is usually within about a year, I would start to see small waves on the edges.

I would have to take down the screen and re-stretch it once a year.

For this reason, I replaced my Jamestown screen with a 120" VAPEX fixed screen. ($299 shipped was hard to resist)


----------



## smokarz

42Plasmaman,


Have you been able to do any comparisons between the Jamestown, Visual Apex, and Elite screens?


They all look to be in the same price range and should offer great values at the entry level.


----------



## tbirdman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbirdman*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/900#post_24188031
> 
> 
> I ordered on 11/25. Excuse for missing the 15 working days delivery was velvet that was supposed to arrive before Xmas arrive a few days ago. No response for a follow up request email (2) for a tentative ship date. Trying to get it in time for the Super Bowl and the Winter Olympics.



A got an email that said Mon or Tuesday next week it would ship which would be great. I didn't know there was going to be a delay until I saw these posts, but it still works out for me as I'm finishing up other things still in my home theater.


Now if the blind company can send out the correct parts. The blackout shades I ordered came in with all left sides rails. I wonder how many went out like this.


My 4 Fusion Escape chairs arrived this morning so looks like I'm on my way to meeting my SB deadline.


----------



## 42Plasmaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/900#post_24189461
> 
> 
> 42Plasmaman,
> 
> 
> Have you been able to do any comparisons between the Jamestown, Visual Apex, and Elite screens?
> 
> 
> They all look to be in the same price range and should offer great values at the entry level.


The Jamestown and VAPEX have about the same PQ but there seems to be less screen texture on the VAPEX screen during bright scenes.


I had an Elite Cinema white and it had sparkles(tiny reflections) during brightly lit areas or scenes.


One thing I like about the VAPEX is there is a lot less screws to install compared to the Jamestown.

The VAPEX frame is also more rigid once completed.


BTW, I also have Carada screen samples of the Classic Cinema and Brilliant White.

The VAPEX and Jamestown screen PQ are comparable to the Carada.


Speaking of Superbowl, I recently purchased a HomeWorx HW180STB HDTV Digital Converter to convert my OTA coax to HDMI (HD) and it works great.


----------



## smokarz

Thanks for the feedback Plasmaman. Looks like I'll need to take a closer look at the VA screen. I am tired of all these DIY screens, especially the cost is not that much more apart these days.


----------



## spent

I went with a Silver Ticket 120" 16:9 matte white 1.1 gain screen on Amazon for less than $300. Picture looks great on it, but I was upgrading from a Parkland DIY 4x8 screen.


----------



## RPS13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/900#post_24185876
> 
> 
> That quote was back in October. I think the wait is now 4 weeks.



If you believe you'll get your screen in 4 weeks, I've got a bridge to sell you.


Some people get their screens in roughly the quoted 3 weeks + 1 or 2 weeks, but James like to stretch things out to 8+ weeks on the average order.


The problem is, you're not ever going to know that until you keep getting more and more smoke blown up your arse and there you are 2+ months from placing your order and wondering why you're putting up with this crap.


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RPS13*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/900#post_24195646
> 
> 
> If you believe you'll get your screen in 4 weeks, I've got a bridge to sell you.
> 
> 
> Some people get their screens in roughly the quoted 3 weeks + 1 or 2 weeks, but James like to stretch things out to 8+ weeks on the average order.
> 
> 
> The problem is, you're not ever going to know that until you keep getting more and more smoke blown up your arse and there you are 2+ months from placing your order and wondering why you're putting up with this crap.


I got my screen in 4 weeks. I don't need a bridge so you can keep that.


----------



## tbirdman

My screen is delayed two more days until Thursday. I've asked for some narrow inside frames for the masking panel so it's taking them a little longer. I got a unsolicited email which I appreciated. It will be about 6 weeks which isn't bad if you are not in a hurry. Plus I like supporting a small business.


----------



## RPS13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/900#post_24195801
> 
> 
> I got my screen in 4 weeks. I don't need a bridge so you can keep that.



Read back through this thread, your experience isn't typical.


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RPS13*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/900#post_24218814
> 
> 
> Read back through this thread, your experience isn't typical.


I already know. My first screen took many weeks. The second one I got in four weeks. This is why I said that he has caught up. You are just assuming and I am telling you what my experience is.


----------



## 42Plasmaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RPS13*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/900#post_24218814
> 
> 
> Read back through this thread, your experience isn't typical.


Just keep in mind that people most people who come and post in forums is because they have an issue.

Not many people come in to a thread to post praise.


Since he's a one man shop, I suspect that depending on his load and material available, it affects his schedule.

His estimates appear to be based on best case scenarios and where orders aren't overwhelming and all material is on hand.


Those of you who bought on ebay should note any issues in your feedback.


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *42Plasmaman*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/900#post_24224798
> 
> 
> Just keep in mind that people most people who come and post in forums is because they have an issue.
> 
> Not many people come in to a thread to post praise.
> 
> 
> Since he's a one man shop, I suspect that depending on his load and material available, it affects his schedule.
> 
> His estimates appear to be based on best case scenarios and where orders aren't overwhelming and all material is on hand.
> 
> 
> Those of you who bought on ebay should note any issues in your feedback.


+1 and any review on the internet for that matter. I ordered a sub from Jtr around Christmas and got quoted at least a month but it might take even longer. Who knows? That's the way it just is with small companies.


----------



## tbirdman

I just got my tracking number for my screen. James appears to be working late as the email came from him at almost midnight his time. Looks like the shades may be the hold up for the Super Bowl.


----------



## tbirdman

I received my screen on Monday 1/27. I ordered it on 11/25. However they were holidays in between, plus I had him build masking panels. Screen was 120" 2.35 AT Seymour AV screen material. The back of the screen is sturdy with the two frames although not pretty. Definitely a professional assembly line. But who cares as the front is what will be seen and that looks good.


Instructions had some errors and failed to mention which side was the projection side. Also appeared to be short some screws and spacers. Not major as a quick run to the HW store took care of that. The screen material had grommets which was a surprise. You use the supplied cable ties to tension the screen. Going slow and methodical the screen came out great the first time.


Two French cleats were supplied. I wish some mechanical drawings would have been supplied so I wouldn't have to figure out where to mount the brackets on the wall. I'm right against some ceiling ductwork so every inch counts. I hope I'm right with my measurements as I'm saving the mounting the screen until tomorrow.










In summary if you don't mind the back not being pretty, it's well worth the money paid.


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbirdman*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/900_100#post_24280934
> 
> 
> I received my screen on Monday 1/27. I ordered it on 11/25. However they were holidays in between, plus I had him build masking panels. Screen was 120" 2.35 AT Seymour AV screen material. The back of the screen is sturdy with the two frames although not pretty. Definitely a professional assembly line. But who cares as the front is what will be seen and that looks good.
> 
> 
> Instructions had some errors and failed to mention which side was the projection side. Also appeared to be short some screws and spacers. Not major as a quick run to the HW store took care of that. The screen material had grommets which was a surprise. You use the supplied cable ties to tension the screen. Going slow and methodical the screen came out great the first time.
> 
> 
> Two French cleats were supplied. I wish some mechanical drawings would have been supplied so I wouldn't have to figure out where to mount the brackets on the wall. I'm right against some ceiling ductwork so every inch counts. I hope I'm right with my measurements as I'm saving the mounting the screen until tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In summary if you don't mind the back not being pretty, it's well worth the money paid.



Pics or it didn't happen.










Looks like James is going with a different method for his screens now. Grommets does sound like a better way of doing it.


----------



## bighvy76

Got mine just a couple months ago and it still has tab tensions.


----------



## tbirdman

Might be different method fro the AT screens. Anyway amazingly the cable ties did a great job. I must work slower than others as I probably have 6 hours into assembling and hanging the screen.


Got the AT masking panels today, and they are very well done. They disappear when viewing 16.9 material.


Screen was hung today. Biggest time sink was trying to get the AE8000U lens memory work for 2.35 and 16.9 CIH. I have issues as my lens is above the screen which cause limitations in the zoom and electronic vertical shift. I think I now have it dialed in.


Will try to get picture when all done this weekend. Attempt to take pictures have been difficult as a dark painted room is not conducive to an amateur taking photos.


----------



## Keith Mickunas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbirdman*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/900_50#post_24286124
> 
> 
> Might be different method fro the AT screens. Anyway amazingly the cable ties did a great job. I must work slower than others as I probably have 6 hours into assembling and hanging the screen.
> 
> 
> Got the AT masking panels today, and they are very well done. They disappear when viewing 16.9 material.
> 
> 
> Screen was hung today. Biggest time sink was trying to get the AE8000U lens memory work for 2.35 and 16.9 CIH. I have issues as my lens is above the screen which cause limitations in the zoom and electronic vertical shift. I think I now have it dialed in.
> 
> 
> Will try to get picture when all done this weekend. Attempt to take pictures have been difficult as a dark painted room is not conducive to an amateur taking photos.



What are Jamestown's masking panels like? I don't think they're on his site anywhere. I'm seriously considering getting an AT screen from him in a few months, and based on the recent news it sounds like I'll really like it. I'll probably add the panels too.


----------



## tbirdman

They nice. The ones I bought have plastic tabs so you insert one end and press fit in the other end. I was going to suggest to James that he embedded magnets in the frame of the screen and also on the topo and bottom of the masking panels as that way he doesn't have to depend on a press fit to secure the panels.


Mine are AT and he custom made the width of the framing material so they wouldn't interfere with my speakers.


I would post a picture except for some reason this forum won't let me. When I click on the option to embed a photo, none of the buttons are active in the dialog box.


----------



## Keith Mickunas

Thanks tbirdman. I've read a good bit of this thread, and while I see there's been some issues with timely delivery, I really like what Jamestown is doing. Nice to know he'll do custom masking panels also.


I would think that you have enough posts to post pictures now. You might check with a mod or in the Forum Operations Center. I'm sure others would be interested in seeing any pics you can provide.


----------



## tbirdman


It appears to be a browser issue.

 

10X20X8 room.

AE8000U

120" 2.35 Jamestown Seymour AV Centerstage XD AT screen with custom masking panels

Harmony Ultimate remote

Denon X4000

Sony BDP-5100S

UIW RLS III  LCR

UIW RSS III  Side surrounds

ProMonitor 1000  rear surrounds

Outlaw LFPM-1 plus

Fusion Escape Chairs

Slumber Shade balckout shades

Flat back front wall and ceiling, burgundy sidewalls, black velvet doors and metallic gold trim

Projector mounted about 14' back.

All audio, DVT, Blu ray player in closet in rear of room.

 

 

My conclusion of the build.

 

You have more flexibility on ambient light and colors then you may get the impression from this forum. Some recommendations are to paint the front sidewalls up to 4 feet back in flat black. This appears to be totally unnecessary. Also you don't need total blackout. I can raise the shades a bit a still get a great picture. I even have a 1" bottom gap on the front door near the screen where the hall light can sign through and it doesn't affect the picture along with the light beige carpet. So lighter colors can work in a theater.

 

I mounted the projector above the screen as I had issue with ductwork running down the top left side wall which forced me to mount the screen 10' from the ceiling. This also drove me to a 2.35 CIH screen. The only way I could get the zoom memory to work is to slightly aim the projector downwards and use keystone correction. Picture looks find although menus are a little weird from the projector as keystone correction is not used on them.

 

 



Quiet Mica Panel Delonghi heater HMP1500 plugged into a Lux Win 100 AC outlet programmable thermostat. Even though I have heat, I need to raise the temp a few degrees ebing that is on the bottom floor of a three story house.

 



Front door entrance

 



Rear closet for equipment

 



 



 



 



 



 



 



2.235 without masking panels

 



Masking panels with tab inserts

 



Masking panel inserted into screen

 



Screen with masking panels installed

 



Most important accessory

 



You need to make a statement

 



 



Second most important accessory.

 



Three ground level windows. Below window is sheetrock enclosed concrete foundation. Painted flat black from the ceiling about 10" down on the walls to align with the heating duct.

 



View from the second row. Have ~8" riser.


----------



## Keith Mickunas

Ah, I didn't realize you had a 2.35:1 screen, that's what you meant when you mentioned getting masks that wouldn't interfere with your speakers. That looks like a pretty good setup, and not too different than from what I'll be doing in the near future.


I have a new house being built right now, it's just through framing and once a few loose ends are tied up they should be able to start with the drywall. I have a room that will be about 12x19 with a 10' ceiling. I'm planning on a 120" 16x9 screen, an Epson 5030 projector, and am also leaning towards DefTech in-walls. I'm thinking of using the UIW RLS II across the front, UIW RSS II on the side, and for the rear UIW 75 or UIW RLS III.


Now I just have to find out if he's got a way of doing top and bottom masking.


----------



## ghus

oh boy i went through pages and pages of this thread hoping to find useful information on these 2 screens like tests, performance stuff, comparisons, ideas and unfortunately 95% of it is postings of the type i ordered it and its late, oh yeah i ordered it too and its also late. Arghhh newbies like me are starving for substantial info, guys. Anyway let me not contribute to this whining and get to the point










Before my questions to the group though let me disclose my rig. Its an Epson 5020 for which i have ordered an LPE filter to get some more light output out of it.


1) At some point early on in the thread there was some mention from a user that was planning to get a white one and then later on maybe paint it gray if need be. I also on the fence regarding white and gray. So my question is: what would you guys advice for high gain gray paint. Let me also add that i am not very happy with sparklies, i took a few elite material off my list because of these side effect. Kinda liked jamestown white material because of the lack of hotspotting, sparklies and good overall performance for my taste.


I prefer a solid gray and black performance a lot which is why i am getting the LPE filter for some punch there since considering to get the gray (even though its not high gain) or at least the white and maybe turn it into gray. Which gets me to my second question.


2) Anybody using the gray with an Epson 5020 out there, hows is the 3D? Is it lacking output at all, do you have to use the dynamic mode to get the 3D at a satisfying level? Any regrets to switch to white. I am guessing projector would need some recalibration to get the colors accurate on a gray.


3) If I was to get a second screen for mobility (retractable) which one would you suggest Elite or Vapex? I am mostly concerned with quality of mechanism over time and tensioning. If they're likely to develop ripples I will not be considering them. Hows the Vapex material by the way, is it same reflection properties as Jamestown or more like the Elite? Havent asked for samples yet so I do not have any experience.


Thanks in advance guys !


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghus*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/900_100#post_24372727
> 
> 
> oh boy i went through pages and pages of this thread hoping to find useful information on these 2 screens like tests, performance stuff, comparisons, ideas and unfortunately 95% of it is postings of the type i ordered it and its late, oh yeah i ordered it too and its also late. Arghhh newbies like me are starving for substantial info, guys. Anyway let me not contribute to this whining and get to the point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before my questions to the group though let me disclose my rig. Its an Epson 5020 for which i have ordered an LPE filter to get some more light output out of it.
> 
> 
> 1) At some point early on in the thread there was some mention from a user that was planning to get a white one and then later on maybe paint it gray if need be. I also on the fence regarding white and gray. So my question is: what would you guys advice for high gain gray paint. Let me also add that i am not very happy with sparklies, i took a few elite material off my list because of these side effect. Kinda liked jamestown white material because of the lack of hotspotting, sparklies and good overall performance for my taste.
> 
> 
> I prefer a solid gray and black performance a lot which is why i am getting the LPE filter for some punch there since considering to get the gray (even though its not high gain) or at least the white and maybe turn it into gray. Which gets me to my second question.
> 
> 
> 2) Anybody using the gray with an Epson 5020 out there, hows is the 3D? Is it lacking output at all, do you have to use the dynamic mode to get the 3D at a satisfying level? Any regrets to switch to white. I am guessing projector would need some recalibration to get the colors accurate on a gray.
> 
> 
> 3) If I was to get a second screen for mobility (retractable) which one would you suggest Elite or Vapex? I am mostly concerned with quality of mechanism over time and tensioning. If they're likely to develop ripples I will not be considering them. Hows the Vapex material by the way, is it same reflection properties as Jamestown or more like the Elite? Havent asked for samples yet so I do not have any experience.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance guys !



First of all, the LPE filter is for high lamp mode and getting the projector to look more realistic without calibration. It does not make the 5020 brighter. Next, you need to tell us how you are going to be viewing your image. Are you going to be watching with the lights on and that is why you are considering a gray screen? The 5020 is a very bright projector (I have on and use the lowest light setting) and I use Jamestown with the Seymour center stage material. I have also used his other matte white material and they both were just fine on athe lowest light setting. However, my viewing in in a light controlled theater.


----------



## ghus

Well yes ... correct. Was hoping to use the filter in order to achieve a calibrated setup at the > 1500 lumens range. I am concerned that with sub 800 lumens that the more accurate modes (thx, natural, cinema) deliver would not be enough for 0.8 gain for 3D as well. I do not have sufficient light control in my room and my walls are a nice off white that does miracles with enhancing reflections. Most importantly due to regulatory restrictions (wife !) painting everything black or blue would not all that smart lol. So while using the projector without a screen now i experience somewhat of washed out blacks which the white screen actually makes it worst. I was wondering if 3D is enjoyable with gray 0.8 at the living room mode with > 1500 lumens.


A higher gain alternative in grey would be awesome but then again I liked the reflection characteristics of jame's material. Other options out there for high gain grey exceed the target price range by quite much. Thus I was exploring the possibility of a high gain grey paint but I have no clue where to find one. Unless of course the higher output of living room mode is more than enough to drive cool 3D experience on a 0.8.


Tx.


----------



## jbgosel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/900#post_24282344
> 
> 
> Got mine just a couple months ago and it still has tab tensions.



I just received my screen from Jamestown... A custom 115" matte white non-AT and the tensioning system is grommets every 8" or so and twist ties. I haven't assembled yet but can post some images if anyone would like. After reading the instructions on my screen and helping my friend tighten his tab tension Jamestown..... I think it'll be an easier solution.... Time will tell if it's better.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Yes post pics. I have not seen the new style screens.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

looking forward to more pictures, I am now seriously considering a Jamestown screen


----------



## jbgosel

The rest of the screen construction is very similar to that which had already been posted. Sorry I don't have a picture after the ties were tightened........ I got a bit excited to get the thing up.


As I said before I have tightened a tab tensioned Jamestown before and after my installation I'll say this was easier. The hardest part was putting the bar back down and preventing the ties from flipping upside down. The tightening method is the same in terms of where you start in the middle and how you cycle through the positions...... but way easier. You don't have to pull on the tabs or use a screwdriver... Just slowly tighten the zip ties. I was able to do this solo and I am very pleased with the end result.

 


Here is the bar in place after putting in the ties.

 

Here are the ties with no bar placed and a look at a corner.


----------



## Ebase131


Can anyone comment on the difference in picture quality between an Elite acoustically transparent screen and just a normal cinewhite Elite screen?  I am worried about the "moire" effect being an issue as well as any light issues with my Sony VPL-HW50ES due to the perforated screen and 1.0 gain, but I would love to get an acoustically transparent screen so I can bury the center, front left, and front right speakers in the wall behind the screen.

 

Interested in getting a 138" diagonal, 2.35:1 format screen and can't decide between the Jamestown (no acoustically transparent screens available) or the Elite Sableframe with AcousticPro1080p material.  If the material being acoustically transparent effects the image too negatively then it is not worth it and I'd probably opt to go with the Jamestown due to all the positive things I've read about them on here.

 

Any information would be greatly appreciated to get this man cave rolling!


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ebase131*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/930#post_24474399
> 
> 
> Can anyone comment on the difference in picture quality between an Elite acoustically transparent screen and just a normal cinewhite Elite screen?  I am worried about the "moire" effect being an issue as well as any light issues with my Sony VPL-HW50ES due to the perforated screen and 1.0 gain, but I would love to get an acoustically transparent screen so I can bury the center, front left, and front right speakers in the wall behind the screen.
> 
> 
> Interested in getting a 138" diagonal, 2.35:1 format screen and can't decide between the Jamestown (no acoustically transparent screens available) or the Elite Sableframe with AcousticPro1080p material.  If the material being acoustically transparent effects the image too negatively then it is not worth it and I'd probably opt to go with the Jamestown due to all the positive things I've read about them on here.
> 
> 
> Any information would be greatly appreciated to get this man cave rolling!



They have AT screens

http://www.jamestownhometheaterscreen.com/seymour_screenDiagonal.html


----------



## robertw11

Ordered a 100" screen from Jamestown. What have been the delivery wait times as of late?


----------



## Ebase131


Just read through every single post in this thread; truly a rollercoaster ride of excitement, then delays leading to anger/frustration, followed by finally receiving the screen and the resulting joy of it being a great value screen.  After all this, I decided to bite the bullet as overall the final conclusion seemed to be that it's a solid picture quality at a great price and finally placed an order for a 148" 2.4:1 white matte screen with 1.2 gain.

 

The man cave is still under construction, but I have the Sony VPL-HW50ES already in hand and was able to get an idea for how big of a screen I could fit (ceiling only 7 feet high, and need room at bottom for 6 gaming consoles, AV receiver, and center channel speaker).  I want to use part of the room for other things and keep it open for people coming over to move around freely during parties/sport events, so space is pretty limited.  The Sony looks fantastic simply shining on a beat up tan wall, so I can only imagine how great it will look on an actual white surface/screen.  I had the throw distance at about 16' and actually watched a movie with the fiance at about 10 feet away from the 140" screen and we both loved it, not at all too close which was a relief.  I've also tried gaming from that distance and it was impossible to go back to the TV after.

 

As the posts before have done, I will keep everyone informed of the Jamestown process (so far he has been very quick with email responses, about 17 between us in the past week to nail down the final dimensions and material etc.).  I suppose I won't hold my breath, but I ordered yesterday (3/18) and was told to expect a 14 to 17 business-day turnaround.  Anyway, not super worried about the long wait; still need time to run electrical through the ceiling as well as actually mount the projector, build the entertainment center, painting the walls/ceiling a dark grey, and possibly upgrade the speaker setup (right now just some JBL 5.1 package, nothing special but has been doing fine for me the past 5 years or so). Ton of information that no one probably cares about, but this is my first house and first man cave so I'm excited and figured this was the place to share!


----------



## Expat444

So I think my Jamestown screen is starting to bow, it seems to be no longer flush in the middle with the fabric panels that are above and below it, has anyone else seen this?


----------



## robertw11

So delivery is over 2 weeks behind on white screen orders. Guess that shouldn't be a surprise to anyone.


----------



## tbirdman


I think all that order need to expect a 2 month delivery no matter what delivery you get quoted. That is the tradeoff for getting an excellent screen at bargain basement prices. I've had mine up for 2 months now and nothing but praises for the screen.

 

If you need something sooner, you'll need to bite the bullet and pay the extra cost.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Yeah its not like these are mass produced products, he makes them as the orders come in and also your truly supporting a home grown business so I dont mind waiting.


----------



## Ebase131


I ordered on March 18th, was told by James to expect a 14 to 17 business day lead time.  On May 28th (after I emailed him 3 times throughout a 4-day span) he responded and said to expect it to be finished the week of April 6th as they were running a bit behind due to some family health issues.

 

All in all, sounds about what I was quoted, so unless something changes I can deal with that and be content!  I'll continue to keep everyone updated.


----------



## Keith Mickunas

Earlier today I e-mailed James to ask a couple questions about lead time and scheduling delivery. He called me within a half hour to discuss it. Not a bad response. I told him I'm building a house and anticipating closing in May, but I don't have a firm date yet, and I wanted to know if he could hold off delivery for me in the event that he finishes before my house is done or should I wait to order. He said 18-19 business days for AT screens right now, and that he had no problem holding it for me until I'm ready for delivery.


So if all goes well he should have it built by the first week of May, and hopefully my house will be done that week or the next. I've ordered a 120" 16x9 AT screen. Also, after placing the order I asked if he has top and bottom masking. I'll update y'all when I hear back on that.


I had considered going with Monoprice, but they don't have AT screens, and they charge over $100 more than Jamestown for shipping. That seemed a little steep to me.


----------



## robertw11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbirdman*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/930#post_24559934
> 
> 
> I think all that order need to expect a *2 month delivery* no matter what delivery you get quoted.



So put that info on the site next to the CLICK HERE TO ORDER button, not the 12-15 business days. But bait and switch is a much better business tactic so I can see why things are the way they are







To make matters worse, not even a peep of information came from jamestown about the delays. My brother is at 36 days since order without even getting an email, or phone call...that's how someone runs a business, the customer has to chase you down and constantly badger to get any info ? Very discouraging, and leaves one with little confidence.


More insult to injury is that the jamestown site has a claim of 100% ebay feedback, it's actually 99.8%. On top of that, jamestown doesn't even have anything listed on ebay...which was probably been done in order to not hurt the accounts ebay feedback even more since orders can not be fulfilled in a timely manner. Wish I could have ordered the screen via ebay so at least I could have a safety net, and there could be repercussions for jamestown not fulfilling orders in the time frame they have listed. Right now at am at the mercy of jamestown...I only have 45 days to file a claim with paypal, after that I'm on my own in dealing with jamestown, and the claims process isn't much fun to go through it's not just an easy "here's you money back, have a good day" type of arrangement.



In conclusion, BUYERS BEWARE!!! Unfortunately I didn't find this thread till after the fact, and I roped two other people into purchasing screens there so now I have to deal with that as well. The first post in this thread needs to be updated with info about how long it takes to get a screen from jamestown.


I'm all for supporting the little guy, but there comes a point where I get nervous that I may end up with the short end of the stick.


----------



## robertw11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ebase131*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/930#post_24560860
> 
> 
> I ordered on March 18th, was told by James to expect a 14 to 17 business day lead time.  On May 28th (after I emailed him 3 times throughout a 4-day span) he responded and said to expect it to be finished the week of April 6th as they were running a bit behind due to some *family health issues*.
> 
> 
> All in all, sounds about what I was quoted, so unless something changes I can deal with that and be content!  I'll continue to keep everyone updated.



I was told there was a delay with the aluminum supplier the same week you spoke with him, and the week before that my screen was delayed due to him catching up on grey screen orders since the material was delayed which meant the other orders were pushed back. I really don't know what to believe anymore, but I am beginning to lose my patience and I'm sick of playing these kind of games over a projector screen.


----------



## megdagooch

I've spent at least a year watching this thread. And I still plan to order a top quality product at an amazing price. And I will order it with plenty of time for it to get here, however long it takes. It seems that if people have the money to spend on getting a screen at a faster supplier they should have done that from the beginning.

I understand the frustration but if you are following this thread it shouldn't come as a surprise to you.


----------



## robertw11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *megdagooch*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/930#post_24578736
> 
> 
> I've spent at least a year watching this thread. And I still plan to order a top quality product at an amazing price. And I will order it with plenty of time for it to get here, however long it takes. It seems that if people have the money to spend on getting a screen at a faster supplier they should have done that from the beginning.
> 
> I understand the frustration but if you are following this thread it shouldn't come as a surprise to you.



I don't think you really understand the frustration. Without finding this thread before placing an order, which quite frankly needs a title change, the customer is in for a rude awakening. The site clearly states 12-15 business days, there is no links to this thread, or any mention of the myriad of delays you'll get upon calling jamestown yourself after 15 days have gone by without you receiving a single update. I'm not questioning the screen quality, nor the price, I simply wish there was clarity with what's going on over at jamestown before I placed my order(s).


----------



## tbirdman


Yes, it's quite evident the leadtime is more like 2 months if you have followed the thread. Not sure why he doesn't quote LT 2 months, but if you take it into account all is well.

 

It's a quality product at and exceptional price. I can see a problem if you just ordered from the website and didn't followed this thread and expected the quoted LT. If you follow this thread you can't expect the quoted LT and need to take this into account.


----------



## robertw11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbirdman*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/930#post_24578797
> 
> 
> Yes, it's quite evident the leadtime is more like 2 months if you have followed the thread. Not sure why he doesn't quote LT 2 months, but if you take it into account all is well.
> 
> 
> It's a quality product at and exceptional price. I can see a problem if you just ordered from the website and didn't followed this thread and expected the quoted LT. If you follow this thread you can't expect the quoted LT and need to take this into account.



Missing the point, not everyone follows this thread. I read some reviews about the screen, but somehow missed this thread. I don't think the customer should be responsible for discovering misinformation via forums about a screens build time. His site says 15 business days, meanwhile it's closer to 40. Put 38-40 business days on the site next to the "BUY IT NOW" icon, and be fair with your customers up front. Here's the thing, if it was listed 38-40 days on the site when I planned on ordering I would have bought another screen, and I think that's the real issue here as to why that time frame hasn't been updated.


But what's done is done, and now I just have to wait it out. I hope others see this thread before ordering and get a better understanding as to what they can expect than I did.


Regards,

Rob


----------



## megdagooch

Yea I don't know how you missed this thread either!!! Lol! I thought everyone here researched like crazy everything they did.


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *megdagooch*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/900_100#post_24578974
> 
> 
> Yea I don't know how you missed this thread either!!! Lol! I thought everyone here researched like crazy everything they did.


Not everybody. There are many questions asked all of the time that could be easily answered if some people were not lazy or put in the effort to research. I have gotten a lot of PM's asking questions that I am just like "really"? Hasnt been any of those lately though thank God!


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertw11*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/900_100#post_24578835
> 
> 
> Missing the point, not everyone follows this thread. I read some reviews about the screen, but somehow missed this thread. I don't think the customer should be responsible for discovering misinformation via forums about a screens build time. His site says 15 business days, meanwhile it's closer to 40. Put 38-40 business days on the site next to the "BUY IT NOW" icon, and be fair with your customers up front. Here's the thing, if it was listed 38-40 days on the site when I planned on ordering I would have bought another screen, and I think that's the real issue here as to why that time frame hasn't been updated.
> 
> 
> But what's done is done, and now I just have to wait it out. I hope others see this thread before ordering and get a better understanding as to what they can expect than I did.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Rob



I agree with you that it is a messed up way of doing it, but like you said....it is what it is.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

you want speed and same day feedback then go spend 3 times what you spent on that screen with a company like Elite or similar then with a full staff and mass productions facility verses a single guy that works out of his garage supporting his family....


----------



## DragulaWRX

Nevermind same day feedback, feedback at all would be nice. I'm in the same boat as Robert. I ordered over 20 business days ago. The only acknowledgement that I even ordered something was PayPal giving me a payment receipt.


Don't advertise a delivery estimate time if you can never deliver on time. Thats just bad business. He should be basing his estimate on either average or typical worst case (since he seems to have so many supplier and family medical issues) and then deliver early as often as possible. That's the way to make customers happy. Not the bait and switch method he has going on right now, quoting one thing and delivering significantly later with minimal or no communication to let the customer know of any possible delays.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Well last I heard was he was dealing with a serious issue in the family, maybe a lot of his time has been pulled to family matters and has not had a moment to respond to everyones emails.


----------



## robertw11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/930#post_24579720
> 
> 
> Well last I heard was he was dealing with a serious issue in the family, maybe a lot of his time has been pulled to family matters and has not had a moment to respond to everyones emails.



Smoke and mirrors. He asked me to send him an email with my order info, so I sent him the email as soon as I got off the phone. I called back a week later to see what the status of my order was since he never responded to my email. I was told he never received my email. So a brief run down of what I've been pitched so far in my dealings with jamestown...grey screens were behind due to supplier issues so he is catching up on those in turn white screens are delayed now, aluminum supplier is delayed, family issues, and emails not getting through. This guy either has the worst luck, or well, yeah.


Reading this thread is horrific, 11 weeks to get a screen shipped out!!!







There's a reason why he isn't selling screens on ebay anymore, and it's too bad I didn't catch that sooner. At least I can take comfort knowing that I'm not the only person who has been duped.


----------



## megdagooch

I don't think he is "duping" you. It sounds like a small start up business that has a product that became high demand and he is still in his garage.

I order 90% of my total non food purchases on line.....and even a bunch of food purchases. Long ship time and no communication isn't unusual at all. Not ideal, but I save enough money to be able to afford to purchase/build a home theater on my tiny income. So I sit back and am grateful that at least I'm able to do that.

I think I'm ordering my screen tomorrow. I wouldn't want to miss my opportunity.


----------



## robertw11

How have I not been duped? According to this thread lead time has been over 9 weeks since March 2013, yet on the Jamestown site it clearly states 15 business days. Why isn't the site just say 2 months? To dupe people. I also make of most of my purchases online and I always get an order confirmation email, updates if my order has been delayed, and I'm always sent an email with a tracking number when my item has been shipped. Keep defending Jamestown, I'm just calling it how I see it.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Have you called James?


----------



## bighvy76

Mine took 4-5 weeks for 120" using center stage xd acoustically transparent meterial


----------



## megdagooch

When we called in the fall he told us 6 weeks. We just ordered 110" white cinema scope (not the 120" I HOPED we could get). This time he said 17 business days to make it. I ordered before I even have my wall built based on the research I have seen. So...either way after a year of thinking about it I'm glad we finally ordered the screen!!!! So happy!


----------



## megdagooch

I got nervous after hearing rumors about his business not being on eBay so placed my order in case he was down scaling. Well as of last night he was still selling on eBay and the 2 phone calls I made with questions and an order he answered. Also he was very knowledgable and helpful.

Shipping was $30-something. I think seeing as the shipping is so cheap ill be waiting a while. But that's ok!!!! Ill take the cheap shipping!!!


----------



## DragulaWRX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *megdagooch*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/960#post_24583112
> 
> 
> I got nervous after hearing rumors about his business not being on eBay so placed my order in case he was down scaling. Well as of last night he was still selling on eBay and the 2 phone calls I made with questions and an order he answered. Also he was very knowledgable and helpful.
> 
> Shipping was $30-something. I think seeing as the shipping is so cheap ill be waiting a while. But that's ok!!!! Ill take the cheap shipping!!!


 http://www.ebay.com/sch/shoppingdeals/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from= 


No items listed. No feedbacks, positive, negative or neutral in the last month and only one or two in the last 6 months.


Where do you see him still selling on eBay?


----------



## megdagooch

 http://m.ebay.com/itm/191127475454 

Is this not him? Ships from his town and the exact price we were quoted


----------



## robertw11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/930#post_24582198
> 
> 
> Have you called James?



I've called many times.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *megdagooch*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/960#post_24583807
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/191127475454
> 
> Is this not him? Ships from his town and the exact price we were quoted



Here is the store page linked from the Jamestown sitehttp:// feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=shoppingdeals&ftab=AllFeedback 


It just gets better and better. A new account perhaps? Lol


----------



## megdagooch

Maybe. Who knows. I'm glad if its him that he is back. I was worried! Usually people who take the time to post are people who are pissed or crazy happy. The average happy people usually aren't bothered to take the time to rate a product. The very few bad reviews don't really matter to most. And if they did stores like Wal mart would be loooong gone!!! Hahahahaha! I just had to mention my least favorite store!!!!


----------



## robertw11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *megdagooch*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/960#post_24585206
> 
> 
> Maybe. Who knows. I'm glad if its him that he is back. I was worried! Usually people who take the time to post are people who are pissed or crazy happy. The average happy people usually aren't bothered to take the time to rate a product. *The very few bad reviews don't really matter to most.* And if they did stores like Wal mart would be loooong gone!!! Hahahahaha! I just had to mention my least favorite store!!!!



Actually, yes they do. What planet are you from? If I had known about the issues and delays with jamestown I would have stayed far far away. I just hope anyone considering a screen from jamestown gives heed to my warnings.


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertw11*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/900_100#post_24586907
> 
> 
> Actually, yes they do. What planet are you from? If I had known about the issues and delays with jamestown I would have stayed far far away. I just hope anyone considering a screen from jamestown gives heed to my warnings.



"Your" warnings. HA! there are a lot of warnings on here before you even knew about Jamestown. You just didn't really take the time to research and now are bashing him. Will you ever take the blame or are you going to continue to cry about this. We get it, its been a long time since you ordered and James does not particularly have the best business model, but complaining on this forum is not going to make it any better. Speak your mind is fine, but ranting and raving about it gets old.


Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Keith Mickunas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertw11*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/950_50#post_24586907
> 
> 
> Actually, yes they do. What planet are you from? If I had known about the issues and delays with jamestown I would have stayed far far away. I just hope anyone considering a screen from jamestown gives heed to my warnings.



Has he refused to refund your money? That's what I would like to know. Obviously his service has not lived up to your expectations and with such delays you are entitled to a full refund. If he hasn't, then that's a problem. If he has, then why are you continuing to bash him so much? Your point has been made.


----------



## robertw11

he made it clear filing a claim with pay pal for a refund won't be a simple process. So there's that. Do I wait a few weeks for my money back or a few weeks to get my screen...lol


If anyone takes issue with my posts regarding jamestown, steer clear of the thread. When all the wrongs are made right I will change my tone, till then.


Thanks.


----------



## Pain Infliction

You are a self centered person telling us to stay away from a public forum because you want to post your issues. There is no problem posting issues but when it is non stop and asking us what to do is when it becomes overwhelming. Do what you need to do as far as getting a refund or waiting. It's your decision not ours.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Seriously I have not seen a person whine so much... and talk about broken record, comes back day after to day to say the exact same thing over and over... how about you stay clear instead of spamming up this thread, you are a big boy who didnt take his own advice and cant make up your own mind,,,, you already made your point, you dont need to keep repeating yourself lol...


----------



## Ebase131


I'm just excited to be getting my Jamestown screen soon.  I ordered March 18th and believe it will be shipped out soon!  Very excited and happy to get this man cave rolling!


----------



## robertw11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/960#post_24588008
> 
> 
> You are a self centered person telling us to stay away from a public forum because you want to post your issues. There is no problem posting issues but when it is non stop and asking us what to do is when it becomes overwhelming. Do what you need to do as far as getting a refund or waiting. It's your decision not ours.



It's your choice reading my posts, and responding. I haven't asked for anyones opinion regarding my situation, I'm just expressing my thoughts about all the excuses individuals are making for jamestown.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/960#post_24588203
> 
> 
> Seriously I have not seen a person whine so much... and *talk about broken record*, comes back day after to day to say the exact same thing over and over... how about you stay clear instead of spamming up this thread, you are a big boy who didnt take his own advice and cant make up your own mind,,,, you already made your point, you dont need to keep repeating yourself lol...



I'm not talk about broken record. Every time you've defended jamestown's business practices I've simply expressed an opinion that goes against your position. You don't have to post either, yet you do.











Finally got an update worth anything after calling everyday for roughly a week after 30+ days had gone by since ordering without hearing anything, but one of the screen orders has received a tracking number. I simply thanked James for getting that screen finished and ready for shipping. Two more screens to go, there may be an end to this madness after all.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Unsubscribed


----------



## Pain Infliction

robert......since you were nice enough to give me thumbs up, I wanted to give you a gift as well. Here is a song to go with my gift to you as well. Thanks! Enjoy!


----------



## robertw11




----------



## robjacobs

Can anyone post pictures of the Jamestown masking bars? I'm interested in a 130" 2.35:1 screen w vertical masks and ant to see how it goes up. Also , the website doesn't mention the costs. If you wouldn't mind confirming that and the corresponding screen size it would be appreciated.


Thanks to all the posters on this thread. Great info.


----------



## Ebase131


James said there was an issue with their aluminum supplier so the original time frame has been missed by about 2 weeks or so.


----------



## robertw11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ebase131*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/960#post_24627898
> 
> 
> James said there was an issue with their aluminum supplier so the original time frame has been missed by about 2 weeks or so.



Heard that one before.


----------



## megdagooch

Still no screen Robertw11?


----------



## fatherom

When I called him once about a screen, he had a death in the family AND his screen supplier was behind. This guy has a million of 'em!


----------



## robertw11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *megdagooch*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/960#post_24638267
> 
> 
> Still no screen Robertw11?



Two out of three have come in. So happy this ordeal is coming to a close. Put one screen together, not the prettiest setup but it should work. Haven't put an image on the screen to see the pq yet.


Advice, if you want your screen sooner than later persistence is key. Call, email, text until you get a tracking number.


----------



## megdagooch

We ordered MONTHS ahead of needing it. I've also been working on my theater for a year and knew there would be a wait. WELL worth the wait from what i hear of the reviews and oh yea ...the PRICE.


----------



## robertw11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *megdagooch*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/960#post_24640192
> 
> 
> We ordered MONTHS ahead of needing it. I've also been working on my theater for a year and knew there would be a wait. WELL worth the wait from what i hear of the reviews and oh yea ...the PRICE.



Yeah you've mentioned that a few times


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertw11*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/900_100#post_24641981
> 
> 
> Yeah you've mentioned that a few times



Both of you guys have that in common.


----------



## megdagooch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertw11*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/960#post_24641981
> 
> 
> Yeah you've mentioned that a few times



Lol! I checked and I DID mention it twice before!!! It wasn't intentional, I read alot here and forget where I am in the "conversation". I tend to repeat myself when I'm excited about something and getting great deals always excites me!!!

I think the incredibly happy and incredibly upset tend to be the loudest/most vocal in ANY situation









OK ill try to remember that I've covered "Ive waited a year to order" and "I'm very happy to get a great product at a great price".

No guarantees tho! Lol!


----------



## robertw11

The Jamestown screens image quality is good, the screen material itself is nice. The screen tension system is quite clever and seems to work well. The question is how long before the thin zip ties need to be replaced or re tightened. Total assembly time with 2 people was around 1-1.5 hrs.


Frame build quality is ok, the felt covered wood frame doesn't match up that well with the the other pieces. At viewing distances 7-8ft it's easy to see the poor alignment, beyond that it's not all that noticeable, but I felt it should be mentioned for those considering this screen for a living room. The screen isn't very stiff, and it could have easily been made more rigid by making the aluminum support bars longer and connecting them to each other with a small L bracket in the corners vs using the wood as a structural support the way it is now. Larger screens may sag over time, more so if using the provided wall hangers which are too short, more on that...


The wall mounting solution Jamestown provides is nothing "short" of a joke. The provided french cleat hangars are far too short to hang the screen securely, and getting the bracket attached to 2 studs (recommended) with the screen being centered on your viewing wall is virtually impossible. Went to home depot to buy longer ones, looks like I may have found Jamestowns aluminum supplier lol. HD had longer ones in stock btw. I'd recommend using hangers half the width of the screen, or two shorter ones, one on either end of the screen. Jamestown provides a 18" hanger for the wall, and a 12" hanger for the screen on a 110" screen.


Would I buy this screen again? NO.


For the money it's borderline unacceptable, more so that a 100" Elite 16:9 SableFrame Cinewhite 1.1 gain fixed screen is available on Amazon for almost the same price of a Jamestown 100" white screen ( $30 difference right now) and it's prime eligible. When you buy the Elite screen you don't have to deal with the Jamestown's excuses, you don't have to wait 3 months, and you don't get a screen with questionable build quality.


I'll report back my long term findings to see how this screen holds up.


----------



## fatherom

Yeah, I'm actually kind of surprised how many people cite the low cost of Jamestown screens as their reason for buying when Elite screens are not much more expensive on Amazon.


I initially called James, but didn't feel like waiting, so I got my Elite and have never looked back...


----------



## megdagooch

So I read through and maybe misses it in all the why Jamestown is late posts, is there a major difference in the 2 screen qualities/materials?


----------



## Ebase131


It arrived today!  I prodded James the past week or two and he assured me it would be shipped Monday and it was, and it arrived today via UPS.  In summary, I placed the order 3/18, was quoted a 14 to 17 business day lead time before shipping, and it arrived today, 5/1.  Total of 32 business days from order to receiving, about 28 days between the order and till it was shipped, so as others have said just plan on waiting a good month and half.  I ordered far in advance of when I was expecting to actually need it (still working heavily with dry wall/wood in the area that the screen will be going so I don't want to put it up yet and get it all messy with dust etc).

 

Special shipping note: the UPS guy just left it on my porch (luckily I was home), but for those working normal work hours it may not be ideal to have a 6 foot long giant box sitting on your porch for 5 hours before you get home.  I would hope no one would steal it, it is pretty heavy, but I managed to move it inside by myself (Mine is 148" screen) so just a word of caution.

 

Haven't opened the box up yet, but it's pretty impressive that everything fits in it.  While it is long, it is rather slender so I am hoping everything is there.  Will put together in the next few weeks and post results and impressions.  Currently using a beat up light tan wall as a screen, and the Sony VPL-HW50ES looks fantastic as it is, so I am hoping this puts it over the top!


----------



## Archaea

Has anyone got the Jamestown installation instructions scanned that they could scan and share here? I'm trying to assemble a used screen and having some trouble. If I can't get it soon I'm going to forgo the tension fit and install grommets and redo the system. The previous owner cut the tabs off short and I can't hardly pull it tight. I have to use needle nose pliers on some tabs. When I think I've got it tight I stand it up and it's all saggy. I know there is an order - I need some guidance.


thanks.


----------



## rekbones

The trick is to tension it standing up, lean it up against a wall. Don't attempt to tighten it with it flat on the floor. I found I had to retention after it was hanging for about a week and again about a year later. of course I never cut the tabs off expecting to retention again, I just taped them back out of the way.


----------



## Boots Rojas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/990#post_24676585
> 
> 
> Has anyone got the Jamestown installation instructions scanned that they could scan and share here? I'm trying to assemble a used screen and having some trouble. If I can't get it soon I'm going to forgo the tension fit and install grommets and redo the system. The previous owner cut the tabs off short and I can't hardly pull it tight. I have to use needle nose pliers on some tabs. When I think I've got it tight I stand it up and it's all saggy. I know there is an order - I need some guidance.
> 
> 
> thanks.



I've got a 130" assembled not in use, your welcome to come take a look at it. I also have the assembly instructions you can take a look at, or I can make you a copy.


----------



## Archaea

Boots, thanks for the note. I got mine together this weekend, but it was a struggle! I shouldn't have to do it again - which is the saving grace.


----------



## femi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/990#post_24685499
> 
> 
> Boots, thanks for the note. I got mine together this weekend, but it was a struggle! I shouldn't have to do it again - which is the saving grace.



do you like your screen Archaea?


----------



## Archaea

femi,


yeah I got it figured out finally. It looks nice...The Seymour XD, acoustic transparent fabric is nice. I'd exercise caution when buying used. If the previous owner says he cut off the tabs - then think twice. It was difficult to put it back together for my wife and I because the tabs were too short, but Jamestown did a great job of wrapping the mdf with velvet, and the assembled product looks nice. If you can do DIY at all - I might recommend that route. My previous 106" screen was DIY and it wasn't hard to do. I just did staples.


----------



## Manic1!

Ok I'm putting together my screen but don't know what side of the material to use there are no markings on it. One side is a bit yellow and ruff and the other side is white and smoother. Any ideas?


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manic1!*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/900_100#post_24763016
> 
> 
> Ok I'm putting together my screen but don't know what side of the material to use there are no markings on it. One side is a bit yellow and ruff and the other side is white and smoother. Any ideas?



What material did you order? That would help us help you. If it is the Seymour material, you can use either side but that material does not have a yellowish side to it.


----------



## Manic1!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/990#post_24763232
> 
> 
> What material did you order? That would help us help you. If it is the Seymour material, you can use either side but that material does not have a yellowish side to it.



It's Seymour AT material. I might be just seeing things with the yellow.


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manic1!*  /t/1304049/jamestown-or-elite-please-advise/1000_100#post_24764601
> 
> 
> It's Seymour AT material. I might be just seeing things with the yellow.



I hope so. Both sides should be the same white.


----------



## Al Toid

Hey guys I have a quick question. I am getting ready to build my first theater. I have been in contact with Jamestown and received conflicting information from him and a few other sites. He informed me his screen with the Center Stage XD do not include the optional black backing. He did state that it could be added for an additional fee, in the $200-$350 range. I am wondering if the optional black backing is needed. I will be building a false wall about 32" deep, with Klipsch Speakers behind it. I love the Idea of the Center Stage XD fabric, but am not sure if I need the black backing or, if I should opt to get it without. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Keith Mickunas

Al, it depends on what all you have behind the screen. Anything reflective at all? I put my screen on a wall painted a very dark, flat brown, so I don't have to worry about reflections. I can tell you though that a lot of light leaks through that XD screen. If I put my head up against the wall and look behind the screen it's pretty bright, but none of it leaks out beyond the screen so it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Keith Mickunas

I realized I never followed up here with my experience with Jamestown, so here goes. I placed my order with him on April 3rd, and told him up front that I didn't need it for about 8 weeks. I believe his lead time back then was about 4 weeks. I waited until May 9th, at which point I decided to check on the status and see about getting it earlier if possible, basically after reading more stories here about delays I decided I didn't want to wait for him to deliver right after I closed on my new house which was scheduled for the end of May. On the 13th I e-mailed again because he hadn't replied, and on the 14th he responded saying it would be 4-5 business days. On the 23rd (7 business days later) I sent another e-mail and he responded that it would be done that day and ship out the beginning of the next week. On the 27th I checked on the status, and the following day I asked again for a tracking number, which he promptly provided although I don't think he gave it to UPS until the 29th. It arrived on June 2nd. 

So yeah, it was a bit of an effort to get it. But it came, and as it was I was too busy to get the theater up and running for a few weeks anyways. So it worked out fine for me and I wasn't too bothered since I kind of knew what to expect. My advice to others is to order knowing that it will be later than he claims. And to start contacting him once your initial estimated date approaches. The reason I ordered so far in advance was to give him plenty of time to build it, assuming he had a backlog, and he said he would hold it for me until my new house was ready, but I don't think he actually did any work until I contacted him in May. 

As for the resulting screen, well I'm very pleased. I ordered a 120" AT screen and it came just as I expected. The only issue I had was the way the center supports fit, I thought they seemed off, as they were not exactly in line with the rest of the frame. Turns out that was intentional so they weren't making contact with the screen material and possible showing lines on the screen. I sent him an e-mail late one night asking about that and he responded in minutes. So his support response time is excellent. 

Like others I wasn't entirely comfortable with just one french cleat for hanging it. It might have been fine, but I wanted two supports. So I bought a pair of matching cleats from Home Depot and attached near the center supports. I removed one of the screws attaching the aluminum frame to the wood and used that to anchor the cleat, then used two self tapping sheet metal screws for the other holes in the cleats. 

I had no trouble stretching the screen out using the nylon zip ties and other parts he provided. It was very easy to do on my own and I never ran into any problems with wrinkles or other signs of unequal tension in the screen. I assembled the entire screen on my own and only needed help hanging it on the wall. It took a few hours but I could have done it quicker, I was just overly cautious, also my room was a bit tight to work in as I maneuvered around the screen tensioning it. 

It came out pretty square, I haven't bothered taking measurements, as I can tell with a level and a square it's pretty close, certainly no visible error. With my Epson 5030 I have to zoom in a bit so that the image goes over each side a hair in order to fill the screen top to bottom, but a few others have this problem two with the Epson. So either the screen or the projector isn't perfect, but it's not really a problem. While it would be nice if there was a method to cover the center seam for the top and bottom parts of the frame I did find those handy for aligning the projector. 

So would I recommend him? Sure, why not. He seems like a decent fellow, and I like supporting small business when I can, and it's a good product for a good price. But I only recommend him with the caveat that you have to have a flexible schedule. If you need a screen by a fixed date that is 3-4 weeks or less out just don't bother with Jamestown, save yourself the stress and go elsewhere. If you are working on a new theater and have two months or more before completion, or if you are looking to replace an existing screen and have no set schedule, go for it. The box it arrived in is remarkably small. My 120" screen was in a box less than 6' long, and only maybe 6" x 6" or a little bigger. It was awkward to move on my own, but not bad. So if it actually arrives early than you anticipated you won't have much trouble finding someplace to store it until you are ready to put it together.


----------



## Al Toid

Keith Mickunas said:


> Al, it depends on what all you have behind the screen. Anything reflective at all? I put my screen on a wall painted a very dark, flat brown, so I don't have to worry about reflections. I can tell you though that a lot of light leaks through that XD screen. If I put my head up against the wall and look behind the screen it's pretty bright, but none of it leaks out beyond the screen so it doesn't matter to me.


Thanks! This is exactly what I was looking for. Everything behind my screen will be painted black. The speakers themselves are Klipsch, with a slight reflective surface (unless I keep the grills on). Although, I am only planning on keeping the Center behind the screen. The two towers will be just outside the screen behind a speaker mesh surrounded by stained wood. 

Thanks for your review of Jamestown. It is good to know that the material is of high quality. It's too bad, that he struggles with time management. Luckily, I will not need to screen for a while. I am actually looking at the screen you bought (AT 120). So it is good to hear that you are happy with it. It looks like you can't beat the quality for the price...assuming you have the patience to wait.


----------



## Terrell78

Keith Mickunas said:


> 
> So if all goes well he should have it built by the first week of May, and hopefully my house will be done that week or the next. I've ordered a 120" 16x9 AT screen. Also, after placing the order I asked if he has top and bottom masking. I'll update y'all when I hear back on that.


So what was the final word of the masking panels for a 16:9 screen?


----------



## Keith Mickunas

Jamestown never replied about that. The person who did get some got side panels for a 2.35:1 screen. Shipping top and bottom panels would probably be quite expensive due to their length. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Keith Mickunas said:


> Jamestown never replied about that. The person who did get some got side panels for a 2.35:1 screen. Shipping top and bottom panels would probably be quite expensive due to their length.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I know this answer since I asked him, he does not make length-wise masking panels, its difficult and bows, so he only makes top to bottom masking panels.


----------



## Boomassiv

Does anyone have a weight for the Jamestown screens? 120-130"


----------



## Keith Mickunas

According to the UPS tracking info my 120" AT screen weighed 43lbs. There wasn't much packing, so I'd guess that was pretty close as it wasn't too hard for me to move on my own, but it had some heft to it, and of course the odd size made it awkward.


----------



## Sonyad

megdagooch said:


> So I read through and maybe misses it in all the why Jamestown is late posts, is there a major difference in the 2 screen qualities/materials?


Did you ever get your screen?


----------



## Ebase131

chriscmore said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Manic1!*
> 
> I called and they say Seymour AV has not shipped the material yet. If I don't get it soon I might just cancel my order and get a AccuScreen from Costco
> 
> 
> We shipped some on the 3rd, and the order we received today is going out Monday. We're for the most part staying caught up here...
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


I am putting my screen together now, and there seems to be a grommet missing for one of the tightening ties to go through. Has anyone else had this experience? Can I go to like Home Depot to get a tool that can punch a hole through and afix it with the metal ring for the tie to go through? Will James fix this issue if someone else has had this same experience?

Thanks, was hoping to get this up tonight!


----------



## Keith Mickunas

Is it in such a spot that it matters? Mine had so many that if one or two were missing I don't think it would make a difference.


----------



## Ebase131

Keith Mickunas said:


> Is it in such a spot that it matters? Mine had so many that if one or two were missing I don't think it would make a difference.


I ended up buying a grommet maker at home Depot. Kind of annoying but it did the trick. 

A slightly bigger issue is I wasn't able to tighten the ties until I put the mounting brackets on because the aluminum pieces were not pressing down low enough to keep the spacers from slipping through. Anyone else have THIS issue? I'm going to have to figure out exactly where it's mounting and put the brackets in place before I can full tighten the screen down with the ties.


----------



## Keith Mickunas

Well you use the same screws for the mounting bracket that holds the aluminum to the wood, and only certain holes line up with the holes in the mounting bracket. I'm not sure why you would wait to put that on. Now I ended up using two though, and just put them in the best places they would fit on either side, I didn't worry about the positioning on the wall. I figured that would be determined by how things lined up with the screen.


----------



## Ebase131

Keith Mickunas said:


> Well you use the same screws for the mounting bracket that holds the aluminum to the wood, and only certain holes line up with the holes in the mounting bracket. I'm not sure why you would wait to put that on. Now I ended up using two though, and just put them in the best places they would fit on either side, I didn't worry about the positioning on the wall. I figured that would be determined by how things lined up with the screen.


Well I have a 148" screen extra wide format so it has two mounting brackets that (according to instructions) need to be mounted into two studs each, so I'd like to have the screen tightened so that I can bring it up to the wall to know exactly where it will need to be mounted. As it is we'll have to do some measuring and then figure out which holes to mount the brackets to on the frame itself so that we can tighten the screen and then mount. 

Also, note to anyone trying to completely maximize your space - I got a little over zealous and went with exactly big enough screen size to maximize my particular situation. Turns out the total height is about 1/2" larger than I expected which doesn't sound like much, but when everything is exact on paper it can really throw things off in reality. I will be chopping an inch of dry wall out of a block of ceiling that is limiting. Certainly I should have expected some slight variations, but just a word of caution to anyone trying to do the same thing and get the biggest possible screen for your area.


----------



## Keith Mickunas

You can probably get by without hanging it on studs. Some good drywall anchors should hold it fine.


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Im going to be in the market for a screen soon, so im enjoying this thread. Ive noticed all the posts have them taking a lil longer than expected. I only live about 45min away, where he is located is very small town and very country so im sure that's why the delays, people not in much of a hurry for anything in small towns around here so keep that in consideration.


When I do get the point of ordering Im gonna swing up there and see what his operation is. Ill keep ya posted


----------



## chip555

Gorilla Killa said:


> Im going to be in the market for a screen soon, so im enjoying this thread. Ive noticed all the posts have them taking a lil longer than expected. I only live about 45min away, where he is located is very small town and very country so im sure that's why the delays, people not in much of a hurry for anything in small towns around here so keep that in consideration.
> 
> 
> When I do get the point of ordering Im gonna swing up there and see what his operation is. Ill keep ya posted


Did you ever make it up there?

I ordered a few weeks ago and got a UPS notification today that it's coming.


----------



## robertw11

So my Jamestown screen has be up for a few months now, and the screen has bowed even more at the top. Also the screen isn't perfectly square, it's close, but I felt that was worth mentioning. In conclusion, learn from my mistakes and avoid Jamestown at all costs.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

I ended up doing a painted on screen, almost perfect but I did notice when your really close to it a few light spots, so I am going to fine sand the whole screen area again and do another two coats of my custom mix N9 grey but even doing that and then buying nice 4inch black velvet for the board will still be around $250 less than going with one of these screens.


----------



## OUMoneyMan

I just bought a new projector and decided to pop over here to see if anyone was still talking about these screens.

I purchased a matte white 110" fixed frame screen from Jamestown in 2008 when they were sold as "Shoppingdeals" screens that is performing flawlessly to this day. No ripples, no sagging, no bowing of the frame. It has been 100% rock solid since the day it was installed.

I think I waited about 2 weeks back in 2008. The popularity of projectors has grown by leaps and bounds the past 6 years, and if they are trying to run a lean business that allows them to pass on discounted prices to the consumer, I can understand the increased lead times. I can tell you that the owner is a pleasure to speak with. I inquired with him last year about a screen for my brother (didn't go the PJ route in the end) and he asked if I was still enjoying my original screen I had purchased 5 years before.

I can tell you that the wait is worth it. I've compared the quality of my Jamestown screen to comparable Da-Lite and Elite screens at buddies' houses and one friend's sports bar and the quality is every bit as good. The velvet frame looks classy. My wife would not have let it remain in our living room otherwise  I'm happy to see that they have added a high contrast gray to their lineup. I might have to look into that one. 

You aren't buying a Stewart or Carada level screen here. But, that is not what you are paying for either. Jamestown provides significant value for entry level projector screens and I would not hesitate recommending them. I am a proponent of small businesses, and this one gets my support.


----------



## Ebase131

For the money, there really is nothing even close to this quality. For the materials and labor, it's a steal. My 145" is over a year old now and still wows people (and myself). A lot of people think it's just a wall at first due to how massive and flat and nice it looks. Would highly recommend if you can withstand the inconvenience of some waiting and delays


----------



## Al Toid

In July, I spoke with Keith on here about Jamestown. Going into this, I knew there was a time issue on Jamestown Screen, but also knew the price for a 120" AT screen with XD material was a fantastic price. With this in mind, I ordered the screen December 28th directly from his web-site. 

It was a little weird, since I didn't receive any communication about the order being processed, except for the paypal receipt. Since then, I have e-mailed him twice and called once. I called him on the phone about the order and he said, if I received a paypal invoice, then I did in fact order the screen. I wasn't completely sold on it, since I did not receive any communication from him, so he told me to e-mail him and he would respond later that night. I did (around the 3rd of January). I still haven't heard back from him, so I e-mailed him again on Sunday and haven't received any form of communication from him. The price is hard to beat, but the communication and customer service is forgetful. 

I honestly am frustrated with the fact, that there is no communication. I do not mind the screen taking longer than he expects, as long as he is communicating that to me. I should not have to be the one asking him for it. I am wondering if this is normal procedure for Jamestown. Also, did you guys have better luck contacting him via the phone or e-mail.


----------



## cosymoon

Al Toid said:


> In July, I spoke with Keith on here about Jamestown. Going into this, I knew there was a time issue on Jamestown Screen, but also knew the price for a 120" AT screen with XD material was a fantastic price. With this in mind, I ordered the screen December 28th directly from his web-site.
> 
> It was a little weird, since I didn't receive any communication about the order being processed, except for the paypal receipt. Since then, I have e-mailed him twice and called once. I called him on the phone about the order and he said, if I received a paypal invoice, then I did in fact order the screen. I wasn't completely sold on it, since I did not receive any communication from him, so he told me to e-mail him and he would respond later that night. I did (around the 3rd of January). I still haven't heard back from him, so I e-mailed him again on Sunday and haven't received any form of communication from him. The price is hard to beat, but the communication and customer service is forgetful.
> 
> I honestly am frustrated with the fact, that there is no communication. I do not mind the screen taking longer than he expects, as long as he is communicating that to me. I should not have to be the one asking him for it. I am wondering if this is normal procedure for Jamestown. Also, did you guys have better luck contacting him via the phone or e-mail.


Bad business. It's time to give bad business what it deserves. I called James a few weeks asking him about electric motorizing screen features. No return call after I left a message. I made a second call. He sounded rude and not interested in answering the question. For business like this, I'd say giving your money to somebody else. Don't bother dealing with them. You have a way to go through Paypal and get your money back if things go south.


----------



## Al Toid

cosymoon said:


> Bad business. It's time to give bad business what it deserves. I called James a few weeks asking him about electric motorizing screen features. No return call after I left a message. I made a second call. He sounded rude and not interested in answering the question. For business like this, I'd say giving your money to somebody else. Don't bother dealing with them. You have a way to go through Paypal and get your money back if things go south.


Thanks. I still have not heard back from him. Supposedly, it was to be shipped out sometime this past week. I'll have to try to call him this week. Honestly, all he has to do is have a few automated e-mails setup to let customers know that the product is delayed, if he can't make the original deadline, as well as one that thanks you for the order an an estimated time of completion. It's the not knowing what is going on, that kills his customer service for me. Even if this product is spectacular (which it supposedly is), I would never order from him again. I t really is too bad, I love helping out small businesses.


----------



## megdagooch

Urgent! Need help assembly. Corner tensioner on Jamestown screen not sure how it attaches. Trying to get it up for super bowl. Not sure where to attach zip tie to.


----------



## robertw11

People are still buying screen from this guy? Has no one read any of my posts?


----------



## megdagooch

Dude...if you are doing a theater you WILL be here researching. (And if you aren't you aren't doing it right! Lol) I was here...I read, I saw, I learned. 
My screen is MAGNIFICENT!!!! 
I got exactly 100% what I expected and knew I would get by knowing the product I was purchasing. I had a 7 month wait. I knew that and ordered months ahead! That's the price you pay (save) when ordering this quality at such a wonderful price. 
If you have the money to burn GO FOR IT! Go someplace else. 
I w viewed other screens at other theaters and I HONESTLY can not say I call be any happier with my product. Some people aren't great business men. That does not mean they don't sell an amazing product. 


Consider me in love


----------



## Sonyad

Seven to nine months for a screen is not reasonable.


----------



## megdagooch

Sonyad said:


> Seven to nine months for a screen is not reasonable.


I've been building my theater for two years now. I did not need a screen any sooner so there was nothing un reasonable about it at all to me.
I'm currently ordering a star ceiling. I have to schedule that several months out also. 
Sometimes people are more than willing to wait for quality at a great price.


----------



## megdagooch

megdagooch said:


> I've been building my theater for two years now. I did not need a screen any sooner so there was nothing un reasonable about it at all to me.
> I'm currently ordering a star ceiling. I have to schedule that several months out also.
> Sometimes people are more than willing to wait for quality at a great price.



I'd love to see a list of competitors in his price and quality range. I want THIS quality at THIS price. That is all there is to it. I can absolutely get much less quality for the price but that isn't what I want. 
Do you work for a company that Jamestown is taking business from and that is why you want to convince people so badly? ;D


----------



## Masterface7

Ouch, I just placed an order for one of these screens in HC grey [130"] about 2 weeks ago. I expected a delayed wait time from reading about it being a small operation but 7 months? I am not sure i have that kind of stamina for waiting in me. I am going to shoot an email to them and ask if they have an estimate and if it really is in the half a year range i guess ill just get a silver ticket when they come back in stock.


----------



## Sonyad

I'm not in the business and with a 7 to 9 month delivery time, I don't think Jamestown is much of a threat to its competitors.

You should check your screen tension. It has a whole lot of puckers for a fixed frame.


----------



## megdagooch

We JUST put it up when I took the pic. it was folded when shipped and looks a lot better now.
Also the 7 month time was us telling him we don't need it anytime soon but wanted to get it paid for before the prices went up. It's a good thing because about a month before we got it we changed our minds. 
I don't think 7 months is average and yes you will have to email or call him a few times. Like I said I along with many others consider it well worth it


----------



## megdagooch

Wait...who competes with Jamestown at this quality and price???


----------



## Keith Mickunas

It took me less than 2 months if I remember right. You have to keep in touch with the guy and make sure he doesn't lose track of you. Some people don't mind since they're supporting a small business. If you have a rigid schedule I can't recommend him.


----------



## Terrell78

megdagooch said:


> Wait...who competes with Jamestown at this quality and price???


Visual Apex screens are an incredible value for the dollar. I have a 120 inch fixed frame, 4 inch velvet wrapped (not sprayed) aluminum frame, free shipping, delivered in five days from order for $399.

Only thing is VApex doesn't offer gray screens.


----------



## ben38

megdagooch said:


> Wait...who competes with Jamestown at this quality and price???


Silver Ticket, Vapex, Elite.


----------



## robertw11

megdagooch said:


> Dude...if you are doing a theater you WILL be here researching. (And if you aren't you aren't doing it right! Lol) I was here...I read, I saw, I learned.
> My screen is MAGNIFICENT!!!!
> I got exactly 100% what I expected and knew I would get by knowing the product I was purchasing. I had a 7 month wait. I knew that and ordered months ahead! That's the price you pay (save) when ordering this quality at such a wonderful price.
> If you have the money to burn GO FOR IT! Go someplace else.
> I w viewed other screens at other theaters and I HONESTLY can not say I call be any happier with my product. Some people aren't great business men. That does not mean they don't sell an amazing product.
> 
> 
> Consider me in love


Re-tension your screen or something, it looks horrible. My screen never looked that wavy or wrinkled. Yikes.

I waited half what you waited and I thought it was too long. For $20-30 more you the Elite screens are the same quality, this is a budget screen. Build quality is lacking, bows, not square, at least the screen material is decent, still not worth the hassle.


----------



## Ebase131

robertw11 said:


> Re-tension your screen or something, it looks horrible. My screen never looked that wavy or wrinkled. Yikes.
> 
> I waited half what you waited and I thought it was too long. For $20-30 more you the Elite screens are the same quality, this is a budget screen. Build quality is lacking, bows, not square, at least the screen material is decent, still not worth the hassle.


It took him about 2 months or so for me which I fully expected. I kept on him and poked him a few times to make sure it would make that time frame and I honestly can't believe how great it is for the price. I will upload pictures of the setup later tonight when I get home. I haven't had to take down to re-stretch once, and people are baffled by the size and quality and are afraid to ask how much it cost until I tell them it was under $400 total.


----------



## megdagooch

robertw11 said:


> Re-tension your screen or something, it looks horrible. My screen never looked that wavy or wrinkled. Yikes.
> 
> I waited half what you waited and I thought it was too long. For $20-30 more you the Elite screens are the same quality, this is a budget screen. Build quality is lacking, bows, not square, at least the screen material is decent, still not worth the hassle.


I know people REALLY want to hate on this screen but like I said it looks fine now. The wrinkles from shipping are gone. I swear! Lol!
My guy who has built many things was very impressed with the frame quality. He especially likes that if anything went wrong, a piece went missing or broke or whatever he can go to the hardware store and replace it. Nothing is special order. It went together very square and solid. I'll let you know if it ever bows. We kinda stress tested it and it dosent seem like it will. Also ours is the newer version and we also have 2 mounting brackets. So maybe that issue was addressed.


----------



## rfbrang

ben38 said:


> Silver Ticket, Vapex, Elite.


Anyone have links to the above/any mfrs who produce a 16x9 130" woven AT screen for $550??? I love the Seymour Center Stage material, but I could be persuaded with the right review.


----------



## Terrell78

rfbrang said:


> Anyone have links to the above/any mfrs who produce a 16x9 130" woven AT screen for $550??? I love the Seymour Center Stage material, but I could be persuaded with the right review.


Silver Ticket doesn't make a 130, but here is a 120 for $370:
http://silverticketproducts.com/store/projection-screens/fixed-frame/str-169120-wab?filter=1,8,9,15

And here is the 135 for $470:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I4WRTPK#


----------



## Al Toid

Masterface7 said:


> Ouch, I just placed an order for one of these screens in HC grey [130"] about 2 weeks ago. I expected a delayed wait time from reading about it being a small operation but 7 months? I am not sure i have that kind of stamina for waiting in me. I am going to shoot an email to them and ask if they have an estimate and if it really is in the half a year range i guess ill just get a silver ticket when they come back in stock.


I ordered a 120" AT screen from him on December 28th. He is now 5 weeks overdue still giving excuses on why it hasn't shipped out. I understand a delay due to unforeseen circumstances, but 5 weeks of delays? My theater room is about to be finished and I have no screen. I am thinking if it is not shipped out by Tuesday, I am going to cancel the order. Truthfully, I probably wouldn't mind the delays as much if he kept in contact with me. But that is not how his business model works. He instead, believes it is the customers responsibility to find out what is going on if it is taking longer than usual. Just so you guys all know, I have been in contact with him since the end of January (where he was supposedly going to ship it out by the end of the week). A month later and still no screen.


----------



## Thundersnow

Thanks to this tread I decided to go with a Seymour centerstage XD screen instead of chancing the Jamestown.


I hope this info here is correct because eventually it will start to hurt James business, if it already isn't.


----------



## Masterface7

*My Experience so far*

So I ordered a 130" grey screen on January 2nd 2015, didn't hear anything from them after about a month, so i emailed them. After a 2nd email i heard back from them apologizing for delays and they estimated another 2ish weeks to finish the screen. 3 weeks later i emailed again with no reply. A week or 2 after that I received an email stating my screen was finished and the email contained a tracking number. All said and done I do not consider just over 2 months that ridiculous for an essentially homemade screen that is nearly half the price of any competing products. I am in the process of putting it together but i expect that to take some time since i have very little time on weekdays due to work and i want to wait to do it when i can have a friend help. I am sure it will look good when it is first assembled but the real question is how it will hold up over longer periods of time. Hopefully i remember to check back in with you guys in a few months. Of coarse if it breaks ill be back here pretty quickly. 

I can't really comment on any screen quality since i am a projection screen noob.


----------



## Masterface7

Masterface7 said:


> So I ordered a 130" grey screen on January 2nd 2015, didn't hear anything from them after about a month, so i emailed them. After a 2nd email i heard back from them apologizing for delays and they estimated another 2ish weeks to finish the screen. 3 weeks later i emailed again with no reply. A week or 2 after that I received an email stating my screen was finished and the email contained a tracking number. All said and done I do not consider just over 2 months that ridiculous for an essentially homemade screen that is nearly half the price of any competing products. I am in the process of putting it together but i expect that to take some time since i have very little time on weekdays due to work and i want to wait to do it when i can have a friend help. I am sure it will look good when it is first assembled but the real question is how it will hold up over longer periods of time. Hopefully i remember to check back in with you guys in a few months. Of coarse if it breaks ill be back here pretty quickly.
> 
> I can't really comment on any screen quality since i am a projection screen noob.


Don't see a way to edit a post so i needed to say i just found they did reply to me a 2nd time about a month after the first. 

edit button is back so i have some more to add. The screen came with a ton of zip ties and holes lining the screen so i guess they have a new system of tensioning it. I am going to attempt to finish putting it together Wednesday night so.I guess i can snap a picture of the frame tonight to prove it actually came lol.

edit2: pictures are frame assembled, material lying in it, after 1 round of tightening/stretching, after 3 round of tightening stretching. 
I had a friend there to help me but i honestly think all it saved was time and i could have achieved the same result by myself. Assuming this new system holds up the same as the old system(wether that is good or bad i don't know) it is a huge improvement on difficulty. The difference in construction is the metal bars have a spacer between them and the wood now to allow space for the zip ties to pass through. Also the bar connecting the top top left to top right and bottom right to bottom left are bolted to metal of the 2 sections as opposed to being screwed into both pieces of wood. 

Added final pic.


----------



## vemulasri

Sorry for digging up the old thread. I am thinking of ordering from Jamestown a 140" screen. Seems like there is a two week delay and i am not in any rush so i can wait. With that said has anyone recently bought from James and see if the quality is better or the same that some of the members have experienced. Does anyone have the ebay link? I prefer to go through ebay if anything goes south.

Any inputs will be greatly appreciated before i pull the trigger.


----------



## megdagooch

I'm still thrilled with mine. It was worth the well over 2 week wait for me. Expect more than 2 weeks and many follow up calls


----------



## vemulasri

megdagooch said:


> I'm still thrilled with mine. It was worth the well over 2 week wait for me. Expect more than 2 weeks and many follow up calls


Thanks for the quick response I am going to call James today.


----------



## Keith Mickunas

I've had mine up for a year and a half now and it's holding up just fine. I've taken it down once or twice and haven't had issues. I found getting the tension right on the screen to be easy and I've seen no change it.

For anyone interested in ordering from James I just recommend to order early and follow-up on a regular basis. You'll get it eventually, and if it happens to come before you are prepared to install it the box really isn't that big so you can tuck it away somewhere and assemble it when it's convenient.


----------



## vemulasri

Thx. Ordered 140 inch white. He says two to three weeks.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## buzter

vemulasri said:


> Thx. Ordered 140 inch white. He says two to three weeks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Wondering if you have heard anything on your screen yet?


----------



## vemulasri

buzter said:


> Wondering if you have heard anything on your screen yet?


He asked me to contact him through web and he responded back saying mine should be finished early next week and that he willl send tracking number after shipping. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## quiner87

Looks like I have had the same experience that many others have had with Jamestown screens. Quoted me at about 2 weeks to ship it out and I want to say it took closer to a month to get shipped. 

Was alright with me since I was still working on my theater and the quality seems decent, but be prepared to wait it out a bit.


----------



## vemulasri

Got mine shipped today. Expecting this Thursday.


[UPDATE] I was able to setup the frame this weekend and I can say that the quality off the screen is amazing. It was not hard to put together. I did alone and it took me 45 minutes. Only time i needed help is to hang it on the wall. 

Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubayas

I'm working on week 7 right now...


Has said he is waiting on parts.


----------



## OUMoneyMan

vdubayas said:


> I'm working on week 7 right now...
> 
> 
> Has said he is waiting on parts.


I'm on year 8 with my screen and it still looks flawless. I can't comment on the quality control these days, but I've not made a better electronics related value purchase than this screen. It does sound like the wait times are an issue now, which is unfortunate. Hopefully he is able to scale up his business to meet the demand.


----------



## bassage

I have an old 16:9 Jamestown screen from 6 years ago. I'm looking to switch to a 2.35 screen and I see on his website that they now offer masking, but no pictures on the site. Anyone here use a masking system from Jamestown? How does it work?


----------



## Keith Mickunas

bassage said:


> I have an old 16:9 Jamestown screen from 6 years ago. I'm looking to switch to a 2.35 screen and I see on his website that they now offer masking, but no pictures on the site. Anyone here use a masking system from Jamestown? How does it work?


I think, but I'm not certain, that his are just planks that just kind of snap in and cover up the top and bottom.


----------



## Frookster

Quick Hands said:


> Vietcu thanks for the reply can't wait to hear what you think and compare with the Da-lite, please. I believe I'm pretty set on the Jamestown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I've changed my room around after having people over and dedicated more space to the PJ and now I'm thinking about a 130 inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! My only concern is if I'm going to big but I've been watching it for a few days now and love it but I hope its alright as the bulb dims any opinons are appreciated.


Don't just think about doing it (Going to a 130), save up and make it happen. I have a 150" in an average sized room and it is fantastic. I have read comments from people with math formulas and such. Phooey! Go big or go home! I used to think the 100" was "enough" but since putting in the 150 I would never consider going back, especially with 3D movies. It makes you feel just like you are in the movie with the action. And for Sports, well, you can hear the cheers from the street.


----------



## bassage

Jamestown screens are supposed to be 1.2 gain. Does anyone know if they really are 1.2? Has the screen material been measured by anyone? Some screen companies, like Carada and their brilliant white material, claim certain gain numbers, but when measured, fall short of the claim.


----------



## jw87c

For the Jamestown screens, will we be able to minor adjust the horizontal screen position once it is mounted? I ordered an Benq HT2050 that does not have horizontal lens shift, so it will be pretty important to have the flexibility to do some micro-adjustment of the horizontal screen location. Thanks!


----------



## Keith Mickunas

jw87c said:


> For the Jamestown screens, will we be able to minor adjust the horizontal screen position once it is mounted? I ordered an Benq HT2050 that does not have horizontal lens shift, so it will be pretty important to have the flexibility to do some micro-adjustment of the horizontal screen location. Thanks!


Sure. He supplies a french cleat with it for hanging, which allows side-to-side movement. Of course you can hang it any way you want.


----------

